# The last movie you watched... and score out of ten - Part 1



## 1300 Class (Feb 1, 2006)

Layer Cake - 6/10 
By no means a terrible movie, and it did have it's moments, but with the comparison towards Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, it basically never had a chance.


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 1, 2006)

Casper (young christina ricci and devon sawyer)

9/10- just because it took me all the way back to how I felt the last time I'd watched it (aged 8 or 9) And I love Whipstaff- such a beautiful old house...


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 1, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead (remake) 4/10

It was something to do when I couldn't sleep. Had its moments.


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? 10/10, an old favorite.


----------



## jamie (Feb 1, 2006)

Pride and Prejudice (the new Keira Knightly one) - 7/10. 

The story never grows old to me, and this was pretty to watch, but nothing beats the Colin Firth/BBC presentation.

I am going to cheat because I saw them both in the same week .


Breakfast on Pluto - 9/10.

I loved this movie, so much so in fact that I saw it once on Friday and again on Wednesday and I really didn't have time to do it. I am not sure if I am biased because it is 1. very Irish, 2. Cillian Murphy (both plain and in drag) or 3. has a kick-butt soundtrack, but it made me very happy for a long time afterward.


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

I got the Colin Firth Pride and Prejudice DVDs for Christmas. That movie is amazing, the closest to the book itself!


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2006)

Werner Herzog's "Grizzly Man". Really good, 9/10. I was annoyed while I was watching it tho - it was only after seeing it and thinking about it so much that I decided it was that good. 
Excellent soundtrack CD by Richard Thompson (all instrumental) too - better than the music sounds in the movie and a guy I know plays bass on it so I'm proud for him.


----------



## Emma (Feb 1, 2006)

Seed of Chucky 1/10 for scaryness 5/10 for comedy.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 1, 2006)

The Boondock Saints, 9/10.


----------



## Ericthonius (Feb 1, 2006)

Fantastic 4: 6/10 Pales by comparison to both the original comic book _and_ the animated version from the '60's. The scene on the Brooklyn Bridge really turned me off.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 1, 2006)

I watched Phantom of the Opera I would give it an 8 out of 10.

THat same day I went to see Last Hoilday. I would give it a 6 out of 10 

It was funny but you should wait for the DVD.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 1, 2006)

Munich

10/10


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

Queen of the Damned 7/10

Contrived, bad dialogue, cheesy goth climate but mindless fun. RIP Alliyah (sp). She was great.


----------



## Turin (Feb 1, 2006)

The Birth of a Nation - 1915 - (8/10) - Very powerful in terms of showing how far we have come as a society

The Maltese Falcon - 1941 - (7/10) - A fine potboiler but not my favorite Bogie film


----------



## missaf (Feb 1, 2006)

Last Holiday 9/10 -- I felt it a return to a more classy type chick flick that relied less on sex to sell, and more on the actors and the fun of the movie.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 1, 2006)

The Shawshank Redemption - 10/10 Was on tv the other night...one of my top favorite movies.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 1, 2006)

Last movie I saw in a theater was Narnia. Loved it. 8/10.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Werner Herzog's "Grizzly Man". Really good, 9/10. I was annoyed while I was watching it tho - it was only after seeing it and thinking about it so much that I decided it was that good.
> Excellent soundtrack CD by Richard Thompson (all instrumental) too - better than the music sounds in the movie and a guy I know plays bass on it so I'm proud for him.



I have SO been wanting to see this. I think the last movie I watched was Restaurant at the End of the Galaxy, though.


----------



## moonvine (Feb 1, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Munich
> 
> 10/10



Ack, I have been wanting to see this too...


----------



## Robin Rocks (Feb 1, 2006)

Wedding Crashers 1/10

I don't think I've been more disappointed in a movie. Or maybe it's that I'm pissed at myself for buying it before seeing it. The jokes were typical and not too much out of the ordinary for me to think it was great or funny.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 1, 2006)

The last three I saw at the movie theatres were:

*Memoirs of a Geisha* : 10 (an incredibly beautiful movie that made me cry, and that hardly ever happens)

*King Kong*: 8 (Peter Jackson's awesome talents applied to a tale that I never had much use for)

*Hoodwinked*: 5 (one of the ever increasing number of movies trying to imitate the wit and technology of Pixar and DreamWorks, and can't)


----------



## sicninja911 (Feb 1, 2006)

saw 2. it was truly awesome. 9/10


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 1, 2006)

Lost in Translation: 10/10. I just love this film to bits.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 1, 2006)

Corpse Bride 8/10


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

"Must Love Dogs", but I turned it off 40 minutes in, despite the presence of my eternal sweetie Jon Cusack. I was bored to tears, leaving me to reach the undeniable conclusion that I am just no longer capable of sitting through a chick-flick. 4/10.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 1, 2006)

Syriana 3/10. Convulted plot, miscast lead and the cinematogrophy was flat as Nebraska.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 1, 2006)

Office Space - 9/10 

One of my favorite movies. I think it gets funnier every time I watch it. I highly recommend it to anyone who has ever had a boring office job seasoned with massive loads of management BS.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Office Space - 9/10
> 
> One of my favorite movies. I think it gets funnier every time I watch it. I highly recommend it to anyone who has ever had a boring office job seasoned with massive loads of management BS.



I quote this movie constantly. A few weeks ago my boss announced that we were going to have a consultant come in to our office to help out with some things, and was surprised when his announcement was met with looks of horror. After a few questions, I realized that he meant a contractor, not a consultant, and told him that people were scared because a consultant "is a Bob". My boss didn't get it, but everyone else did.


----------



## mejix (Feb 1, 2006)

brokeback mountain- 7/10
the hype would lead you to believe its gigantic, with sweeping symphonic orchestras and stuff. its really very intimate, very restrained. the characters could've been better developed. ang lee is pretty amazing. 

raising victor vargas-10/10
saw this again at home while i had the flu. i just know all these people.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Werner Herzog's "Grizzly Man". Really good, 9/10. I was annoyed while I was watching it tho - it was only after seeing it and thinking about it so much that I decided it was that good.
> Excellent soundtrack CD by Richard Thompson (all instrumental) too - better than the music sounds in the movie and a guy I know plays bass on it so I'm proud for him.




That was mine as well. I was annoyed watching it too, it's just a very weird movie. I think I'd give it a 8/10, because I sort of agree with you, I realized after I watched it and thought it over that although I was annoyed, it was very well put together. 

I now appreciate that even though I went in to it thinking "how tragic this is", I was quickly jolted into reality of how a man struggling in life for an identity met the only fate he'd left himself as a possibility.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> "Must Love Dogs", but I turned it off 40 minutes in, despite the presence of my eternal sweetie Jon Cusack. I was bored to tears, leaving me to reach the undeniable conclusion that I am just no longer capable of sitting through a chick-flick. 4/10.



I thought that the movie got better. My wife and I watched it together. Not too bad of a movie. I'd rate it 7/10.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 1, 2006)

Turin said:


> The Birth of a Nation - 1915 - (8/10) - Very powerful in terms of showing how far we have come as a society


Saw the film. It creeped me out. My first thought was "Why hasn't this been banned?"

I chastised myself immediately for my knee-jerk reaction (note my signature line).

I just saw George Sluizer's "The Vanishing" (original title: "Spoorloos") - 1988 - (a Dutch suspense film set largely in France), and give it an 8/10. Unconventional ending. Unlike Hollywood today (some of which I actually _do_ like).


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I thought that the movie got better. My wife and I watched it together. Not too bad of a movie. I'd rate it 7/10.



I'd have to agree there, I stuck with it and was happy by the second half. It just seemed to start out a bit slow. 

But definately a bit chicky, and John Cusack was the only reason I gave it a shot.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 1, 2006)

The last movie I watched was _Snatch_. I've seen it before, but it's one of those movies I never get tired of watching. Great movie, great cast, funny, interesting plot...10/10.



Echoes said:


> The Boondock Saints, 9/10.



That's my favorite movie.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I'd have to agree there, I stuck with it and was happy by the second half. It just seemed to start out a bit slow.
> 
> But definately a bit chicky, and John Cusack was the only reason I gave it a shot.



A slow start doesn't work for me - if I don't care a bit about the main characters 40 minutes into the movie, I'm not going to finish watching it in the hopes that the second half of the movie sucks less than the first. I've been let down too many times on that front!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2006)

Last movie I saw in the theater was Glory Road..definitely a 10/10


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> A slow start doesn't work for me - if I don't care a bit about the main characters 40 minutes into the movie, I'm not going to finish watching it in the hopes that the second half of the movie sucks less than the first. I've been let down too many times on that front!



See, I can't help it at that point. If I sat down and took the time to invest in the movie, I'm staying until the end unless it's just HORRIBLE (I mean C. Thomas Howell in TANK horrible, get me?). 

I figure I've already invested time in the trip, I might as well find out where we're going.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

The last movie I watched was about a week ago while cleaning my room. *The Full Monty*, is one of my most favorite movies, lol, I laugh at it every dang time. I highly recommend it to anyone. I first saw it when it came out in theatres years ago and I bought it as soon as I could. I never get sick of it.

I honestly can't really rate it...well *I* can, but your sense of humor will depend on if you like it or not. I personally thought Smoke Siganls was funny, but my sister and others don't see the point and dismiss it as pointless. So it all depends. I personally give it a 8.5/10


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> See, I can't help it at that point. If I sat down and took the time to invest in the movie, I'm staying until the end unless it's just HORRIBLE (I mean C. Thomas Howell in TANK horrible, get me?).
> 
> I figure I've already invested time in the trip, I might as well find out where we're going.


I agree..it was slow to start..but it did turn out cute..but I'm a sucker for a happy ending...since I'm not sure if I'll get my happily ever after


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryan said:


> The last movie I watched was _Snatch_. I've seen it before, but it's one of those movies I never get tired of watching. Great movie, great cast, funny, interesting plot...10/10.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my favorite movie.




I tried to watch that. My a.d.d. musta kicked in, cuz I couldn't focus for the life of me. And then I passed out. I should try again I think.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> See, I can't help it at that point. If I sat down and took the time to invest in the movie, I'm staying until the end unless it's just HORRIBLE (I mean C. Thomas Howell in TANK horrible, get me?).



C. Thomas Howell in TANK. I had completely and blessedly forgotten all about that movie until now. Damn you, AM.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 2, 2006)

In the theater: _King Kong_ (unlike Conrad, the original is my favorite movie of all time - warts and all - so I had trepidations about even so gifted a director as Peter Jackson doing the remake; he by and large came up to the original, but it won't replace the 1933 version in my affections) - 9/10

At home: _Spirited Away_ (one of several anime features I recorded off a month-long tribute to the director on TCM - but the first I've watched: a wonderfully evocative and imaginative animated fantasy) - 10/10.

Been watching more series television this year than I have movies, however . . .


----------



## mejix (Feb 2, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> At home: _Spirited Away_ (one of several anime features I recorded off a month-long tribute to the director on TCM - but the first I've watched: a wonderfully evocative and imaginative animated fantasy) - 10/10.



oh man i loooooved _spirited away_. one of the richest, most evocative movies i've seen. 20/10 and inducted in the mejix eternal celestial hall of fame of forever and everness.

i missed the most recent one. the castle something something. or the something something castle. its one of those that i just think and think about it and then its gone.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Werner Herzog's "Grizzly Man". Really good, 9/10. I was annoyed while I was watching it tho - it was only after seeing it and thinking about it so much that I decided it was that good.
> Excellent soundtrack CD by Richard Thompson (all instrumental) too - better than the music sounds in the movie and a guy I know plays bass on it so I'm proud for him.



Russ, I watched the Making Of the scoring of that film. Very unconventional, very interesting. That's cool that you know the bass player.

_Gangs of New York_ was the last movie I saw (on DVD, obviously). An 8/10, IMO, and mostly due to Daniel Day-Lewis. Some of the editing in a couple of the fights scenes are irritating -- dischordant is the best word I can think of for them. But man, Daniel Day-Lewis is just completly remarkable as Bill the Butcher, and I find the history it's based upon to be fascinating, so I'm watching the extras on the discs, too.

Up next in the DVD player is _The Devil's Backbone_, a truly creepy-scary film, and very well made all the way around.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

I whole-heartedly agree, Tina. Before Gangs of New York I was only mildly impressed by Daniel Day-Lewis's acting chops, mainly because I haven't seen most of his movies. Gangs of New York COMPLETELY changed my perception of him. I was simply blown away by that character. I wonder who or what he drew from to conceive that character (and I hope I never meet whoever it was he drew from!). Pumpkin head Leo and gator grill Cameron didn't do a whole lot for me, but my biggest gripe was Scorcese's attempt to cram the most crucial part of New York City's historical death and rebirth into the last 40 minutes. I mean, that was a whole 'nother movie and as far as I'm concerned THAT is the part of the story the screenwriter should have sculpted the entire movie on. Not that contrived pissed-off-son premise. The movie seemed like it was over after Leo failed to kill Day-Lewis. It reminds me of the last half hour of Batman Begins. They have this whole tacked-on, over-the-top ending that came close to ruining a smart and provacative bat flick. :doh:


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Layer Cake - 6/10
> By no means a terrible movie, and it did have it's moments, but with the comparison towards Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, it basically never had a chance.



Is "Layer Cake" a Guy Ritchie movie?? As far as Ritchie goes, give me "Switch" every time.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

jamie said:


> Breakfast on Pluto - 9/10.



Great title.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 2, 2006)

I know it was popular to criticize it, but I really enjoyed Van Helsing. I'd give it 9 out of 10. Corpse Bride was also a lot of fun. Didn't like it as much as Nightmare before Christmas. But still good. I'd probably give that an 7 or 8. 

Haven't seen King Kong Yet.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

Turin said:


> The Maltese Falcon - 1941 - (7/10) - A fine potboiler but not my favorite Bogie film



Same here. I was actually bored by Falcon, at least the scenes Peter Lorre wasn't in.

As far as the great Bogey goes, give me _Treasure of the Sierra Madre, High Sierra_, and the VERY underrated _They Drive By Night._


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> The last three I saw at the movie theatres were:
> 
> *Memoirs of a Geisha* : 10 (an incredibly beautiful movie that made me cry, and that hardly ever happens)



The best movie I've seen from 2005. I thoroughly enjoyed the performance of that evil witchy Geisha.



Webmaster said:


> *King Kong*: 8 (Peter Jackson's awesome talents applied to a tale that I never had much use for)



I was numbed by the absurd action. I hate movies that brain us to death with action because the director is desperate to thrill us. I also thought the dinosaur stampede scene was so poorly done it was embarrassing. Men outrunning stampeding dinosaurs???? Including chubby little Jack Black???? And how could a bunch of fleeing men (who are outrunning mammouth dinosaurs) maintain their footing with guargantuan monsters stomping the grounds around them?? I have to admit the entrance of Kong in that movie made my heart tremble. I was damn-near ready to run out of the theater as we see trees parting and the ground trembling!! From that point forward it was all over-the-top numbskull action.


----------



## Les Toil (Feb 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Saw the film. It creeped me out. My first thought was "Why hasn't this been banned?"



Ahhh yes. "Birth of a Nation". Classic scene of the white woman who jumps off the clift to her death to avoid being raped--touched!--by a runaway Black slave. 
:doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 2, 2006)

_The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_. 6 out of 10. I was pretty disappointed with the bastardization of the story, ruining Lucy's character with that foppish little bitch of a child actress, and basically the selling out of one of the best books of the 1900s. However, the special affects were amazing, the little boy who played Edmund was awesome, and the White Witch... Whoa. If I hadn't read the book before, this might have been an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Queen of the Damned 7/10
> 
> Contrived, bad dialogue, cheesy goth climate but mindless fun. RIP Alliyah (sp). She was great.



Oh yeah, Alliyah was hot!! Everytime I watch that movie and it comes part where she walks across the floor in the bar scene, my heart picks up 2 0r 3bpm and my back starts to ache! She just glides from side to side in a "slithering" waltz, that just drops my jaw! :shocked: 

You're right though, the movie wasn't all that great as it didn't follow the book the way I would have liked--basically saying--it sucked!!

If it weren't for Alliyah, the movie probably would have flopped even more than it did. I know that bar scene alone is worth $8 or more. 

Ok, no point, just had to validate yours!


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2006)

The last movie I saw in the theater was 'Walk the Line' with Joaquin Phoenix playing Johnny Cash and Reese Witherspoon as June Carter. I give it a 8/10. 

It has great music and I am very impressed with Jaoquin's performance and singing voice when trying to bring the 'Man in Black' alive. 
I felt the movie focused too much on Cash's drug and alcohol problem, but didn't give any weight to why he felt such a desire to write such powerful music. It was if he went from the fields of Arkansas to the studio, with only a slight view of him in the military; where he began writing music. It didn't answer the question of why Johnny was Johnny. We just saw a doped up musician with ambition, but no sight of his driving force. 

Reese Witherspoon was fabulous too. She played her part with great emotion, but again, the movie didn't address June's resiliance to hang around and stand by Johnny when she hadn't any intention (at first) to ever marry him. I guess friendship, but somehow I felt it was more than that; musicians are drama queens!!  



Excellent movie overall. The music is great and if you're a fan of Johnny Cash and June Carter's music, you find yourself stomping your feet and humming along!


----------



## FitChick (Feb 2, 2006)

"Sunshine" with Ralph Fiennes. POWERFUL movie (dates from 1999).


----------



## mejix (Feb 2, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> I whole-heartedly agree, Tina. Before Gangs of New York I was only mildly impressed by Daniel Day-Lewis's acting chops, mainly because I haven't seen most of his movies. Gangs of New York COMPLETELY changed my perception of him. I was simply blown away by that character. I wonder who or what he drew from to conceive that character (and I hope I never meet whoever it was he drew from!). Pumpkin head Leo and gator grill Cameron didn't do a whole lot for me, but my biggest gripe was Scorcese's attempt to cram the most crucial part of New York City's historical death and rebirth into the last 40 minutes. I mean, that was a whole 'nother movie and as far as I'm concerned THAT is the part of the story the screenwriter should have sculpted the entire movie on. Not that contrived pissed-off-son premise. The movie seemed like it was over after Leo failed to kill Day-Lewis. It reminds me of the last half hour of Batman Begins. They have this whole tacked-on, over-the-top ending that came close to ruining a smart and provacative bat flick. :doh:



i loved _gangs of new york _but at the same time thought it should've been so much better, a lost opportunity. it aspired to be something really great but didn't quite get there. maybe they'll release a director's cut or something.


----------



## Turin (Feb 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Saw the film. It creeped me out. My first thought was "Why hasn't this been banned?"
> 
> I chastised myself immediately for my knee-jerk reaction (note my signature line).
> 
> I just saw George Sluizer's "The Vanishing" (original title: "Spoorloos") - 1988 - (a Dutch suspense film set largely in France), and give it an 8/10. Unconventional ending. Unlike Hollywood today (some of which I actually _do_ like).




I definitely cringed during this movie. But from a historical perspective it is truly a masterpiece. The first true feature film. Good production values etc.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2006)

Les and mejix, I would like to have more of the features with the history, and more of Daniel Day-Lewis talking. It's so funny, because Scorsese brought Lewis out of his job as a cobbler in Ireland, and you see him talking as himself, out of makeup, and he is SO not Bill. I enjoyed This interview with him very much. Did you never see the film for which he won his first Oscar, _My Left Foot_? Brilliant.

Evidently, he was so fully into the character of Bill, he was never anyone other than Bill the entire time they were shooting. That's dedication.

And I agree with you totally, Lester, the focus was wrong. There was some good stuff at the beginning and middle, but it was the last third of the movie that should have been more the focus. Obviously, it would have been a different movie, but man, I'd like to see it. Kind of funny, though, that they had an Irish actor with an accent play an American, and had two American's play Irish. 

Oh, and if you haven't seen it already, also see _the Devil's Backbone_...  Completely different from this one, but wonderful.


----------



## jamie (Feb 2, 2006)

FitChick said:


> "Sunshine" with Ralph Fiennes. POWERFUL movie (dates from 1999).



Oh, I haven't thought about that movie in years. Love, love, love it.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 3, 2006)

Bridge Over the River Kwai - Great classic film, and its so much more than just a good ol' British war flick. 9/10


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 3, 2006)

Every time I think of that movie, I think of my dad, and I remember watching war movies with him. Thanks for the reminder. 

I just finished "The House of Sand and Fog". Loved it, though it was like a train wreck to watch. Ouchie. I give it a 9/10, particularly the performances by Ben Kingsley and Jennifer Connelly. Fabulous movie. I recommend it wholeheartedly.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 3, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> _The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe_. 6 out of 10. I was pretty disappointed with the bastardization of the story, ruining Lucy's character with that foppish little bitch of a child actress, and basically the selling out of one of the best books of the 1900s. However, the special affects were amazing, the little boy who played Edmund was awesome, and the White Witch... Whoa. If I hadn't read the book before, this might have been an 8 out of 10.



Just out of curiousity; what did you think of the _Lord Of The Rings_ films?


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 3, 2006)

Serenity, 9/10

The only reason this movie didn't get a perfect score is that, in some ways, I didn't think the story quite measured up to that of the series (Firefly for those who don't know). And it left too many questions unanswered (like, why was Book treated like royalty by those Alliance pig-dogs?).

But there were moments that made me laugh, moments that made me cry, moments that made me scared. All three of those are rare in a movie together.

And the special effects were beautiful. The amount of detail they put into _Serenity_ (the ship) was amazing. As they say in the movie, 'Shiny!'

=Divals


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Office Space - 9/10
> 
> One of my favorite movies. I think it gets funnier every time I watch it. I highly recommend it to anyone who has ever had a boring office job seasoned with massive loads of management BS.




That movie is seriously my life. LOL. I slacked off of my job. Called in at least 5 times a month and while on vacation I got a phone call with a promotion offer, lmao. LOVE that movie. Makes me want to steal staplers too, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 4, 2006)

jamie said:


> Pride and Prejudice (the new Keira Knightly one) - 7/10.
> 
> The story never grows old to me, and this was pretty to watch, but nothing beats the Colin Firth/BBC presentation.
> 
> ...




I second the breakfast on pluto rating. OMG what a fabulous movie!!! I did wonder though...he had a rather easy time finding people to adore him, and for that I was envious, but I too give it 9 out of 10. Very Very good film.


----------



## Mini (Feb 4, 2006)

I forget if it was This is Spinal Tap or Tombstone, so I'll rate both.

Tombstone: 10/10 - An all-time favorite.

This is Spinal Tap: 11/10 (Tell me you saw that one coming.)


----------



## Archangel (Feb 4, 2006)

Trinity 10/10

This is everything a good Sci Fi is supposed to be. Plucky heros, great one liners, space cowboys riding around. No greater good, just Han Solo style baby.


----------



## mejix (Feb 4, 2006)

the last waltz- 9/10
fantastic music, great interviews. the staples singers doing "the weight" with the band, awesome. minor objections: why bob dylan doing three songs at the end? i like the guy but this was supposed to be about the band. also, why was neil diamond allowed onstage at all?


----------



## Isa (Feb 4, 2006)

Thumbsucker 5/10. Not exactly what I was expecting.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 4, 2006)

last in theatre film: Serenity 10/10 - Having just completed the Firefly series finally in it's original order (thanks Sci/Fi Channel and booo to Fox for blowing it so badly the first time around), it was great to see the charactors extended - and yes, made you laugh, cry, and get a serious adreniline rush - all a good movie should be (George Lucas should take lessons).

Last Video - Ladder 49 - 8/10 Some scenes seemed cliche, but on the whole a telling story and an inside look at the fraternity of firefighters (might even have given it a nine if I wasn't a fan of Rescue Me).


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 4, 2006)

Battle of Britain. 9/10. Great for those lazy staurday middays, and pretty enjoyable to boot.


----------



## jamie (Feb 4, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I second the breakfast on pluto rating. OMG what a fabulous movie!!! I did wonder though...he had a rather easy time finding people to adore him, and for that I was envious, but I too give it 9 out of 10. Very Very good film.



You know, I felt that way too after seeing it the first time. But on thinking on it more, I wonder if it was because it was all Kitten's fairytale. There was a lot of reality and boring stuff that happened in his life left out because it was his "tale" of what happened. He only included those individuals who made some impact on his outcome. It makes sense with the little chapter headings that went along with each phase.

Did ya dig the soundtrack? I go around singing "Wig Wam Bam" all the time now.

I am so glad you loved it too. My friends are tired of hearing about it though, so if you ever want to chat about it, pm me..  (and wasn't he pretty?)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 5, 2006)

jamie said:


> You know, I felt that way too after seeing it the first time. But on thinking on it more, I wonder if it was because it was all Kitten's fairytale. There was a lot of reality and boring stuff that happened in his life left out because it was his "tale" of what happened. He only included those individuals who made some impact on his outcome. It makes sense with the little chapter headings that went along with each phase.
> 
> Did ya dig the soundtrack? I go around singing "Wig Wam Bam" all the time now.
> 
> I am so glad you loved it too. My friends are tired of hearing about it though, so if you ever want to chat about it, pm me..  (and wasn't he pretty?)



Ok I might be assuming too much here....but sounds like you are into film Last night I saw Match Point and I didn't like it very much. Ended kinda aburpt. I saw it with a friend and it was a sold out theatre. I must have had high expectations. I was going along with the ride until the ghosts appeared and I was like omg, how cliche is THAT? So I give it a 3/10. I hope I never have to see it again!

Another great film I saw in pas few months was Everything is Illumination...AWESOME FILM!!! 10/10 for me. LOVED IT and I will own it when I can get my greedy little hands on it. I found it VERY hillarious and the imagery was beyond beautiful.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2006)

I have an account with NetFlix and so I try to keep up thru that service (Which I recommend.. mainly for the NO LATE FEES!!!!)

Sahara: 9/10 Wow! When did this come out!? I would've like to have seen it on the big screen. And I've never heard of Clive Cussler before. I have alot of reading to catch up on.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 6, 2006)

Sling Blade: 8/10 A good, self-contained, character-driven movie about expectations and friendship.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 6, 2006)

Crash was the last movie I've seen. Definately a 9 rating movie.
I thought the actors/actresses did a tremendous job.
The scene where the lock repairman's daughter... well.. that part. Almost made a 21-year old Floridian (me... der) cry. Not normal. =)

I also just watched Saw the other day. I give that a 7 of 10. Excellent movie, as a movie, not just as a "horror" movie. Surprised, clinching, and pretty good acting (though not the best).

Gotta love good movies. The cinematic adventure!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

I just watched *Flight Plan*, with Jodie Foster...... It was real good. There was a lot of action and suspense and I was on the edge of my chair the whole time.
I would say that I would score it an 9 on the over all. 

View attachment 255579_thumb.jpg


----------



## mejix (Jan 15, 2007)

pans labyrinth 9.5/10

letters from iwo jima 9.0/10

dreamgirls- 6.5/10 



(happy for jennifer hudson and eddie murphy though)



*


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 16, 2007)

dreamgirls, 6.0 out of 10
Okay movie, didn't live up to the hype. Jamie Foxx was good but not oscar-worthy as some were saying.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2007)

Carrie said:


> C. Thomas Howell in TANK. I had completely and blessedly forgotten all about that movie until now. Damn you, AM.



Nothing like finding a comment a year later. 

You're welcome.


----------



## mango (Jan 16, 2007)

*Casino Royale - 9/10

One of the better Bond movies made in recent times.


*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

The DaVinci Code....... 9/10

It was good, but I need to read the book......


----------



## Shala (Jan 16, 2007)

Rocky Balboa - 6/10 Mainly for nostalgia.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Miami Vice - 5/10, and I'm only going that high because there was a very cool female cop who kicked ass.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2007)

I watched this French film titled "Cache". It was shown at the Cannes film festival this last year and won some awards, apparently. 
While it held me in suspense, I was very disappointed in the ending. I guess I just didn't "get-it". 

I give it a 6 out of 10.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

I watched _Crank_ yesterday.

The plot was fairly simple, the acting was decent. Parts of it had me rolling on the floor in laughter. Most of it, though, was a fucking awesome adrenaline rush. There's a few minutes of setup at the beginning, and then it takes off and rarely slows down- and the pacing of it is nonetheless excellent. Great soundtrack, too.

The only part that I was disappointed with was the ending, but only a little bit. It seemed a bit too ridiculous to me... but it worked.

However, I couldn't help but compare it to _Lola Rennt_, which is another adrenaline rush. I believe that _Lola_ is far better, but hardly as fun. 

Overall, *I give Crank 8/10*. It's a strong R, with sexual content, harsh language, and lots of bloodiness (just shy of the Tarantino level).


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Yesterday I watched the classic "GUESS WHO'S COMING TO DINNER" with Spencer Tracy, Katherine Hepburn & Sidney Pointier, and Isabel Sanford (Later Wheezy Jefferson). I would score it a 9/10. Great film, great plot, and nice to see that reason beats ignorance in the end.


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Got Failure to Launch through Netflix.... 0/10. How completely inane and banal.



Saw The Godfather (original) this past weekend....10/10. A perfect movie, though without any comedic highlights.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I watched _Crank_ yesterday.



Aaaargh! I cannot even WAIT to see this movie! Jason Statham is so badass.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 16, 2007)

"In pursuit of Happiness" 7/10 
a long explanation of how to get a better job


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

I just finished _The Illusionist_...

Wow.

I was incredibly impressed with the acting- I completely forgot for much of it that these were actors that I had seen in other films. I didn't see Ed Norton- I saw Eisenheim the Illusionist. I didn't see Paul Giamatti, I saw Chief Inspector Uhl. This is something that is _extremely _rare for actors who I've seen in other works.

The story was spectacular, and very mesmerizing- almost as much as the tricks that Eisenheim performs. It's complex, with a fantastic reveal at the end, although I had to watch that a second time to be sure I fully understood it.

The score was magnificent, and complemented each and every scene perfectly. I may even buy it next time I'm at the mall.

Bottom line- *10/10*. Highly recommended.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 16, 2007)

Moulin Rouge - 9/10...only because Richard Roxburgh as the Duke and Jim Broadbent as Harold Zidler singing _Like a Virgin_ makes me throw up a little in my mouth (although I love them both in other movies). The rest of the songs have been playing in my head all day.....something I won't be complaining about.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2007)

Narnia on DVD, which I'm enjoying very much (haven't finished it yet). 8/10 so far.


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been so spoiled by my homely theater that I rarely go to a real theater anymore.
The last movie I watched via Netflix was M. Night Shyamalans "Lady in the Water". It was good entertainment but could have used some more polishing before being put to film. I felt the same way about his "The Village" which I liked better. A little more time invested in tweaking the plot could have turned good movies into great ones. Both would have made decent Twilight Zone episodes had be been around to write for that show...I give it a 6/10
I watched Man in Black before that and really enjoyed it but didn't quite have the energy that "Ray" had but still a solid 8/10
The next 2 movies up are "The Illusionist" and "The Lake House"

The Maltese Falcon wasn't my favorite Bogey movie but anything with Peter Lorre in it is worth watching 

Dave


----------



## nosaj (Jan 16, 2007)

Pan's Labyrinth - 9.5/10

Seriously, go see it.


----------



## Isa (Jan 16, 2007)

Aliena said:


> I watched this French film titled "Cache". It was shown at the Cannes film festival this last year and won some awards, apparently.
> While it held me in suspense, I was very disappointed in the ending. I guess I just didn't "get-it".
> 
> I give it a 6 out of 10.



I didn't get the ending of Cache either. Supposedly there was a clue in the last scene at the school. I've rewatched it and still - nada. Oh well it was great up until then.

The last film I watched via Netlfix was La Buche. Cute little French film, I give it a 6/10


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2007)

Isa said:


> I didn't get the ending of Cache either. Supposedly there was a clue in the last scene at the school. I've rewatched it and still - nada. Oh well it was great up until then.



You probably won't notice it at first.

But look for Pierrot... and then see who he's talking to.

I'm not exactly sure just what it means either, but that's the clue, I think, and you're left to figure out what it means.


----------



## nosaj (Jan 17, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> You probably won't notice it at first.
> 
> But look for Pierrot... and then see who he's talking to.
> 
> I'm not exactly sure just what it means either, but that's the clue, I think, and you're left to figure out what it means.



I assumed it meant that Pierrot and Majid's son were in together and both involved in confronting Georges.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 17, 2007)

Dreamgirls, if we are talking about theater movies, and 10/10. I want to lower the score because of all the attention that is being showered on Beyonce when Jennifer Hudson is the obvious star, but that is a media score and not a score on the movie itself. And that just wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Isa (Jan 18, 2007)

Blackjack & Nosaj - Thanks for the info. I'll take another look at that last scene. Cache really was a great movie right up until the end.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 19, 2007)

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World (10/10)

Love that movie!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 19, 2007)

Crank- 10/10, one of the best action movies I have ever seen


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 19, 2007)

I just saw "ICE AGE II--THE BIG MELTDOWN"

8/10 A cute animated movie that can keep the interest of adults


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

Isa said:


> Blackjack & Nosaj - Thanks for the info. I'll take another look at that last scene. Cache really was a great movie right up until the end.



The thing about it, though, is that it doesn't _feel _like it's an end, which is probably the big problem. It's a little bit _too _open-ended, and feels like it ends twenty minutes too soon.


*Knotty*: Isn't it though? It's so straightforward, a fantastic adrenaline rush.


Yes, I did just jump from one end of the spectrum (artsy foreign suspense/mystery flick) to the other (bloody action) there.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

i'll do the last three. 

pirates of the caribbean 2: 7/10. 

the davinci code: ehh. 6.5/10.

children of men: 25,000/10.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> children of men: 25,000/10.



Sorry, but this dial doesn't go that high.

It does, however, go to 11.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 19, 2007)

nope. 25,000. 
at least.


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Jan 19, 2007)

Stomp the Yard 4/10

I don't think that it had a plot but the dancing was good at times great.


----------



## nosaj (Jan 19, 2007)

elle camino said:


> i'll do the last three.
> 
> pirates of the caribbean 2: 7/10.
> 
> ...



I need to see Children of Men ASAP.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 19, 2007)

*Rented & watched CLICK! yesterday.Good cast.Interesting premise.I never give anything a perfect 10 but this runs high on the scale.When Sandler 1st appeared on SNL I wasn't that thrilled with him but his movies grow on you.I'd give this movie 9.3.*


----------



## ripley (Jan 19, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine: 8/10, loved it.


----------



## clynn (Jan 19, 2007)

The Holiday.......8/10

I got a few chuckles out of this and it was interesting to see two different love stories evolve in completely different ways. But...

I firmly believe it is not a love story until I get a good cry out of it, and I couldn't squeeze even one tear out after this.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 19, 2007)

Employee of the Month...6/10

The story was kinda lame, and it wasnt very funny, but Harland Williams and Andy Dick rule. And having Dane Cook and Dax Shepard to look at make it kinda worthwhile.


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jan 19, 2007)

Flightplan


10/10

Did she/didn't she imagine it all ....& if she didn't who is behind it all???? 

Lots of twists & turns that keep you guessing until the end - i recommend it whole heartedly.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 21, 2007)

The Illusionist.... 8 out of 10...great movie...but I am just not big on Jessica Biel...I mean seriously...Blade Three? Fire your agent!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> The Illusionist.... 8 out of 10...great movie...but I am just not big on Jessica Biel...I mean seriously...Blade Three? Fire your agent!



You're judging the movie by the past jobs of one of the main actresses?

Personally, I think that she did an outstanding job, far exceeding expectations.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 21, 2007)

Saw _Pan's Labyrinth_, today in fact. Loved it. It has many layers, with lots going on, some of which is political, some familial, and some just relating to the fairy tale story. The only thing I didn't like? The subtitles, although after awhile I forgot they were there, and I did really enjoy listening to the Spanish, which made it even more lyrical.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

Still finding popcorn hulls in my teeth after seeing The Queen, tonight.

A 10 for Helen Mirren.Her performance is subtle and superb..I LOVE THIS WOMAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Still finding popcorn hulls in my teeth after seeing The Queen, tonight.
> 
> A 10 for Helen Mirren.Her performance is subtle and superb..I LOVE THIS WOMAN!!!!!!!!



Yup, I agree. I saw it twice, and would see it again. I love Helen Mirren. Did you see her in the series about Elizabeth I?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 21, 2007)

Ju-On 2 (Japanese version of The Grudge 2) 2/10
It was pretty bad. Almost unwatchable for me. The storyline was hard to follow, it was too dark to see anything, and it was boring as hell until something weird would happen. Then near the end it had a bunch of sloppy storytelling like dreams within dreams. Just bad.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 21, 2007)

mossystate said:


> A 10 for Helen Mirren.Her performance is subtle and superb..I LOVE THIS WOMAN!!!!!!!!



I havent seen it, but Helen Mirren is an amazing performer. Shes in one of my all-time favorite movies, Some Mother's Son. I cant wait to see The Queen.


----------



## James (Jan 21, 2007)

Belleville Rendezvous... 8.5/10


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 21, 2007)

The Prestige...and I'm thinking around a 9/10....the book was even better though in my opinion.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 21, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada - 6.5/10. I had read the book a few months ago, and was excited to watch this movie. I LOVED the book, and in fact a co worker who borrowed the book from me, loved it too, and we secretly started calling our boss Miranda, because there were so many things that reminded us of him 

Anyway, the movie was not as good as the book. I was disappointed that they showed Miranda being NICE to Andy, and the ending wasn't quite as good as the book. 

So, while it wasn't completely horrible, it wasn't what I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Jane (Jan 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I just finished _The Illusionist_...
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...



I agree, Blackjack. It is a 10/10...but I watched it the same weekend as Capote, and Capote was even better.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 21, 2007)

Lady in the Wather~ 7.5/10

Essentially; Guy finds sea-nymph in his pool, and the sea nymph needs to be picked up by the giant eagle who will only come if they find a guy to stare at the grassy dog long enough for the wood monkeys to kill it.

The story was made by Shamalan (sp?) for his kids and was pretty much made up as he went along.

With those 2 things in mind, you should figure your really not looking for a 'epic' masterpiece. The movie is VERY weird, and straight forward, with obvious twists and a few "What the f*ck?" moments. 

But, in the same breath its not a total failure. Its original, I'll give it that. and its a good movie to watch if your one of those people that pays fine attention to detail and/or likes to discuss a movie while watching it.
*
7.5 total*


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2007)

Crash (director's cut). Again. 20/10 One of the best films ever made -- even the bonus material is superb.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I just finished _Once Upon A Time in China_.

It's quite good, although sometimes a bit ridiculous. The story was made up of a few related plot threads, and it was not too difficult to figure out what was going on; especially when you had "Buck Teeth So" and "Porky Wing" as characters that could be easily recognized, which is a bit of a problem that some of the people I've talked to have with Asian cinema.

And the fight scenes? Spectacular. Although using effects and probably some props to make the battles more sensational, they feel more grounded in reality than some of the fights in more recent martial arts films, which use a great deal of wirework.

Overall, I give it *7/10*. A solid martial arts flick from the Hong Kong school of filmmaking.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 21, 2007)

Baz Luhrman's Romeo and Juliet.

LOVE it! 10/10. 

Am watching it now with a pizza...


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 21, 2007)

Clay Pigeons 8/10

Vince Vaughn and his laugh was pretty funny.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 21, 2007)

Tina, I loved Crash. I thought it was an excellent movie.

Today we saw _The Last King of Scotland_. And wow... just... wow.

Forest Whitaker deserves whatever awards he gets for his role as Idi Amin. His was a stellar performance.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 21, 2007)

The Godfather DVD collection. 10/10 easily. I mean they made me an offer I couldn't refuse so I had to give it 10.


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I just finished _Once Upon A Time in China_.



One of my very favorite Jet Li films -- along with _Hero_ and last year's _Fearless_.

You're right about the ridiculous factor, but the fighting makes up for it; it really is top notch.



Miss Vickie said:


> Tina, I loved Crash. I thought it was an excellent movie.
> 
> Today we saw _The Last King of Scotland_. And wow... just... wow.
> 
> Forest Whitaker deserves whatever awards he gets for his role as Idi Amin. His was a stellar performance.



I really want to see that, Vick, it just seems wonderful, yet probably difficult to watch at times. And yes, _Crash_ is wonderful. One of my all time favorite films.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

I flipped a coin last night...The Queen..or...Last King Of Scotland...I was in a royal mood ...Scotland is next on the list..then Pans Labyrinth...a big bucket of popcorn at each movie...I will be posting on the Weight Board..


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2007)

Tina said:


> One of my very favorite Jet Li films -- along with _Hero_ and last year's _Fearless_.
> 
> You're right about the ridiculous factor, but the fighting makes up for it; it really is top notch.



I still need to see _Fearless_.

And again, the fighting is great, and the one thing that I really like about it is that even though it's not as beautiful to watch as some of the battle in recent films- the lake fight in _Hero_, for instance- it feels somehow more realistic. I like the more fantastic fights, myself, but that's really just personal preference. I think that they seem more artistic.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 22, 2007)

DANIKA (with Marisa Tomei) I rented it because I like Marisa but this was a very well done movie and Marisa was fabulous


----------



## Canonista (Jan 22, 2007)

Letters from Iwo Jima 8/10


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 23, 2007)

Watched the U.S. theatrical vesion of _The Protector_ today, which starred Tony Jaa.

I was really disappointed. There was *so much potential* for the movie that was left untouched. The story ended up being muddled and disjointed, and the dubbing was absolutely miserable.

The action, however, is better than ever, and much of it is as jaw-dropping as the stunts seen in Jaa's previous film, _Ong-Bak: The Thai Warrior_. Although the incredible feats of agility seen in the chase sequences of _Ong-Bak _are missing, they're made up for by astounding, gravity-defying fight sequences.

Highlights of the film include: the first few minutes, which capture the beauty of the elephants that play a major role in the plot; the four-minute-long steadicam shot of a battle up a spiral staircase in a restaurant; and one of the final showdowns, a bone-snapping melee between Jaa's character and *fifty* thugs.

I plan on watching the international version soon, to see if it's any better- I hope it is.

For the U.S. theatrical one, though, I'll have to give it a *6/10*.


----------



## mejix (Jan 24, 2007)

the queen 9/10
tightly focused, well told story. well acted of course. surprised that at the end one feels kind of sorry for the queen. love the image of the queen and the stag. i do however have the suspicion that the queen's reaction during the whole diana's funeral affair was due to more than being trapped in tradition and protocol. so it might be kind of reductive. still a solid project. 

my own private idaho 8.5/10
on dvd. didnt like it as much as the first time i saw it, i cant really say why. i suppose the novelty wears off. still i have a soft spot for directors that have a very personal voice. and river phoenix was just so amazing in that movie. 



*


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 24, 2007)

Went to see _Children of Men_ and _Curse of the Golden Flower_ tonight.

Children of Men I would give 8/10 And Curse of the Golden Flower probably 8/10 as well. It wasn't as good as _Hero_ or _House of Flying Daggers_ but I love the genre so much, I just can't give it less than an 8. :bow: 

I wanted to see Pan's Labyrinth, but the timing didn't work out. Can't wait to see that. Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2007)

_A Scanner Darkly_

Amazing. 

The story was almost exactly as it was in the book- it wasn't as profoundly disturbing, though, a fact which I am undecided whether it's better or not; however, that may simply be because I already knew what would happen. However, many of the lines I recall precisely from the novel, making this by far the most accurate adaptation of one of Dick's stories for the screen.

Acting in the film was nothing short of amazing. The main characters were so utterly convincing that excepting a few brief moments I completely forgot that I was watching a movie as opposed to a strange surveillance strip of Bob Arctor and his buddies. There was a cool, friendly vibe that seemed to come from the actors that was exactly what should've been coming from the characters. It really was like I was looking at actual people rather than the likenesses of famous actors, cel-shaded.

Which brings me to the next point- the highly unique presentation. The cel-shading is something that I initially found an interesting method of telling the story, but it quickly proved to be an ideal one. The scramble suits in particular would have been so incredibly difficult- it would be extensive effects work to try it, as opposed to (essentially) flashing bits of cartoon faces on a cartoon background.

The music was perfectly fitting for the drug tale set in the near future. Something creepy, hip, and semi-futuristic in itself; something that slowly seemed to become slightly less... firm or sane as the movie progressed.

*9/10*. It's heavy in language and drug use; mild in mindfuck and sexual content. It's a bit like _Requiem for a Dream_ in these aspects, really, but the comparison ends there. It's a whole different type of disturbing.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

I just went and saw The Pursuit of Happyness in theaters. A++++!! It was an amazing movie! I highly recommend this movie to everyone.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

"Saw III" - on a scale of 1 to 10, -48.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "Saw III" - on a scale of 1 to 10, -48.



lol that bad, eh?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

Oona said:


> lol that bad, eh?


Yes, that bad. Fortunately, the way the movie ended, I don't think they'll be able to make a "Saw IV".

Unless it's a prequal...


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Yes, that bad. Fortunately, the way the movie ended, I don't think they'll be able to make a "Saw IV".
> 
> Unless it's a prequal...



I've seen Saw I and it was good. I own Saw II and I have yet to watch it... I'm still debating on it. lol


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Yes, that bad. Fortunately, the way the movie ended, I don't think they'll be able to make a "Saw IV".
> 
> Unless it's a prequal...



Actually...

Saw 4 trailer

You gotta see this shit.

It's like anybody with no money and lousy actors can do a movie these days.


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Actually...
> 
> Saw 4 trailer
> 
> ...



LOL! Thats hilarious!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 27, 2007)

Oona said:


> LOL! Thats hilarious!



I have no idea why, but I laughed my ass off watching that trailer!

We watched _The Baxter_ last night and it was pretty good. I give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Actually...
> 
> Saw 4 trailer
> 
> ...


Funny bit there.

ABout your comment "anybody with no money and lousy actors can do a movie", all you have to do is watch some of the drek on the SciFi Channel to prove your theory. Or Lifetime....


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jan 27, 2007)

The last time I watched a movie in the theater was 2003, a movie with Leonardo DiCaprio. He was some kind of a quick-change con-man. I went with the one known in DimChat as OceanDreamer. Movie a 2...Renee..priceless

Before that, in late 2002, I went with Mellie to see "Lord of the Rings" (I don't know, 3,4,7) in Sacramento. My attention span doesn't allow for most movies. I prefer Baseball ...again, movie 2...Mellie priceless.

They both smelled good too.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Funny bit there.
> 
> ABout your comment "anybody with no money and lousy actors can do a movie", all you have to do is watch some of the drek on the SciFi Channel to prove your theory.



Actually, there's a few gems on Sci-Fi. Not many, but a few. And the stories, while not excellent, aren't too bad. It's just the execution that's painfully horrid.


----------



## Melian (Jan 27, 2007)

If you haven't noticed all the Pan's Labyrinth endorsements on this thread:
GO SEE IT!!

Wow. Amazing (and brutal) film. 10/10


----------



## nosaj (Jan 27, 2007)

1776. Old school musical about the founding of America. 9/10.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 27, 2007)

Total ten. Greatest Keanu-vs-The Demiurge flick yet... awesome rotoscoping by Linklater's crew and the first satisfying ending to a Philip K. Dick adaptation ever.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2007)

Hard Candy- 7/10
I have to appreciate the main characters and the "what if...." question that is the whole premise of the movie. Just had trouble with the ending and true reality of it all.....


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 27, 2007)

I watch a lot of movies, but haven't been to the theatre since the day after xmas.

Black Christmas-- 6/10 --Better than a lot of the horror movies we've been thrown lately, but still didn't do it for me. However, I would probably watch it again.

On DVD

The Believer-- 7/10 --Very good, somewhat hard to watch, it's about a self hating Jew

The Decent-- 4/10 --Gimme a break...bat boy anyone?

Battle Royale (Japanese)-- 8/10 -- VERY good, the book is a little better though. Very disturbing, as well.

Cannibal! The Musical-- 9/10 --One of my faves, I own it, but a neighbor had a bad day so we watched it to cheer her up. It pokes fun at musicals, which is always good.


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hard Candy- 7/10
> I have to appreciate the main characters and the "what if...." question that is the whole premise of the movie. Just had trouble with the ending and true reality of it all.....




I really liked this movie...maybe because I watched it after that stupid video game movie (can't think of the name, but they were being hunted by Elizabeth Bathory...it was bad)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2007)

Melian said:


> If you haven't noticed all the Pan's Labyrinth endorsements on this thread:
> GO SEE IT!!
> 
> Wow. Amazing (and brutal) film. 10/10



Is this in any way like the Labyrinth movie with David Bowie from back in the 80s?


----------



## UberAris (Jan 27, 2007)

Star Wars: Ep.4 A New Hope 9/10

Ok, yes I Love Star wars. and while it WAS a ground breaking movie in the realm of Special effects, I just couldn't give it the full 10 because the story line and event sequence rolls too quick.


----------



## nosaj (Jan 27, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is this in any way like the Labyrinth movie with David Bowie from back in the 80s?



I thought the same thing going in. This is ten times better...it's part fantasy, part brutal realism.

And it's the best movie I've seen in years.


----------



## Tina (Jan 27, 2007)

_Fearless_. First saw it at the theatre, but watched it on DVD last niight. I think this is perhaps Jet Li's finest film. The fighting is spectacular, but also, his heart and soul is firmly in it. Wish they'd have had more bonus material included on the DVD, though.

Score: outta the park.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 27, 2007)

I guess you haven't seen "MANSQUITO" 





Blackjack said:


> Actually, there's a few gems on Sci-Fi. Not many, but a few. And the stories, while not excellent, aren't too bad. It's just the execution that's painfully horrid.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2007)

nosaj said:


> I thought the same thing going in. This is ten times better...it's part fantasy, part brutal realism.
> 
> And it's the best movie I've seen in years.




OoOOoOoOoOoOOo thanks- would it be appropriate for children... or no?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 28, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOoOoOoOOo thanks- would it be appropriate for children... or no?



Probably not, as it's rated R... looks like it may be a bit violent in parts.



And now another review: _The Guardian_.

Surprisingly, this was a very good movie. Not excellent, but it had some truly great parts. Predictable, though.

Ashton Kutcher's acting was far, far better than I anticipated. He does seem to be improving greatly, and I expect him to be cast in better, more dramatic roles in the future. Kevin Costner was very good, as I usually find him to be, and he and Kutcher played off each other quite well.

Overall, it's a typical kind of "good" movie that somehow manages to excel.

*7/10*


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2007)

Saw three this weekend: Bon Cop Bad Cop, The Illusionist, and The Guardian.

Bon Cop Bad Cop: Hilarious if you're Canadian. Americans wouldn't get it. 8.5/10

The Illusionist: Edward Norton and Paul Giamatti are two of the finest actors working today. See this if you need proof. 8/10

The Guardian: Cliched as they come, but a) Kevin Costner is a much better actor than he's typically given credit for (see: The Upside of Anger), and b) originality is overrated sometimes. 7.5/10


----------



## nosaj (Jan 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOoOoOoOOo thanks- would it be appropriate for children... or no?



No...absolutely not. The movie is set during the Spanish Civil War and some of the "real world" scenes are brutally, brutally violent. 
And the fantastic scenes can be quite disturbing as well.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 29, 2007)

We rented and watched Monster House the other night, and it was just delightfully fun. It even had a fat woman/fa relationship in it (for those of you that haven't seen the movie). Incredible animation, charming characters, excellent story...I give it a 9 out of 10. Everyone in the family loved it!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I guess you haven't seen "MANSQUITO"



I actually saw that movie and sadly there's even been worse on Sci-Fi.


----------



## ripley (Jan 29, 2007)

Robin Rocks said:


> Clay Pigeons 8/10
> 
> Vince Vaughn and his laugh was pretty funny.



Clay Pigeons is one of my faves...fishin' buddy.


----------



## Tina (Jan 29, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I actually saw that movie and sadly there's even been worse on Sci-Fi.



Yes, true, there is. The Manitou.


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 29, 2007)

The Deathmaker-7/10


nicolethefantastic said:


> Casper (young christina ricci and devon sawyer)
> 
> 9/10- just because it took me all the way back to how I felt the last time I'd watched it (aged 8 or 9) And I love Whipstaff- such a beautiful old house...


I think Christina Ricci in Casper was my first crush ever.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 29, 2007)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang OMG 3/10

It was supposed to be a comedy..and maybe I just didn't have the right kind of humor to appreciate it....buutt I didn't..lol

Val Kilmer did look hot as a gay guy though..lol..and Robert Downey Jr looked sober for the first time in a while..so the eye candy wasn't too bad.

If you liked it and disagree...well that's ok..lol


----------



## Mini (Jan 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Kiss Kiss Bang Bang OMG 3/10
> 
> It was supposed to be a comedy..and maybe I just didn't have the right kind of humor to appreciate it....buutt I didn't..lol
> 
> ...



I emphatically disagree!!!      

(Thought it was fucking hilarious and still quote it on a semi-regular basis. )


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jan 29, 2007)

I admit I am behind on the times regarding movies. The last one I saw was the Da Vinci Code. I am fixin' to watch Pursuit of Happyness and Flushed Away.

Score on the Code: 5
Good work of fiction. Nice Story. A bit boring.


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 29, 2007)

We went to see Dreamgirls last night

8/10
Jennifer Hudson's singing gave me goosebumps, Eddie Murphy and Jennifer were the 2 best in my opinion. We loved it. 2 thumbs up!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Kiss Kiss Bang Bang OMG 3/10
> 
> It was supposed to be a comedy..and maybe I just didn't have the right kind of humor to appreciate it....buutt I didn't..lol
> 
> ...



Kiss kiss bang bang wasn't as bad as 3/10 to me- I would have given it more along the lines of 6/10 maybe
One that definitely is boring is "Stranger than Fiction"
I didn't want to finish watching it- and neither did my Mom or brother - that bad
I expected much better out of Will Ferrell
2/10


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2007)

nosaj said:


> No...absolutely not. The movie is set during the Spanish Civil War and some of the "real world" scenes are brutally, brutally violent.
> And the fantastic scenes can be quite disturbing as well.




Ahhhh gotcha- thanks for the input


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2007)

I was visiting my mom this past weekend and my sister and I were going to rent a couple of movies.I was trying to find a movie my mom would watch and one nobody had seen.I decided on World Trade Center...wow..what a waste of time.I was thinking about all the stories that could be told that would be as politically neutral..you know, just a people story...and they chose that.It was like a mediocre made for television movie.I also rented one called Loverboy, but never got around to see that.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2007)

_The Seventh Seal_.

Just finished.

Amazing, although dialogue-heavy and a bit slow. Not really for a casual movie-watcher. It's nonetheless a fascinating reflection on God, religion, death... and at the same time, a celebration of love, joy, and life.

*9/10*.


----------



## Jane (Jan 29, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _The Seventh Seal_.
> 
> Just finished.
> 
> ...



Yo, Ingmar Bergman and "not really for a casual movie-watcher" is a bit of an understatement!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane said:


> Yo, Ingmar Bergman and "not really for a casual movie-watcher" is a bit of an understatement!!!!



I don't think that I've seen any of his other films, really, so I just discovered this.


----------



## mejix (Jan 30, 2007)

on dvd:

the life aquatic with steve zissou- 7.5/10
tough score but i do it out of love. wes anderson is great but this one is not as well crafted as his other movies. the first half is somewhat convoluted. its trying to go to many places at the same time. sometimes the style feels mannered. the second half is inspired. i wish there was more of angelica huston and jeff goldblum in the movie. in general you get the sense that he was aiming for something really great and original but the pieces didnt quite mesh. still laughing at the interns though, they got an incomplete. hehehe. alright alright ill give the movie an 8. 

the motorcycle diaries- i give this movie the finger.
great cinematography but other than that nothing, a missed opportunity. pisses me off at many levels.




*


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 30, 2007)

just watched a Cusak film called "Max" (gee, why would I be interested in a title like that, I wonder?)- while the story line seems absurd - a jewish art dealer befriends a young Hitler at the end of WWI - the acting and photography were fabulous and it certainly brought up some serious issues about the the meaning and subjugation of art- how art can become propaganda for a political machine. The irony of the final sequences of the film were well handled and quite eery; making you think "what if" without throwing it in your face. I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

_Flyboys_

Based on a true story about Americans who go to France to fight in WWI as fighter pilots, the movie is severely lacking in some aspects, but excellent in others.

The pacing seemed off... almost awful. The love story felt wedged inbetween chapters of the squadron, and was sort of... poorly done.

Other than that, the film was quite good. A decent period piece for 1916 France, as far as I can tell; and certainly fairly accurate (although a bit cleaned up) with the dogfights.

The acting was often decent. I had only seen two of the actors before in other films- the lead plays the Green Goblin's son in _Spiderman_ (the name escapes me), and the French sergeant was in the recent _Pink Panther _... the latter really can perform drama as well as comedy. The former, this being the first time I've seen him in a leading role, could use some improvement, but shows potential.

What really shines, however, is the cinematography. So many of the shots look as though they're exquisitely crafted paintings that it was a bit hard to believe that they weren't based on some.

Overall, it's a good action movie that could've used some better editing, particularly near the beginning, where it felt like a LOT of stuff was left on the cutting-room floor that would have made the transition from Texas and Nebraska to Paris.

*6.5/10*


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 30, 2007)

Titanic new verison. if you don't know of the movie or what it's about, how the hell do you have the internet?


8/10



and why, for the love of god WHY do I always cry at the end, everytime I watch that damned movie I know I'm going to, and I do. >.<


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 30, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Titanic new verison. if you don't know of the movie or what it's about, how the hell do you have the internet?



The one from '96?


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 30, 2007)

aye, I know I know not as good as the first


----------



## curvalicious (Jan 30, 2007)

marie antoinette
7/10.
They captured the time period quite well.
The clothes and shoes were so beautiful.
The cakes, cookies and pies were so appealing and delicious that I wanted them to attack me from the screen. Yummy!
However, the ending pissed me off because it just wasn't how it should have ended.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Watching _Office Space_ yet again. Love that movie; it is a total classic and pop culture icon. It gets a 9/10.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh, I love Office Space!

I just saw The Prestige, which I give about 2/10. Egads, 90% of it annoyed me.


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Really, why? I haven't seen that one yet.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> Really, why? I haven't seen that one yet.



I found it fairly dull, and it doesn't help that I'm not a fan of Christian Bale or his acting at all. The story annoyed me all round and the characters are pretty far from endearing. The ending I really really disliked. At times the construction of the story (in flashbacks) came across as quite awkward, and some parts just weren't explained at all. My boyfriend loved it though - he'd give it an 8/10. 

It's hard to give a review when you don't want to give anything away!


----------



## Tina (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, true!

I really like Christian Bale, but if a film has no likeable characters, it makes it hard to get invested emotionally, and most films require that in order to be effective. I will likely still see it, but I can't say it's at the top of my list. I've heard some kind of so-so reviews of it, so yours was no surprise, really, and I think you're not alone.


----------



## Tina (Feb 4, 2007)

Smokin' Aces -- saw it today. The best description I could give would be, "insane clusterfuck melee" with an interesting end. Props given for some interesting characters, but it is, more than anything, a Ritchie/Tarantino wannabe. 6/10 only because I saw it in the theatre, which makes every movie better, IMO. Had I watched it at home, with all of the distractions that brings, it would probably only have earned a 4.5 or a 5.


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 4, 2007)

Saw Lake House last night, was kinda predictable so I give it a 6/10. Now I am catching up on Allo' Allo'.... Have The Illusionist and Flyboys coming next..


Dave


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2007)

So, I'm probably way far behind everyone in movies..but I've watched 2 others this weekend.

Rumor Has It-6/10- It's supposed to be a romantic comedy..I don't really remembering laughing..but I enjoyed the sub plot...how she was struggling with where she was in life and felt like she needed more adventure..when really she had everything she wanted and needed. Good sub plot

Memoirs of a Geisha- 7/10- I'm sure everyone else adored this movie. However, it was hard for me to get into and by the time I was into it..it ended..like..what the crap ending.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Feb 4, 2007)

The Last King of Scotland-------9/10

very well acted by Forest W. , he was so scary and convincing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 4, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So, I'm probably way far behind everyone in movies..but I've watched 2 others this weekend
> 
> *Memoirs of a Geisha*- 7/10- I'm sure everyone else adored this movie. However, it was hard for me to get into and by the time I was into it..it ended..like..what the crap ending.



I had trouble getting into it at the very beginning but then grew more interested as the story went on- It was actually much better than I expected, to be honest. I agree with your 7/10 rating


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fargo*

I had never seen the movie in its entirety before, but my co-workers at work highly recommended it. I saw it one day, and purchased it, and watched it very recently. I cannot say that I did not love the movie. It's so messed up, so dramatic, so simple, and so creative, I struggle to find anything bad about the movie. I have to give the movie a score of _10_.


----------



## Jane (Feb 4, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *Fargo*
> 
> I had never seen the movie in its entirety before, but my co-workers at work highly recommended it. I saw it one day, and purchased it, and watched it very recently. I cannot say that I did not love the movie. It's so messed up, so dramatic, so simple, and so creative, I struggle to find anything bad about the movie. I have to give the movie a score of _10_.



I agree. It's brilliant.

If you enjoyed it, might I suggest, "A Simple Plan."


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 4, 2007)

I also have to give The Illusionist a 10/10.

WOW..great movie, well acted and a great ending.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 5, 2007)

Epic Movie - -5/10

FREAKIN LAME! Im sure glad I didnt have to pay to see it, but it sure was a waste of free movie tickets!!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2007)

_Rest Stop_

Probably the bloodiest, most sadistic film that I've seen, far outgore-ing any of the _Saw _movies. It managed to creep me out a bit, but not nearly enough to make it effective.

The film was pretty crap, though. I was highly disappointed, especially with a lot of the dialogue. The characters in the movie spoke mainly in vulgarities, which got annoying pretty damned quickly.

Really the only thing that helped the movie and made it bearable was the music, which set the mood perfectly for a good skin-crawling nightmare. It's a shame that the story and visuals didn't do shit with that mood.

*4/10*, tops.


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

I forgot, because I know I fell asleep.


----------



## Jeannie (Feb 7, 2007)

Letters From Iwo Jima 10/10

Pan's Labyrinth 10/10

Both brutal but very well done.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta agree with Misty on _The Illusionist_! It was fantastically acted, with a great cast and the ending was superb! I give it a 10 out of 10! 

A few other movies I saw:

_The Covenant_. This movie had such potential, but it just plain dropped the ball. I got bored with it after about 30 minutes. I give it a 4 out of 10. 

_Four Brothers_. I'm not really a Mark Wahlberg fan, but this movie was pretty darn good! I love mysteries that have you guessing and this one had it as well as an exciting ending. I give it a 8 out of 10.

My hubby and I joined up with Netflix, so there are more reviews coming.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta love Netflix. What a great concept that is. ......

Our latest Netflix arrival was, "The Devil Wears Prada". Good chick flick. Rachael and I gave it a 7/8 out of 10. Guy gave it a 6 out of 10. It is about the fashion/magazine industry, so it really doesn't appeal much to men, but Meryl Streep (as usual) was amazing. It's no wonder she got a Oscar nominaiton.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 8, 2007)

Went to see Babel, yesterday....hmmmm....I don't know what score to give it.It is one of those movies that has so much to say and the cramming and interweaving ends up making you struggle to keep hold of what is good about it.The woman who played the nanny was awesome.

I don't know if I mentioned it, but I recently rented Prada, and I give it 3/10..other than Streep, I was looking at the clock every 2 minutes.And when a movie wastes Stanley Tucci!!!!!


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 11, 2007)

Just watched:

The Illusionist - excellent acting and filming - 9/10

Flyboys - Great scenery and dogfight sequences - 6.5/10


Dave


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 11, 2007)

The Black Dalhia Murder...I thought this movie was pretty bland and didn't have much to do with the real case. I'd give it a 4.5 out of 10.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 13, 2007)

moonvine said:


> Ack, I have been wanting to see this too...



finally showed up on HBO - what a riveting film!

Of late I really enjoyed "shopgirl", written by Steve Martin (who also plays the charactor who the entire world works around - it's almost like he's not there, which is, of course, the point.) I'd give it 8/10


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 13, 2007)

Stormy Weather (Lena Horne is positively radiant in this black and white film) - I give it a 10. Love the old glamour of the 20's and 30's...


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 13, 2007)

I stumbled upon this movie on Turner Classics at 1am: A Passage to India (1984) Synopsis: A false rape charge threatens British-Indian relations. It was surprisingly good! Good enough to keep me up watcing it until 4am


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw Little Miss Sunshine. I LOVED this movie !!! 10/10 for me.


----------



## ripley (Feb 13, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I saw Little Miss Sunshine. I LOVED this movie !!! 10/10 for me.



I LOVE this movie too! 


she's a super freak, super freak


----------



## Mini (Feb 13, 2007)

The Protector: Probably the best action movie I've seen in years. Tony Jaa is the fucking man, no question. 10/10

Crank: WTF? 6.5/10

The Descent: Chicks get lost in a cave and get eaten by Batboy and his brothers. Didn't scare me, but had its suspenseful moments. And one of the girls was pretty evil. 8/10


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2007)

I watch a lot of IFC, and last night I saw an amazing movie:
_Dogfight_
Starring River Phoenix and Lili Taylor..

It gets a 10/10

And i can't wait for the DVD to come in the mail...
Yeah it was *that* good.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 13, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I watch a lot of IFC, and last night I saw an amazing movie:
> _Dogfight_
> Starring River Phoenix and Lili Taylor..
> 
> ...



Dogfight..yeah, I liked that one.I thought the sex scene between the two was something I think many could relate to...fat or thin..and I loved the embrace they shared when River came back from the war...


----------



## pdgujer148 (Feb 14, 2007)

kiss kiss bang bang 8/10

This isn't going to win any awards but the dialogue is tight and Robert Downey Jr. and Val Kilmer actually show a little effort for a change. Cool film.

norbit 0/10
Ok, set aside the vicious fat bashing. Hard to do, but try. 

Shallow Hal got a pass because it was clear that the message of the film was ultimately well intended (if a little weak and self-defeating). You dont sense a greater purpose here. The film is racist, cynical, ugly, bizarrely cruel, and misogynistic. 

Worst of all. This film just isnt funny. When I went, an audience of about 200 people was dead silent for the duration of the movie. The only suggestion of laughter was during the scenes with Eddie Griffin (who should be slapped if he ever plays a fast talking pimp with a heart of gold again).

Whatever respectable cache Eddie Murphy earned for his role in Dreamgirls will be forgotten after this film. It makes The Adventures of Pluto Nash look likes Shakespeare.

Honestly, dont even see this if you are a fan of crappy movies. This isnt fun-bad; this is just bad.


----------



## mejix (Feb 14, 2007)

*the sorrow and the pity *-_instant induction into the eternal celestial hall of fame of foreverness_
woody allen fans may recognize the title of this film. its a running joke on annie hall. this is an amazing 1969 documentary on french collaboration and resistance during world war two. its four hours. epic in the same way as *shoah*. absolutely brilliant. 

*ed wood*- 8.5, maybe 9/10
such a nice surprise. only picked it on a whim. with tim burton you know that even if the movie is not good the visuals will be entertaining. actually its very very good. the life of ed wood, cross dressing director of the worst films of all time and who claims to have gone to battle wearing panties under his uniform. johnny depp is excellent but martin landau is fantastic as morphine addict bela lugosi. i think he won an oscar for this, not sure. bill murray is fantastic. and what is amazing is that this is a true story. excellent. 

*the sting*-im giving this one the finger
also picked on a whim. i couldnt believe this won the oscar for best movie in 1973. its an extended episode of charlies angels. 




*


----------



## mejix (Feb 14, 2007)

and yes you can see the whole *plan 9 from outer space* on google:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7038656109656489183&q=planet+9&hl=en


*


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2007)

We watched _Momento_. It was cleverly done, but it had some (too many really) hard core lacking moments. It starred Guy Pierce and Carrie Ann Moss (_The Matrix_ diva) and Joe Pantoliano. (also co-starred in _The Matrix_ and is a regular with the _Fugitive_ movies) 
The ending kind of sucked too although the message was intriguing, even if on a small level. 
I give it a 6/10; mildly entertaining.


----------



## vaikman (Feb 14, 2007)

saw Dungeons and Dragons on the tv yesterday lol


----------



## Aliena (Feb 14, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> The Black Dalhia Murder...I thought this movie was pretty bland and didn't have much to do with the real case. I'd give it a 4.5 out of 10.



I soooooo agree with you on this review! This movie just sucked royally. What a waste of a good cast that appeared to have good chemistry or potential chemistry anyway. 

I think you're being generous with the 4.5 though; I would have only given it a 2/10.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 14, 2007)

*Hollywoodland* - 8/10

With its memorable performances (by Bob Hoskins, Adrian Brody, Diane Lane, Ben Afleck) and haunted film noir tone, Hollywoodland was a captivating mystery/thriller about the life and death of the original TV Superman, George Reeves. Very authentic period piece, with fabulous sets, music, costumes, cars, and some very credible casting. Break out the popcorn!! The adults in our house loved it! (R rated for sex and violence).


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 15, 2007)

Police Squad! The entire series DVD:
Not really a movie but was made into movies later (Naked Gun). Was meant to be a parody of the 60's Quinn Martin type shows such as Mannix (they even hired the same announcer). I haven't seen these since they came out and I remember being pissed that they canceled it after just 6 episodes. Its even sillier than I remember it but it still got me laughing and I realized why I didn't like the Naked Gun movies so much. The movies were the exact same jokes and gags only drawn out over 2 hours instead of 22 minutes. I also now realized that even during the 6 episodes they recycled a lot of the same stuff so unless they came up with new material it would have gotten old quickly had the show lasted longer. I'll give it a 6/10 and I think its worth a watch if you are into that kind of humor. 

Dave


----------



## Tooz (Feb 15, 2007)

Is this like, NEW movie, or just the last one in your DVD player?
Well, for the latter, I watched Good Will Hunting recently. 9.5/10 for me, really. I love that movie. One of my tops.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 15, 2007)

Mini said:


> Bon Cop Bad Cop: Hilarious if you're Canadian. Americans wouldn't get it. 8.5/10



Delayed reaction: HEY. I GOT IT. >_<


----------



## supersoup (Feb 26, 2007)

the illusionist...10/10. it was excellent, one of the best movies i've seen in ages. it was cast perfect, the acting was excellent, and it was marvelous.

little miss sunshine...10/10. same as above, it was just brilliant. the soundtrack to this movie makes it awesome as well, it was so beautifully done.


----------



## Accept (Feb 26, 2007)

Saw III
6/10

It was decent, and the plot fit in with the other two, but it was still a bit of a stretch for me. It was a fun flick, especially if you've seen the first two, but I think Saw II was better.



Aliena said:


> Joe Pantoliano. (also co-starred in _The Matrix_ and is a regular with the _Fugitive_ movies)



And my all-time favorite role of his...


----------



## kerrypop (Feb 26, 2007)

Accept said:


> Saw III
> 6/10
> 
> It was decent, and the plot fit in with the other two, but it was still a bit of a stretch for me. It was a fun flick, especially if you've seen the first two, but I think Saw II was better.



It's also supergross. I think I watched 40% of the movie from between my fingers, which were covering my eyes.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok. I'm a parent of little ones. So, I don't expect anyone to be overly enthralled with this movie or its review. I've chosen the movie to watch once in the last 6 months. But, it's an honest response to the OP. So, here goes....

Movie: *Ice Age *- 2x _(that day)_. Overall, 8/10. Of course, seen it over and over (lost count after the first 12). Cute movie for a children's flick. Doesn't overplay gender or racial stereotypes too bad like most Disney flicks. Not much violence (except them pesky sabre-toothed tigers). Cute music. Diversity theme. It's winter, so fit the season.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 26, 2007)

a very quirky film from circa 2004 that can only be described as "art". Still, I found it quite interesting on several levels. Check out the credits - the main actress (the quirky artist) is also the writer/director - life immitates art.

I'd give it 8-10


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 27, 2007)

Jane said:


> If you enjoyed it, might I suggest, "A Simple Plan."



*A Simple Plan* - Total score of 8 out of 10.
A very interesting movie to watch from the outside world... and a frighteningly unimaginable sequence of events that I would never want to wind up in. A horrific story, a great cast of acting (however, I have never been a fan of Bill Paxton), and an eerie selection of music and video capture to go along with it. A highly underlooked movie (meaning... I asked around if anyone has heard of it - no one). Highly recommended (especially, like Jane suggests, if you like *Fargo*). 

Thank you, Jane. I trusted your instinct and purchased it before I watched it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2007)

I watched the Departed on Sunday night. No reason other than nothing was on cuz of the Oscars. It was AWESOME! I'd give it at 10. It was a long movie but you dont really notice it. You get sucked into the story and wonder how it's all going to end up. It was a messed up ending but not all movies have to end happily.


----------



## Mini (Feb 28, 2007)

The Replacement Killers: 7.5/10

I like it because it's a simple story told stylishly. Doesn't pretend to be anything more than excuse to show people getting shot in the face.


----------



## maxoutfa (Feb 28, 2007)

A Happy Accident - a wonderful film that, for the most part, keeps you guessing - in the end it's really about creating your own reality and the belief in the power of love (or at least that's my slant on it!)

I'd give it a 9 out of 10 - maybe because I was in the mood for something romantic :smitten: 

It has a bit of K-Pax and Somewhere In Time (a wonderful film with the late Christopher Reeves - circa late 70's).


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 28, 2007)

Clerks 2 - 9/10. i dare not compare it to the first...i think the world might just explode. i do believe, however, that it was handled expertly. fun fun fun!

Love Actually - 7/10 i'm not a fan of these types of films. the only thing that saved it was the one guy and his portuguese maid...that melted even my icy heart.

Madea Goes To Jail -8/10 this movie is sort of an acquired taste. great messages, though...brought to you by a chain-smoking, gun-toting matriarch played by a huge fella by the name of Tyler Perry. the whole series is a lot of fun...give it a try!


----------



## ATrueFA (Feb 28, 2007)

The Prestige: About rivalry between 2 Victorian era magicians who used to be friends. Good period piece and even David Bowie does a great Nikola Tesla except suspension of belief is hard when they have him inventing a working transporter (albeit with a major flaw) in 1899. I liked The Illusionist better but its still a nice movie unless you don't like the squashed birds. 7/10....


Dave


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 28, 2007)

*The Blind Swordsman: Zatoichi *(2003, directed by Takeshi Kitano)

A character who's been in many, many films, Zatoichi is no stranger to Japanese cinema. Kitano's version of the story brings the wandering swordsman into a new incarnation.

The blind masseur, played by Kitano himself, is actually only one of the many very interesting characters in the film, and recieves significantly less attention than others in regards to screentime. Not much of Zatoichi's background is revealed, which does add to the mystery of the character, not unlike other anti-heroes (Sanjuro from Kurosawa's _Yojimbo_, The Man With No Name from Leone's _Dollars _Trilogy, etc.). He's a protagonist, but it's not as necessary for him to be on screen a lot, not as much as other charcters.

Those other characters are developed superbly, though. Time is spent skillfully, showing backstory of several of the main characters- those that warrant time devoted to backstory. The Naruto sisters? Very much deserving of a brief interlude telling what happened to them. The half-naked guy running around with a spear? Not so much. The one or two sentences which one character uses to off-handedly tell about him are sufficient.

But enough about character development- there's far, far more to tell.

Action in this film is superb. The fight scenes are realistic, except for the blood, which was excessive; this was intentional, in fact. The CGI used for the blood and such is skillfully done, and ended up much like Kitano wanted it to be- "like flowers blossoming across the screen." It's grotesque and at the same time there's something beautiful to it.

Kitano's humor is in the film, too, and it left me rolling on the floor a few times. He uses a kind of slapstick mainly, that's occasionally a bit dark (for example, near the beginning of the film, one thug is drawing his sword, and cuts the guy standing next to him by accident). It's excellent slapstick, nonetheless.

The music in the film is downright amazing. Keiichi Suzuki composed- the same composer for the Super Nintendo hit _EarthBound_, actually. There's various points in the film, in fact, where various noises are incorporated into the score- farmers working in a field, raindrops on a roof, that sort of thing- not as background noise, but as a new instrument that sounds above the rest of the noise.


Overall, the film's an excellent action movie with a good plot, well-done characters, and outstandeing execution. *10/10*, and highly recommended to anyone interested in Japanese cinema.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Feb 28, 2007)

I JUST saw "Little Miss Sunshine" (I know a little late, right!) I give it a 10/10!!! It was one of the best movies I have seen a long time!!! And what a cutie that little girl is!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 2, 2007)

_*Day of the Dead*_

Wow.

I never was that freaked out by zombies, really, but this film was different. Chilling.

Gore effects are fucking top-notch.

Not Romero's best, I think, but it's still very good.

*8/10*


----------



## mossystate (Mar 2, 2007)

I wanted light..I saw Music And Lyrics...I am not real fond of Hugh Grant, but this was fluffy and he was pretty funny ..ummmm..a score...for what it was?...7.8/10


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 3, 2007)

Mulholland Falls:
Yep I know its 11 years old but finally watched it. 50s Film noir with Nick Nolte and Melanie Griffith who won the 1997 Worst Supporting actor award for this film. About 1950s LA detectives trying to find the killer of a woman that one of the detectives had an affair with. Nice period stuff but plot kinda week. 6/10


Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Thirteen with Evan Rachal Wood, Nikki Reed (co-authored the story, her own autobiography) and Holly Hunter. I love HH in this. The end scene where she's hugging her daughter, kissing her arm where she's been cutting herself makes me cry like a baby. 

10 out of 10..


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 4, 2007)

Our latest Netflix pic was The Prestige. We watched it tonight, and loved it. It had an ending you didn't see coming. Very interesting. We gave it an 8 out of 10.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 4, 2007)

*The Boondock Saints*

I watched this movie last night after I finally hooked up my receiver and speakers up to my Television correctly. It has instantly found it's way to near the very top of my favorite movies of all time. I found it a brilliant movie. Troy Duffy did an excellent job writing and directing this film. I loved every single actor in the movie and think they did a tremendous job on each of their characters' roles, except for Rocco "Funny Man" (a.k.a. David Della Rocco). I did not like his character in the movie, but he did the character very well. 
The storyline was beautiful, the progression of the movie was capturing, and the events that took place in the movie were just awesome.
Other than the character Rocco "Funny Man", the only other part in the movie that I did not like was the inclusion of the 'real world interviews' at the end of the movie. I felt it took away from the flow of the movie very much, but I do understand the feeling behind putting it in there.
Overall, I rate this movie *9 out of 10*.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> *The Boondock Saints*



Welcome to my St. Patrick's Day tradition.


----------



## Canonista (Mar 4, 2007)

Black Snake Moan

7/10

I've always liked Christina Ricci, and her performance in this was no let down at all. Even without her performance the cast was a very good fit. I especially liked the Reverend. Even Justin Timberlake wasn't half bad.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 4, 2007)

the departed.

fucking 50/10. i think it's as amazing as everyone says it is. my heart is still palpitating. AWESOME.


----------



## herin (Mar 4, 2007)

Lady in the Water. 10 out of 10! I simply love M. Knight Shyamalan.


----------



## mejix (Mar 5, 2007)

*the big lebowski *7.5-8/10
how can you not like "the dude", his nam vet friend or jesus the child molester bowler? best set of characters that i've seen in a long long time. the movie kind of runs out of steam towards the end. im not sure the climax pays off. but this is the kind of movie that i would gladly see over again and again. 

*the african queen *6/10
for some reason this movie ranked number 17 at the american film institute survey of best american films ever. the characters are well developed and the story is well told. but the movie is full of situations that are absurd and simply not believable. it is an entertaining movie at times but you see it once and just move on. number 17? please



*


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2007)

_The Departed_ - 9.5/10

I thought this was an outstanding movie. And I loved how it didn't have the typical "Hollywood" happy ending.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Welcome to my St. Patrick's Day tradition.



Mine, too. _The Boondock Saints_ is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> I don't know if I mentioned it, but I recently rented Prada, and I give it 3/10..other than Streep, I was looking at the clock every 2 minutes.And when a movie wastes Stanley Tucci!!!!!



That was actually the last movie I saw. Rented it last night and I do believe my rating would be 3/10. Stanley Tucci, as usual, was flawless. I'd go so far as to say he was Oscar worthy (WAS he nominated for Prada?). The rest of the film was blah. 

And by the way, how did you like that "fat" lead actress? God, she was just soooo friggin' huge. In all seriousness, that was my #1 gripe. It was surreal looking at a movie where everyone is considering a bony 110 actress "fat". She was literally skinnier than the super models in the flick. it's a crime for two reasons: it makes girls who have a mere ten extra pounds feel unattractive. And two, they could have employed a truly THICK actress to play the part. But then again, putting a fat woman on the screen might have caused the eyes of the audience to combust in hideous toxic green molten puss.


----------



## J_Underscore (Mar 6, 2007)

HOT FUZZ! with Simon Pegg & Nick Frost. 8/10 at least. Great movie, like 'Shawn of the Dead'. You think its going to be all comedy but it is has lots of good action and storyline as well. Brilliant movie.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 6, 2007)

Moonstruck. 10-10 

Cinderella man 10-10


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 6, 2007)

mejix said:


> *the african queen *6/10
> for some reason this movie ranked number 17 at the american film institute survey of best american films ever. the characters are well developed and the story is well told. but the movie is full of situations that are absurd and simply not believable. it is an entertaining movie at times but you see it once and just move on. number 17? please*



I'm a big buff of "The Golden Age" of Hollywood, and that surprises me, too, that Africa Queen ranked so high. I though much of it was proposterous when I was a kid.

I recently saw "A Place in The Sun" and was surpised to hear it's considered one of the greatest movies ever. It's definitely a classic, but sheesh. When I think of flawless filmmaking from the past, I think of "Grapes of Wrath", "East of Eden", "Citizen Kane"....


----------



## Aliena (Mar 6, 2007)

_The Night Listener_. I give it a 6 out of 10. It was a slow movie, but was mildly entertaining. It's plot, (what little one there was) was quite obvious and you found yourself only watching, because who wants to pay to rent a movie and not watch? 
The acting was good, starring Robin Williams and Toni Collette, and that was the main reason I stuck through out the movie. 
OK, make that a 5 out of 10.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2007)

Tenacious D: The Pick of Destiny= 8/10

If you like cheesy funny movies then this is for you. I am a huge jack black fan and this movie was very much a jack black movie. It was cheesy and funny and had a great set of songs that just crack you up. The devil battle at the end was cool and hilarious. I just giggled throughout the flick.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2007)

*i am sam*

Watched this in Psychology today. It was amazing.

Stellar acting, especially from Sean Penn. He's a bit of a loon in real life, but he's one hell of an actor, and it shows. Dakota Fanning is good as well, playing a role that she seems to be in quite a bit- that is, a young girl who's far, far smarter and more cunning than she ought to be at her age.

The story's extremely dramatic, and drew a few tears from me. Character development was excellent, and there's some minute details that lend so much to the film.

The music, made up mostly of covers of Beatles songs, is absolutely outstanding. It added a lot to the feel of each scene.

It's an emotional film, extremely well-done and superbly acted.

*9/10*


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 10, 2007)

The Da Vinci Code:
Not as good as I'd hoped it would be, to many unbelievable things for me to keep suspension of disbelief going. Not one of Tom Hanks best. 5/10


Dave


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 10, 2007)

Saw 300 last night and despite some historical dramatic license (I don't recall ogres, DOOM end bosses or hunchbacks in the story of the Battle of Thermopylae) it was an excellent movie. You get blood, gore, breasts, butts (men and women) plus some really freaky effects. Good soundtrack as well. Probably a 8 on my 1-10 scale.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2007)

I saw Pitch Black the other night. I've seen it before but it was worth watching it again. Vin at his scowling, rumbling voiced best. What can I say...I like buff men with blue alien creature blood on them. 8/10


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Saw 300 last night and despite some historical dramatic license (I don't recall ogres, DOOM end bosses or hunchbacks in the story of the Battle of Thermopylae) it was an excellent movie. You get blood, gore, breasts, butts (men and women) plus some really freaky effects. Good soundtrack as well. Probably a 8 on my 1-10 scale.



I wanna see it but how bad is the gore? Silence of the Lambs bad (I can handle) or Saw bad (watch me barf)??


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 10, 2007)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I wanna see it but how bad is the gore? Silence of the Lambs bad (I can handle) or Saw bad (watch me barf)??



There's some very graphic decapitations, along with a few other really gross parts. So probably around the same level as _Saw_.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 10, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> There's some very graphic decapitations, along with a few other really gross parts. So probably around the same level as _Saw_.




Decapitations? *turns green* I might wait for it to come out on DVD so I can fast forward....and keep a bucket handy. :blink:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 11, 2007)

Zodiac

Very good, ending was a bit lacking (POSSIBLE SPOILER: although that's to be expected, considering the real Zodiac case). Keeps you guessing if you don't know the details of the real deal.

8.5/10


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 11, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the departed.
> 
> fucking 50/10. i think it's as amazing as everyone says it is. my heart is still palpitating. AWESOME.



DITTO!!!! We watched The Departed as well last night. It was our weekly Netflix installment. Violent, but WOW. Scorsese is a genius! And Wahlberg, Leo & Jack should have all won freaking Oscars. What a movie. 10/10


----------



## Mini (Mar 11, 2007)

Mission: Impossible III 10/10

How can you *not* love seeing Tom Cruise get bitch-slapped for two hours? And P.S.H. is always watchable. Easily the best of the series, and one of the more pleasant surprises of the past few years.


----------



## Tooz (Mar 11, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *i am sam*
> 
> Watched this in Psychology today. It was amazing.
> 
> ...



I really love that movie.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 11, 2007)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang 8/10


----------



## sean7 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy* - 8/10

I really liked this movie. It had everything I liked: handlebar moustaches, sideburns, retro suits, and network gang fights. Will Ferrell excelled in this movie, he really gave me a sense of 70s 'Anchorman culture'. I felt Steve Carell was massively under-used, and should've been given more character development. Afternoon Delight a capella was awesome...and Christina Applegate is pretty cute.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 12, 2007)

American Psycho - 8.5ish/10.
Sometimes a girl needs a half.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 12, 2007)

Zodiac

Had a sinus headache, so I actually closed my eyes every now and then...may have missed a few things..heh

hmmmm...8.3/10


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 12, 2007)

300. 9/10. I loved it. I mean there are parts I can laugh at. But I think that movie is as good for men as it is for woman. Unless you can't stand seeing a man get his leg hacked in half or a guy get his head taken off. But I am a fan of such movies. So I loved it.


----------



## mejix (Mar 13, 2007)

*my architect* 9/10
the illegitimate son of famous architect louis kahn tries to understand the father that he barely knew. the documentary follows him as he interviews family and business associates and visits the amazing buildings that his father designed. in a sense he comes out empty because his father was so enigmatic. still he manages some understanding. highly recommended for sons who have barely known their fathers. 

*a touch of evil * 9/10
another reason why it is worth spending time with the classics. i wasn't too sure about this one but the opening sequence just made my jaw drop. its the old corrupt cop thing -this time on u.s. mexico border- but done with mastery. the resolution wasnt up to the level of the rest of the movie. still a great flick for film buffs. 

*l'atalante* 5 or 6/10
so they asked helen mirren what her all time favorite movie is and she says l'atalante, a french film from 1934. couple of days later i happen to come across it at the library. good omen, no? nah, not really. this recently married provincial couple that live on some sort of tug boat discover that marriage is not a happily ever after. artistic value is high, i suppose, its easy to understand why this would be a classic. entertaintment value? kaput. 


*


----------



## BigManJeff (Mar 13, 2007)

*Clerks 2*
Being a Kevin Smith fan, I may be easily pleased but I thought this movie was hilarious. It was obscene but didn't lack heart. Bonus points for having Rosario Dawson  *9/10*

*A Nightmare on Elm Street 3: Dream Warriors*
I am a horror movie fanatic, yes even the cheesy one I like a lot of times (sans the Jason films). This may be the best sequel from the series, if not Wes Craven's New Nightmare is. This one gets *7.5/10*


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2007)

*Das Boot*

So I looked at the DVD, noticed that it did not have a label/graphic/cover on the CD itself, and saw "Widescreen", so I instantly put it into the DVD player with that side up and pushed the play button. Imagine my astonishment when I walk to my refridgerator to get a drink, and come back and the movie has already begun. Okay, so I'm watching the movie and it is odd, but still very gripping and makes you feel as if you're there experiencing the movie. I notice that the movie did not display the title of the movie, nor the actors/actresses names in the beginning, which was a pleasant surprise. I watch it to the end, approximately 1.5 hours. It was intense, boring, and very confusing all at once. Imagine my astonishment after pulling the DVD out that in fact both sides of the DVD are "Widescreen", however one side is "Side A" and the other is "Side B". I watched "Side B" from start to finish.

The second half of *Das Boot* scored a *6 out of 10*.
Maybe when I watch it all the way through it'll score more points...


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 15, 2007)

The Sentinel:
Was hard to believe David Rasche as the President after remembering him as the bumbling detective in "Sledge Hammer", "Trust me, I know what I'm doing" and plot was to unbelievable. 5/10

Dave


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 15, 2007)

_The Prestige_

Honestly, although the stories are different, almost everything said about _The Illusionist _also applies here.

Christian Bale, Hugh Jackman, Michael Caine- superb actors giving outstanding performances. David Bowie even appears in the film, and he really surprised me with how good he was.

The one biggest question at the end...

*How did he bloody do it?*

I'm left wondering about a couple things, and I have a couple theories... But _fuck_! I can't figure out what's the truth.

To try and choose between this and _The Illusionist _is, for me, very, very difficult. Nigh impossible. Highly recommended... *9/10*, I believe, is what I gave the other film, and this film recieves exactly the same score.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 16, 2007)

*Suicide Kings*

Eh, it was not that great of a movie, but it still had a very intriguing storyline. As much as I love most of the actors individually, I do not think Denis Leary should have been the character he played, I do not think Johnny Galecki had a very good character _at all_, nor did Brad Garrett have a good character....
However, Sean Patrick Flanery and Walken handled their parts fantastically. With all that said, it's still an interesting movie and I enjoyed watching it. Scored *7 out of 10*


----------



## supersoup (Mar 16, 2007)

man of the year 5/10


it was stupid. that's really all i have to say. when robin williams goes into his stand up style it's hilarious, but other than that it was just stupid and had a weird jumpy story line.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 21, 2007)

Inside Man:
With Denzel Washington and Christopher Plummer. A bank robbery with a twist. Not as bad as I thought it would be but not great either... 6/10

Dave


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 21, 2007)

*The Rock*

I'd only seen bits and pieces of it before, long time ago, so I remembered very little. The only two things I could recall beforehand were Alcatraz and that Sean Connery sounds funny saying the F-bomb. I watched it with my brother the other night, just about all the way through, and though I still can't see Nicholas Cage in that role, it wasn't unbearable. Wasn't impressed with the acting, but I'm not a good judge of that. The Action was fun. Sean Connery is ALWAYS fun. And I liked Ed Harris in it, though that's the sort of role I most see him in.

Bottom line: 7/10


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 31, 2007)

*Scanners *(1981)

An _amazing _concept and a very good film. I absolutely loved the plot and the execution.

However, the movie was brought down by the acting. Stephen Lack's line delivery lives up to his name- it's lacking. His expressions are good, but when he speaks, it's flat, like in a high school play. Even Michael Ironside, who I've found ot be good in other roles, was a bit flat.

Music was extremely 80's, heavily synthesized, and yet very fitting, and often complemented the scenes.

Cronenberg shows in this film that he's got one hell of a good grasp of what makes for a suspenseful moment, since there's several in the film that would've had me on the edge of my seat with tension had I been in a seat to begin with. His style's also very bloody and rather grisly, but in a way as to almost be artistic at the same time as being disturbing.

Another area where the film really shines is in its special effects. The famous scene with the guy's head gruesomely exploding, while certainly the most memorable scene in the film- mainly because you're just like "HOLY SHIT DID THAT JUST HAPPEN"- is actually outdone, I think, by the final psychic battle between Darryl Revok and Cameron Vale.


The film gets *a solid 8/10*. An excellent concept with good (albiet low-budget) execution, dragged down by mediocre acting.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 31, 2007)

Firewall
With Harrison Ford. Ok action film though the main bad guy was a little unbelievable but otherwise pretty watchable.
7/10

Dave


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2007)

*Poltergeist *(1983)

Bricks were shat.

*8.5/10*


To expand on this, the film is brilliant. Spielberg wrote and produced, but he definitely did more than just that, based on the feel of a lot of the scenes. However, the suspense and the scares are well above and beyond anything that I've ever seen Spielberg touch.

I wasn't impressed with the acting; that said, I wasn't disappointed, either. It did the job.

Musical score, though? Amazing. Jerry Goldsmith was an outstanding composer; he also did excellent work on the scores for such horror movies as _The _Omen, _Alien_, _Gremlins_, along with other films such as _Outland_, _Chinatown_, and a handful of movies in the _Star Trek _series.

I do have to say, though, that the FX-fest at the end was dated enough that it lost most of its effect... most of the special effects throughout the rest of the movie were minor enough that they still work; but when it's a full-blown claymation image, then- in the face of today's CGI and such- it doesn't work as well.

And yes, I was pretty damn spooked by quite a bit of it.


----------



## Mini (Apr 2, 2007)

Blood Diamond: 8/10

I can see why critics were split with this one. I felt it was tastefully done and gritty enough to pass muster, but hey, the fuck do I know about diamond smuggling. Leonardo DiCaprio once again proves that he's a real actor, with some real skills, not just a pretty-boy.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 2, 2007)

Blades of Glory (2007): 9/10. Will Ferrell is classic always. Go see TMNT too, it's ninja-tastic!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2007)

Casino Royale (the new one)

9/10 

Finally a.. Bond I actually believe CAN beat some one up.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

*Porky's.....*

I watched it this weekend, and I really don't know what to say about it. It's an old movie, and the humor is lude and crude. Following all the characters can be a pain, but at least by the end they all end up connected. It's not for me though. I know it's considered a good movie, but I just felt very disinterested in it.

Overall: 5/10


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 3, 2007)

Tristen and Isolde 5/10- Lakehouse 6/10


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Casino Royale (the new one)
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Finally a.. Bond I actually believe CAN beat some one up.



Daniel Craig is probably the best actor to play Bond.

However, Sean Connery _is _Bond. And if you don't believe that Connery can beat someone up... well, maybe not so much now, but he certainly could in his younger days.

Craig does have it down pretty damned good, though. I look forward to seeing him in more movies. But more than that, I hope that any upcoming Bond movies have better storylines than the recent ones. The three movies following _Goldeneye_ were pretty lousy with plot, which is a damned shame because Brosnan is a good actor and another good Bond, just behind Craig.


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 3, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire - 9/10 because I love HP.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Daniel Craig is probably the best actor to play Bond.
> 
> However, Sean Connery _is _Bond. And if you don't believe that Connery can beat someone up... well, maybe not so much now, but he certainly could in his younger days.
> 
> Craig does have it down pretty damned good, though. I look forward to seeing him in more movies. But more than that, I hope that any upcoming Bond movies have better storylines than the recent ones. The three movies following _Goldeneye_ were pretty lousy with plot, which is a damned shame because Brosnan is a good actor and another good Bond, just behind Craig.


 
I dunno, I guess I'm just not a huge fan of any of the older Bond movies. I don't know, I guess I never really cared for many of the plots since they were so gimmicky .. (part of the charm, I suppose) but they don't have much replay value for me.

Loved this one though.

Goldeneye was pretty sweet though.. and damn, the time I wasted on that video game. Best multiplayer ever? I think so.


----------



## Mini (Apr 3, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Goldeneye was pretty sweet though.. and damn, the time I wasted on that video game. Best multiplayer ever? I think so.



Oh, Christ. 100s upon 100s of hours spent playing in Facility; License to Kill with Pistols. Good times.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 3, 2007)

I OWNED Bag Tag, especially on Archives... I could dodge a rocket at point blank! I just couldn't kill anyone... :doh: 

And so as not to hijack the thread, another movie I watched this weekend...

*Must Love Dogs*

I don't know what it is, but Diane Lane is perhaps my favorite actress, at least in more recent movies. She also was in Under the Tuscan Sun, did a phenominal job on that too. I'm a John Cusack fan and a Joan Cusack up-chucker, so though his role reminded me a lot of Serendipity, it was still a pretty good job. Some fairly original and fairly predictable events (a blind date with someone from her own family?!?) for a romantic-comedy, including a late-night "plastic" run. I laughed quite a bit.

"Golly, it's a gusher!"

Overall - 9/10


----------



## moore2me (Apr 3, 2007)

"*The Wind That Shakes the Barley* by director Ken Leach - 10/10

This film is currently being shown at Sundance & is available on Direct TV. It is set in Ireland during the early part of the 20th century during their struggle to claim free nation status from England. 

The film shows the violence and inhumanity that both sides carried on during the "war". Even families were split apart and brother was forced to fight against brother. A mother is forced to live in a chicken coop where her son was beaten to death by soliders. A mother drags a doctor to her home to see why her child is so sick. The doctor realizes the boy is starving to death. When no one has the stomach for killing, the rebels argue over who has to execute a spy.

It did not even occur to me until the film was over that this is exactly what is going on now in the middle east. This is why there is so much violence & ill will. I consider myself a patriot of the United States, but this film helps to see what happens to people just like myself on the "wrong" side during a war.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 3, 2007)

_Goodnight and Goodluck_ 7/10. It was an excellent movie, but it was somewhat slow. Good movie for history buffs though. 

_Marie Antoinette_. 5/10. I did like the costuming and I understand this movie to be somewhat historically accurate of the Queens life, but it lacked big time! Kirsten Dunst's performance did not have the caliber of excellence I was expecting. Yes, it was a let down.


----------



## fatdude7023 (Apr 3, 2007)

The Boondock Saints 10/10 
This movie has become one of my favorite movies.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 3, 2007)

Kinsey, 8/10. Interesting. Veddy, veddy interesting.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

_*The Texas Chain Saw Massacre*_ (1974)







The green X is the first half hour.

The red X is the rest of the film.

Sensory overload? Just about. Pretty damned disturbing.

It's nonetheless one of the best examples of low-budget horror being a huge success.

*8/10*. As a film alone it's probably about a 5; it's the effects of it that boost the rating. It takes the viewer and drags them way out of their comfort zone.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 4, 2007)

That movie freaked the shit out of me. In broad daylight no less.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> That movie freaked the shit out of me. In broad daylight no less.



Yeah. It's pretty damned disturbing, like I said.

...I also finished it at about 8:45. So tonight should be interesting.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _*The Texas Chain Saw Massacre*_ (1974)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BothGunsBlazing said:


> That movie freaked the shit out of me. In broad daylight no less.



Thanks for the warnings! Now I know not to watch that in my creepy house in the middle of nowhere. What would I ever do without you fellas?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 5, 2007)

300.

40/10 (it was that good imo)


----------



## Aliena (Apr 5, 2007)

UberAris said:


> 300.
> 
> 40/10 (it was that good imo)



Is this movie a bloody mess? (the war scenes and all) I would love to watch it, but if I have to watch countless beheadings, dismembering arms, legs, feet, hands, tongues; ect, I'm gonna puke!

I watched _Click_ with Adam Sandler and Christopher Walken. (a freak in his own right)
It was actually pretty good. I give it a 7 out of 10. It was sort of mellow dramatic, but nicely (and surprisingly) entertaining.


----------



## Takera (Apr 5, 2007)

The last Movie I saw was "Mrs. Henderson Presents"
Starring Judy Dench... the main character buys a theater and turns it into a burlesque during WWII and the bombing of London. Infact it based an a true story.

It was fabulous I have to give it a 9/10. It was a little slow at first but it was throughly a delightful movie. And it has Equal Oppurtunity nudity... there is boobs shown, but the guys get their chance too  It's all perfectly innocent and artful though, no torrid sex scenes.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 5, 2007)

*The Hills Have Eyes *(1977)

Another low-budget film, this one about a family that gets stranded out in the desert in the middle of _no_where. This is apparently Jupiter's territory, and they're trespassing. Jupiter and his inbred family don't like trespassers.

This film is probably one of the more believable I've seen in regard to motives and how the characters act and such. I mean, there's no bold hero; just people acting desperately to survive. Panic and paranoia are oozing out of a good amount of the film, and with Wes Craven's directing and editing, the viewer succombs as well.

*7.5/10*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 5, 2007)

300, saw it on Saturday. I would give it 4/10. It was all over developed Abs, battles, and erect nipples. I give it the four because the Spartans appeared to be Scottish, yay!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 5, 2007)

Takera said:


> The last Movie I saw was "Mrs. Henderson Presents"
> Starring Judy Dench... the main character buys a theater and turns it into a burlesque during WWII and the bombing of London. Infact it based an a true story.
> 
> It was fabulous I have to give it a 9/10. It was a little slow at first but it was throughly a delightful movie. And it has Equal Oppurtunity nudity... there is boobs shown, but the guys get their chance too  It's all perfectly innocent and artful though, no torrid sex scenes.



Aw that was a good movie! It was on TV here a few months back


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 5, 2007)

Flags of our Fathers:
9/10
Excellent movie showing the controversy around the Iwo Jima flag raising and the effect it had on the Marines involved. My Dad wasn't at Iwo Jima but was on a escort carrier in that area so I guess this movie interested me more than usual.

Dave


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 6, 2007)

*Suspira*

Dario Argento directs. 'nuff said.

*10/10*. Dated, but still scary as hell after all this time. Chilling horror cinema at its best. Absolutely spine-tingling. The score helps immensely.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 7, 2007)

*Suspiria *
is also one of my faves. Plus, it has a rockin' horror soundtrack that almost makes your brain hurt!!!!! The music is performed by Goblin.

If you like Suspiria, the director, Dario Argento, has two excellent short films in the Masters of Horror collection (out on DVD). *Pelts* starring Meat Loaf, and *Jenifer* starring Steven Webber.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 7, 2007)

_*The Haunting *_(1963)

Unfortunately, knowing the ending spoiled it a bit for me... but it was nonetheless quite an experience. This film has incredible atmosphere, starting right at the beginning with the dark, scandalous history of Hill House; and it builds with each chilling paranormal incident, right up to the unsettling climax of the film.

Unlike the remake, which relied more on jump scenes and severely altered the story, this film doesn't go into a half-baked tale about how the old owner of the house is back. It doesn't have the special effects overdose. It's more pure, far more simple, far more effective.

Unlike the remake, this film is actually _good_. And more than that, it's downright _great_.

*9.5/10*.

PS: Thanks, Moore! I've added those to my Netflix list.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2007)

*Land of the Dead*

I have to admit, I was pleasantly surprised. I hadn't heard too much good about this, but after watching it for myself I can say that I love this film. It's not perfect- perhaps the least of Romero's _Living Dead_ series- but it's nonetheless a very good zombie movie with social commentary, just like Romero's other films.

_Night of the Living Dead_ was a zombie movie with commentary on racism. _Dawn of the Dead_, commentary on consumerism. _Day of the Dead_, commentary on... I think just how evil people are. (I didn't quite grasp if commentary was present- if so, it was more subtle than in the other films.) On a related note, _Shaun of the Dead _is a romantic comedy with zombies... but that's a whole different review.

_Land of the Dead_ is a movie with commentary on class conflict- blue-collar vs. white-collar, slums vs. apartments. This is actually a bit deeper than I had expected, and it's made blatantly obvious how bad both sides can be. 

It's also a zombie movie, though. And it continues the zombie evolution first seen in _Dawn of the Dead_, where they're growing progressively smarter and smarter. It becomes a bit disturbing here, although not nearly so much as the "Hello, Aunt Alicia" scene in _Day of the Dead_.

Honestly, this film is an awesome depiction of a post-zombie-apocalyptic world. The scavenging parties sent out from the cities, the fortress-like city, it's a grim yet superb vision of a the barren reality.

The actors are put into roles that they seem almost at home in- and it's not too hard to be at home in them, because the characters are very basic and rather unoriginal. Dennis Hopper's an asshole antagonist; Simon Baker's a Boy Scout-like hero; John Leguizamo is the sleazy anti-hero who's just looking out for himself. This is where the movie's lacking. While the characters work, they're nothing special; they're simple, rather cliched. Nonetheless, the basic old characters are acted very well.

Overall, *7/10*.

I do have to admit that I'm looking forward to the remake of _Day of the Dead_, as well as Romero's next film, _Diary of the Dead_.


----------



## ActionPif (Apr 10, 2007)

Chancellor Timothy Hutton's *Turk 182*

This is like slicing the finest, fluffiest, most icing-laden slice off of the magnamonious cake that is American cinema. Indeed, no film has compared or will yet compare to this cinematic masterwork. 

The film details a young man's quest to avenge injustice done to a sibling. Without spoiling too much of the film's inner workings, a crisis occurs, a man acts on impulse and with a deep passion, and he is swiftly punished by and grinded through the complex and wicked machinery of indifference and dissolutide, represented by the government of New York City. 

A young and brash Timothy Hutton whole-heartedly embraces his "Jimmy Lynch" role as defender, as domestic cultural refugee, and as the unmoved mover of a over-compulsive generation of fiery, eloquent whippersnappers. The performance sent shockwaves to the foundation of American Values, causing the multitudse to look at the foundation, become disenchanted with what they had constructed, grab their pick axes, and begin to reinforce the core of Americana, one swipe at a time.

Robert Urich, "Terry Lynch", turns in a performance both anti-septic and gritty. Anti-septic in that his emotive and soul-churning offering as re-fused with a good-humored and existentialist re-configuring of his human core cleanses the viewer of all past self-transgression, like a good bit of Purell on your hands after cleaning the cat box. Gritty, in that before Terry can embrace the Purell, he must overcome a woeful struggle with an injury, with as great physicality as mental uneasiness. There are times when the viewer may wish to turn away from their viewing screen, because Urich fills the screen with blinding, abrasive agony. 

Kim Cattrall plays a female, a role she has grown accustomed to over the last few years. 

Overall, worth a watch. *4 trillion/10*


----------



## moore2me (Apr 10, 2007)

I just finished watching *Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer*. This is an old cult film and if you horror fans have not watched it yet - add it to your list of movies to see. It is out on DVD now and VHS. I give it a 8/10 on the creepy list. 

Its horror fame comes from the pschycology of the serial killer Henry Wayne Lucas and his sicko sick-kick. No fancy green screen stuff, no space monsters, just real ones - that chop up girls and leave them in suitcases on the sides of the highway. But, Henry would also off men & children if he felt the urge. This stuff really happened.

Obviously, not for the squeamish. Not for children.

:shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2007)

*The Hills Have Eyes* (2006)

Only watched it 'cause Billy Drago was in it... but his part was way too small.

The movie's pretty shit, really. Everything good about the original- the paranoia, the tension, everything- was utterly lost in an attempt to shock audiences with blood and jump scenes. 

The savage family- which was essential to the significance of the main characters' development in the original- was replaced with a whole bunch of deformed mutant people who have no clear family connection. The civilized folks are act more out of rage than desperation, and the religious symbolism seen in the father's death is trashed.

One thing that's good about the movie is the feeling of isolation. It's done pretty well, although most of the time it's just a reminder every once in a while, a long shot of the desert and the tiny speck that is their camper.

The other good thing? The visuals. Almost every shot was nice to look at, and well-planned.

*3/10*. Do yourself a favor and skip it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 11, 2007)

*Premonition *

I really dig kind of weird stories where you have to actually think to follow the plot. An example: _Memento_ made perfect sense to me. But I also study memory so perhaps I'm biased. In any case, I was looking forward to _Premonition_, as it promised something similar. 

I wanted it to be good. I really did. But the gaping plot holes and lame-ass ending spoiled it for me.

*4/10*


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 11, 2007)

I just watched The Departed last night. I really loved this movie for so many reasons. The only thing I didnt love was the violence but In a way it was needed. So I give this movie a 9/10.


----------



## runningman (Apr 11, 2007)

About 6 I'd say. I think I'm being generous. But I had a hot SSBBW squeezed into the seat next to me so that's worth a couple of extra points!  Even if she was on the phone every 5 minutes through the film! :doh:


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 11, 2007)

Robin Hood: Men In Tights

It was on tv, so half of it was bleeped, censored or deleted completely. But since I know the whole damn thing by heart, I filled in the parts that were missing  

Mel Brooks is so hilarious and Cary Elwes is just damn sexy in tights.

10/10!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2007)

The Holiday 

7/10 just for the sheer cuteness of Kate Winslet 

It had me all ..   :wubu: :wubu:   :wubu: :wubu: all twisted into some kinda love hate pile.


----------



## Takera (Apr 11, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Robin Hood: Men In Tights
> 
> It was on tv, so half of it was bleeped, censored or deleted completely. But since I know the whole damn thing by heart, I filled in the parts that were missing
> 
> ...



I watched that!!! 

I :wubu: Mel Brooks... he is a parody god.

Highly agree 10/10


----------



## Havarti (Apr 11, 2007)

Grindhouse 10/10


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 11, 2007)

The End of Suburbia (2004?)

8/10

Really solid documentary about peak oil and how screwed the suburbs are. As an added bonus, the DVD came with these two hilarious vintage shorts the oil industry put out in the 50's.

Grindhouse (2007) 

Planet Terror: 10/10. BBW with machine gun leg would be the hottest thing ever. Are you listening paysite girls?!

Death Proof: 7/10. When Ol' Diarrhea Of the Mouth (AKA Quentin Tarantino) got done sounding off, the car chase was awesome. Finally, someone acknowledges what a kick-ass movie Vanishing Point was.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 11, 2007)

_The Nativity_. I give it a 9/10. I really enjoyed the humor they gave to the Wise men. It was a nice movie to watch.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 12, 2007)

runningman said:


> About 6 I'd say. I think I'm being generous. But I had a hot SSBBW squeezed into the seat next to me so that's worth a couple of extra points!  Even if she was on the phone every 5 minutes through the film! :doh:



TWICE!! Once to talk to another SSBBW and the other time to text


----------



## Mishty (Apr 12, 2007)

*Blades of Glory*

8/10

I really enjoyed the whole stupid Ferrell mess...plus John Heder trying to be "pretty" was just effin great!

*Grinhouse*

9/10

Both movies kicked major ass! I have no complaints!

*3OO*

10/10

Best movie I've seen in years, loved it so much, saw it again last weekend! All those hard, manly, sweaty men... :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2007)

*Imprint *(from the Masters of Horror series)

Fascinating story, well-acted by the cast and grotesquely presented by acclaimed Asian director Takashi Miike. 

Billy Drago (I love this guy, if you couldn't tell) is a journalist who comes to Japan to find a prostitute named Komomo that he had fallen in love with... but instead he finds a malformed woman (Youki Kudoh) who notifies him that Komomo had died, and tells Komomo's story, as well as her own. 

The film is extremely disturbing beyond almost anything else I'd seen before. The torture scene particularly so, in the sort of way of "Oh no. They're not gonna do... oh god... they're not gonna show that. OH SHIT THEY SHOWED IT." And yet as hard as those scenes are to watch, worse was the scene that showed nothing- but the sounds were so very well-done, and so very nauseating, much like Fruit-Chan's film, "Dumplings", made for _Three... Extremes_. It was most likely for this latter scene (which, like "Dumplings", showed a brutal form of abortion) that the film was actually banned from cable broadcast on Showtime.

The revelation at the end could have been done a bit better, though. The visual effects on the woman's "sister" were laughably poor- and I probably would have laughed had I not been chilled by what this "sister" was. And an explanation of just what was going on right at the end escapes me; I feel that I'd have a better appreciation if I knew just what is was that happened.

An interesting production in that it was made up of all Japanese actors and actresses- save for Billy Drago- and yet it's entirely in English. The cast learned English just for the roles... which, as they note in the making-of featurette, was far more difficult than any of them expected.

*7/10*. A horrifying film more for its stomach-churning visuals and audio rather than the eerie story.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 14, 2007)

*The Shootist*

This was the last film that John Wayne ever made before he died of cancer. It's got an all-star cast and spectacular crew, and it's one hell of a damned good sendoff for the Duke.

J.B. Books is diagnosed with an advanced form of cancer by his doctor (Jimmy Stewart). So at first he decides he'll take a room at a local inn and just die there. The innkeeper (Lauren Baccall) isn't terribly thrilled about a man with his reputation being in her house, but her son (Ron Howard) is utterly enthused. Books eventually decides to go out with a bang instead of a whimper, and I'm sure you can guess the rest.

Also in this film are Scatman Crothers, Richard Boone, John Carradine, Harry Morgan, and a bunch of others who're a bit well-known. Elmer Bernstein does the music, and he's probably one of the best composers for the American westerns. Don Siegel, also prominent in the genre, was director for the film.

Bottom line, this film is probably one of the most emotional westerns I've ever seen. It's the story of a dying man played by a dying man, a reflection on his life, and I'll be damned if it isn't a magnificent way to go.

*9/10*.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *Imprint *(from the Masters of Horror series)
> 
> Fascinating story, well-acted by the cast and grotesquely presented by acclaimed Asian director Takashi Miike.
> 
> ...



Great description! I have not seen this one yet, some how missed it. I have added it on my list to see. Thanks.

Another of Miike's movies that is a horror great is *Audition*. However, women seem to like it more than men (I wonder why?). It shows what men can do to a woman who is not to tightly wrapped to begin with. She makes Glenn Close in Fatal Instinct look like a girl scout.

The second half of the movie moves a lot faster (sort of like a snake) than the first half. Some have ranked *Audition* as one of the top 10 horror films ever made. Miike is an genius. Sort of like Edgar Allan Poe. I would give it a 8/10 only because it is a slow starter & may be subtitled.

:bow:


----------



## Mystic Rain (Apr 15, 2007)

*TMNT*

I've seen this movie twice already on opening weekend. I have plans to see it more times when I can.

How can I rate it? Ah, 10/10  OMG. It is freakin' awesome. If you are a fan of Ninja Turtles, you'll love this movie. It made by fans for the fans.

It's a loose sequel to the the first and second movies, but it's got more elements of the comic book ingrained in it. Some critics don't like it because it's not goofy or light-hearted like the old cartoon, but it's not supposed to be if it's set in the comic atmosphere. I think they forget where TMNT originated from.

It does have some humor and wit, and a little bit of pizza, of course. It's a little sci-fi ish, with something to do of a 3,000 year old curse and stars aligning to open a dimensional portal, but if you're familiar with the comics, you'll find that sort of element peppered throughout it. 

Mainly the movie is about how the Turtles have broken apart as a family, and their struggles to come together again. If you haven't seen it yet, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm a HUGE foreign films fan, so most of the films I'll post about aren't American made. 

*La Moustache* (France;2005) 8/10

To put it simply without being a spoiler, the movie is about a man with a moustache. After wearing it for years, he decides he wants a change and shaves it off. The odd thing is -- no one and I mean not his wife, his friends nor his co-workers notice that it's gone. After working through his internal anger as to why no one makes a comment on his bare face, he confronts his wife about it. Guess what her reply is? "Marc, what are you talking about? You never had a moustache." And so it goes -- his wife, friends and co-workers all claim the same thing -- he'd never had a moustache. And that is only the beginning! His life is turned completely upside down all due to the shaving of his little hairs.

A very dramatic movie that keeps you thinking -- is this man completely insane or is everyone playing tricks on him?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 15, 2007)

*Aqua Teen Hunger Force: Movie Film for Theaters *(9/10)

If you've never watched ATHF and other Adult Swim shows, this will make absolutely no sense. If you've watched ATHF and other Adult Swim shows, it still won't make a lot of sense, but it's funny as hell. 

We find out (kind of) where Meatwad, Frylock, and Master Shake came from, and it is about as logical as everything else on the show, meaning that it's out of left field and weird. And I mean that in the best possible sense.

I feel like I should put in some great insightful comments here, but it's ATHF. Either you get it or you don't. 

Oh, and stay through the end of the credits. There's a bonus scene at the end.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 15, 2007)

I just finished watching Stranger than Fiction for the umpteenth time. I HAVE to get it back to Netflix but for some reason the movie compels me and I keep watching it. I loved it -- 10/10. Excellent acting, great story, good editing, and the GUI for Harold is very cool. 

The movie had Emma Thompson, Will Farrell (who I didn't like until I saw this movie), Queen Latifa, Dustin Hoffman, and even Tom Hulce. What a sweet, funny, sad story.


We were thinking about going to see Pathfinder today since we're interested in Viking history. But having read the reviews, I think not. We're interested in ACTUAL Viking history, not the drek that this movie seems to be.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Great description! I have not seen this one yet, some how missed it. I have added it on my list to see. Thanks.
> 
> Another of Miike's movies that is a horror great is *Audition*. However, women seem to like it more than men (I wonder why?). It shows what men can do to a woman who is not to tightly wrapped to begin with. She makes Glenn Close in Fatal Instinct look like a girl scout.
> 
> ...



I've got _Audition _and _Ichi the Killer _on my Netflix- that's also how I got _Imprint_. I've heard a lot of things about both, and I look forward to them.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 15, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *The Shootist*
> 
> Also in this film are Scatman Crothers, Richard Boone, John Carradine, Harry Morgan, and a bunch of others who're a bit well-known. Elmer Bernstein does the music, and he's probably one of the best composers for the American westerns. Don Siegel, also prominent in the genre, was director for the film.
> 
> ...



Hell, yeah. I thought it was especially cool seeing John Carradine. The man played Tom Joad, for Chrissakes, but through the 60's he got shafted and had to be in garbage like Billy the Kid Vs. Dracula. Guess which one he played.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Hell, yeah. I thought it was especially cool seeing John Carradine. The man played Tom Joad, for Chrissakes, but through the 60's he got shafted and had to be in garbage like Billy the Kid Vs. Dracula. Guess which one he played.



Kansas Wylie Stafford?


----------



## Mini (Apr 15, 2007)

Heh, I've had Audition for more than a year now. Haven't watched it yet; I know what I'm getting into, and I've yet to be right mood for it.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 15, 2007)

saw Children of Men the other night and absolutely loved it. Oh, out of ten? 8.746


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 15, 2007)

Mini said:


> Heh, I've had Audition for more than a year now. Haven't watched it yet; I know what I'm getting into, and I've yet to be right mood for it.



Mini, 

do you mean the Asian flix "Audition?" If so, watch it! I guess I say that because I'm *always* in the mood for such a flick. When you do watch it, there will be one word/phrase she says more than once that will stick in your mind. It stuck in mine and every so often, when the occassion arises, I say it out loud. Look me up and tell me what you think it is. I bet you'll be correct.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 15, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Hell, yeah. I thought it was especially cool seeing John Carradine. The man played Tom Joad, for Chrissakes, but through the 60's he got shafted and had to be in garbage like Billy the Kid Vs. Dracula. Guess which one he played.



Actually, Henry Fonda played Tom Joad. John Carradine played a union organizer/rebel named Casy in the *Grapes of Wrath*. 

Probably, John Carradine didn't turn down many parts. He was in over 300 movies and television episodes for over 40 years. I am always seeing him in on the silver screen. What I find remarkable is that towards the end of his life, he was able to work with such horrible arthritis. If you look at his hands, they are drawn up to the extent that they were probably useless. A lesser man would have given up and quit work.

You have to admire a guy so dedicated to his craft.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 16, 2007)

Ahh! You're right. He was Preacher Casey. Oh, my inner geek is going to be flipping out over that.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 20, 2007)

We finally broke down and watched 'Blood Diamond'. It was an excellent movie, albeit very hard for me to watch. I have trouble watching films that pertain to crimes-against-humanity. This movie really makes you think about what's wrong with the world. I give it a 10/10.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 20, 2007)

Aliena said:


> We finally broke down and watched 'Blood Diamond'. It was an excellent movie, albeit very hard for me to watch. I have trouble watching films that pertain to crimes-against-humanity. This movie really makes you think about what's wrong with the world. I give it a 10/10.



Aliena, I very much agree with you. I saw Blood Diamond last week and I liked it very much, as well. It gets a 9/10 from moi.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 20, 2007)

decided to watch one of my fav movies, Unforgiven, a few nights ago. this movie's POWERFUL. it sure kicks the old school western square in the ass...i highly recommend this movie. 8.9/10


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 20, 2007)

Mini said:


> Heh, I've had Audition for more than a year now. Haven't watched it yet; I know what I'm getting into, and I've yet to be right mood for it.



No, you really, really don't. Ugh. It's vile.

I love it.


----------



## Takera (Apr 21, 2007)

Second latest movie I watched was "Jesus Camp"

I can't even rate it... it was just that shocking....but the quality of the documentary was very good. But the content... I don't mean to offend but it was the most severe, most horrible child abuse I've ever seen... 

So watch it only if you're willing to be shocked and disgusted... cause it's all really happening in the US today...It's all very sad  

After that to lighten things up we watched "Boat Trip"....

Funny and odd, but stereotypical humor...

still a 8/10... just for seeing Cuba Gooding Jr. in drag...


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 21, 2007)

*Smokin' Aces*

Okay, it's basically this- there's a guy who wants to snitch on the mafia. Mafia doesn't want this, so they send in one guy to kill him. Word gets out. Ends up there's about a dozen contract killers and bounty hunters after this guy, along with the FBI, who want him alive. What happens can be summed up in three words:

*SHIT. BLOWS. UP.*

Seriously, the conflicts between these strange and interesting characters is incredibly violent, possibly even more puerile than the violence in _Kill Bill_, and it's still fun to watch. I was laughing for a lot of it.

Unfortunately, the film's too complicated for its own good. There's too much to keep track of, too many crosses and double-crosses and the like, and it gets downright confusing.

It's hard to rate this film. I enjoyed it a lot, but I honestly can't think of a way to review it.

So, think _Ocean's Eleven_. But with lots of violence, lots of guns, freaks, psychos, mafia, and not quite as quality.


----------



## Isa (Apr 21, 2007)

Children of Men 9/10

Notes on a Scandal. 9/10

Two great movies.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 21, 2007)

*City Slickers*

Yes, admittedly, I had not seen this until last night... I love Billy Crystal ever since I saw the documentary he made for *61**, but have seen very few of his movies otherwise. However, this movie was what I consider the ideal movie, at least back in the 80's and 90's. It's got humor, it's got a good plot, character development, even some sad scenes (and Norman the Cow is just the cutest thing EVER!). I'm almost convinced I'm the only one who hadn't seen it, so I can't exactly encourage people to watch it.... but WATCH IT AGAIN!!!

And remember, it's all about the finger!

10/10


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 21, 2007)

I watched Reign Of Fire last night because it was on TV and I like Christian Bale, but it is essentially a pile of shit. 

Dragon shit. 

Seriously, the only time they actually killed a dragon was the most ridiculously elaborate yet lame way ever. I think my idea of catapulting gummy worms at it would of been far more effective.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 21, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> *City Slickers*
> 
> Yes, admittedly, I had not seen this until last night... I love Billy Crystal ever since I saw the documentary he made for *61**, but have seen very few of his movies otherwise. However, this movie was what I consider the ideal movie, at least back in the 80's and 90's. It's got humor, it's got a good plot, character development, even some sad scenes (and Norman the Cow is just the cutest thing EVER!). I'm almost convinced I'm the only one who hadn't seen it, so I can't exactly encourage people to watch it.... but WATCH IT AGAIN!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah! It's all about "that one thing!" LOL! I love it! That "finger" carries over into *City Slickers II: The Search for Curly's Gold*. Jack Palance reprises his role, but as Curly's twin, Duke. He's such a sexy man. I will truly miss him.  I give City Slickers II 9 out of 10. IT's great!!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 21, 2007)

Hot Fuzz: 7/10

This was a good time, but it was NO Shaun of the Dead. I was surprised, as I have way more of a background in RNNRR!-YYEEEah!-Action Movies than I do in horror movies. The fight between what's his name and Timothy Dalton was pretty cool, and the parts where the protagonist talked in the bad-ass Batman voice for no reason were great, but otherwise, a little boring. I do hope this movie contributes to "By the power of Grayskull!" becoming a legitimate exclamation. Wait until DVD.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 21, 2007)

Last night I saw a few minutes of _Red Dawn_ on TV. I've seen it before and I own it on DVD, but it's one of my favorite movies.

9/10


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 21, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I watched Reign Of Fire last night because it was on TV and I like Christian Bale, but it is essentially a pile of shit.
> 
> Dragon shit.
> 
> Seriously, the only time they actually killed a dragon was the most ridiculously elaborate yet lame way ever. I think my idea of catapulting gummy worms at it would of been far more effective.



I saw that. I wish I hadn't. 

Speaking of Le Bale, I watched The Machinist the other night. Pretty good! The ending was a little too neatly wrapped for my taste, but it was a fun psychological thriller. 

Bonus trivial: for the film Christian Bale got down to 119 pounds. He is 6'3". He was briefly hospitalized, and then went directly into shooting Batman Begins and put on something like 80 pounds of muscle. Damn.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 21, 2007)

If you love horror movies and don't mind seeing a bit of blood, I definitely recommend this film:

*HIGH TENSION* (Haute tension) France: 2003 ~ 8/10

"Two female college students, Marie and Alexa, set off to Alex's parent's secluded homestead in the country to relax and study. Come nightfall, Hell pulls up at the front door when a mysterious killer breaks in and kills Alexa's father, mother, brother and pet dog. Alex is now bound and gagged, taken off by the killer, with Marie not far behind eluding the intruder. Can she save her friend's life in time? Or is everything all that it seems...?"

I watched the unrated version, so it is what I recommend. I LOVE THIS MOVIE and Cecile De France is HOT!! Check it out!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 21, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> *HIGH TENSION* (Haute tension) France: 2003 ~ 8/10



I agree with you. A couple plot holes, though, and the reveal breaks up the narrative a bit... but overall it's a solid thriller with some seriously tense parts.

And f the bad guy in it looks a bit familiar, it's because the make-up artist for him was the same as in _Dune_, the 80's version- and the director said, "What you did to make Baron Harkonnen, I want you to do here." Had a definite resemblance that you can't quite place.


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 23, 2007)

*16 Blocks*
4/10
Standard BruSwill-us fare about a drunk cop thats assigned to transport a witness from jail to the courthouse to testify against a group of bad cops and of course they (and the entire NYPD and SWAT team) try to kill them along the way.

Dave


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

A Painted House - I'd say 6 out of 10. The movie was based on a John Irving book I have not had the chance to read yet, so I thought I would check out the movie when it was on Sunday. I love John Irving, but only one of the movies that have been made from the books.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the sentiment. The World According to Garp movie was pretty decent, and I'd have trouble naming a better Garp than Robin Williams, but the book was so good. SO good. So good it is the basis for part of my Dims name...

That one movie with Toby Spider-Man was okay, but I didn't read the book.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, wow, _Garp_. Haven't thought about that book and movie in, like, forever. I used to be a huge John Irving fan but haven't read his books in years, so thanks for the reminder. I think I'll pick up something for my trip next month.

On Saturday I saw _Blades of Glory_. It wasn't the dumbest movie ever, but it wasn't far off. OTOH that was just exactly what I needed at that particular time, so I loved it.


----------



## jamie (Apr 23, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I'd have to agree with the sentiment. The World According to Garp movie was pretty decent, and I'd have trouble naming a better Garp than Robin Williams, but the book was so good. SO good. So good it is the basis for part of my Dims name...
> 
> That one movie with Toby Spider-Man was okay, but I didn't read the book.



Cider House Rules was a much better book... I actually think it one of his better. 

Simon Birch - The Owen Meany based book was so pitiful, that Irving demanded that his name, the characters' names and all reference to the book was removed from it. It was a travesty. Overly sentimental and emotionally manipulative, and completely missed the point of the book.

I had wondered if your name was related to Garp at all... I am thrilled it is .


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 23, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> *16 Blocks*
> 4/10
> Standard BruSwill-us fare about a drunk cop thats assigned to transport a witness from jail to the courthouse to testify against a group of bad cops and of course they (and the entire NYPD and SWAT team) try to kill them along the way.
> 
> Dave



Sounds eerily similiar to _Assault on Precinct 13_.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 23, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sounds eerily similiar to _Assault on Precinct 13_.



No. 16 Blocks is quite different from Assault on Precinct 13. For one, 16 Blocks doesn't have the absolutely gorgeous and irresitable Lawerence Fishburne. OOOOH, I am in LUST with the man. :smitten: And 16 blocks takes place on the streets, in a bus, in a bar and a few other places where as the majority of Assault on Precinct 13 takes place in a..well, precinct. The plot is quite different, as well. I liked 16 Blocks, as well as Assault on Precinct 13 giving both a 6/10.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 24, 2007)

Dreamgirls - 8 out of 10

I'm a sucker for a great musical. I loved the big songs, big hair, glamour, glittery costumes and reliving a touch of the kind of excitement I felt watching "Mahogany" when I was kid.


----------



## sean7 (Apr 24, 2007)

Species - 7/10

I liked the idea, and the special effects were good for its time. Just not enough character development. And Mr. Blonde as the leading man? um...


----------



## GenericGeek (Apr 24, 2007)

Blood Diamond -- 9/10.

Violent and disturbing, yes. But ultimately, strong themes of hope, compassion and redemption prevent this film from being a total bummer.

It reminded me of "Good Morning Vietnam", in a way; time & time again, shots of senseless, brutal violence done by human beings to one another are interspersed with breathtaking footage of Africa's natural beauty. Like "Grand Canyon", it somehow manages to acknowledge that today's world is _seriously fucked_ -- and yet that it is all OK, both at the same time!

This film, and "The Aviator", have convinced me once & for all that DiCaprio is an *actor* of considerable depth and skill, and not just a pretty-boy leading man.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 27, 2007)

Dr. No: 8.5/10

I know everyone has seen this. It played the other night at the Brew-vie theater. I honestly never liked it as much before. I've seen every Bond film multiple times, even out-geeked the Bond Geek when Beat the Geeks was still on. Dr. No always kind of bored me.

Okay, first off, the movie is the most racist of the series. Ursula Address is also really dumb (a real no-no for a good Bond girl).

But that's really all that's wrong with it. Ursula Address transcends her dumbness by being SMOKIN' HOT (for a skinny chick). James Bond's introduction is one of the single coolest things put on film. The movie actually has suspense, as opposed to endless gadgets which, while cool, get boring after a while. Plus, Dr. No redefined the whole movie supervillain role. He's still no Dr. Mabuse or Moriarty, but he's cool. The movie also sets up SPECTOR, which remained in the series for five of the next six movies. 

Additionally, the movie works really well after having seen Casino Royale (the new one). The transition from awkward freshman Bond to badass senior Bond is quite smooth. 

Not to talk down to anyone, but if you haven't ever seen a Bond movie, they're super-sexist. That's just how they are. If you are a feminist, or if you have trouble enjoying a movie in the context of when it was made, you probably won't like it. My ex-girlfriend and I found this out the hard way.

"James Bond is a pig! ^%$^% James Bond!" - My Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> SPECTOR



S.P.E.C.T.R.E., you mean.


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 27, 2007)

Ack! SPecial Executor for Counter-Terrorism Revenge and Extortion.

No, Mr. Fife, I expect you to die!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

_*Le Samourai*_

French film about a contract killer. A lone wolf, hardly speaking, following, as the title implies, a form of the samurai code.

It felt far shorter than it actually is- and at a hair over 100 minutes, it's already short. There's enough action and intrigue to keep the viewer hooked on it right up to the very end.

The soundtrack is very film noir, as is the film itself. The wardrobes especially show this; the main character wears a trenchcoat and fedora out of a Bogart detective movie.

An excellent movie. *10/10*.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _*Le Samourai*_
> 
> French film about a contract killer. A lone wolf, hardly speaking, following, as the title implies, a form of the samurai code.
> 
> ...


Blackjack, is this movie anything like *Leon* aka *The Professional *with Jean Reno?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

Hot Fuzz! I had many expectations going into it .. thinking it wasn't going to be as good as Shaun Of The Dead, but oh man, I was so wrong.

HILARIOUS! 

10/10 if you're into this sort of thing. 

I <3 Simon Pegg.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> I agree with you. A couple plot holes, though, and the reveal breaks up the narrative a bit... but overall it's a solid thriller with some seriously tense parts.



I was very disappointed by this movie.  I heard it was supposed to be really great, but I was just not moved by it in any way .. Maybe my expectations were too high?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Blackjack, is this movie anything like *Leon* aka *The Professional *with Jean Reno?



Never seen that one... but I don't think so. IMDB shows it as being influenced by _Le Samourai_- as all hitman movies since have been influenced, really- but based on the summary of it the stories are very different.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Never seen that one... but I don't think so. IMDB shows it as being influenced by _Le Samourai_- as all hitman movies since have been influenced, really- but based on the summary of it the stories are very different.



YOU. LEON. VIDEO STORE. STAT. 

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> YOU. LEON. VIDEO STORE. STAT.
> 
> :bow: :bow: :bow:



They ain't got it there. I've looked. I have added it to my Netflix and ought to get it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 27, 2007)

It's sometimes under the name The Professional .. possibly? Maybe? That is the alternative name for it.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It's sometimes under the name The Professional .. possibly? Maybe? That is the alternative name for it.



I know. They don't have it, I checked under both titles.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> They ain't got it there. I've looked. I have added it to my Netflix and ought to get it on Monday or Tuesday.


Oh, good! You are going to love it. I fell in love with Jean Reno when I saw this movie. Natalie Portman is excellent and so young. Gary Oldman is amazing, as usual. I give *The Professional *10/10


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 27, 2007)

Spirited away: 10/10.

I love this movie. The music is fabulous, and the animation is phenomenal. So creative!


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 27, 2007)

If you enjoyed Samourai and Leon, check out Bob le Flambeur and Rififi.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 27, 2007)

I just finished watching 'United 93' on HBO. It's the third time I've seen it, but everytime I watch it I find myself in tears when it ends. It's definitely a 10/10. I guess you guys know that already though!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 28, 2007)

Shala said:


> Rocky Balboa - 6/10 Mainly for nostalgia.


I just watched *Rocky Balboa *and I must say that I enjoyed it immensely. When the names of the cast appeared at the beginning of the movie, I kept looking for Talia Shire (Adrian) only for her name not to be there. It was soon revealed why and I cried for the first 15 minutes of the movie. Although, only those who have followed the Rocky series would understand why Adrian is such an important part of the movies and yes, it was nostalgic, to me it was far more than that.

What one must keep in mind when reading our critiques and ratings is that sometimes a movie is what it is to us due to what we are experiencing in our own lives at the time. Right now, I'm feeling rather misused and at times too old to put up with all the sh%t life is handing me. This is probably why I cried so much through Rocky Balboa and am teary eyed while writing this.

But, nevertheless, I'm giving Rocky Balboa 8/10. For it's nostalia, the messages it puts forth and the BBW's dancing around and shadowboxing at the top of the steps during the credits.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 28, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> Oh, good! You are going to love it. I fell in love with Jean Reno when I saw this movie. Natalie Portman is excellent and so young. Gary Oldman is amazing, as usual. I give *The Professional *10/10



Oh Lord, YES... The Professional is fabulous. I rented this on VHS when it first came out. Soon as the movie ended, I hit rewind and watched it again. I felt a little dirty being so captivated by a child's performance in a film, but Natalie Portman is unbelievable. 

I love the dialogue in this movie. Matilda's exchanges with Gary Oldman's character gave me goosebumps of fear for the girl.. and of course, the show stopper towards the end.. That one line and following moment when you actually want to cheer the violence on the screen. I don't want to give anything away, but wow. 


A 10 out of 10 for sure.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 28, 2007)

*Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter ...and Spring*

Probably one of the most beautiful movies I have ever seen.

It's the story of the life of a Buddhist monk- from his youth at a small temple that's on a raft in the middle of a lake; to his young adulthood, his falling in love; to his old age.

The scenery here is outstanding. It is impossible to describe in words the sheer beauty of some of the images that are seen in the film. The lake is surrounded on all sides by a valley, and as the seasons change in the monk's life, so do they change in the world, and it proves that the lake is an amazing sight no matter what time of year, whether it's in the spring when the trees are budding and the fog covers the hills; or autumn, when the landscape is painted with a rainbow of colors; or even winter, where a waterfall still flows in front of a Buddha statue made of ice.

Equally stunning is the music. So incredibly moving in many parts that I felt tears welling up in my eyes. It did not simply accompany the film, but rather it rendered any possible dialogue lacking.

That's Kim Ki-duk's style, though. This film has very little dialogue- in fact, the last twenty minutes or so have none at all. It's also seen in his film _3-Iron_. One critic said that he "makes silence sing"; it's absolutely true.

There's some spiritualism in the film, too. It's got a bit of Buddhist belief, but knowledge of the religion is not at all necessary, as the message here is more a rule of nature than anything else.

*9.5/10*. A deeply moving film about life.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 28, 2007)

King Kong (the newest one) ugh. 4/10

It was WAY too long, the scenes were over-dramatic and Jake Black is an asshole!!!! The ending made me cry (I know... Kong isnt REAL, but just the idea of animal exploitation...) and the giant bugs freaked me out.

However, I did like the relationship between Kong and the chick. It was very sweet and just reminded me how awesome animals are (as if I really needed reminding).  

AND. Adrien Brody is hot. so Ill give it a 4.5


----------



## William (Apr 28, 2007)

Just watched Deja-Vu

I really liked it!!

Denzel Washington was great and the lead Woman was beautiful!

Val Kilmer may be on his way to joining the the BHM club!

William



Australian Lord said:


> Layer Cake - 6/10
> By no means a terrible movie, and it did have it's moments, but with the comparison towards Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, it basically never had a chance.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 28, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> AND. Adrien Brody is hot. so Ill give it a 4.5



Oh, my GAWD! Isn't Adrien just completely FINE! :smitten: He is the only reason why I watched King Kong.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 29, 2007)

"Music and Lyrics" 'Twas good... I loved the nostalgic memories of the early 80's it conjured up during the opening credits. Drew Barrymore charmed as usual and Hugh Grant did such a great job making an ass of himself as he sang and shook his behind playing gigs in theme parks and the like, it was hard not to like him (Im not a huge fan). The Madison Square Garden scene blew the cheese factor out of the roof, but as a happy with happy endings kind of girl, itll do.

6 out of 10.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 29, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh Lord, YES... The Professional is fabulous. I rented this on VHS when it first came out. Soon as the movie ended, I hit rewind and watched it again. I felt a little dirty being so captivated by a child's performance in a film, but Natalie Portman is unbelievable.
> 
> I love the dialogue in this movie. Matilda's exchanges with Gary Oldman's character gave me goosebumps of fear for the girl.. and of course, the show stopper towards the end.. That one line and following moment when you actually want to cheer the violence on the screen. I don't want to give anything away, but wow.
> 
> ...




Definitly one of my favorite Gary Oldman movies!!


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Definitly one of my favorite Gary Oldman movies!!


GWARrior,
since we're on Gary Oldman (Well, not literally, but you know what I mean. Although....  ), what did you think about *The Fifth Element*? Not Oldman at his best and I hated his hair and "hat?" But, I did love the way he said "Bring me the stones."

Bruce Willis got the job done, Milla looked fab in her red hair and barely there clothing and Chris Tucker was as my son would say "ridiculous!" 

The soundtrack is what makes this movie work! It was created by the same genius who composed the music from The Professional -- Eric Serra. If this man is as half as sexy and inviting as his music...HUBBA HUBBA!!

I give The Fifth Element 7/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 29, 2007)

I love The Fifth Element!!! (and I would love to be on Gary Oldman... rawr)

Haha I thought Gary was awesome, just because his character was so ridiculous looking (and sounding!) 

Bruce Willis was great, but Milla! Holy crap is she HAWT!!! 

Overall, its kinda cheesy and all that but its fun to watch. Some of the futuristic spacey things are cool (like the food -mobile... service right at your window!). 

I also give it a 7/10.

And what do you think about Bram Stroker's Dracula? Gary as a vampire. MMMM!!!!







Or the russian accent in Air Force One? Sirius Black in the Harry Potter movies!!! OMFG Gary!!!!!:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 



Arrhythmia said:


> GWARrior,
> since we're on Gary Oldman (Well, not literally, but you know what I mean. Although....  ), what did you think about *The Fifth Element*? Not Oldman at his best and I hated his hair and "hat?" But, I did love the way he said "Bring me the stones."
> 
> Bruce Willis got the job done, Milla looked fab in her red hair and barely there clothing and Chris Tucker was as my son would say "ridiculous!"
> ...


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

I have never seen Air Force One. But, his Sirius Black and Dracula characters are just wonderful! And don't forget him as Mozart in Immortal Beloved. Oh, and have you seen him as a little person in Tiptoes? Amazing! 



GWARrior said:


> I love The Fifth Element!!! (and I would love to be on Gary Oldman... rawr)
> 
> Haha I thought Gary was awesome, just because his character was so ridiculous looking (and sounding!)
> 
> ...


----------



## William (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi 

I love "Signs" a creepy movie

I still like it Even-though "Scary Movie 3" made a great Lampoon of it.

I think that Solaris with George Clooney was also a Sci-Fi movie that was Scary 

William




Arrhythmia said:


> I have never seen Air Force One. But, his Sirius Black and Dracula characters are just wonderful! And don't forget him as Mozart in Immortal Beloved. Oh, and have you seen him as a little person in Tiptoes? Amazing!


----------



## Esme (Apr 29, 2007)

Just watched _Borat_ (not my pick, but hey... sometimes ya gotta let the SO choose)

This movie is TEH SUX. 

-147/10


To quote Roger Ebert (in an entirely different context) "I Hated, Hated, Hated This Movie!"


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

Esme said:


> Just watched _Borat_ (not my pick, but hey... sometimes ya gotta let the SO choose)
> 
> This movie is TEH SUX.
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO!!    
That's the worse rating I've ever seen! LOL! I know the guy was being sued by several different people...and countries. Anybody know what became of that?


----------



## Esme (Apr 29, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> ROTFLMAO!!
> That's the worse rating I've ever seen! LOL! I know the guy was being sued by several different people...and countries. Anybody know what became of that?



I hope they do take him to court and I hope they win. I wouldn't even watch it all the way through. This movie is worse than _Napoleon Dynamite_, which I still actively hate. These movies stole precious hours out of my life which could have been spent doing something far more worthwhile, like flossing my dog's teeth or contemplating boll weevils.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 2 movies to list. 

First we have _Deja Vu_.
This was a pretty good movie and I enjoyed it immensely. Of course I'm sure this had nothing to do with the fact I have a hard core crush on Denzel Washington. Nah, it was truly an entertaining movie. 

A ATF agent is assigned to a bombing case and is immediately pulled into a series of events which are beyond ordinary. He is spellbound by a murder victim and learns through the FBI, things aren't as they seem. It's one interesting plot after another with movie stars such as Jim Caveziel and Val Kilmer.

I give this flick a 8/10. I would give it more, but I felt they could have taken this movie to a whole different level had they had the budget. 



Next we have _The Departed_.

If you like seeing bullets to the brain with blood and gris flying freely to the back of the wall or the person standing next to them, every-10-minutes, then this movie is definitely for you!
I just really don't care for those blood, guts, and kill 'em all, type movies.
It has an all star cast and De Caprio did an excellent job with his acting, as he seems to be doing a lot lately in his films. 
While I found some of the dialog in this film mildly entertaining, it basically had no rhythm--aka: sucked! 
Jack Nicholson once again wooed us with his creepiness and didn't fail one iota in showing us what a freak he must be in real life. There was actually a scene in the movie, as the camera closed in on him, I expected him to say, "Heeeeeerrrrreee's Johhhnnnyy!"

I am not a fan of Martin Scorsese, because it seems all his films are blood filled, with methodical violence on every individual involved, and random violence on any individual who happens to be close by. 

If you watch this film, bring a barf-bag, because you're sure going to need it! I give it a 5/10.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 29, 2007)

William said:


> Just watched Deja-Vu
> 
> Val Kilmer may be on his way to joining the the BHM club!
> 
> William



LoL! My hubby and I noticed that while we watched it last night. We got such a kick out of it, because he's just as big in this film as he was skinny in _The Doors_. I thought he looked fabulous. I for one am glad to see some veteran actors making their way back onto the cinematic stage.


----------



## Aliena (Apr 29, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> GWARrior,
> since we're on Gary Oldman (Well, not literally, but you know what I mean. Although....  ), what did you think about *The Fifth Element*? Not Oldman at his best and I hated his hair and "hat?" But, I did love the way he said "Bring me the stones."
> 
> Bruce Willis got the job done, Milla looked fab in her red hair and barely there clothing and Chris Tucker was as my son would say "ridiculous!"
> ...



Gary Oldman is one of my favorite villian actors! He is so good at being bad. Did you see him playing Dr. Smith in _Lost In Space_? 
I used to watch that show in syndicate when I was younger, so when I heard they were going to make it a movie (back when it first came out) I was unsure who would make a good Dr. Smith. Well, I don't need to tell you Gary Oldman was a fantastic choice!  

P.S. I don't know why, but I love _The Fifth Element_! Everytime I see that movie coming on one of the movie channels, I turn to watch it. The saprano they had singing in the movie is just an awesome singer. 
And yeah on Chris Tucker--silly man, but sometimes what makes a movie, is the class-clown actors. He's definitely the court jester in my book!


----------



## thisgirl (Apr 29, 2007)

triple feature weekend:
Disturbia -- 9-- pretty good flick

Next - 8.5 - i liked it -- but it was a lil on the cheesy side, but it had my baby Nick in it.. love him.. hate what they keep doing to his hair

Fracture - 9.5-- very good-- but i figured it out a little early.


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 29, 2007)

*Phat Girlz* 6/10

Please don't let the rating I've given steer you from seeing this movie. ALL large frame women should see it! I laughed and almost cried because it hit on feelings that are deep inside of me.

I gave it the low rating due to the predictable storyline. I've never been a fan of Mo'Nique's and the film didn't change my mind. But, I could relate to her character. Her clothes were awesome! I wish there really was a clothesline out there presenting affordable fashions such as the ones she wore.

At any rate, large women -- see this move.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2007)

Last night TSL and I watched _The Producers_ (the remake with Matthew Broderick and Nathan Lane). Or, to be more accurate, I watched approximately half of the movie before I decided that sleep would be more enjoyable. I'm not exaggerating when I say that this is seriously the shittiest movie I've ever seen. But TSL loves it, for some reason.  

My rating: 0/10


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Last night TSL and I watched _The Producers_ (the remake with Matthew Broderick and Nathan Lane). Or, to be more accurate, I watched approximately half of the movie before I decided that sleep would be more enjoyable. I'm not exaggerating when I say that this is seriously the shittiest movie I've ever seen. But TSL loves it, for some reason.
> 
> My rating: 0/10



...I love it too! I'm a sucker for broadway-type stuff though, lots of over the top silly things are fine in my book. *shrug*


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> ...I love it too! I'm a sucker for broadway-type stuff though, lots of over the top silly things are fine in my book. *shrug*



As much as I disliked this movie, I have to be fair and say that I think the story/plot had some real potential. Had the movie been less "over the top" it might have been something I could enjoy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryan has no love of camp.  It was 10/10.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 30, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Ryan has no love of camp.  It was 10/10.



I hate to be a grammar Nazi, but I have to correct a typo. You typed "10/10" when it was clearly supposed to be "0/10". This movie sucked ass, but you made up for it with the awesome burritos you made for dinner tonight. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> I hate to be a grammar Nazi, but I have to correct a typo. You typed "10/10" when it was clearly supposed to be "0/10". This movie sucked ass, but you made up for it with the awesome burritos you made for dinner tonight. :eat2:



Why TY for the burrito compliment. And if you DON'T like a movie about preserving the memory of Adolf Elizabeth Hitler, I can't help you. Still, 10/10.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 30, 2007)

It's springtime for Hitler.

And as for The Fifth Element... My rating is:

OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAND!!/10



=Divals


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got to defend Borat. I loved it. I loved it so much. For years, we've been needing something to really replace Michael Moore. Conservative American hypocrisy sucks. We've established that. We need comedy that does more than say "this isn't right" and wags its finger. It was also time for a movie to just drag political correctness out of its house and execute it in the street, because the bottom line is values like tolerance and understanding have to be nurtured in everyone, not beaten into us by the arbitrary demonization of phrases. Borat provided that. 

Were parts of it disgusting? Hell, yeah. Did it go too far at times? Maybe. But for me, it's when movies like Borat come out and rewrite the rules that I most want to pump my fist in the air and go:

"We're number one! U-S-A!"

Borat 
10/10

Plus the BBW escort was cute.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> ...I love it too! I'm a sucker for broadway-type stuff though, lots of over the top silly things are fine in my book. *shrug*



Yeah, I enjoyed the movie but a lot of people disliked it. Mostly people who had seen it live on broadway most likely, but for the rest of us who don't have $100 to spare, it was good! Though Will Ferrel was annoying as hell in it.


----------



## kerrypop (Apr 30, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I've got to defend Borat. I loved it. I loved it so much. For years, we've been needing something to really replace Michael Moore. Conservative American hypocrisy sucks. We've established that. We need comedy that does more than say "this isn't right" and wags its finger. It was also time for a movie to just drag political correctness out of its house and execute it in the street, because the bottom line is values like tolerance and understanding have to be nurtured in everyone, not beaten into us by the arbitrary demonization of phrases. Borat provided that.
> 
> Were parts of it disgusting? Hell, yeah. Did it go too far at times? Maybe. But for me, it's when movies like Borat come out and rewrite the rules that I most want to pump my fist in the air and go:
> 
> ...



I liked borat too- but I don't think I'd watch it again. The jaw drop factor isn't really there anymore for me. 

...okay maybe if I had a few drinks.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I've got to defend Borat. I loved it. I loved it so much. For years, we've been needing something to really replace Michael Moore. Conservative American hypocrisy sucks. We've established that. We need comedy that does more than say "this isn't right" and wags its finger. It was also time for a movie to just drag political correctness out of its house and execute it in the street, because the bottom line is values like tolerance and understanding have to be nurtured in everyone, not beaten into us by the arbitrary demonization of phrases. Borat provided that.
> 
> Were parts of it disgusting? Hell, yeah. Did it go too far at times? Maybe. But for me, it's when movies like Borat come out and rewrite the rules that I most want to pump my fist in the air and go:
> 
> ...



Im dying to see the movie! I loved Borat before, especially his "Throw the Jew down the Well" sequence where he had a bar full of people singing along with him LOL the stupidity of some people is astounding. The movie was very popular in the UK, hardly anyone had a problem with it lol, maybe because he is English. Do you think if he were American, people there would have accepted the movie better?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2007)

Yesterday I saw BLADES OF GLORY. Not fancy schmancy, or arty-farty, or "intellectual". It was very silly, very funny and just what I needed, hooray!. 8/10. 

View attachment 200px-Bladesofglory2007.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 30, 2007)

Esme said:


> I hope they do take him to court and I hope they win. I wouldn't even watch it all the way through. This movie is worse than _Napoleon Dynamite_, which I still actively hate. These movies stole precious hours out of my life which could have been spent doing something far more worthwhile, like flossing my dog's teeth or contemplating boll weevils.



Esme, I'm shocked! I loved Napoleon Dynamite and I know I'll love Borat, I've seen so much other stuff he does.

ps. I like your sleeves ....


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Yesterday I saw BLADES OF GLORY. Not fancy schmancy, or arty-farty, or "intellectual". It was very silly, very funny and just what I needed, hooray!. 8/10.



I loved that movie! I was actually going to post just that .. if you're feeling down, go see this movie immediately and it'll pick you right back up! I agree with 8/10!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 30, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Do you think if he were American, people there would have accepted the movie better?



Doubtful. Pretty much the entire premise was to be insulting, and they succeeded.

I liked the movie. I didn't think that it was great, but I enjoyed it. Sometimes people need a shot of irreverent and utterly offensive comedy.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 1, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I loved that movie! I was actually going to post just that .. if you're feeling down, go see this movie immediately and it'll pick you right back up! I agree with 8/10!




Hooray for us and our great movie tastes!!


----------



## marlowegarp (May 1, 2007)

Oh my God, oh my God! Squeal! Squeal! 

Spider-Man 3 on Friday. 

Shriieekk!


----------



## clynn (May 1, 2007)

I'm always way behind on movies, I just watched Monster-In-Law.

That movie is so funny...Wanda Sykes is the bomb!

I give it an 8


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 1, 2007)

The Unfinished Gift 20/10. OMG. This was a great movie. If you don't see anything else this year..see it.


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2007)

*The Professional*

I wasn't too impressed with it. I think that it's just been hyped up so much by people that I was expecting something far more than it was.

That said, it was still a very good movie. Gary Oldman's character was just shy of being too over-the-top, and was easy to hate and enjoyable to watch. Jean Reno's Leon was too awkward too often for me to really watch him without feeling awkward myself. Natalie Portman was very good, too, and I think probably better than Jodie Foster in _Taxi Driver_.

Watching it so soon after _Le Samouraï_, though, the film doesn't work as well. It just doesn't measure up.

*7/10*


----------



## ATrueFA (May 4, 2007)

*National Treasure:*
6/10
So so movie about a guy whos family has been passing down a secret about hidden Knights Templar treasure and decides to try and locate it even though it involves having to steal the Declaration of Independence to get some of the clues to its whereabouts.. Was hard to maintain suspension of disbelief on this one but was worth watching once I guess.

Dave


----------



## marlowegarp (May 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *The Professional*
> 
> I wasn't too impressed with it. I think that it's just been hyped up so much by people that I was expecting something far more than it was.
> 
> ...




Just out of curiosity, did you watch the Director's Cut? Also, I found seeing Samourai detracted from Ghost Dog, but the Professional was pretty different.


----------



## Blackjack (May 4, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you watch the Director's Cut? Also, I found seeing Samourai detracted from Ghost Dog, but the Professional was pretty different.



Well, people here and on another board had asked if Samourai was anything like The Professional, so I went in trying to compare the two. Even though they were very different, it still had the shadow over it the entire time and made it a bit tough to fully appreciate the film.


----------



## moore2me (May 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Im dying to see the movie! I loved Borat before, especially his "Throw the Jew down the Well" sequence where he had a bar full of people singing along with him LOL the stupidity of some people is astounding. The movie was very popular in the UK, hardly anyone had a problem with it lol, maybe because he is English. Do you think if he were American, people there would have accepted the movie better?



Ruby, I agree with you. That scene in the Ali G show made me a lifelong fan of Borat several years ago when it first came out. Another point about that song, people stupid enough to contaminate their drinking water by throwing a body into it, deserve to die by waterborne diseases. 

There is so much meaness in the world (past & present), sometimes humor helps sooth the pain. It also lets us see our faults in the daylight and makes it easier to look at what needs changing. Whether the messenger is English, American, or some other nationality - it should not matter. However, the English do have a different spin on humor than Americans do. Monty Python and Benny Hill come to mind as examples.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 5, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you watch the Director's Cut? Also, I found seeing Samourai detracted from Ghost Dog, but the Professional was pretty different.


Just as I had mentioned before -- it all depends on what a person is going through or what is taking place in their lives at the time when they watch a particular movie. Now, Ghost Dog is a pretty awesome movie!! And so is the original sound track. It's a movie I should definitely own on DVD.


----------



## Blackjack (May 5, 2007)

*Pursuit of Happyness*:* 8/10

Fearless*:* 8/10*

More on that later... I'm leaving soon to go to dinner with the family, so I don't have time to do a full review.


----------



## tonynyc (May 6, 2007)

Fatgirlfan said:


> The Last King of Scotland-------9/10
> 
> very well acted by Forest W. , he was so scary and convincing.



Another Favorite Movie - Ghost Dog 10/10

Whitaker played a serene, pigeon-raising, Samurai-code-following, mob hit man in "Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai", a 1999 film written and directed by Jim Jarmusch. Many consider this to have been a "definitive role" for Whitaker. In a manner similar to his preparation for Bird, he again immersed himself in his character's worldhe studied Eastern philosophy and meditated for long hours "to hone his inner spiritual hitman." Jarmusch has told interviewers that he developed the title character with Whitaker in mind; the New York Times review of the film observed that, "_t's hard to think of another actor who could play a cold-blooded killer with such warmth and humanity." (source: Wikipedia)

Just looking at the clip of the Samurai Kata sequence- gives you a sense on his preperation for this role.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxcNKHyG2Q4_


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 6, 2007)

Ditto, DITTO, *DITTO*!! The link you put down is the favorite scene of my mine and my children's. Back in the day, we would rewind it over and over again enjoying Forest and the music. GOOD STUFF!!




tonynyc said:


> Another Favorite Movie - Ghost Dog 10/10
> 
> Whitaker played a serene, pigeon-raising, Samurai-code-following, mob hit man in "Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai", a 1999 film written and directed by Jim Jarmusch. Many consider this to have been a "definitive role" for Whitaker. In a manner similar to his preparation for Bird, he again immersed himself in his character's worldhe studied Eastern philosophy and meditated for long hours "to hone his inner spiritual hitman." Jarmusch has told interviewers that he developed the title character with Whitaker in mind; the New York Times review of the film observed that, "_t's hard to think of another actor who could play a cold-blooded killer with such warmth and humanity." (source: Wikipedia)
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2007)

*Babel*

A feast for the senses, both in sight and sound. Acting is great, but the story is lacking.

Basically, you could often tell what the next step in each story would be. It wasn't too hard to see ahead... that said, there were some damned powerful scenes.

Brad Pitt is so different from his usual role in this, which I liked. He's not a strong, young figure. Instead, he's old- good makeup work here- and his character is weak, unable to do much in the face of a tragedy. I wish he had gotten more screen time.

Another thing that I liked was how it showed the different cultures. Mexican, Morroccan, Japanese, and American. Not incredibly in-depth, and I don't feel like it illustrated some of the cultural issues well enough to be understandable- for example, the emphasis on conformity in Japanese society; nonetheless, a fantastic look at things around the world.

*7/10*. The weaknesses in the plot bring down an otherwise beautifully done movie.


----------



## gunther (May 11, 2007)

"Fletch"

The funniest movie ever.

10


----------



## Chimpi (May 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *Babel*
> 
> A feast for the senses, both in sight and sound. Acting is great, but the story is lacking.
> 
> ...



I, too, watched *Babel* last night, but I do not rate it nearly as high as you do. I, too, thought Brad Pitt did a very good job outside of his normal acting gig, but I did not think the movie had any powerful moments, with the exception of one. I enjoyed the portrayal of different cultures, as well, but I felt everything was lacking something.
Too many little things tried to touch base with the main scheme of the movie, and I felt cluttered and confused throughout. I feel like there should be 10+ more episodes of a show in order to really catch on for me. *Shrugs*

*4 out of 10*


----------



## lemmink (May 12, 2007)

Spiderman 3

3/10, but only because I like seeing Toby McGuire getting punched in the face. OYYY.


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 12, 2007)

lemmink said:


> Spiderman 3
> 
> 3/10, but only because I like seeing Toby McGuire getting punched in the face. OYYY.


lemmink, a lot of people are giving thumbs down to Spidey 3. So did my son the first time he saw it. He has since seen it several more times and likes it better each and everytime. I havent' seen it yet, but I'm one that feels, if you have to watch a movie more than once to get a feel for it, it's not much of a movie to watch to begin with. Did that make sense?  
I think I'll wait on Netflix for this one.


----------



## lemmink (May 12, 2007)

Arrhythmia said:


> lemmink, a lot of people are giving thumbs down to Spidey 3. So did my son the first time he saw it. He has since seen it several more times and likes it better each and everytime. I havent' seen it yet, but I'm one that feels, if you have to watch a movie more than once to get a feel for it, it's not much of a movie to watch to begin with. Did that make sense?
> I think I'll wait on Netflix for this one.



Haha, yes that makes sense. 

I guess it'd be okay for a time-killer, home alone-and-bored-with-popcorn movie, but it doesn't have anything spectacular to recommend it, and the fight scenes (all two of them) aren't noteworthy enough to need the big screen. It's definitely the weakest of the series to come out so far, although on the up side, the actor who plays Harry Osbourne has learnt to act. 

Unfortunately that doesn't really make up for the fact that no villain can really come up to scratch when they're compared with Alfred Molina's sexy Doc Ock, who really carried Spiderman 2. 

My comic-book loving bf, who goes nuts for every comic book movie out there, didn't think much of this movie either. He was trying to balance out the bad from the good, but I don't think this one will make it to his DVD collection, not by a long shot.


----------



## mejix (May 13, 2007)

the post surgery film festival, pt. 1:

*princess mononoke*: _immediate induction into the eternal hall of fame_
wow. the story is well told and is fascinating but what makes this film amazing is a mythical resonance that would make any poet jealous. (somehow i imagine robert bly liking this film). 

*howls moving castle*: _10_
like princess mononoke, the plot has the logic of dreams. it is also very evocative but seems more focused on the relation between the characters. an impressive achievement.

*breakfast on pluto*: _the finger_
drag queen grows up in 70's ireland. couldve been interesting to see irish nationalism from the perspective of a transvestite. unfortunately the main character is just really really annoying. im giving this one the finger. i just finished the movie in order to hate it properly. 

*talladega nights*: _8/10_
i was expecting something like blades of glory, you know an ok pizza thats good when you need something in the stomach. turns out this was really good pizza heavy with cheese and lots of sausage. great fun. 

*borat:* _5/10_
not sure how to score this one. ive never really been a fan of candid camera pranks or the current hipster incarnations. theres meanness in some of the pranks in this movie but theres also something almost suicidal. didnt really enjoy the movie but have to respect its guts. plus the art direction on the film and dvd is brilliant. 

*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

The Guardian 9/10

It totally made me cry..which I hate...but it's a good movie..and totally worth a rental


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Howl's Moving Castle - 10/10

You've Got Mail - 10/10

These two are among my favorites of all time. Been vacationing this week, so I've been watching my favorites. I usually watch "You've Got Mail" on Mother's day. Mother's Day is a sad day for me and I usually feel like a good cry. I get that with "You've Got Mail" - a good cry and a warm fuzzy - all roled into one.

~Punkin


----------



## jamie (May 13, 2007)

Spiderman 3 on the IMAX.

8 out of 10. I thought it was fun. A little more sentimental than I like in my comic book hero movies, but it was still a good escape for an afternoon. Shoo, Kirsten had some bad hair going on though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 13, 2007)

Pursuit of Happyness 10/10

Holy cow. I love stories that have a happy ending.


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

Children of Men 10/10
Spiderman 3 8/10


----------



## Chimpi (May 15, 2007)

*Unspeakable*

My goodness, I thought this was a horrible movie as well (going along with my last post in reference to *Babel*). The acting was horrendous, the storyline was horrendous, the script was very, very uninteresting, confusing, and not executed well at all. I'm not sure if it was a B movie or not, or an Indie film, or what-have-you, but it sure felt like one. And it did not flow well at all. That said, it has a lot of brains and blood, and Dennis Hopper. Even though Dennis Hopper did not act very well at all, he's like _teh shizzat_. Those are the only three (3) things I enjoy about the movie. I honestly feel that I rate it what it's worth:

*2 out of 10*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2007)

The Devil's Rejects 9/10

This movie was so much better then House Of 1,000 Corpses! Very twisted stuff. Of course you find yourself rooting for the evil ones by the end of the film. The soundtrack is awesome too.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 15, 2007)

children of men, i love action movies, but it was too well, too....4/10
fracture gosh it was good 9/10
spiderman, totally flat ending 5/10
blood diamond 7/10 but what great acting, it got a lower score for being so darn bloody...
invisible, predictable but great 8/10
i am going to watch the departed tonight..


----------



## ATrueFA (May 16, 2007)

*Deja Vu* 6/10
Fairly decent plot about an ATF agent given a chance via a secret government experiment to travel back in time to stop a terrorist act and save one of the victims of the terrorist. 

*Casino Royale* 7/10
Let me start out by saying that I haven't seen a James Bond movie since "You Only Live Twice" about 30 odd years ago. Not to sure about this current guy playing Bond as he doesn't really stand out enough. Disappointing in that there were not tons of fancy gadgetry as in the older Bond flicks. Lots of impossible stunts though. Was done a little less fantasy and a little more realistic than the older flicks. Was still fun to watch...

*The Departed* 8/10
Good gangster flick about 2 cops, one that is deep undercover in an Irish Mob and another deep uncover in the PD working for the same Mob. Great performance by Jack Nicholson as the gang boss. A movie with no happy ending but getting to see DeCrapio get his brains blown out more than makes up for that. A must see 

Dave


----------



## JoyJoy (May 16, 2007)

Lucky You (new Drew Barrymore movie) - 3/10 
The script sucked, Drew was like a limp noodle compared to her usual vibrant self, and it was just plain boring and predictable.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 16, 2007)

*V for Vendetta*

I loved this movie so much. I'm a little surprised more conservatives didn't come out of the woodwork denouncing it when it was first released, now that I've seen it. It reminds me heavily of 1984 - very anti-Big Brother, anti 'protectionist state'. Most of the reviews I'd seen of it made it seem much more like a plotless action movie, but the plot in this movie was one of the best I've seen in a long time. I don't want to talk about the actual plot very much for the sake of those who haven't seen it, and just about anything I could say would give stuff away.

9/10

=Divals


----------



## ATrueFA (May 16, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> A letter from those of us who have not yet seen the film:
> 
> *THANK YOU VERY FUCKING MUCH FOR SPOILING THE ENDING, ASSHOLE.*



Well same to you, your remarks are very mature I might add (for a 3 year old that is). I don't see how I spoiled the ending much. I know swearing is allowed here but from the way the rules read its not allowed when attacking another poster.


----------



## Blackjack (May 16, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> Well same to you, your remarks are very mature I might add (for a 3 year old that is).



More mature, at least, than a puerile nickname for an excellent actor that you happen to dislike.



> I don't see how I spoiled the ending much.



As someone who knows very little about the film other than the actors- and knowing that DiCaprio is one of the main characters- learning that he gets killed is kinda revealing something about the plot that shouldn't be told to those who haven't seen the film.


----------



## ATrueFA (May 16, 2007)

I'm sorry if I ruined some of it for you but first it wasn't intenional and second I don't see how that deserves being personally attacked with profanity in extra large letters on a public forum. And my so called puerile nickname was not directed in any way to anyone on this board and yours was..

"for an excellent actor" - Oh, I get it now, your just joking around...


----------



## Allie Cat (May 16, 2007)

Oy. You're both acting like children... chill out.

=Divals


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 16, 2007)

In case anyone is interested .. this site is amazing for movies. 

http://stage6.divx.com/

Watching Hot Fuzz now .. nothing illegal going on here.


----------



## ATrueFA (May 16, 2007)

Divals said:


> Oy. You're both acting like children... chill out.
> 
> =Divals



I didn't attack anyone and use 3" tall text and profanity.


----------



## gunther (May 17, 2007)

"Rocky Balboa"

Nice way to close the chapter on "The Italian Stallion".

8


----------



## Allie Cat (May 17, 2007)

ATrueFA said:


> I didn't attack anyone and use 3" tall text and profanity.



No, but you did make the situation worse by baiting and taunting him.


----------



## ATrueFA (May 17, 2007)

Divals said:


> No, but you did make the situation worse by baiting and taunting him.



Making it worse would have been dropping to his level and swearing back at him (and in 3" high text)..

Don't worry however as I won't be posting here anymore about this or anything else as I get enough petty crap in real life, don't need to get here also....Lifes to short.


----------



## Blackjack (May 17, 2007)

*The Fountain*

An outstanding experience. Visually stunning like nothing I've seen before- there are parts of it where I was convinced that I was actually watching something travel through a nebula. It was nothing short of awe-inspiring.

The plot was quite amazing as well- a moving love story, told through three different threads.

Wrapping up the package is the esoteric symbolism. It was just out of my grasp, just what it meant... and I feel as though that added to the overall appeal of the film, this sense of having to figure it out. It's left the final puzzle piece out, and there's a space for you to fill with your ideas.

*9/10*


----------



## William (May 19, 2007)

This Morning 

We got "Pan's Labyrinth" and "The Fountain"

Both should be very good watching!!!

William




Australian Lord said:


> Layer Cake - 6/10
> By no means a terrible movie, and it did have it's moments, but with the comparison towards Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, it basically never had a chance.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 19, 2007)

Girl with a Peal Earring.

It was ok - I'd say a 7.


----------



## FA to the Bone (May 19, 2007)

*Spiderman III*


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 19, 2007)

tinkerbell said:


> Girl with a Peal Earring.
> 
> It was ok - I'd say a 7.



The best thing about that movie was Colin Firth..lol..the rest was so, so.


----------



## William (May 19, 2007)

Warning "Pan's Labyrinth" only has English as subtitles!!!

This is not the end of the world, but I need a new eyeglass prescription and can't deal with lots of subtitles 


William 







William said:


> This Morning
> 
> We got "Pan's Labyrinth" and "The Fountain"
> 
> ...


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2007)

Spiderman 3 8/10- Loved the fight scenes. I felt bad for the guy who played Sandman. Everything he did, he did for his little girl. Venom should have had a better role than what he did. 


Running Scared: 4/10 I had no idea what was going on pretty much. Everything was: "Fuck you, motherfucker over and over and over again. It was even weirder when the kid was trapped in the house with the creepy couple.


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 19, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off (again!)

*10 out of 10*

dX


----------



## tinkerbell (May 19, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> The best thing about that movie was Colin Firth..lol..the rest was so, so.




Yes, and even he didnt look that good in it  I was not impressed with his hair.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 19, 2007)

I just watched V for Vendetta for the first time and loved it! The movie was awesome but omg I'm so in love with Hugo Weaving right now. I mean I was harboring a small crush before (Elrond, Agent Smith, Anthony 'Tick' Belrose) but now....That voice, that body, that presence...purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr............

I'm ok now. I'm gonna give V 9 out of 10.


----------



## toni (May 20, 2007)

Shrek the Third - I will give it a 9. It was so much better than the second one. 

28 Weeks later - I am giving that a 5 because of the sucky ending.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 21, 2007)

Galaxy Quest. Without a doubt, if you are a Trek fan or a Trek-hata, it's a must-see. It encompasses all of our sci-fi geek fantasies and says that no matter how sad and pathetic your puny life may be, you can still enjoy your show safe in the notion that somewhere, somehow it's all TRUE.

In that light, I also watched the pilot for Buzz Lightyear, the animated series, which Tim Allen voiced for the initial film. The closing song was Shatner doing a spoken word song of "Infinity and Beyond." I salute you, Captain Kirk for giving a schlocky animated series based on one of the greated animated characters of all time, the schlockiest closing song in history.

It reminded me of the SNL skit where Bill Murray's lounge singer character gave lyrics to the Star Wars theme...


----------



## kerrypop (May 21, 2007)

Uhm... aladdin, the disney movie. It gets a 9/10 for not being beauty and the beast or hunchback of notre dame. *shrug*


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2007)

William said:


> Warning "Pan's Labyrinth" only has English as subtitles!!!



Goodness. While I was away with Erin's family, they purchased that. Unbeknownst to us, this film was all in Spanish, with the English subtitles. We never got around to finishing it, because none of us wanted to read throughout the movie and miss the actual movie...

*The Hitcher* (the one with Sophia Bush...)

An interesting movie, no doubt about it. Personally, I thought it was decent, but not great, nor terrible. It had an intriguing storyline, yet seemed very ... for lack of a better word ... light. You have a hitchhiker, but they do not really get too in-depth at who he is, why he does what he does, and what the motives were behind the scenes throughout the movie. It's nice to not have so much information shoved down my throat, but at the same time, leaves me curious. Curious is all, I'm not worked up about it. *Shrugs*
One extremely gory part, that was unexpected, and fantastic at the same time (in my opinion). It also had a pretty [contemporary] car chase/massacre scene.

*6 out of 10*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 23, 2007)

Heavenly Creatures - 9 out of 10

I love this movie. I saw it a decade ago and it stuck with me. It was every bit as disturbing and captivating again tonight. I <3 Kate Winslet.. and in this movie, the other chick (Melanie Lynskey) rocked too.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2007)

_*The Messengers*_

Creepy as hell for the first hour. After that, at the ending... just stupid.

I mean, the atmosphere is perfect. Creepy house? Check. Creepy birds? Check. The ghosts and other supernatural elements in the film are very well done. And some moments of it are absolutely tensely chilling and well-shot. Seeing this out-of-focus... _something_... coming towards a character over her shoulder, slowly, builds suspense up really well.

Problem is, the story just doesn't work so well; especially, as I said, the ending. A mildly interesting way to show the twist, but nonetheless very predictable and downright frustrating in its lack of creativity otherwise.

*5/10*.

P.S. It's refreshing, though, to see a horror movie that _doesn't _rely on excessive gore and can still be scary. A rewrite for the second half of the movie would've made it much, much better.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 11, 2007)

Oceans 13

:wubu: crumpet factor 10/10 .. this film is a winner from the beginning for me as I am in total LUST :wubu: with Mr Clooney (ooooooooooooh just the name!).

The film was pacy and well thought out. Lighthearted and some great twists and turns.

Nothing to tax the brain here but a  film for the guys and the gals.. (ok more for the chicks as the crumpet is OUTSTANDING:

George Clooney
Matt Damon
Andy Garcia
Brad Pitt


...can't go on sorry, far tooooooooo lucious!

CeCe xx


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jun 11, 2007)

*Trust the Man*


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2007)

Idiocracy-9.5


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 18, 2007)

Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer: 5.5

Pros:

- Laurence Fishburne as the voice of the Surfer
- A truly badass Doctor Doom who pretty much won't die
- Less backstory as to the team and more camaraderie.
- The nerd vs. quarterback speech (you'll like it when you hear it).
- Some deep-ass holes (space intentional) all over the world. That poor Thames...

Cons:

- Alba, the whole thing, from the fake contacts to the fake hair to the all-over bake tan. What's with the size 1 skirt, anyway? *That's no corset...it's a waist station.*
- The guy with the smarmy-spelling British name shouldn't dance, esp. as Mr. Fantastic.
- Human Torch: Fire don't burn in space, bitch.
- Not enough CLOBBERIN'!


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 19, 2007)

Shrek III 8/10: Lots of double-entendres that the kids don't get but I do
Oceans 13 9/10: I am a confirmed Cloon-a-tic
Spidey III 5/10: There's just something irritatingly dorky about Tobey McGuire
Pirates III 8/10: Confused me at first, but really fun and lots of action
Surf's Up 7/10: Amazing animation, the water and waves look real


----------



## Suicide Jade (Jun 19, 2007)

200 pound beauty..
it's a korean film so subtitle haters beware...
i have the talent *my family is insanely jealous* of being able to keep one eye onscreen and one on the titles.. i never miss a thing..

i'll give it 10
albeit a little cheesy *it's good cheesy* it's about this girl Kang, Hanna
who by day is a phone sex operator and by night the real voice behing korea's milli vanilli, the pop star Ammy.
the poor girl does all this and takes care of her senile dad at a nursing home every day.. she also has this huge crush on her boss..
after hearing some really nasty things said about her and a horrible trick played on her at her boss' birthday party she dissappears for a year and completely changes herself.. but she finds out that change has its drawbacks too.. 8stops before she spoils it*
i cried like an infant...:blush:

i watched it for free nd a whole bunch of other things free at tv-links.co.uk
it's the awesomeness!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 19, 2007)

*Fast Food Nation* - 9/1O

I may never eat a hamburger from a fast food chain again, but still a damn good movie!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 19, 2007)

_*Brazil*_

Dark, haunting, and in parts utterly hilarious. A bit too long, but nonetheless an amazing film with excellent social commentary, touching on bureaucracy, terrorism, and even _plastic surgery_. That last one is I think probably the funniest, and the particular plot thread that continues through the film comes to a morbidly funny conclusion.

Jonothan Pryce makes an excellent Sam Lowry, and his run-ins with Harry Tuttle- played quite charmingly by Robert de Niro- were some of my favourite parts of the film.

Interspersed between the dark reality is Lowry's dream world, where he's some sort of angelic knight, fighting to save the woman he loves from a bunch of monsters that are about as Gilliam-esque as one can get.

*9/10*

P.S. Good luck getting the theme out of your head after watching.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 19, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> _*Brazil*_
> 
> Dark, haunting, and in parts utterly hilarious. A bit too long, but nonetheless an amazing film with excellent social commentary, touching on bureaucracy, terrorism, and even _plastic surgery_. That last one is I think probably the funniest, and the particular plot thread that continues through the film comes to a morbidly funny conclusion.
> 
> ...



Gee, *thanks*! Just you mentioning it, I can't get that tune outta my head! lol I still can't get over what they ate in that movie.... ugh...


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 19, 2007)

Knocked Up

I was a bit distracted by the beautiful girl who fell asleep on my shoulder while I was watching, but the movie had a good pace and was quite funny. All the characters seem rounded and human, and I found myself empathizing with Ben quite a bit. The story is predictable, but still enjoyable.

8/10

=Divals


----------



## cammy (Jun 19, 2007)

"Hitch" with Will Smith- cute romantic comedy.


----------



## Paw Paw (Jun 20, 2007)

" Bridge to Terabithia"

I give it a nine. Nothing like I expected. Keep some tissues.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## tink977 (Jun 20, 2007)

Knocked Up
11/10

I LOVED it!!!!!


----------



## Mini (Jun 20, 2007)

Beerfest: 7.5/10

Funny shit which probably would have been funnier had I been feeling better.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 20, 2007)

Borat: 2/10

That's generous. Maybe 10 minutes of funny for 1.5 hours of crap.


----------



## clynn (Jun 25, 2007)

Ghost Rider 10/10
Fantastic Four - Rise Of The Silver Surfer 8/10


You know, I can't help but LOVE all of these movies coming out based on comics that I have read since I was in 5th grade. I pretty much ignore what is supposed to happen, and just enjoy the story that's being told to me. I was very entertained for the entire length of both movies.

Yay, comic book characters!!


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 25, 2007)

Ocean's Thirteen, better than Twelve not as good as Eleven. But certainly makes you ready for Vegas!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

The Green Mile (only seen snippets of it before believe it or not)...it gets a easy 9/10!


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 25, 2007)

Surf's Up - 7/10 - A positive message, stunning visuals, mildly entertaining seen through the eyes of an 8 year-old


----------



## Esme (Jun 25, 2007)

I got some freebies from Blockbuster so here goes:

Happy Feet 2/10... substitue penguins for reindeer and the earth for Christmas, and you get Happy Feet... minus santa. Dumb. And don't tell me "it's a kids' movie" because I think kids are smarter than we give them credit for. 

Eragon 6/10... More Malkovich would have equalled a better score, although the addition of Jeremy Irons is always a plus. 

X Men III 5/10... Yes, it has Hugh Jackman, but it also has a ridiculous plot... I watched half before I gave up, so I gave it half the points. 

I think I'm going to go back to House reruns...:doh:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 25, 2007)

Casino Royale - 7/10

Daniel Craig is the 'edgier' Bond and the whole film (larking. rolling and shooting) was made worth it for when he appears out of the sea... :wubu:


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 27, 2007)

"The Sentinel" 5/10


----------



## toni (Jun 28, 2007)

Surfs up: 9/10...It was pretty funny, my daughter did not have to wake me up once through the whole movie. That is always a s PLUS.


1408: 6/10...It left me wanting more. I loved John Cusack and Sam Jackson in it but I felt it could have been much more. Awesome idea though, just not enough follow through. There are a couple of very sad moments in this movie, I almost walked out at one point.


----------



## mejix (Jun 29, 2007)

*ratatouille- 9/10*

another great film from the creator of the invincibles. good fun that is actually quite smart. in my humblest opinion very insightful about art. 



*


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Jun 29, 2007)

Snow Cake. 10/10 

Alan Rickman and Sigorney Weaver. Excellent indie film.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 29, 2007)

reno 911: the movie 4/10

it had a few good laughs, just as the show does. but they couldnt keep it going for 2 hours.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 30, 2007)

Live Free and Die Hard

Lots of action, most of it unbelievable, but certainly expected.
I'd give it a 7/10 because I love the Mac computer guy! LOL!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 30, 2007)

*A Clockwork Orange*

Well, I had never seen the movie before, nor had I read any reviews. I like to watch a movie without reading what the movie is about, that way I have no idea what to expect.  I had no idea what to expect, and was left with something I would have never expected at all. It's a very raw movie, with some incredibly frightening motives behind the plot....
It's captivating, and excruciating at the same time. I love Malcolm's acting style in the movie. It's phenomenal! I was left with a crazed feeling, and a satisfactory feeling at the end of the movie.

I give it a *7 out of 10*.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

Sicko - 9 out of 10

For making me wish I lived in the UK, France or Cuba where _everyone_ regardless of economic status gets decent healthcare. 

Cuba? Amazing.


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 6, 2007)

Last movie I saw was 1408...I give it a 7 out of 10...not gory at all...Samuel L. Jackson delivers a kickass buildup...and John Cusack...well he wears too much eyeliner...the sassy boy


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Last movie I saw was 1408...I give it a 7 out of 10...not gory at all...Samuel L. Jackson delivers a kickass buildup...and John Cusack...well he wears too much eyeliner...the sassy boy



Almost forgot.. we saw that too.


8 out of 10 for me... I really digged it.


----------



## lizzy (Jul 6, 2007)

ripley said:


> I got the Colin Firth Pride and Prejudice DVDs for Christmas. That movie is amazing, the closest to the book itself!




I agree. I think the Colin Firth Darcy is played much better and the A&E version is much closer to the book. I'd give this Pride and Prejudice a 10/10.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 6, 2007)

*"Shooter"* on DVD 

I'll give it an 8. It was good, an interesting story with several somewhat predictable plot twists. Mark Wahlberg was good as the unstoppable underdog hero, and Danny Glover as always was excellent. There was undoubtedly a certain level of cheesiness, but all in all was rather entertaining. I like the overall statement of the film, though I do tire rather quickly of these shoot-em-up type flicks.

On a somewhat related note, am I the only person on earth who thought Scorsese's *"The Departed"* was terrible?


----------



## Esme (Jul 6, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Last movie I saw was 1408...I give it a 7 out of 10...not gory at all...Samuel L. Jackson delivers a kickass buildup...and John Cusack...well he wears too much eyeliner...the sassy boy



I like his kind of sass though, and would kind of like to see this movie, as long as it's more suspenseful than gory.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 6, 2007)

Rocky I, on cable!

10 baby...all the way.


I cry like a baby every time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 7, 2007)

Transformers. I loved it and it was all I expected it to be and more. It could not have been as good without Peter Cullen voicing Optimus Prime (although I wish Frank Welker had voiced Megatron; Agent Smith's voice didn't quite cut it). I do have one beef with the movie, and it extends beyond this one film to many others. I would also like feedback from the African-American members of this board, mainly to clarify, agree or disagree with my take, so apologies up front--offensiveness is not intended. 

SPOILER WARNING, just on the safe side...

Why is it that the majority of action films, including many comedies and other similar 'blockbuster' titles always include the 'token' stereotypical black character? Have we not moved beyond this going into the 21st century? In this film there were two principal black actors: Tyrese Gibson played the soldier, who I felt was a solidly-written character. The other actor, Anthony Anderson, played the hacker 'hero' who was written to appeal to what I feel is a tired stereotype: Loud, gluttonous, smart yet cowardly, running around in fear of police, robots and the danger in general, giving what I can only see as a "oh, lawdy lawd!" type performance. I was told that "It's Anthony Anderson, he always plays these types of roles," but I still fail to justify the character based just on that.

If anyone has ever seen the Amos n Andy/Stepin Fetchit type characterizations, later parodied in many Wayans Bros. comedies (hell, Tom and Jerry cartoons got away with it for DECADES), I am sure the stereotype isn't unusual to spot. My question is: Do African-Americans find this type of characterization amusing and relevant to their lifestyle and peers, or does it weaken the whole film by making what I (as a white male) could only see as a racist affront to blacks by catering to a comedic relief character? It was even more apparent in the brief time Bernie Mac was on the screen as the shady car dealer. The trailer for the Adam Sandler movie before this even had a Rob Schneider performance as a Chinese "ching chang" stereotype minister ("no ticky, no washy", that sort of thing).

People may say, "Now Snackbar, come on. It's a movie. Based on a toy series. About alien robots. That _transform_. Let it ride already, because _Sense and Sensibility_ it ain't." But I see it again and again and again in films, sometimes so subtle you can barely catch it. Am I dreaming? Is it something that a Caucasian just can't understand? Do I just need a damn hug? Duct tape? Somebody tell me, because it bothered me throughout the whole damn Transformers flick and sullied what I would have otherwise considered a solid action film.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Jul 7, 2007)

Transformers... It rocked!


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 8, 2007)

"Phat Gurlz" 2/10. I was mad disappointed. With all the places this movie could have taken the subject, it chose to keep it typical. If I were not an FA and I wanted to know what that world was about, or if I wanted to learn something about how fat women feel, this movie would have taught me nothing. To make matters worse, they tried way too hard to be funny. Well, the scene in the burger joint was funny. And yes it is always a pleasure looking at Monique, and yes there were alot of hotties in the movie and I was still bored. Maybe one day someone will get it right.


----------



## toni (Jul 9, 2007)

Transformers 10/10- This movie rocked!!!!!!


Yes, I will agree with you, Phat Girlz was not only boring it was extremely annoying. I gave myself a head ache with all the eye rolling. Monique is so talented, I do not know what she was thinking.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 9, 2007)

Transformers --- loved it! 10/10 as well.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 9, 2007)

Knocked up 8/10
Dreamland on DVD 9/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 9, 2007)

Transformers - 9/10 (where was Optimus Prime's trailer? ;_; )

This movie was like the guy version of a chick flick, I think. 'splosions, evil government mans, giant robots... what's not to like? 

=Divals


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2007)

Transformers was cool 9/10. Some moments had me teary eyed. 

Knocked Up 8.5/10. Very eye opening film. Gotta love shoes.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw "Transformers" with my son Sunday. I am not into comics and stuff, so the preview made me think it was some sort of "Independence Day" movie. It wasn't, but it was amazingly well done. And despite its 2:15 minute or so length, I was never bored. It's definitely a boys' flic and I found it far more exciting and with-it than the last Superman movie. And, of course, seeing the Camaro concept car in action --- yeah!!!


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

Really, Conrad? That's good to hear. I like action movies a lot, as you might imagine, but didn't know if it would be too over the top.


ThatFatGirl said:


> Almost forgot.. we saw that too.
> 
> 8 out of 10 for me... I really digged it.


Same here and same score. I thought it was very effective and effectively creepy, too.


----------



## Tina (Jul 10, 2007)

boogiebomb said:


> "Phat Gurlz" 2/10. I was mad disappointed. With all the places this movie could have taken the subject, it chose to keep it typical. If I were not an FA and I wanted to know what that world was about, or if I wanted to learn something about how fat women feel, this movie would have taught me nothing. To make matters worse, they tried way too hard to be funny. Well, the scene in the burger joint was funny. And yes it is always a pleasure looking at Monique, and yes there were alot of hotties in the movie and I was still bored. Maybe one day someone will get it right.


I enjoyed it a lot. I also think it really shows how some fat girls feel some times. I thought there were some typical scenes in there (which I didn't care for), but felt most of it was much more sympathetic than most other films would show towards showing fat women as anything but sexless jokes. I've watched it a few times and would watch it again. Did you happen to watch the special footage? I like how the film got made, and admire the guy for what he did and how much he believed in it.


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jul 10, 2007)

The Good Shepard... 9/10..couldn't sleep till it was done.
Superman Returns...5/10.... just seemed disjointed...and the ending didn't make sense.


Ratatoille.... 10/10 great great movie.


----------



## Pookie (Jul 10, 2007)

My Neighbour Totoro

*squees* so so cute! I loved this anime so much. My boyfriend recently started me watching them and I wanted to see Totoro so much, has a big cat bus in it and it was adorable.

10/10


----------



## -X- (Jul 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Transformers. I loved it and it was all I expected it to be and more. It could not have been as good without Peter Cullen voicing Optimus Prime (although I wish Frank Welker had voiced Megatron; Agent Smith's voice didn't quite cut it). I do have one beef with the movie, and it extends beyond this one film to many others. I would also like feedback from the African-American members of this board, mainly to clarify, agree or disagree with my take, so apologies up front--offensiveness is not intended.
> 
> SPOILER WARNING, just on the safe side...
> 
> ...



About Transformers...I give it a *9/10* *SPOILER WARNING*:

I actually liked the movie alot, even though I did feel that 2/3 of the black characters were stereo-typical in the way they acted. Of course Bernie Mac and Anthony are comedians, so I did at one point think that I was going way to deep into it ( I did laugh a good amount whenever they were on-screen as well as introduced) but as part African American I do see it alot. Sometimes I think that people don't generally do things like that on purpose, but sub-consciously do it.

I guess in my mind I kept thinking of Tyrese as going the same stereo-typical illiterate black male during one scene, the part where they are examining the scorpion tail, somebody asked him a question (I think), and the whole time I was assuming he was going to say something along the lines of "the what-what?", something along the terms of that to show his ignorance, but instead he actually just calmly answered the question. He was also the one who gathered the info in those binoculars at the beginning of the movie, so he was able to determine which weapons would be the most effective against the robot scorpion. Definitely not the token black guy.

Even though it was for laughs with Bernie Mac and Anderson though, I did see the usual, living with a mother figure, yelling at that mother figure, etc. Not saying that there wasn't a few other cliche's such as the 'hot scientist' rule/thing. Overall I enjoyed the movie and didn't really reflect upon all that until after I had seen the movie.


----------



## Mini (Jul 10, 2007)

The Big Lebowski 10/10

One of only three movies that I'll never get tired of watching. A true classic.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 10, 2007)

*A Hard Days Night* - *10!!!*

A classic for the ages, anyone who loves The Beatles, music, 60s nostalgia or just having fun can appreciate this one. You know, for all the years I've been a Beatles fan, I've only now just seen this film in it's entirety as it has been released on DVD. Now the only Beatles film I have yet to see is "Let It Be," which as I understand it has not as of yet been released digitally.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 13, 2007)

missaf said:


> I didn't think Tyrese was a token Black-guy. I loved his character and wished we had seen more of him. That being said, the car salesman was black, and the creme de la creme computer hacker was black. I don't think there was "token" about it.
> 
> And if you are thinking that way-- there was a token Black guy Autobot in Jazz, too.



I didn't think Tyrese was either. He had way too little screen time, inho.

By 'token,' I should have explained my definition. Token to me describes either a) a movie that has a character written in who is black simply to have a black character in the film to appeal to the demographic or b) a black character written in a derogatory or stereotypical manner often in such a way to reduce the effectiveness of the role. This is, however, not to imply that gangsta-type characters are poor actors; Tupac Shakur was a hell of an actor given the medium he worked in; I also like Will Smith for the exact same reason, because you can feel the guy's emotion.

I guess in my mind when I see two black characters set to a defined polarity of roles, I can almost picture in my mind a couple of white producers watching an early cut of a film with a well-written and acted black role and them saying "hmm, that guy's a bit too strong, too mainstream, too likeable. We need a gangsta-type antagonist or sidekick to bring it down a couple notches." A specific example in film now escapes me but I have seen that type of thinking before.

Trying not to dig a hole with my rationale here. It was simply something I noticed personally about the movie. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 21, 2007)

Rented a bunch of dvd's the other night!

Ghost Rider 7/10 it was fun.
The Protector - ok, I'm not judging story here. 10/10 the fight scenes were crazy nice!!
Deja Vu - 3/10 boring as hell!!!
Hannibal Rising - the makers of this film should be burned alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoking Aces - 8/10 pretty fun time
The Queen - 11 Helen Mirren kicks ass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## William (Jul 22, 2007)

I would give it a 9

Serenity is the Movie version of the Sci-Fi Channel's show Firefly.

Some great Science Fiction/Action

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/serenity/

William


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Transformers*

I thought it was a relatively good movie, with some heart-pounding action that really was justified on the big screen. My one biggest complaint with this movie was the fact that I thought a lot of the actors not only did not act their part accordingly, but that a lot of the actors/actresses had no point, no reason, and no character in the movie at all. I felt somewhat uneasy with the comical factor in the movie, albeit I did laugh in some areas. Where I was left somewhat annoyed with some crappy acting (in my opinion), it was made up for in the pure action aspect of the view. The graphics were incredible, the explosions were incredible, and I will definitely want to purchase this DVD.
I rate the movie a *7 out of 10*.

*Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix*

Honestly, I have way too much of a bad taste in my brain. I thought the movie was extremely rushed, very bland, and I feel that it did not fit in, _at all_ with the rest of the movies that have all ready been released on DVD. I must admit that some parts in the movie were spectacular, I also have to give that credit to the visual department of the film crew. In my opinion, most of the repeat actors (for instance, Snape, Uncle Vernon, Dumbledore, and Hagrid) seemed as though they were ... above (for lack of a better term) acting to the same degree as previous movies. Though, I think a lot of that has to do with the rushed storyline of this particular Harry Potter film.
Also, in my opinion, I feel that the director left out quite a lot of key points in the book, and did not really tell a story. If I had never read the book, I would be utterly confused with what I just saw on the big screen...
I rate the movie a *4 out of 10*. I'm so very disappointed.


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 22, 2007)

Saw 'Ratatouille' the other day and I loved it. What I like about the Disney/Pixar collaborations is that Pixar stresses character development and a strong story. The ghost of Gustaue, the fat chef, was a favorite of mine and PlumpLin.  

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Rat2.jpg


View attachment Rat.jpg


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 23, 2007)

*Deja Vu and Borat... so funny this last one... hehehehe...*


----------



## toni (Jul 23, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix 2/10- This is the first movie I have ever walked out on. I could not keep my eyes open. Once my popcorn was done, I had nothing else keeping me there. I loved the other movies and anticipated the release of this one. However it turned out to be a huge disappointment. 

I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry 7/10- I loved Kevin James in this flick. He is one of my favorite actors. The movie was very funny but I could do without all the cheap fat jokes.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

"Stand By Me" - a classic from my childhood and for the ages. A definite 10!


----------



## oneqtpieami (Jul 23, 2007)

Hairspray! Best movie out there right now for sure 









www.myspace.com/peacepusher


----------



## mossystate (Jul 23, 2007)

Deja Vu...not just the name of a strip club, down the road from me...but just as lame...3/10..being generous..


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 23, 2007)

Bridget Jones Edge of Reason I just found it at Target on Saturday I was so happy to find it. But yes that is the last movie that I watched it was pretty good and I loved how she gained all that weight for the role she should have kept the weight on her and not have lost it all because if they do a 3rd installment of Bridget Jones she's going to have to gain the weight all back and thats a headache to me I would have just kept the weight on really I would have


----------



## volatile (Jul 23, 2007)

300 - I give it a 9/10
I just loved it. I couldn't tear my eyes away from the screen, even for a bathroom break. lol


----------



## Aliena (Jul 23, 2007)

1)'Mean Creek'- 4/10. It stars Macaulay Culkin. It was good, but slow and the ending sucked. I'll leave it at that. 

2)'The Messengers'- 5/10 It stars Dillan McDermitt. It was slow going, but once it got, it got me. The way the story came about wasn't what I was expecting, so I give it at least a 5. However, the ending too sucked!


3)'The Last Mimzy'- 7/10. I really liked this movie and pray some day I'll meet someone who can explain what a Mandala is to me, in lay mans terms. I looked on the net, but whao...deep. Great message in this film and I was rather impressed with the children actors acting abilities. (sorry, don't know their names off hand) It had Timothy Hutton as the daddy. 

4)'Notes on a Scandal'- 6/10. Creepy! This movie was about 2 teachers who meet, befriend and have a tricky friendship. One is old, the other young. When one learns a secret about the other, it goes down hill from there. Pretty good, but slow in some parts. It stars Cate Blanchett.


----------



## mejix (Jul 24, 2007)

*l'enfant- 8/10*
this is a very focused study on arrested development -mostly male- that was on pretty much every film critic top 10 list for last year. it doesn't develop a very complicated plot but concentrates on character development. the main characters, a couple with a newborn, behave like overgrown children. it is very well done and at points breathtaking because it is believable. i am quite glad i saw it and will never forget it. still i don't think its the kind of movie that i would need or like to see again. 

*ghost world- 7/10*
im really not convinced that the director is all that detached from the annoying main character. then again it could be that my mortal enemy loved this movie. i have a soft spot for films with personality and this one has plenty of it. plus you gotta like the indian film clip. 

*sweet sweetback's baadassssss song- the finger*
i couldnt believe this movie could be that bad. but it is. 

*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 24, 2007)

I just tonight watched one of the best hilariously bad movies EVER.

_*Total Recall*_.

Cheesy as all hell, but Rob Bottin is an incredible artist- he does the prosthetics. Those and some of the special effects are still today pretty damned impressive.

Plus, it's just fucking hilarious fun. Almost totally mindless, with a couple parts that touch on something deep. But director Verhoeven, like Michael Bay, doesn't do too much with them. Probably for the better, really.

*7.5/10*


----------



## Aurora1 (Jul 25, 2007)

The last two movies I watched were....

The Holiday
rating 8 for it's level of cuteness  

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
rating 9 for awesome acting


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2007)

_*Naked Lunch*_

Extinguish all rational thought.

It's a frozen moment when everyone sees what is on the end of every fork.

Mindfuck.

Have to watch again to hope to understand it.

*7/10*


----------



## Esme (Jul 25, 2007)

Aliena said:


> 3)'The Last Mimzy'- 7/10. I really liked this movie and pray some day I'll meet someone who can explain what a Mandala is to me, in lay mans terms. I looked on the net, but whao...deep. Great message in this film and I was rather impressed with the children actors acting abilities. (sorry, don't know their names off hand) It had Timothy Hutton as the daddy.



A mandala is basically a shape that encourages the person to look at it and focus attention and often aids in meditation or trance induction. That is a VERY basic idea for it. Some Buddhist monks make them out of sand, but they can be many different things. I could go into more detail, but I don't think that's what you're looking for.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Canonista (Jul 25, 2007)

Hairspray. I normally avoid musicals as a matter of Man Card preservation, but this one is EXCELLENT. I give it a 9 out of 10.

Do not miss this movie!


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm trusting you guys. And my mom. Hairspray better not suck.

I'm with the above on Harry Potter. Way too rushed. Tonks, however, was actually as cute in the movie as I imagined her to be. Also, the girl who played Luna was awesome.


----------



## Canonista (Jul 25, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> I'm trusting you guys. And my mom. Hairspray better not suck.




I saw Hairspray twice, and I just don't do musicals. It was that good.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 25, 2007)

Transformers- 9.5/10 Loved it- and I actually did not care to see it!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 25, 2007)

*The Number 23* 8/10

It was pretty interesting, and I'll watch anything with Jim Carrey. He was great (and hot)!

But I just failed to see WHY 23 was so special.


----------



## pinuptami (Jul 26, 2007)

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry 9/10


----------



## pudgy (Jul 27, 2007)

Dogma: 7/10

Had some really funny parts, but had some really boring parts too.


----------



## Midori (Jul 27, 2007)

The Contract ... disappointingly lame ... 4/10

&#9834;midori


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 27, 2007)

The Fighting Temptations (9/10): Actually pretty rolicking! Never been a big Cuba fan, but he's a solid lead. And who can turn down Beyonce? I mean, honestly.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 27, 2007)

*The Professional* (aka *Leon*) 10/10

Why? Well, Gary Oldman's in it and he plays a psycho (and damn, he does a good job!) Plus, Jean Reno is probably the sweetest hit-man in any movie ever. and Natalie Portman was so adorable as a hit-man wannabe. and... oh yea, Gary Oldman's in it! 

It had great action, some cute funny parts and a lot of milk. and the last line in the whole movie was "Shit." haha!


and Gary Oldman :wubu: *sigh*




:eat2: :smitten:


----------



## marlowegarp (Jul 27, 2007)

I concur. 10/10 for this incredible movie.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Jul 31, 2007)

*The Good Shepherd and The Pursuit of Happyness, I loved the last one.*


----------



## lemmink (Jul 31, 2007)

The pursuit of happyness was so amazing!! 


Just watched K-911 on a bus trip.

0/10. Longest bus trip ever.


----------



## maxoutfa (Aug 1, 2007)

Find Me Guilty - a Sidney Lumet film about the big Gangster trials several years ago. Some seriously funny moments (and most of the in court dialog was purportedly from the court transcripts).

I'd give it at least a 7, maybe even more.

Also seen recently:

Vera Drake - taking place in 1950's England, a woman decides to "help" young women in trouble. Some amazing acting, especially by the lead charactor - very powerful.

I'd give it an 8

Little Miss Sunshine - I was wondering where this film was headed, but the tone of the film certainly grows on you, and in the end you just laugh your tail off. As disfunctional as this family is, they ultimately come together and thumb their collective noses at the perverse establishment.

An 8-1/2.

Waking Life - a very trippy animated film - using several styles of drawing to get across the surreal feeling that's essential to the movies' theme. Very zen and existential - lot's of quotes to ponder.

A 7 for being deep and original.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 3, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.

8/10?

It was cool, but I wasnt too thrilled with Sirius Black's death scene. I was hoping it would be all cool, Death By Drapery!! But he was just sucked some smoke-foggy thing.

But Gary looked hot doing it! :smitten:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> 8/10?
> 
> ...



i'm a huge hp nerd and i too was really unsatisfied with sirius' death in the movie. it was just so much sadder in the book, so i was expecting a lot more. it just kinda left me like "...that's it?"

last movie i saw:
simpsons movie - 7/10


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 4, 2007)

300 - 10/10 
Shooter - 8/10
Hot Fuzz - 7/10
Pathfinder - 9/10


----------



## toni (Aug 4, 2007)

the simpsons 8/10

Transformers (for the third time) 12/10


----------



## Aliena (Aug 4, 2007)

*'The Bourne Ultimatum'* A most excellent installment in the series!! I give it a 20/10!!!! You were not let down in any of the acting, humor, or engagements of the characters. I feel there will be another one, because there was still some questions about why and who.
Not to mention, Matt Damon is a hottie!!! :wubu:


Great movie, highly recommend!



Another one I forgot to write up on I went and saw a few weeks back was *'Live Free or Die Hard'* Bruce Willis kept his end of the bargain in this film too. 9/10.


----------



## fasub (Aug 4, 2007)

Bourne Ultimatum, saw it yesterday, and enjoyed it. They will probably do another one.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 4, 2007)

Though haven't they run out of books? Either way, yes: Bourne was pretty kick-ass. 10/10


----------



## Aliena (Aug 6, 2007)

Did anyone see *'Mr. Brooks'*? I did and enjoyed this movie thoroughly. 
Kevin Costner did an excellent job acting in this film, as did William Hurt. This movie had you contemplating the mind of a paranoid schizophrenic for hours. I give it a 8.5 out of 10. 


Another movie that creeped me out was *'Room 1408'*. It actually had me jump a few times and the ending gave me chills. Great ghost story. John Cusack and Samuel Jackson really give this film a lift with their stunning performances. 

8.5/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 6, 2007)

The Neverending Story!!

10/10 mostly because it was my favorite movie growing up. aww memories...


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 6, 2007)

FA to the Bone said:


> *The Good Shepherd and The Pursuit of Happyness, I loved the last one.*



I saw both and loved both. Good Shepherd was a tad convoluted (didn't care much for the whole sub-plot of trying to find out who was in the bedroom on the video tape).

And regarding Happyness, I don't think I've ever cheered a character on in hopes that he/she succeeds.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 6, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix.
> 
> 8/10?
> 
> It was cool, but I wasnt too thrilled with Sirius Black's death scene.



Would this be considered a "spoiler" for those of us who haven't seen it yet?


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 6, 2007)

*Die Hard 4.0*


----------



## The_Hero (Aug 6, 2007)

Nancy Drew 9/10.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 6, 2007)

1408 it was 7/10


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 6, 2007)

We just got 300 on DVD.

Now I haven't seen the previous version, but after watching the movie and reading the mixed reviews, I'd give it a 7.9/10. It wasn't as action-packed as I thought it would be, but it had some realism (And some good action parts), it's obviously semi-historic, and overall pretty good.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

Im watching misery at the moment, and waiting in fear of the...the..ohgod, the bloking! Urgh!!!

Great movie, but a bit slow, and thats really the best/worst part. French & Saunders did it justice.

8/10


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2007)

Kareda said:


> Transformers- 9.5/10 Loved it- and I actually did not care to see it!



I felt the same way. I went for my son and ended up liking it a lot!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 6, 2007)

The last theater movie i saw was The Simpsons movie. i loved it. I think it was a big tribute to the fans. I loved the mom scenes where you could see all the various characters that have appeared in various episodes. It was funny enough for me to consider seeing it again the theater. 10/10

The last movie we watched that was rented: Ghost Rider
I liked this movie. It was a little slow to get me though. i'm a big fan of Nick Cage movies. I enjoyed the ride that the movie took me on. 7/10


----------



## maxoutfa (Aug 7, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Though haven't they run out of books? Either way, yes: Bourne was pretty kick-ass. 10/10



Nope - the Ludlum estate give Eric Van Lustbader (writer of The Ninja, etc) permission to write a Bourne book - which he completed last year - a pretty darned good read by the way, and should make a compelling movie as well.


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 7, 2007)

me and a date went to see the bourne ultimatum yesterday night ... and i'm sorry, but that movie is completely off its chain ... bourne is so ridiculously badass (and, of course, he has always been this way - but especially in this one) that we actually just cracked up (along with most of the audience) at several totally serious, totally life-or-death scenes because he's so out of control and SO good it is ... dare i say, ridiculous.

i loved every single minute of it though, and i may be so bold to say it's my favorite from the series so far (loooved the very final scene, too).

while i think it would make a great, solid end to the series on film ... i'm weary that it will actually be the last.

and if another does follow, i will indeed see it opening weekend and probably love that one too. i do agree that there are several areas of development that are missing in bourne's past after this third film, and a few questions/people still around that could be dealt with in a fourth.

*the bourne ultimatum, 10/10* ... favorite film, thus far, of '07.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2007)

*The Last Wave*

*(Review contains some mild spoilers)*

Australian film about a lawyer who becomes involved in a case about the murder of an Aborigine by his own people. As the film progresses, the line between what is real and what is not becomes so severely blurred that by the climax it seems as though it disappears altogether.

And aside from the last twenty minutes or so, most of the film moves very slowly. It's not uninteresting, but it isn't really exciting. Also, the character's increasing inability to tell reality from dream feels too rushed, as though instead of a sense of sanity being chipped away (as seen, for example, in _The Shining_, or _The Haunting_) the feeling that you get is that he woke up in a fog that just gets denser as the movie progresses.

Overall, it's a strange trip that leaves the viewer feeling as though the line between reality and hallucination is still blurred.

*6.5/10*- that seed of doubt that's placed in the viewer's mind bumps the rating up a bit.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 7, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Would this be considered a "spoiler" for those of us who haven't seen it yet?



Then wouldnt this whole thread be filled with spoilers for movies I havent seen yet?

think about it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

The death of a specific character is a big spoiler. General reviews with only the most basic plot details are not.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> The death of a specific character is a big spoiler. General reviews with only the most basic plot details are not.



It was in the book, which came out years ago! This IS the Harry potter series we're talking about. Even people who dont like HP knows what happens.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not complaining, just pointing out what the beef is  and you're right, I looked up the ending of Deathly Hallows, and I was fine.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 7, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> I'm not complaining, just pointing out what the beef is  and you're right, I looked up the ending of Deathly Hallows, and I was fine.



I did the same! I like being spoiled.


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2007)

My sweetie has decided that I haven't seen enough "good" movies, so it's now his mission for me to watch a bunch of old, and not so old, movies that he thinks are good, that I haven't seen. The problem is, I'm not really into "good" movies. I want fun, happy, quirky movies with wit and intelligence. His movies are generally depressing to me. 

Anyway, this past week I've seen:

Midnight Cowboy- Well, at least I know where the "Hey, I'm walkin' here!" line comes from. This one made me sad. 

Mystic River- Let's see, Tim Robbins, Sean Penn... yeah, it's one of those "deep" movies. I liked it up until the ending. Depressing. 

The Graduate- Who knew that Dustin Hoffman's father was KITT?? This one was also oddly depressing. I did get a shock to see how smallish Hoffman really is. He's such a BIG presence that I sometimes forget he's actually rather short-statured. 

I'm not going to give these films a "score" because I'm pretty sure no one else would agree with me, and I'd probably annoy the "film conneseurs" out there.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 8, 2007)

Just watched Latter Days again, Love it. 9/10. 

I cannot articulate the plot as wonderful as this:



> Christian (Wes Ramsey), a hunky, 20-something, West Hollywood party boy gets more than he bargains for when he tries to seduce 19-year-old Elder Aaron Davis (Steve Sandvoss), a sexually confused Mormon missionary who moves into his apartment complex. When Christian exposes Davis' secret sexual desire, Davis' rejects Christian for being shallow and empty, The encounter shatters each boy's reality and draws the two into a passionate romance that risks destroying their lives. Latter Days is a charming, sexy, and moving tale that will leave you believing in the transformational power of love.



It certainly has a couple vivid parts, but the plot is so moving. I used to be Mormon myself so I can attest to how they feel about homosexuality and the steps they are willing to take to "make you straight" (not from first hand experience however) Though I also know what it is like to be confused about your sexuality, (being with women myself in my past) and the toll it takes on you when you have been thumped in the head so many times that it is a sin and one you will burn in Hell for. I'm still confused at times what the "right" answer is and probably the reason though Christian, I do not attend church. Because I have a hard time believing God will condemn you for Love. This movie brings that point across so amazingly, I cry every time. Excellent movie and I encourage you to view it if you perhaps have the same ideals.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2007)

*'Orgazmo'*. Excellent movie from Stone and Parker. 
I actually first saw this movie when it came out on video, but watched it again tonight. It always puts me in hysterics with the Mormon thing. (yeah, there's a history)

Anyways, a Mormon missionary (Parker) gets suckered into the porn industry and befriends a quantum physics genius who's made a ray gun that makes a person orgasm when shot with it. 

Hilarious antics--9/10. Highly recommend for a good laugh.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 9, 2007)

*'The Number 23'*. This movie really lacked and reminded me of *'The Machinest'*. 

It stars Jim Carey and Virginia Madsen. Jim Carey stars as Walter Sparrow who reads a book his wife bought him for his birthday. (his characters birthday happens to be mine) The books title is "The Number 23". 

Anyways, he narrates this book throughout the movie and before you know it, you find yourself adding up numbers. Hell I was adding up the digi clock to see if it added to 23! 
I added my name to 23 and I added my address to the number 23!:blink: 

The one thing I didn't count, but should of now that I think about it, is the number of racy sex scenes Jim Carey and Virginia Madsen had. I am sure it would add up to 23. 

I would give my rating of this movie a 23, but that's really over compensating. However, if I add up 2 and 3, it will come out to 5 and that's what I give this movie; 5/10. 

Gotta love Netflix. Cheaper than the $8.50 + popcorn and a coke ($17.75) it would have taken to figure out this movie sucked 23 different ways!


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 9, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Gotta love Netflix. Cheaper than the $8.50 + popcorn and a coke ($17.75) it would have taken to figure out this movie sucked 23 different ways!



gawd, you're telling me. i remember when the number 23 came out in theaters here, almost nothing else had been out for awhile and my friends and i had been looking for a flick to see for several weeks. we all gave in and decided to go see this shitstorm.

twenty bucks and some hours later, i was counting 23 different things i could've used that money on while profusely weeping in the theater parking lot.

okay, that's a lie. but the movie sucked balls. it keeps playing you like something big is about to happen, or some huge twist is about to occur, until finally the end credits roll up on the screen. that's when you realize you just watched 2 hours of nothingness. 5 out of 10 might be too generous (just my opinion though).

haha i will say jim carrey waaaas hilarious though -- ya know? the scene where she wants revenge's "tear you apart" comes on?! hahahah awwwful.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2007)

Jim Carrey pretty much just sucks. except in Eternal Sunshine, of course with that script anyone could of been impressive.

Hot Fuzz 10/10

Have you ever fired your gun in the air while screaming AHHH

yeah, Shaun Of The Dead is one of my favorites .. I had very high expectations for this one and it did not disappoint! Timothy Dalton was hilariously evil.

I'm a slasher! .. of prices! *evil grin*


----------



## mejix (Aug 9, 2007)

*killer of sheep- 8.5 or 9/10*

the movie was produced for less than $10k in 1978 by a graduate film student but was never released widely because of copyright problems. it neverheless has become a cult classic and in 1990 was selected by the library of congress as a national treasure. all the reviews have been hyperbolic. it is kind of an artsy fartsy film very much influenced by european movies but with a decidedly african american feel to it. doesn't really have much of a plot but its rather a collection of scenes. while many of the scenes feel very contrived, many of the juxtapositions of images are inspired. it has a very quirky sensibility to it, a very pleasant openess. plus it was nice to hear dinah washington singing "this bitter earth". hadn't heard that one in ages. 


http://www.musicboxtheatre.com/killerofsheep.html
http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/killerofsheep?q=killer of sheep


*


----------



## jamie (Aug 9, 2007)

*The Science of Sleep*

We saw it last weekend and I am still not sure what I think about it. I really liked it and it has stayed on my mind a lot, but I also kept thinking I missed something and that always gives me a headache. My best friend has seen it over and over and over...so I may have to give it one more go.

I will say there is a horse riding dream scene that rocked my world and made me happy.

I am giving it an 8.75 out of 10. The .75 was just for Gael Garcia Bernal. I have not seen him in anything else and now am on a mission to expand my Gael experience.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2007)

*Hot Fuzz*

I thought that _Shaun of the Dead_ had more laughs, but this film was a bit better overall. Some parts of it, I think, could've been done better- the action scenes were a bit lacking in the area of "knowing what the fuck was going on", but it worked.

*9/10*


----------



## Carrie (Aug 9, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hot Fuzz 10/10
> 
> Have you ever fired your gun in the air while screaming AHHH
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Watched it this weekend, and absolutely howled, especially as an unabashed lover of cheesy kickass action flicks. I'll give it a 10/10, too, but only because Shaun of the Dead gets 11/10.


"No, I've never fired my gun in the air while screaming AHHH!"


----------



## Aliena (Aug 10, 2007)

*'Children of Men'*

This movie, when in theaters, surely had ticket agents handing out antidepressants to patrons. I certainly hope so, because if not, there must have been high suicide rates of movie viewers. 

Could this movie be any more depressing??? I mean, good Gaaawwwd!!!!
And what was the purpose of removing the tits off of the cows? Why were the humans infertile? What was everyone fighting about?!!??

What??? 

2/3, and that's being generous.


Uh-oh, I just noticed 23. :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2007)

'Transformers' - 8/10

I know it's been listed, but it's the last movie I saw. I wasn't expecting such AWESOME special effects! They even had the "wah wah wah" noise when they transformed. I was screaming at the screen, and cheering myself hoarse, by the end.

Before that I saw 'Disturbia' 7/10...surprisingly entertaining. Kind of a 'Rear Window' with teenagers.

And 'Mr. Brooks' 8/10...I don't think this movie got the hype it deserved. Kevin Costner actually had facial expressions! Imagine my shock. The ending surprised me.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

The Final Cut- *8/10 *

"Set in a world with memory implants, Robin Williams plays a cutter, someone with the power of final edit over people's recorded histories. His latest assignment is one that puts him in danger. "

The Final Cut - IMDB 

This movie is so effin _weird_. 
Robin Williams really did an excellent job as a Cutter and the props and scenery was really defined and thought out.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

I watched The Last Mimzy last night. Excellent flick, if the character in Phenomenon had been a child. The two kid actors were great, the fx were also good. It's a nice non-terrifying PG film, so the younger kids can enjoy, too.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 10, 2007)

*The Fast and the Furious:Tokyo Drift* - 6/10

The story was weak and almost non-existent...your typical cookie-cutter "new kid in town falls for the tough bully's girl and must prove himself to win her over and his friend/relative gets hurt/killed in the process". The actors were fine, but weak. What made the movie for me were the race scenes, even though in reality it's unlikely one would have survived the crashes they staged. It's got lots of adrenaline-pumping scenes, gorgeous cars, and a nice surprise visit from Vin Diesel at the end, for those of us who are fans of his.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Aug 10, 2007)

The Simpsons 9/10 any movie with Prof. Frink has to be a classic

Talk To Me 9/10 I really thought this was a special movie with some excellent performances and the sound track was great.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2007)

I've actually seen a bunch of movies lately.

_No Reservations_ -- 8/10. An excellent remake of "Mostly Martha". Catherine Zeta-Jones is aging beautifully and gracefully, Aaron Eckhart is adorable and Abigail Breslin stuns me with such amazing acting ability at such a young age. Great, feel good movie that'll make you want to get into the kitchen and COOK!

_Music and Lyrics_ -- 7/10. Great movie, loved Drew Barrymore and Hugh Grant, a lot of fun. The story line was a little predictable but I think that's half the fun! And I can't get the song they wrote together out of my head.

_The Last Holiday _-- 5/10. I really wanted to like this movie. I love Queen Latifah and Gerard Depardieu makes me warm and gooey inside, but this movie bored me to tears. None of the other characters were believable and the lameness with which her medical diagnosis was handled was just ridiculous. I kept falling asleep during this movie and kept trying to watch it, trying to like it, but it was... meh. 

_The Bourne Ultimatum_ -- 9/10. Amazing special effects. Great story, though fairly predictable. Pacing was good, the camera work made me dizzy but added to the tension of the movie. I was on the edge of my seat, squeezing Burtimus' arm the entire time. 

We're going to see _Stardust _tomorrow and I cannot wait. I heard a review on NPR today that said it was like The Princess Bride with some Black Adder thrown in. Since those are two of my favorite things, I figure it's a no brainer that I'll love it.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 12, 2007)

Danny the Dog aka Unleashed - 9/10

I'm not a big fan of Jet Li - I've never had a desire to see his movies. I decided to watch this one because Morgan Freeman is in it, as well as Bob Hoskins. This movie is from 2005, but it's been playing on Cinemax this month, and I've fallen in love with it. It has the typical Jet Li action scenes in it, and has a dark side to it, but the story line is excellent and the acting superb. It's one of those movies that really touches me, and one I'd definitely buy to add to my movie collection.


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 13, 2007)

*"Inside Man" and "Closer"... the last one make me thoughtful...*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Way of Life - 7/10* The main character is a teen welsh mother who along with her small circle of friends blames all her shortcomings on the immagrant population of britain, her child is contracting eczema but she is afraid to take her daughter to the doctors for fear they will blame her and take her daughter away, she see's her social worker talking with a turkish neighbour (they call him a paki) and assumes that the neighbour is trying to get revenge at what she and her friends have done to him, the film starts as it ends with a man being kicked in on the ground but the second time you get to see the aftermath of the beating, I would reccomend it unless you are going on a holiday to wales and you get paranoid very easily.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 13, 2007)

The Scarlet Letter umm... 6/10

Another movie with Gary Oldman... also with Demi Moore.

I absolutely hated the book in high school, along with the crappy movie we watched and the even crappier play we went to. But this movie wasnt _too_ bad. Same lame story, yea, but... a naked Gary Oldman and a hot sex scene really made it better


----------



## Paw Paw (Aug 13, 2007)

" I think I love my wife" 7/10 

Pretty good, but predictable.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## toni (Aug 13, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum- 8/10 This movie keeps you on the edge of your seat. Now I have to go rent the Bourne Supremacy lol


----------



## Leesa (Aug 13, 2007)

10/10
Loved it! Two fat thumbs up.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ikiru*

Another Kurosawa masterpiece.

Takashi Shimura gives the performance of his life... and it's one of the best performances that I have _ever _seen. He doesn't have very many lines, but his face says more than any words ever could. Also, the song that he sings is absolutely heartbreaking.

*10/10*. It had been far too long since I've seen a truly great movie.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 14, 2007)

Music and Lyrics... 4/10

I dont like Hugh Grant, but Drew Barrymore is always so adorable. The story line was predictable, but the music is fun to sing along with.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 14, 2007)

The Villiage - 8/10, I wont say anything because it'll spoil the film, if you intend to watch it, just watch it don't worry about it lapsing because it will get better, don't ask other peoples oppinions because it may spoil it for you, just immerse yourself in the film and let it take you


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 16, 2007)

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer... this is very good, great end...*


----------



## mossystate (Aug 16, 2007)

I wish I could claim that I was drunk..or that aliens abducted me and stapled my eyelids to my brows..but.I can't..

The Hitcher ( remake ) 1/10 ( the one being for the guy who played the hitcher, but not for this movie )

Wow..just a really horrible movie.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2007)

Hot Rod 10/10

hilarious! good stupid pointless humor. had me laughing long and hard.


----------



## willisgirl (Aug 16, 2007)

*Transformers* 3/10
I fell asleep during the climatic never ending battle scene. I should have waited until it came out on DVD! That way I could have re-winded it and watched the parts I fell asleep on.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 16, 2007)

Something New 10/10
Loved this movie or any movie that has to do with this subject . This movie makes a person think.... Can you really find love out of your own race?


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 17, 2007)

*300* 10/10!

This movie actually lived up to the hype, and it surprised me greatly. It reminded me a lot of Braveheart (my favorite movie everrrr). It left me feeling fucking pumped!!

and David fricken Wenham is in it! And he has an important part! And hes freakin RIPPED!!!! :smitten: 

of course, all those manly half naked bodies couldve been helped by CGI...


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 18, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> *300* 10/10!
> 
> This movie actually lived up to the hype, and it surprised me greatly. It reminded me a lot of Braveheart (my favorite movie everrrr). It left me feeling fucking pumped!!
> 
> ...



THIS... IS... CAKE TOWN! *thud*

=Divals


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 19, 2007)

This movie was just a complete mindbender. I love Satoshi Kon, but every movie of his requires at least two viewings to get everything that goes on. Great plot, good writing and beautiful hand-drawn animation. I've probably pigeonholed myself as an anime geek here, but for this one it was worth it.

For the curious, here's the trailer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcUyB8hl8ro&mode=related&search=


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 29, 2007)

*Stagecoach *(1939)

One of the first great westerns, and it still stands as a damn good movie today. It helped to establish the genre as a good one, and paired up two guys who'd end up doing a lot together: director John Ford, and good ol' John Wayne.

Basically, it's about a group of people travelling via stagecoach through hostile Apache territory. They all have different reasons for going, and all of them are more than just some sort of stock character- there's plenty of character drama in the film, enough so that even without the action bits at the end, the movie'd still be pretty good.

As for acting, I was surprised at how good it was. Thomas Mitchell, who played the barely-sober Doc Boone, won a well-deserved Oscar for his performance, though I'll be damned if he was the only one who was noteworthy- the whole cast put on a fine performance. The banker Gatewood and the gambler Hatfield had some fine moments, and the driver Buck was excellent for comedic relief.

Another thing that surprised me was the action sequence. Although fairly brief, it still had me caught up in it, although that certainly is in part due to the close connection that you feel with these characters that's formed in just over an hour. It really feels as though you're riding with them, so watching them fall under attack is obviously going to get the viewer involved.

And the scenery is absolutely magnificent- I'm going to have to visit Monument Valley someday.

*9/10*


----------



## mel (Aug 29, 2007)

wild hogs 
8/10, i thought it was quite funny!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 30, 2007)

I am Sam 10/10

Not a new movie, but IMO, the best Sean Penn movie. Dakota Fanning is excellent in it too. I *adore* it.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 30, 2007)

Ratatouille 

WOW - One of the most visualy stunning movies I have every seen. It was a treat for the eyes. But more than that, as always, Pixar is so good at character driven stories. It was sweet and charming, and just so amazing. Artistically delicious. Cest mangifique!!

Out of 10 I give it...*11.5*


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 30, 2007)

Beowulf & Grendel

8/10

a very good norse viking movie, made in Scandinavia (I say Scandinavia because I don't know exactly where in northern europe they filmed the movie) its a good movie, I don't know if the upcoming Beowulf movie would stick to the book better than this movie.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 30, 2007)

superbad (for the second time) - 10/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 31, 2007)

troubadours said:


> superbad (for the second time) - 10/10.



i just saw it a few days ago! 10/10 for realzz!!! it was fricken HILARIOUS!

Bill Hader:eat2: and Seth Rogan are the best!

McLovin!!!!!


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Sep 1, 2007)

STARDUST!!!!!

10/10

Definitely a must see...incredible movie!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 1, 2007)

Ummmmm...Disturbia..roomie brought it home..had a total 5 minutes of thrill, only because of David Morse, who is a good actor..wow...what a dog...4/10

and...Zain..after my quickie critique of that movie?..I was going to say how I listened to Nat King Cole sing Stardust ( 10 times )...to make my brain feel better...weird!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 1, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> STARDUST!!!!!
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Definitely a must see...incredible movie!!!


My daughter and I saw this tonight. We loved it, but I'd have to give it a 9/10 because of the witches makeup and the climax, which was way too cheesy and not in keeping with the rest of the movie. Otherwise, I think it's going to be one of those movies that I'll watch over and over gladly.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 1, 2007)

ZainTheInsane said:


> STARDUST!!!!!
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Definitely a must see...incredible movie!!!


 
For anyone who enjoyed the movie (I haven't seen it yet myself), the book by Neil Gaiman is a must-read. Of course, anything of his is a must-read. 

As for me, I just finished watching Hard Boiled again, and it's a definite 10/10! 

This is the movie that first got me interested in foreign cinema. John Woo and Chow Yun-Fat showed me that the terms "action movie" and "quality acting and story" weren't actually exclusive things. Sadly, a lot of Hollywood types still haven't figured out how to do this. 

This one and "A Better Tomorrow" are two to check out if you're into great gunplay and dramatic stories.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 1, 2007)

Death Sentence - 6/10

This would make a decent rental for anyone, I mean, it was good, but not good enough to see in theaters. It was fun seeing Kevin Bacon go ballistic and blood thirsty and damn, John Goodman is looking rough. 

You could tell this was directed by the guy who does the Saw movies .. the sets were very dark and just a very gritty movie overall and don't expect a happy ending.


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 1, 2007)

troubadours said:


> superbad (for the second time) - 10/10.



every word is true.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 1, 2007)

I saw a Blade of Glory in Brooklynn Park. It was awesome being outside watching a movie with couple hundred people. Oh and the movie was kinda funny to.  Im a Will Ferrell fan to the bone!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 2, 2007)

Kenneth Branagh's As You Like It - 10/10!

I love the flowery language of Shakespeare, but often get bored with Shakespearean movies halfway through. This movie was done in such a superbly beautifully way that captured and held me all the way through, without leaving me feeling like it had been "dumbed down" at all. When it was over, I wanted start it all over again. It is a wonderful movie, simply put.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 2, 2007)

The Nanny Diaries 6.5/10 lol

As usual, the book was MUCH better!


----------



## mejix (Sep 2, 2007)

*norbit *- 3/10 
a deeply fatophobic movie. oddly enough made by a man obsessed with fat. i only saw it because i wanted to see bbw's in slow motion and i wont apologize for that!

*300*- _the finger_
"so Joey, do you like movies about gladiators?" 

*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 2, 2007)

*Gun Shy - 7/10*

Even though I rank it low, I still love this movie. Liam Neeson and Oliver Platt are simply fantastic together, a combo you wouldn't imagine would be outstanding (okay, they are individually, but maybe not together?). The mystery of the movie is kind of predictable, and the romance is rushed and insignificant. Really, you could take Sandra Bullock out of the movie and it's possible the story would be the same. The plot I imagine is way too similar to other movies, though I couldn't give you an example myself. Still, the actors make the film. It's nice to see Neeson and Platt in lead roles. I enjoyed it, and am glad my brother left the movie at my house.


----------



## mel (Sep 3, 2007)

Vacancy 6.5/10


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 3, 2007)

The Illusionist 7/10

I love movies about magicians and all that stuff and Ed Norton is so freakin cute... but his accent threw me off. Pretty unique story with a cool twist at the end. and Paul Giamatti is great in whatever he does!


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 3, 2007)

*Derailed* - 9/10 - I really liked it!!!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 4, 2007)

The Warriors - 8/10

I actually wrote this one off for the longest time as just another cheesy-looking movie. After watching it, I can truthfully say while you probably won't be blown away, it's a good solid movie for anyone looking for an entertaining beat-em-up action flick.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 4, 2007)

*BLACK SNAKE MOAN!!!*

_*Christina Ricci and Samuel L. Jackson*_

Plot Outline:A God-fearing bluesman (Jackson) takes to a wild young woman (Ricci) who, as a victim of childhood sexual abuse, looks everywhere for love, never quite finding it. 


This is an intense and well done movie - I liked it a lot! 10/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 4, 2007)

The first two episodes of Serial Experiments Lain.

OH MY DOG MY BRAIN IS TYING ITSELF IN KNOTS. Seriously this is the most screwy, insane, thought-provoking series I've ever encountered. And I love the weird lighting.

9/10, loses a point for subtitles being eh (I will not watch dubbed!)

=Divals


----------



## infinity57401 (Sep 4, 2007)

War

6/10

There wasn't a whole lot that went on in this film, just the triads vs. the yakuza. The fights were alright. And the plot twist was amazing. But besides that, I would recommend renting it once it comes out but that's about it.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 6, 2007)

*Pan's Labyrinth 10/10*

I almost didn't give it a chance thinking it might be too weird. I am glad I didn't let that stop me. It was the best movie I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 6, 2007)

_*Seven Swords*_

A film that's based on the Chinese novel _The Seven Swordsmen of Mount Heaven_, it's ambitious and an excellent effort. It's set in the 17th century, and is one of those magic tales about powerful swords that actually can slice through mountains and warriors that can defy gravity.

The story's similar to that of movies like _Seven Samurai_, in that a town needs the aid of seven swordsmen because they're being raided by a brutal general and his troops. However, it departs from the rest there, in several different ways, making it of note separate from the others. For instance, there's a good love triangle involved, and several great plot twists.

The acting is very good, although I wasn't amazed by it- save for the general himself. He's slightly crazy, and the actor does this infectuous nutball laugh that's pretty chilling.

Action was well-done- which is a very good thing, since that's the focus of the movie. The fight scenes felt a bit confusing, but not nearly enough so to detract significantly from most of them.

One of the best things about the film, I think, is the lore to it. Example- each character's sword represents their own conflicts. Each weapon has its own fascinating backstory, although you have to go and do some research to find out what it is. The movie feels almost like it should come with an appendix of sorts, because the whole thing is improved by knowing the backstories- but it's not at all necessary to know them.

Oh, and the scenery? Absolutely beautiful. One particular scene shows the snow-covered slopes of Mount Heaven, down which two of the swordsmen deftly slide down, looking like a pair of dots in a sea of white, with an azure sky overhead. Seriously, southeast Asia lends itself to some of the most stunning cinematography, and I'm constantly awed by it.

All that said, however, the movie did have its negative points. Reportedly, it was originally around four hours in length, and was cut down significantly to its current runtime of about 150 minutes. Unfortunately, this creates a feeling of the movie being a bit too rushed and rather disjointed in places. Oddly enough, at the same time, it feels almost as though it's a little too long, with sideplots that are moving but incredibly underdeveloped and could probably, lacking such development, be cut down.

Additionally, the film really tested my tolerance for wire-work. I can enjoy it thoroughly when it's exceptionally well-done, but here it was omnipresent and instead of being something that added to the action scenes, it felt more like it was something incredibly standard.


Overall, a beautiful attempt at an epic that suffers heavily from poor editing. I think that perhaps it'd be better if an uncut version was released with much of the missing stuff restored. I'd probably be willing to watch it again for that.

*6.5/10*- perhaps a bit more, but certainly no less.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Sep 6, 2007)

Tears Of The Sun, with Bruce Willis...umm well I would have to give it a 5/10 I have seen better. Also the name of the movie has no relevance to the movie at all.

I also watched The Island recently, now that I would give 9/10, its awesome.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 7, 2007)

saw Superbad recently and laughed my ass off! 10/10


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 7, 2007)

The Boondock Saints 11+

one of the most awesome movies i've ever seen!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 7, 2007)

Seven Samurai - 10/10 

I don't know if there's anything about this movie that has not already been said. This was the movie that showed the world Akira Kurosawa was one of the best directors in history. Takashi Shimura and Toshiro Mifune shine among a slew of perfect performances and the story as a whole (seven samurai defending a poor village against bandit raiders) is masterfully told and beautifully shot. 

As long as you can deal with a long running time (3 1/2 hours) and subtitles, this movie is a must-see. It still stands in my collection as one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Jennygirl (Sep 7, 2007)

Stardust 10 out of 10... saw it this weekend to get out of the heat. The premise of the movie was one i just didn't get into until I watched the movie. I'm a huge fan of The Princess Bride and this was in the same spirit of that film. If you like a sweet movie with lots of humor this is the movie for you


----------



## mel (Sep 8, 2007)

slow burn~9/10.. I really liked it


----------



## mejix (Sep 9, 2007)

*russian ark*- 8 or 9/10, or something like that
the movie was filmed in one single continous shot that lasted 90 minutes. no editing. the characters are ghosts walking through the hermitage museum in st. petersburg where different periods of russian history are occurring at the same time. when i first heard about this movie it sounded kind of gimmicky and thought it would be like one of those old monsanto films at disney world. (do they still have those?). the single shot however gives a hallucinating, phantasmagoric feel to the movie, a sense of flow. at the beginning things feel very choreographed but in time one becomes more intrigued by the situations, which are for the most part very evocative. its one of those movies where there really isnt a plot but its all about the mood. i didnt get half of the historical references but still was very much attracted to the nostalgic mood of the movie, specially towards the end. could the movie had been made in several shots? probably, but it works very well this way and the technical feat is most impressive. and anyway artists some times do things just to prove that they can be done. 


*


----------



## xeillia (Sep 10, 2007)

Under strong advice from a friend of mine I watched all thee Godfather movies over the weekend.
Cant see what all the hype is about 7/10


----------



## lemmink (Sep 10, 2007)

Hairspray - 7/10. Yeah, John Travolta should not have been in that role. 

The Black Dahlia - 1/10. Okay, so I didn't finish watching it, but when we were half-way through and there continued to be crap all about the actual, uh, Black Dahlia, I gave up.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 13, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail - 10/10

No matter how many times I have watched this movie, it's still one of my favorites. It's the mark of a great comedy when you KNOW you've heard all the jokes before and still end up laughing at all of them.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2007)

*The Searchers *(1956)

Wow.

It's a John Ford western, with John Wayne in the lead and an excellent cast riding back and forth across the deserts and plains to find a family member who was captured in a Comanche raid.

It spans five years, starting in Texas and travelling north a long ways, out further west, even down into New Mexico. Most of the film was shot in Monument Valley, Arizona, like many of Ford's westerns; this, however, was the first time that it was seen in color, and it's absolutely awe-inspiring. I gotta get out there sometime... 

Anyways. Acting is superb- John Wayne is better here, I think, than in _True Grit_, which is the role that got him an Oscar; Jeffrey Hunter (who later went on to play Captain Christopher Pike in the pilot episode of _Star Trek_) puts forth a stellar performance. Henry Brandon as the Comanche chief that they pursue is chilling. There's a whole bunch of other characters who have smaller roles, but are very important and are extremely charming.

The score is a bit overwhelming at times, but never so much so that it detracts from what's going on. Most of the time it makes the scenes more moving- the romances seem deeper and the action seems faster. It never treads into greatness, but it is very good.

The film is full of great scenes. From the opening shots of the sweeping desert landscape to the obvious impossible love between a couple characters. There's a few moments in the film, too, of utter hilarity- mostly right near the end, where some of the greatest conflicts also arise.

But the film has two major faults. First off, although we know by the end that it takes place over five years, there's no real way to keep track of time. There's two points where we learn that what we've just been seeing took place over two years, or eight months, and it's very disorienting. Also, the film would have been better if there had been an extra fifteen minutes or so, since there's a lot of gaps in the timeline. You'd see Hunter riding off in pursuit of Wayne- and then the next scene would be the both of them walking into a trading post somewhere. Makes it feel like you just missed a good bit of dialogue, and again, a bit disorienting.

In spite of the shortcomings, though, the film stands as one of the greatest westerns of all time, and is worthy of the high praise that it often recieves.

*9/10*


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 14, 2007)

*The Brave One* with Jodie Foster
8/10 = honestly, nothing we haven't seen before, but Jodie Foster is a great actress and Terrence Howard is nice to look at!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 16, 2007)

My s/o and I debated whether or not to go see The Brave One this weekend, but somehow ended up going to see *3:10 to Yuma* instead. Let me just say first off that besides Young Guns and the sequal, I'd never really watched or enjoyed westerns. But this movie was something else. If one ignores all the gore and gunfights (it's VERY graphic at parts) it was fantastic. The two main actors Russell Crowe and Christian Bale work well off each other, and highlight a great cast. You can see the intensity and tension, with some twists and turns I hadn't expected. I'm not the best of judges I imagine, but the sound quality was "spot on" as well.

Some gruesome deaths, but a gorgeous film. Best I've seen in theaters in a while. *10/10*


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Star Trek - The Motion Picture. I'm more of a fan of the newer Star Trek stuff, but this movie was alright. 8/10


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 17, 2007)

Last night I watched "Deas Poets Society" having seen it only once before a couple years ago. Love it!
9/10


----------



## FA to the Bone (Sep 17, 2007)

*I now pronounce You Chuck and Larry... very very funny...  *


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Sep 18, 2007)

"Shoot 'Em Up" Action filled, violent, with black humour, and starring Clive Owen! 8/10


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 19, 2007)

*The Jazz Singer* (1927)

Of obvious significance in film history, this is almost unanimously considered to be the first full-length "talkie", even though it's mostly silent. That said, the film itself is really rather simplistic and is driven as much by Al Jolson's performances as it is by its novelty.

Jakie Rabinowitz, son of a Cantor, loves to sing- but he loves to sing jazz (tincan-alley-type jazz, but jazz nonetheless). His father thinks this is atrocious and kicks him out of the house.

Twenty years later, Jakie- now known as Jack Robin- gets his big break at stardom as a blackface jazz singer, finally coming to his hugest show back home in New York. His father falls ill, and Jack has to choose between his Jewish roots and his newfound American fame.

It's a good story, and there's racial themes in it that are deeper than they seem at first glance, although the full impact may have been lost with time. The acting is decent, aside from the superb performances from Jolson, who had a career in vaudeville and cinema before the film.

It's still a fantastic moment, watching him stand up there after finishing "Dirty Hands, Dirty Face" and improv a bit, saying, "You think you've heard somethin'? You ain't heard _nothin'_ yet!" before breaking into another number.

Overall, it's a relic that's still very entertaining, even though its novelty might be lost on modern viewers.

*7/10*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 19, 2007)

Disturbia - "every killer lives next door to someone" http://www.disturbia.com/

I liked it! Watched it twice, 9/10.


----------



## Esme (Sep 20, 2007)

My last movie wasn't exactly a movie per se... but I'm claiming it anyway. I watched some old Jeeves & Woosters with Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie. I'd forgotten how much I loved Wodehouse, and the chemistry between Fry and Laurie is superb. I've watched about half of season four.

It's also just fun to see House playing the dingbat. 

8/10


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 20, 2007)

Esme said:


> My last movie wasn't exactly a movie per se... but I'm claiming it anyway. I watched some old Jeeves & Woosters with Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie. I'd forgotten how much I loved Wodehouse, and the chemistry between Fry and Laurie is superb. I've watched about half of season four.
> 
> It's also just fun to see House playing the dingbat.
> 
> 8/10



It just tickles me to hear how "house" really sounds and to see him being such a dink on that show. It's on PBS here, in the middle of the night.


----------



## AVAcado (Sep 21, 2007)

I'd give it a 10/10 but I can't think of any movie I'd give a perfect 10 to.
Darn close though...
An untouchable classic!


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 21, 2007)

Esme said:


> My last movie wasn't exactly a movie per se... but I'm claiming it anyway. I watched some old Jeeves & Woosters with Stephen Fry and Hugh Laurie. I'd forgotten how much I loved Wodehouse, and the chemistry between Fry and Laurie is superb. I've watched about half of season four.
> 
> It's also just fun to see House playing the dingbat.
> 
> 8/10


 
If you enjoy Hugh Laurie playing the fool, he was great as George (in various incarnations) in the Blackadder series. Great British comedy.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> If you enjoy Hugh Laurie playing the fool, he was great as George (in various incarnations) in the Blackadder series. Great British comedy.



I enjoy Hugh Laurie. Period. LOL

He could sit and read the phone book... I'd tune in. (Though I probably wouldn't tape it.) (Probably)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 21, 2007)

_*Lock, Stock, & Two Smoking Barrels*_

Fucking brilliant.

Like, seriously, an amazing movie. A very gritty feel to most of it that you can only really get with something that's independent and fairly low-budget (it cost somewhere in the same ballpark as _Reservoir Dogs _did). And that works to its advantage in spades.

It's utterly hilarious in such a crude and vulgar way- I already posted one of my favourite lines from it in the confession thread. I found myself laughing hysterically at several points in the film.

Acting is quite good. I mean, few of the actors are really brilliant- only a couple have gone on to do a whole hell of a lot since this film- but there's a great chemistry with the cast. And Sting plays his role perfectly, much to my surprise.

The plot is very, very tricky. It's got twist after twist and fuckup after fuckup and ends up with this beautiful clusterfuck of epic proportions.

And I know that this review sucks... but trust me. If you like movies like Tarantino's, or _Snatch _or _Layer Cake_, then see this fucking movie.

*10/10*


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 21, 2007)

Ratatouille - 9/10 

One of the few great movies I've seen this year. I've been a fan of Brad Bird's movies for quite a while, and both movies he's done with Pixar (this and _The Incredibles_ were amazing. If you can get past the "it's a kid's movie" mindset, you'll find this movie has some great writing and plot, excellent voice acting, and a lot of charm. Plus it's about fine French cuisine, which should appeal to some of the people on this board. 

Anton Ego has my favorite quote from the movie: 

"In many ways, the work of a critic is easy. We risk very little yet enjoy a position over those who offer up their work and their selves to our judgment. We thrive on negative criticism, which is fun to write and to read. But the bitter truth we critics must face is that, in the grand scheme of things, the average piece of junk is more meaningful than our criticism designating it so. But there are times when a critic truly risks something, and that is in the discovery and defense of the new. Last night, I experienced something new, an extraordinary meal from a singularly unexpected source. To say that both the meal and its maker have challenged my preconceptions is a gross understatement. They have rocked me to my core. In the past, I have made no secret of my disdain for Chef Gusteau's famous motto: Anyone can cook. But I realize that only now do I truly understand what he meant. Not everyone can become a great artist, but a great artist can come from anywhere. It is difficult to imagine more humble origins than those of the genius now cooking at Gusteau's, who is, in this critic's opinion, nothing less than the finest chef in France. I will be returning to Gusteau's soon, hungry for more."


----------



## Mathias (Sep 23, 2007)

Good Luck Chuck.

3/10

The funniest parts were in the first 30 to 45 minutes, after that I barely laughed. It's pretty much soft core porn and very anti FA.


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 23, 2007)

Party Monster

Seth Green, Macaulay Culkin, the every hot "Big Love" star Chloe Sevigny.. 9/10.. so off putting (in a good way), so strange, such an oddball bio pic of Michael Alig, based off the book Disco Bloodbath. My girlfriend found it on IFC and we watched it the other night, loved it.

Great if only to see Seth Green in a dress and not for comedy purposes.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Ratatouille - 9/10
> 
> One of the few great movies I've seen this year. I've been a fan of Brad Bird's movies for quite a while, and both movies he's done with Pixar (this and _The Incredibles_ were amazing. If you can get past the "it's a kid's movie" mindset, you'll find this movie has some great writing and plot, excellent voice acting, and a lot of charm. Plus it's about fine French cuisine, which should appeal to some of the people on this board.
> 
> ...



That was also the last movie I saw in theaters. Good movie! 

The last movie I saw on DVD was _Grind House: Death Proof_. It was okay, not exactly what I expected. When I heard about it in theaters as part of a double feature, I thought it would be good. They later decided to release the features separately on DVD. I would probably enjoy _Grind House: Planet Terror_ better than this one.


----------



## absintheparty (Sep 23, 2007)

the lives of others

8.5/10


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 23, 2007)

Finally saw *Casino Royale* and, since I'm almost certain it's been reviewed already, I'll simply say it explains a lot, and yet it pisses me off. A: It's sad, and B: There were like 3 times where I thought it was gonna end, and it didn't. Okay, those are poor reasons to be pissed off, but yeah. LoL Still, I liked it. I was told Daniel Craig signed on for 2 more, so I'm excited. Best Bond film of the recent generation, in my mind. 9/10


----------



## toni (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I love my wife- 6 out of 10
VERY PREDICTABLE but kind of funny


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2007)

After The Wedding. 9/10 

Very interesting Danish movie staring one of my favorite actors Mads Mikkelsen.


----------



## bexy (Sep 24, 2007)

i was forced to watch epic movie :huh: 


-13/10, worst film ever ever ever, i dont actually think it constitutes a "film" as it has no plot, no content, no acting, its just POO!!


----------



## mejix (Sep 25, 2007)

*heart of gold*- 6.0 /10
dont know much about neil young. this concert is mostly songs from his latest album. a few of the songs are quite good but to be honest i was quite bored halfway through. two great things about this movie: the way the concert is photographed is fantastic. the colors are amazing: ambers, greens, greys. the framing the composition, everything is gorgeous. the other good thing is that it does include a song that has always moved me in a strange way: the needle and the damage done. "_but every junkie's like a setting sun_"

*au hasard baltasar*-4/10
im probably just demonstrating my ignorace but i just didnt get this movie. what baffles me is that according to the critics its supposed to be a classic. its about a donkey. theres supposed to be some sort of religious thing going on. beats me. 

*carmen miranda: bananas is my business*-6 or 7, not sure. 
the documentary is good despite the narcissistic director. geez lady, get out of the way. 

*


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 25, 2007)

*Jigoku* - 10/10 

Where to start. First, if you're the kind of person who prefers movies with a happy ending, *Jigoku* is not for you. This movie is very nihilistic, with a message that those who try to escape or hide their sins in this life pay for them in the next. And everyone sins, at one time or another. 

The story begins with Shiro (the main character) and his friend Tamura accidentally killing a drunk when he stumbles in front of their car. After listening to Tamura, Shiro flees the scene of the crime. Soon after, his fiancee and unborn child are killed in a car crash. Later, tragedy strikes at a party Shiro is attending, and everyone is killed. They come to in Hell, where Enma, King of Hell, judges each party goer and they are given over to their tortures. Shiro learns that if he can find his unborn son, he can be given a second chance at life. And so Shiro's descent into the bowels of Hell begins... 

Although the movie was done on a low budget and some effects look dated (the movie was made in 1960) the movie as a whole is well done, and the Hell they depict is stunning, eschewing the fire and brimstone for inventive lighting techniques that bring a level of isolation and hopelessness that permeates the whole movie. 

While not a happy film in any way, *Jigoku* is a great film for anyone looking to see a little-known masterpiece of film.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 30, 2007)

Mr Brooks 

I am not big on Kevin Costner, but he was excellent in this movie. I am a sucker for a good thriller/crime drama. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0780571/

8.5 / 10


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 30, 2007)

alright, now i'm sure someone has HAD to have commented on this one already, considering the length of time the thread has been around and whatnot ... and i know not everyone is going to agree with me on this BUUUT:

*death proof = 2,000 out of 10.*

this movie, honestly, was fucking amazing. i apologize for misleading anyone earlier on when i said that the bourne ultimatum was my movie of 2007. tarantino's death proof blew that shit out of the _waaat-ah_.

several things that *personally* did it for me:

1. the look. i loved the grittiness throughout the film. i loved the b&w to color switches. i loved the scenery, the towns. how everything looks like it belongs in the 70s when the movie is indeed set in present time.

2. every SINGLE fuckin' song in that movie. i swear, i had an orgasm each time a new song came on. in fact, i'm currently in the process of acquiring the soundtrack as i type. (favorite? "down in mexico" - the coasters).

3. normally i'm not a fan of the out-of-nowhere-and-THAT'S-SERIOUSLY-IT?! endings, but this one was so incredible that i just LAUGHED when "the end" scrolled up onto the screen. aaaamazing!

4. perhaps the coolest thing about this movie for me was the blatant contradiction between the style of the movie and the content. the content was all about girl power (and having the last say ... because i can definitely see how one would argue that the girls are somewhat powerless earlier on in the movie), while the look of the movie, the appearance of it (... insane car chases, action, gore, panning shots of mile-long legs, short shorts and big asses) was a total "dick flick." it's such an awesome clash and i'd rant about it more, but the roomie and i just finished doing so for about the past hour ... so ... i'm spent.

... so anyways. death proof. twelve billionty out of 10. well done.


----------



## themadhatter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's already been reviewed here (and no way I'm going through 30 odd pages to find out!), but the last movie I saw was Superbad. I'd give it somewhere around a 7/10. I was entertained and laughed enough for it to be worthwhile. Not up to 40-year-old virgin standards (I know, I still haven't seen knocked up. Go ahead and kill me), but a lot better than most of the 'funny' stuff coming out. Cheers!

Now to go revisit some Monty Python's Flying Circus...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 30, 2007)

*In the Valley of Elah* - 9 out of 10

I won't pretend to be a great film reviewer, but I will say that this film which was based on actual events totally moved me. Tommy Lee Jones is amazing as a patriotic father searching for answers in the stateside death of his Iraqi war vet son. The answers are heart wrenching. I definitely smell a very well deserved Oscar-nod here for Tommy Lee Jones. 

Annie Lennox contributes to the soundtrack with a song called "Lost" at the end of the movie with lyrics that will make sure your tears continue all the way through the ending credits...very powerful movie from the man (Paul Haggis) who brought us "Crash."


----------



## Carrie (Sep 30, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> alright, now i'm sure someone has HAD to have commented on this one already, considering the length of time the thread has been around and whatnot ... and i know not everyone is going to agree with me on this BUUUT:
> 
> *death proof = 2,000 out of 10.*


Hah! I came here with the express intention of reviewing this, too, but you beat me to it. (really good review, btw) I loved it, too. Loved the hardcore girl power element of it, loved the way we got to know the girls so well before the event happened, making it much more powerful, loved the dialogue, loved the grand departure from typical characters for Kurt Russell, loved the ending, the music, everything. Just loved it. 

Also, and this may sound odd, but I just got such a kick out of watching the girl characters, who were just a feast of eye candy, all of them with very different looks, but all very beautiful and compelling.

Quentin T. has a knack for making movies that stick with me for a few days afterward, and this one did. I'm tough with these ratings, considering a 10 one of the best movies I've ever seen, so I'd give this a 8.5/10.


----------



## mejix (Oct 1, 2007)

*the filth and the fury*- 9/10

this is a documentary about the sex pistols made by the same director that did the *great rock n roll swindle*. apparently in that documentary he was telling the story from the point of view of the group's manager. in this documentary he tells the story from the group's point of point view. i wasn't aware of the documentary so it was a really nice surprise. the story of the sex pistols i knew only very superficially and it turns out to be quite amazing but also -like nancy spungen trying to wake up sid vicious who keeps passing out in the middle of a press interview- terribly stupid, funny and sad.

*steve reich: city life*- 5/10

by pure coincidence the next documentary i saw after the sex pistols was about the prissy but likable composer steve reich. barely amusing. meh

*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2007)

*Hannibal Rising *- 2 out of 10.

Should have called it Hannibal Rising: The Search for Thomas Harris' Financial Dignity.

Hot.
Pile.
Of.
Doodie.

Overall, I understand the rationale Harris is trying for, to give a _raison d'être_ to Lecter's behavior based on childhood tragedies (i.e., serial killers are made, not born), but the movie and the book were just soo poorly executed. Like an afterthought we really didn't need to wrap up the whole story; he did fine at the end of Hannibal--rehashing it in what I consider a rather unfinished story--and didn't need to get into the other details.

My 1 out of 10 score is reserved solely for Batman and Robin, which is by far the worst comic book movie (if not one of the worst in general) ever made. Joel Schumacher turned the Ghey Meter up to 11 on that one.


----------



## cold comfort (Oct 2, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Hah! I came here with the express intention of reviewing this, too, but you beat me to it. (really good review, btw) I loved it, too. Loved the hardcore girl power element of it, loved the way we got to know the girls so well before the event happened, making it much more powerful, loved the dialogue, loved the grand departure from typical characters for Kurt Russell, loved the ending, the music, everything. Just loved it.
> 
> Also, and this may sound odd, but I just got such a kick out of watching the girl characters, who were just a feast of eye candy, all of them with very different looks, but all very beautiful and compelling.



well first of all, thank you! and secondly, i could not agree any more with like, every single point you made there. even your "odd" liking of the girl characters and how they were a total feast of eye candy. hardly odd, carrie -- i was developing crushes every five minutes into the film (_my_ favorite? butterfly, deeefinitely. that lapdance + the coasters song = totally hot, personally.

and i think one of the greatest things i could applaud tarantino for was establishing that emotional connection to all of the characters before letting the dick-flick-edness of the film take back over. sometimes when a film has that much action, gore and machoness ... dialogue and development with the characters gets lost, and so does the film. _so_ glad that didn't happen here.

... although really, tarantino's such a fucking champ i really couldn't say i was too concerned with him making a rookie mistake like that.

rep to you, my fellow-deathproof-loving fan!  and yeah, i obviously exaggerated with my ratings ... i can totally review a film, but i just can't place it on a scale of 1 to 10. i guess if i had to, and be realistic with it, i'd give it a 9/10. maybe a 9.25. yeah, definitely a 9.25/10.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 5, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> well first of all, thank you! and secondly, i could not agree any more with like, every single point you made there. even your "odd" liking of the girl characters and how they were a total feast of eye candy. hardly odd, carrie -- i was developing crushes every five minutes into the film (_my_ favorite? butterfly, deeefinitely. that lapdance + the coasters song = totally hot, personally.


Agreed! And I loved her little pot belly, so cute. :blush: 


cold comfort said:


> rep to you, my fellow-deathproof-loving fan!  and yeah, i obviously exaggerated with my ratings ... i can totally review a film, but i just can't place it on a scale of 1 to 10. i guess if i had to, and be realistic with it, i'd give it a 9/10. maybe a 9.25. yeah, definitely a 9.25/10.


Well, my semi-snooty comment about being tough with these ratings wasn't pointed towards you, my sweet, I knew you were exaggerating.  I just think there are a lot of 9s and 10s in this thread for movies that it sounds like people enjoyed, but I'm not sure it makes them worthy of a 10, essentially meaning the best movie they've ever seen. Like "Weekend at Bernie's Five: there was this one funny part, so I gave it a 7!!" Know what I mean, jellybean? 

I don't know; I'm a movie hardass, I guess.  



A few weeks ago I saw The Host (Gwoemul), a Korean movie about a highly dysfunctional family that bands together to try to rescue Hyun-seo, their daughter/niece/granddaughter who is snatched by a mutant river monster. It was a weird and successful story that swung deftly between social commentary, dark comedy, drama, horror and old skool monster movie. Just when it was about to get overly sad/melodramatic, they'd deliver a much-needed darkly comical relief moment, and just when Id get aggravated with one of the characters theyd provide a moment of redemption. It kept my emotional response deliciously unpredictable throughout the film.

The special effects were great - the monster was quite scary and believable looking (until the end scene, anyway), and the cinematography was just... wow. I don't know my ass from my elbow when it comes to critiquing elements like cinematography in a movie, but even I could see that it was very powerful and effective in this movie.

It was a bit long and drawn-out, and bits of the movie were heavy-handed and overdone (the evil doctor at the beginning who causes the whole tragedy is one of the few American characters in the film, yeehaw!), and the goofy failure of a son who is the main character keeps falling throughout the film to unnecessarily re-establish the goofiness of his character, but those moments were far overshadowed by the good of the movie. I'd probably give this movie a 7.5 out of 10, and it might be a 8 if I hadn't made the rookie mistake of watching it with dubbing instead of subtitles.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 5, 2007)

The Reno 911: Miami movie was abysmal (*3* out of *10*) except for the scenes with bbbw Deputy Raineesha Williams (Niecy Nash) in her thong bathing suit. The busty blonde was looking good in the initial scene, but overall the movie was just awful.


----------



## mejix (Oct 5, 2007)

*leonard cohen: i'm your man*-4/10 
the guy is fascinating, incredibly smart, has led a rich life, has great presence and a rich voice. i could hear him talk for hours. unfortunately he only appears in very brief segments during the film. most of the film is a tribute concert and, honestly, his music is so and so. some of the lyrics are good but most seem overworked, they try too hard. most of the performers are unknown to me and terribly boring. 

*metallica: some kind of monster*-8/10
heavy metal band metallica goes through group therapy. the concept sounds hilarious but the documentary isn't. the filmmakers treat the band with respect. my only problem is that 2:20 hours is a bit much. towards the end it felt like reality tv. pretty great documentary though, highly recommend it. 

*


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2007)

*Running With Scissors * 7.5 out of 10

**The story of how a boy was abandoned by his mother and how he, later, abandoned her. The year he'll be 14, the parents of Augusten Burroughs (1965- ) divorce, and his mother, who thinks of herself as a fine poet on the verge of fame, delivers him to the eccentric household of her psychiatrist, Dr. Finch. During that year, Augusten avoids school, keeps a journal, and practices cosmetology. His mother's mental illness worsens, he takes an older lover, he finds friendship with Finch's younger daughter, and he's the occasional recipient of gifts from an unlikely benefactor.***

I have a "thing" for based-on-real-life movies and this one was a doozie! I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Tina (Oct 6, 2007)

3:10 to Yuma. A remake based upon the Elmore Leonard story. I give it a 9 out of 10. Yes, it was that good. Saw it today and it was excellent. Wonderful acting from both Crowe and Bale, and the young kid who played Bale's son. It ranked 87% at RottenTomatoes.com for good reason. It even got a few tears outta me.


----------



## Britannia (Oct 6, 2007)

I finally just saw Fight Club.

Best. Move. EVARRR.

100/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> 3:10 to Yuma. A remake based upon the Elmore Leonard story. I give it a 9 out of 10. Yes, it was that good. Saw it today and it was excellent. Wonderful acting from both Crowe and Bale, and the young kid who played Bale's son. It ranked 87% at RottenTomatoes.com for good reason. It even got a few tears outta me.



I saw it last night with my mom. Usually, Im not into these testosterone-fueled action-adventure, gun-slinger movies, but my mom is a huge Russell Crowe fan and she was dying to see it. I thought- what the hell? Christian Bale is sexy and mom said she'd pay.

I loved it! Crowe and Bale were excellent! It was interesting watching the relationship grow between them... they weren't friends, but they could understand eachother. Loved it. And the cutie that played Bale's son was outstanding. Im sure we'll be seeing more of him in the future.

The ending was a shocker but it tied everything together nicely. And it made my mom bawl loudly for the next 10 minutes.

And a nice cameo by Luke Wilson!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 6, 2007)

Jet Li - Fearless 
Just an Incredible Martial Artist


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2007)

Tony, I agree on that one. I think that, when it comes to being meaningful, that is my favorite film of his. Once Upon a Time in China is my fave of his just for pure skill and fight choreography and rawness.


GWARrior said:


> I saw it last night with my mom. Usually, Im not into these testosterone-fueled action-adventure, gun-slinger movies, but my mom is a huge Russell Crowe fan and she was dying to see it. I thought- what the hell? Christian Bale is sexy and mom said she'd pay.
> 
> I loved it! Crowe and Bale were excellent! It was interesting watching the relationship grow between them... they weren't friends, but they could understand eachother. Loved it. And the cutie that played Bale's son was outstanding. Im sure we'll be seeing more of him in the future.
> 
> ...


Yes! I forgot to mention him, GWAR. It was unexpected, to see him in such a small role, but I loved it. 

The thing about that film is that underlying it is a wonderful story that really, in many ways, could be set in any time period. At its heart is fantastic writing, directing and acting. 

I'm a huge fan of Bale's (and I especially like him as the good guy, such as in this one, Batman Begins and Equalibrium), but Crowe (who unfortunately seems to be an asshole IRL), when he's found his role he's unmatched in it (as with Gladiator, IMO). This was his role for sure. I don't usually go back to the theatre and see films multiple times these days, but this one I could. And for sure, I will own the DVD and look forward to the extras on it, too. Westerns seem to be a dying genre, but this one did it right.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 7, 2007)

Logan's Run

7/10....loses kitsch appeal when the third act fucken drags.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2007)

I just watched *the Lookout *on Direct TV PPV. It was great I give it a 9/10.

A small town jock, (Chris, played by Joseph Gordon-Levitt) gets hurt in a car wreck & has a permanent brain injury. He can barely function after the wreck and must relearn even the basic tasks. He cannot remember what he has learned from day to day. (How to open a can.) He lives in a half-way house with a blind man (Jeff Daniels).

Chris has a job as a night janitor in a bank where he works alone. A team of low-life, creepy, bank robbers decide that the bank & Chris are easy pickins and the story unfolds.......

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0427470/


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 7, 2007)

*Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee 

10/10*

wow... simply put. Emotional, frustrating, extrememly sad. Its hard not to cry during this movie. Even worse is the fact that it actually happened.

WTF?


I wonder if its showing has anything to do with 'Columbus Day' coming up. and who the hell made it a holiday and WHY?


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2007)

Excellent film.

Imperialists made it a holiday. The pride of conquering and appropriating and all.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 7, 2007)

Audition - 9/10

This has got to be one of my favorite horror films. The main thing I appreciated about the movie is the pacing. While most horror movies go for the cheap shock tactics, Audition is paced quite slowly for the first 90 minutes or so. You actually might think you're watching a romantic drama if it weren't for the occasional disturbing scene to keep your hair on end. Then the floodgates open. The last 20-30 minutes of the movie see it veer from "somewhat disturbing" to "My God, I can't believe I just saw that!". After seeing this film, you'll never look at Japanese women the same way again.


----------



## Canonista (Oct 7, 2007)

Shooter 7/10

The bad: Numerous gun goofs. Cartoonishly exaggerated bad guys. Marky Mark and Danny Glover mumbled too much. Relationship between Bob Lee and Sara was awkward and out of place. An FBI agent in a Che shirt? Riiiiiight.... The helicopter's rotor wash didn't blow the flames away from the airframe when the propane tank exploeded underneath it?


The good: Stuff gets shot. Stuff blows up. The good guy wins and the bad guys lose. Lots of great action. Lots of well played characters. Rade Serbedzija (Boris "The Blade" Yurinov from "Snatch") was positively menacing, even in a wheelchair. This movie is great fun.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Audition - 9/10
> 
> This has got to be one of my favorite horror films. The main thing I appreciated about the movie is the pacing. While most horror movies go for the cheap shock tactics, Audition is paced quite slowly for the first 90 minutes or so. You actually might think you're watching a romantic drama if it weren't for the occasional disturbing scene to keep your hair on end. Then the floodgates open. The last 20-30 minutes of the movie see it veer from "somewhat disturbing" to "My God, I can't believe I just saw that!". After seeing this film, you'll never look at Japanese women the same way again.



Count Zero, (I have written this before, so bear with me) I also think *Audition *is one of the best horror movies ever done. It puts some people off because of the subtitles, but it's worth the effort. And, you're right about what Japanese women are capable of. Way off the creepy scale. 

If you liked *Audition*, another one of director Takashi Miike horror films to see is *Imprint.* In this film, a pack of women make far worse "mischief" than a single woman. This film was ordered to be made by Showtime, but Miike's final product was never aired becaused it banned by American TV.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Excellent film.
> 
> Imperialists made it a holiday. The pride of conquering and appropriating and all.



Tina, something tells me you and I would have a most excellent time at the theater together!

Why is it still a recognized holiday? And why isnt this stuff taught in schools? I dont ever remember talking about Wounded Knee in high school. And Columbus didnt discover North America! ARGH!


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 7, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Count Zero, (I have written this before, so bear with me) I also think *Audition *is one of the best horror movies ever done. It puts some people off because of the subtitles, but it's worth the effort. And, you're right about what Japanese women are capable of. Way off the creepy scale.
> 
> If you liked *Audition*, another one of director Takashi Miike horror films to see is *Imprint.* In this film, a pack of women make far worse "mischief" than a single woman. This film was ordered to be made by Showtime, but Miike's final product was never aired becaused it banned by American TV.


 
Way ahead of ya. I'm a Miike freak, owning Audition, Ichi the Killer, Gozu, Happiness of the Katakuris and Visitor Q. His stuff can be pretty intense and crazy, but it's great if you're looking for stuff that's not run-of-the-mill. But enough of this! Back to your regularly scheduled reviews.


----------



## rockhound225 (Oct 7, 2007)

Children of Men -- 9/10

This movie was beautifully done IMO. The scene that stood out the most to me was continuously shot, as the main character try to escape the refugee camp and get caught in the crossfire between the army and rebels. Something splashed on to the camara lens and doesn't go away for twenty minutes when they finally had to change scenes. It was prolly the last thirty minutes of the movie.

In addition to this, the story of the movie was thought provoking and very well thought out. Between this and V For Vendetta, the future looks like it could be a very scary place.


----------



## Tina (Oct 7, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> Tina, something tells me you and I would have a most excellent time at the theater together!


I think so, G.  From some of the film posts of yours, we have a lot of similar tastes in film.


> Why is it still a recognized holiday? And why isnt this stuff taught in schools? I dont ever remember talking about Wounded Knee in high school. And Columbus didnt discover North America! ARGH!


You know, not to get all Hyde Park here, but that quote right there? It's the reason why I believe that parts of the Bible must be true, at least historically, but because no one can ever get it right, who knows which parts are accurate?

I think we have experts on various time periods in history. But to make a book that is accurate and unbiased about just even U.S. history in the present day is impossible, let alone hundreds of years ago.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2007)

*After The Wedding*..8.7/10....Perhpas I was just in the mood for this, but, this movie was pretty wonderful. If you can overlook the bits of melodrama that make you wonder if it is going to careen off into a chest beating ditch ( think Celine Dion singing )....nope. This is a character driven movie and the acting is just superb. Not every little dangling thread is snipped and made tidy. If you get too tied up in thinking about the ABC's of this movie...you are missing out on the delicate human interaction. I would also suggest not reading about the movie before you see it....just let it happen for you.


----------



## mejix (Oct 9, 2007)

*the darjeerling express*- 7.5/10
your typical wes anderson movie about family relations explored in the most unusual circumstances. in this case three grieving brothers travel to india to embark on a spiritual journey and meet with a long lost family member. like all anderson's movies, it is self conciously quirky, with highly choreographed shots and great soundtrack. when it works its tender and brilliant unlike anything else in the movies. when it doesn't it feels contrived, more style than substance. i am easy to manipulate and these films are always very sad at their center, hard to get too pissed. also lots of beautiful colors, specially at the beginning. 

*


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

I've finally just seen 28 Weeks Later and it was as I expected: underwhelming. It seemed to be everything the original was not, big budget, kind of cold, didn't care as much about the characters. They tried to capture the feel of the original with the shaky-cam stuff and the same soundtrack (which is awesome, definitely some stuff reminiscent of Massive Attack), but it just felt empty. I'm a huge fan of the original 28 Days, that movie had heart. But, overall I guess I'd give the sequel a 6/10?

edit: I'm also a big fan of Robert Carlyle, but the whole him as a half-intelligent zombie on a mission didn't sit right with me.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 11, 2007)

Last movie I seen was unfortunately a pay per view in a hotel.

Knocked Up - It was pretty darn funny and from the makers of the 40yo virgin.
I'd say 8.5/10


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Last movie I seen was unfortunately a pay per view in a hotel.
> 
> Knocked Up - It was pretty darn funny and from the makers of the 40yo virgin.
> I'd say 8.5/10



Ha, I just saw that too. Definitely funny, but I liked Superbad a bit better.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Ha, I just saw that too. Definitely funny, but I liked Superbad a bit better.



Haven't seen that yet, I went to the movies and "wanted" to see that film, but it was a birthday party and they chose an action/comedy flick instead - boo hiss!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

Definitely see Superbad. Awesome. I posted my own review of it here a while ago, but in retrospect it should have been graded higher.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 11, 2007)

The Kingdom- 8.6 out of 10


Personally, I think this was Jamie Fox's best role yet. Good amount of action throughout, but it was a little slow in the middle. And the ending- WOW! I'd definetly check this one out if you enjoy action movies.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 11, 2007)

SUPERBAD!!!

man i cannot wait till this comes out on DVD!

We're blood brothers?!


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 11, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> SUPERBAD!!!
> 
> man i cannot wait till this comes out on DVD!
> 
> We're blood brothers?!



Any idea when it's supposed to be released on DVD? I'm so there.


----------



## +mw.pmi (Oct 11, 2007)

*Dead Silence*: 9/10
Scary as hell for the first time watching it. Especailly in the dark, with lights off, and a 2000 Watt Surround Sound computer set of 6.1 Teufel Speakers with BASS Box to boot! Man!!!!


----------



## vermillion (Oct 11, 2007)

Gummo
By: Harmoney Korine
7


but i like weirdo movies....


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 11, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Any idea when it's supposed to be released on DVD? I'm so there.



December 4th, I believe. definitly not soon enough.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 12, 2007)

*Smoke Signals 9.9/10*

Love this movie! I think this was the first movie I saw Adam Beach in (me and Mom watched it a few years ago) and since then Ive had a huge crush on him. I love the relationship between the 2 main characters and all the quirky supporting characters. Theres some funny bits mixed with intense bits... just good stuff.

I wouldve given it a 10 but there was no Adam beach nude scene (i guess im just shallow like that)


----------



## mossystate (Oct 12, 2007)

*Fracture* 5.9/10...Ho-hum...lots of stupid swelling music to tell us what we should be feeling ( I REALLY despise this in movies ). Hopkins was ok..he was Hopkins..having fun with his finely tuned facial expressions...the plot was...whatever and less.....yeah...


----------



## mossystate (Oct 12, 2007)

Isa said:


> After The Wedding. 9/10
> 
> Very interesting Danish movie staring one of my favorite actors Mads Mikkelsen.



Oooo..just saw that you had also seen it..yeah..it is a movie I still think about...I also like the guy who played the husband...


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 12, 2007)

mossystate said:


> *Fracture* 5.9/10...Ho-hum...lots of stupid swelling music to tell us what we should be feeling ( I REALLY despise this in movies ). Hopkins was ok..he was Hopkins..having fun with his finely tuned facial expressions...the plot was...whatever and less.....yeah...



haha you are dead on about Hopkins!


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Oct 13, 2007)

I just saw _We Own The Night_. It was pretty darn good, the acting was incredible but I felt the plot was sorta lacking something. Also, I think I would've liked it more had I been in the mood to watch it. (I wanted to see _Superbad_ but I was out-voted).

8/10


----------



## Suze (Oct 13, 2007)

8/10
The Bridge (2006, Eric Steel)
A documentary about the most popular suicide destination in the world, the Golden Gate Bridge. Steel and his crew filmed the bridge during 2004 recording most of the two dozen deaths in that year. They also taped interviews with friends, families and witnesses. 

Disturbing and heart wrenching, but an important movie nonetheless.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 13, 2007)

susieQ said:


> 8/10
> The Bridge (2006, Eric Steel)
> A documentary about the most popular suicide destination in the world, the Golden Gate Bridge. Steel and his crew filmed the bridge during 2004 recording most of the two dozen deaths in that year. They also taped interviews with friends, families and witnesses.
> 
> Disturbing and heart wrenching, but an important movie nonetheless.



ooh i remember seeing something on TV about that movie. looked intersting, in a morbid way. i wanted to watch it, but forgot all about it. thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Silversnake418 (Oct 14, 2007)

The Last Movie I watched was Panic Room 8/10. 
I watched the first ten minutes of Shaun of the dead, then skipped ahead to the part with the zombies. I don't know if I can fully rate this


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 14, 2007)

Just got back from Elizabeth: The Golden age.

Wow. Just.... wow. I give it a 9/10, with only points lost for ripping off The Sea Hawk and the fact that they didn't quote her famous battlefield speech word for word and left out the best part. 

But otherwise? Wow. Geoffrey Rush? Freakin' AMAZING. Cate Blanchett? Goes without saying. Clive Owen? Tastilicious. Samantha Morton? Enigmatic and touching as Mary, Queen of Scots.

Just.... wow. I can't wait to see it again and again. And again.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 14, 2007)

Miss Vickie said:


> Just got back from Elizabeth: The Golden age.
> 
> Wow. Just.... wow. I give it a 9/10, with only points lost for ripping off The Sea Hawk and the fact that they didn't quote her famous battlefield speech word for word and left out the best part.
> 
> ...



sweet! Im taking my mom so see that sometime next week. I really like Cate Blanchett and Geoffrey Rush, both brilliant actors. And Clive Owen is a tasty morsel


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 14, 2007)

If you like Clive Owen, you'll love this movie. I even forgive them for their obvious historical inaccuracies because, well, it meant we got to see more of Clive!


----------



## Zoom (Oct 14, 2007)

*Death Proof* - 9.5 out of 10

Of course I enjoy Quentin Tarantino's work. I even have a bootleg of his 1987 student film "My Best Friend's Birthday". So it was with great anticipation that Death Proof took its time in getting to DVD so I could watch it.

The end result was that of surprise. I had no idea he was going to "stoop" even further and treat men worse than he did in Kill Bill. But that aside, I got the disc so's I could watch me a decent, rip-snortin' bloodfest, and this did not disappoint me all that much.

Knowing the stunts (and the stuntwoman Zoe Bell) were real was much of the icing on the cake. I also enjoyed the bad filmstock fakery (jumping reels, a B&W moment, re-titling, etc.) and I really loved the usual Tarantino wit.

About the only thing I didn't like was the sudden ending (SPOILER ALERT). They crash Stuntman Mike's car, pull him out and just take turns punching him? That's it?!? Maybe it was a deliberate letdown because classic grindhouse movies were like that, but _that_ sounds like an excuse.

This film has one of the all-time great car chases and some of the best stunts I've seen. However, it may come as no surprise to find the excessive thingirlage to be a turnoff for diehard FAs. And the "sex appeal" is supposed to be 40% of the movie. Still, the point of the film comes across well, and one gets interested in the lives of the characters even if they're not one's type.

There were quite a few complaints on Amazon by those who wanted the entire Grindhouse thing on one DVD package (Opening fake trailer, Planet Terror, intermission fake trailers, Death Proof), but actually I'm glad about this foreshortening since I have no interest in messing with all that.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 15, 2007)

"Michael Clayton" 8/10


----------



## FA to the Bone (Oct 15, 2007)

*"Fracture" and "Zodiac"... both of them are very good... 10/10...*


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2007)

The Messengers ..... maybe an 8

Saw 2 ..... maybe a 9


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 24, 2007)

Saw a few movies recently...

*Jurassic Park*- Still damn good, almost 15 years later. It's a good film, and superbly made. The CGI doesn't feel nearly as dated as one might expect. *8/10*.

*Alien*- One of my favourite films of all time. *9/10*.

*Citizen Kane*- Wow. Just... wow. *10/10*.

I would have previously scored _Alien_ a 10, but I just saw _Citizen Kane _for the first time ever tonight, and I'll be damned if it's not a hard movie to live up to.

Currently watching _Enter the Dragon_, which is one of my fave martial arts movies. It's a solid *7/10 *overall.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 24, 2007)

Zoom said:


> *Death Proof* - 9.5 out of 10
> 
> About the only thing I didn't like was the sudden ending (SPOILER ALERT). They crash Stuntman Mike's car, pull him out and just take turns punching him? That's it?!? Maybe it was a deliberate letdown because classic grindhouse movies were like that, but _that_ sounds like an excuse.



***SPOILER ALERT***
Zoom, if you think that's all the girls did to him, you may have turned off the movie too soon. It culminates into a final "moment" a bit into the credits. It's not much more, but it's definitely an ending.


----------



## gunther (Oct 24, 2007)

"Slow Burn"

Barry Bonds did a decent job in this film.

7.5


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gone Baby Gone with Morgan Freeman....very good 8/10....there were a lot of plot twists. It certainly did not end the way I thought it would have.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I've finally gotten around to seeing Grindhouse (watched both films back-to-back), so I'll go ahead and throw my opinion into the ring on this matter. Everyone else has already chimed in it seems, so I'll keep it short and sweet. I'll go with the order I watched them in (which I'm informed is apparently the wrong order to properly enjoy both films). Anyway, that being said, here we go!

Alright, so first up was Planet Terror, and I'm going to break into some explitives here, but that movie was (to quote another of my current favorites), off-the-fucking chain! First off, know I'm a sucker for a good zombie/apocolyptic style movie. So this one grabbed me right from the get go. It kept it simple and to the point and made no illusions about what kind of a movie it was. Straight up gore and kick-ass action. Plus some great b-movie lines. That, and it had Bruce Willis. You can't hate on John McClane! Loved this movie through and through, 10/10

Next up...Death Proof!
Alright, so admittedly I didn't not like this as much as Planet Terror, but that'd be tough to do. It was definitely a different style of film, and in that it excelled. It was a bit slower, but the dialog was, in my opinion, top notch and didn't come across as any kind of filler nonsense either. The idea of a killer using a car instead of a conventional weapon was very interesting as well. Plus, the car chase at the end was just insane! And as usual with a Tarantino film, great music (plus the little references to his others, without being too pretentious). So, that being said, I'd give it an 8/10.

Cheers!
And yeah seriously, never call a Kiwi and Aussie, especially if they've been drinking. That part was hilarious.


----------



## AVAcado (Oct 26, 2007)

"The Fountain" with Hugh Jackman and Rachel Weisz.
Just watched it, and am sitting here quietly saying "Wow" over and over again.
One of those "no words for" films.
I was mesmerized by it, throughout it, and fully in it.

9/10

(nothing gets a 10 out of 10 from me yet....I'm saving it, like saving ones virginity for that perfect person though ya' could have given it up on any number of great folks and been fine as they, each one, were worthy but ya' didn't.....ugh.....er.......my point is, if I gave 10s this movie would get it, but I'm savin' my 10 so it doesn't. But it's an amazing film!)


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 26, 2007)

I just watched _1408_. All I can say is... weird.


----------



## themadhatter (Oct 26, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> I just watched _1408_. All I can say is... weird.



I saw this over the summer. Yes, very weird. I thought it was kind of underwhelming though, especially considering it had John Cusak and the great Samuel L. in it. For shame.


----------



## Suze (Oct 26, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> ooh i remember seeing something on TV about that movie. looked intersting, in a morbid way. i wanted to watch it, but forgot all about it. thanks for reminding me!



no prob worth watching.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 27, 2007)

Candy 8/10

It hurt my heart...


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 28, 2007)

Casablanca - 10/10

I'm still kicking myself for not watching this movie earlier. I always wrote it off as one of those "not my type of thing" movies. This movie deserves the praise people have lauded on it for decades, as it's one of the finest pieces of film making out there. And seeing Humphrey Bogart for the first time was just... wow. If you get the chance, see this movie!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2007)

I been having some rough nights, so I have been watching movies that my roomie has picked up from the library. He goes online and just clicks on anything..heh. Soooooo...I needed something..anything...and the anything was...

*Catch And Release*...3/10..wow...Garners acting consists of a face screwed up into looking like a trout....that's it...there was no reason they needed to make this movie.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 28, 2007)

So Close, 7/10 stars. Two kung fu assassin sisters in Hong Kong go up against a kung fu policewoman and find in each other an unlikely kinship/partnership when their interests collide. The action/fight scenes were really good, exciting and cool, but with non-excessive use of wire fu (not my favorite thing). And you know, despite being sadly mired in my heterosexuality, stunningly beautiful women kicking ass are high up on my list of much-loved cinematic eye candy. 

ANYWAY. The film was somewhat plagued by a questionably schmaltzy piano soundtrack in the emotionally softer scenes, but the use of a particular notorious song in the background of the first big action-siege scene was pretty brilliant.

A fun couple of hours, definitely.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 28, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I saw this over the summer. Yes, very weird. I thought it was kind of underwhelming though, especially considering it had John Cusak and the great Samuel L. in it. For shame.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.

I've seen better Stephen King movies.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 28, 2007)

I just saw _Cars_... finally. I saw the first 15 minutes of the movie last year, but fell asleep cuz I was very tired from a long day. I ended up being too busy to catch up with my DVDs and finally watched it all the way yesterday. Great movie!

I liked the car-related spoofs.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 1, 2007)

*Drunken Master*

Hilarious. Cheesy, but in a really good way. A wonderful kung fu slapstick comedy.

*7.5/10*


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 2, 2007)

Super Troopers 8.5/10 Super funny


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 2, 2007)

*Fracture*

Hopkins more or less plays a variation of Hannibal Lecter, so he's in a wonderfully comfortable role and plays it with relish. Ryan Gosling is also very good, and the rest of the cast holds up well.

It's an excellent legal thriller story, brilliantly thought out and well-executed. There's a definite _noir_ vibe that I enjoyed, with a good amount of low-key lighting and shadows in a number of key scenes.

And the skillfully-done plot ends up with all loose ends tied nicely.

Overall, it's a beautiful thriller and I'd recommend it as a rental... although I don't know that it's outstanding enough to buy. I'd say that in that way, it's much the same as _The Guardian_- also a highly recommended rental.

*8/10*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2007)

BJ, you ARE drunk..


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 3, 2007)

DOOM 0.5/10 just terrible, freaking awful....


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 3, 2007)

_Spiderman 3_ - Quite possibly the worst movie I've seen in a looong time. What was with Emo Spiderman? He flips his greasy hair to one side and suddenly he's bad? The whole movie was just _pathetisad_.

*2/10*


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 3, 2007)

*Vacancy*

The atmosphere is great, and it's really set up for a good thriller, but it doesn't deliver at all, and I went away from it feeling that it ended about five minutes early. It cuts off before any conclusion is reached.

*2/10*. A couple good scares. Bad everything else.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2007)

Mr. Brooks

Kinda twisty. Demi Moore kicked a little ass, but she still kind of annoys me.


Quite a few gory scenes that were kinda cool. And Costner is still a very attractive man. (*remembers back to Bull Durham* :wubu: -hubba hubba)


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 3, 2007)

V for Vendetta. Saw this earlier today. I can't say anything else other than make it a point to see this film! I can not effectively describe it, but good god it's necessary viewing. Seriously, 10/10.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

FINALLY had the time to pop in my rental of _Planet Terror_ that's been lying around for the past week (thank you blockbuster and your no late fees ) ... but let me just simply say:

with as much gore that was in that movie, and for me to still reeeeally really like it (considering i am so non-gore it's almost pathetically wussy) ... that's clearly a movie that delivers.

but seriously? those zombies were gross. ga-rooooss. :blink: 

still though, it was ridiculously fast paced (which is almost always a great thing), rose mcgowan is a hot piece of ass, the one dude talks like jareth from labyrinth, bruce willis is a badass per usual, quentin tarantino is a hilarious creep, cool tie-in at the end, and oh yeah ... quite possibly the coolest thing ever and by default, worthy of a 5/10 just on this one fact alone: a gun for a fuckin' leg.

by total and complete personal preference i give this an 8/10, simply because i'm not much of a gore fan ... and this film is completely and unapologetically full of it.

but the score is testament to how good it is overall, at the same time. :bow:


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> FINALLY had the time to pop in my rental of _Planet Terror_ that's been lying around for the past week (thank you blockbuster and your no late fees ) ... but let me just simply say:
> 
> with as much gore that was in that movie, and for me to still reeeeally really like it (considering i am so non-gore it's almost pathetically wussy) ... that's clearly a movie that delivers.
> 
> ...



*Ahem* As a connoisseur of the zombie/survival horror genre (yes I am THAT cool, believe it), I must take occasion to openly disagree with you. First, I will address your points on which i concur:
1) Rose McGowan=Yes please.
2) Bruce Willis=Definitive Badass (Negative! I am a meat popsicle!)
3) Gun leg=Holy crap! I want one, well not at the sacrifice of my own legs, but still, very fucking cool.
You forgot #4 though) Frankie Rodriguez going apeshit in the hospital! How cool was that?! He was jumping off the damned walls for chrissakes!

Now the parts on which I must disagree:
8/10?! Really? That's it? Actually I can only disagree on this point based on the review. But I must implore for a 9/10...


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 4, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> *Ahem* As a connoisseur of the zombie/survival horror genre (yes I am THAT cool, believe it), I must take occasion to openly disagree with you. First, I will address your points on which i concur:
> 1) Rose McGowan=Yes please.
> 2) Bruce Willis=Definitive Badass (Negative! I am a meat popsicle!)
> 3) Gun leg=Holy crap! I want one, well not at the sacrifice of my own legs, but still, very fucking cool.
> ...



hence why i stated "_by total and complete personal preference i give this an 8/10_" ...

because the only reason i knocked that off two points was mostly because with all that gore, it's not going to be a flick i watch too too much. and i reiterate, "by total and complete personal preference"...

8/10 would be a flick i plan to watch again, numerous times, and have definite respect for...

9/10 would be a flick i watch too much...

10/10 would be a flick i own, watch too much, quote forwards and back and will list as one of my faves...

20,123/10 is me just being ridiculous.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 4, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> hence why i stated "_by total and complete personal preference i give this an 8/10_" ...
> 
> because the only reason i knocked that off two points was mostly because with all that gore, it's not going to be a flick i watch too too much. and i reiterate, "by total and complete personal preference"...
> 
> ...



Yes I know. I'm going to hang my head in shame and walk away now... 
However, your rating scale sounds quite spot on.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 4, 2007)

ok...I saw 2 movies while visiting my sister last week


300 - 10/10
Just....OMFG! That is all :wubu::smitten::wubu::smitten:

Dead Silence... -3 million/10

I sat there with my mouth hanging open thinking of all the little children that could have been fed with the money that was wasted making this movie. I longed for a spork with which to gouge my eyes out. My sister insisted on seeing the whole thing through...she's a sadistic bitch and I WILL get even!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 4, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> _Spiderman 3_ - Quite possibly the worst movie I've seen in a looong time. What was with Emo Spiderman? He flips his greasy hair to one side and suddenly he's bad? The whole movie was just _pathetisad_.
> 
> *2/10*


 But it was emo/gothy/Saturday Night Fever Spider-Man! After he gets done pining over his lost love and the vast ennui of his dual existence, he can hang himself with his own webs. That's the best kind of Spidey!  File that under the Bad Action-Figure Ideas Category.

Two things ruined Spidey-3; Too many villains, Tobey's goofiness and MJ's...THREE things ruined Spidey-3. Too many villains, Tobey's goofiness and MJ's constant attention whoring ("But I'M THE ACTRESS!"). I for one am hoping in Spidey-4 they ditch the Dunst and go with the Bryce Dallas Howard Gwen Stacey; a helluva lot cuter and more moxie IMHO.

Superheroes have one commandment that becomes the bane of their existence: Thou shalt not marry a mere mortal, and even if you DO happen to marry a superhero, it's not gonna be Ozzie and Harriet.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 4, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I for one am hoping in Spidey-4 they ditch the Dunst and go with the Bryce Dallas Howard Gwen Stacey; a helluva lot cuter and more moxie IMHO.



I've never been a Dunst fan and having her cast as MJ was the biggest mistake EVER. I wonder if Sam Rami regrets this now? 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Superheroes have one commandment that becomes the bane of their existence: Thou shalt not marry a mere mortal.



It's not a commandment so much as a curse. They are meant to be envied for their superpowers but never to live happily ever after. It's the great super hero cliche.


----------



## mel (Nov 4, 2007)

license to wed.. I thought it was cute 8/10


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 4, 2007)

Evan Almighty - 6/10

It just wasn't the same as the first one, Bruce Almighty. It was a nice twist to the plot to introduce "a bad guy" but it seemed almost completely unnecessary to the story. And I'm sorry, but they picked the worst wife ever. She has no expression. Of course that's all an opinion, but still I was disappointed.

Although, I'm forgetting the most important fact of all: Morgan Freeman does the dance. 8/10 then...


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 4, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *Fracture*
> 
> Hopkins more or less plays a variation of Hannibal Lecter, so he's in a wonderfully comfortable role and plays it with relish. Ryan Gosling is also very good, and the rest of the cast holds up well.
> 
> ...



Doubled. I felt the same way about the movie. However, I will purchase the movie.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 5, 2007)

The Proposition, 6/10. I heard about this one from Rotten Tomatoes; it was listed as one of the most underrated/unappreciated movies from 2005, I think. A Western set in the circa 1880s Australian outback, with Guy Pearce - how could I lose? 

It was...meh. There were a few standout performances, like Ray Winstone as the lawman Captain Stanley and Emily Watson as his wife, but I've no idea why Guy Pearce was in this movie in the first place, or billed as the star, as he had maybe thirty lines (all delivered well, though), and honestly, John Hurt should be strung up for overacting in his thankfully small role. The pace of the movie was slow, which I can live with if the writing and performances are there, but they weren't, not really. Probably my biggest issue with the film, though, is that it's part of this weird slew of film & tv backlash designed to illustrate how very _un_romantic, gritty, harsh, wretched, etc., the late 1800s/cowboy period really was. People were filthy, had horrible teeth, diseases ran rampant, people died all the time, okay, I GET IT, HOLLYWOOD. It's so overdone that it ends up actually distracting from, instead of enhancing, the story. 

*deep breath*

Also, I tried to watch The Holiday, despite it being a chick-flick, because I promised someone I would. Ugh. Even Jack Black and Kate Winslet couldn't save this film from the presence of Cameron Diaz's character. Bad lines, unsympathetic character, and frenetic acting (probably in the hopes of distracting from the poor dialogue!) all combined to make her fairly unpleasant. 3/10 (though admittedly, I gave up after 48 minutes).


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh yeah, I watched Spiderman 3 this weekend too. It was probably the longest movie I've ever seen. Mostly because I had to stop it like 50 times because something more interesting distracted me. Like, y'know, paint drying. 

Emo-man was hilarious though, in a most likely unintentional way. I didn't give a damn about anything going on in a movie. The whole Sandman plot was so insanely rushed together, pretty much the worst plot twist ever. 

1/10 

BAAAAD!


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh yeah, I watched Spiderman 3 this weekend too. It was probably the longest movie I've ever seen. Mostly because I had to stop it like 50 times because something more interesting distracted me. Like, y'know, paint drying.
> 
> Emo-man was hilarious though, in a most likely unintentional way. I didn't give a damn about anything going on in a movie. The whole Sandman plot was so insanely rushed together, pretty much the worst plot twist ever.
> 
> ...



I've yet to meet anyone who hasn't felt the same way about this fiery piece of 'blockbuster' celluloid garbage. Also, emo-spidey...dead on. I'm surprised they didn't show him cutting himself, hahahaha. Sooooo bad. I would have walked out on it in the theater if I didn't have other people to drive home. Must've missed the plot twist though. Either because I blacked the whole thing out of my memory (yes), or I stopped caring after about 25 minutes (also yes).

But from a terrible movie, to a pretty good movie:
3:10 To Yuma
Apparently a remake, though I've never seen or heard of the original. Anyway, I thought this was a very entertaining and engaging film. It might have been a little tighter, but the characters were great. Crowe an Bale were excellent as always. Crowe's #2 in his gang was also a pretty good villain, totally fanatical maniac. Also, the gunfight at the end of the film, while a bit ridiculous, was still well done and definitely visceral. I wasn't blown away by the movie like everyone said I would, or should, be, but I thoroughly enjoyed it. It definitely gets at least one point for the production value also. So I'll go with a 7/10.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Emo-man was hilarious though, in a most likely unintentional way. I didn't give a damn about anything going on in a movie. The whole Sandman plot was so insanely rushed together, pretty much the worst plot twist ever.


 I agree. The Venom character was also rushed together, and I think Topher Grace would have made a better Peter Parker overall from the 1st movie than McGuire, but that's just me. Eddie Brock in the comics was HUGE, and they needed someone to for one reason augment the disparity in the two characters: Venom was simply stronger than Spidey due to his physique, which meant Spidey had to be more cunning and resourceful to defeat him. 

In any case, the issue behind Spider-Man's very reason for being was the horrible death of his Uncle. When you walk in and say "oh, the guy you hunted down and tormented yourself for years over and over wasn't even the real killer," and then later find out that your uncle was just killed in a stupid shooting accident, it makes the trauma of the superhero a lot less impactful. 

Sandman only confessed to Spidey to tell his mother he loved her after Carnage poisoned him. That was the only time I recall that the character was someone to gain sympathy for.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 5, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh yeah, I watched Spiderman 3 this weekend too. It was probably the longest movie I've ever seen. Mostly because I had to stop it like 50 times because something more interesting distracted me.



Hahahaha yeah.. me too.  


(ummm inside joke)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 6, 2007)

SherryBaby - 8 out of 10

Truly amazing performance by Maggie Gyllenhaal as a former heroin addict fresh out of prison trying to reconnect with her daughter and get back into life, stay clean, & obey the rules of her parole. 

There's a most disturbing scene between Sherry and her father that seems to explain all of the bad choices she makes. My heart broke constantly for her. 


Difficult to watch but highly recommended.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 6, 2007)

Caught an indie film over the weekend titled Maxed Out, a documentary on the state of credit card abuse in the U.S..

Overall rather eye-opening, didn't really fall prey to some of the other one's I've seen recently, but didn't tell me anything I didn't already know to some degree. A couple of tidbits:

MBNA is George W. Bush's largest campaign contributor. Guess who wrote the bankruptcy reform legislation, that hurt the chances for many middle-Americans to get out of crushing debt? MBNA.

Credit card companies specifically target poor-paying or bad credit customers at times because they turn out to be the largest profit base in terms of overdraft fees and other interest-related issues.

The economists and law professors know that fixing how credit card companies do business will solve a huge part of the debt crisis, but government is either unwilling or unable to help. Privacy laws are also discussed, in terms of how credit collection agencies can data mine you for information on your entire life without violating the constitutional right to privacy (one mentioned tactic is identifying the names/numbers of close friends or relatives, calling them in order to urge the debt holder to pay their bill by using embarrassment).


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

SPIDERMAN THREEEEEE BLOCKBUSTER OF THE YEEEEEAR --- _ye-AHHHA_.

c'mon. what a fucking EXPERIENCE. i give it 11/10. meaning that, if i ever have some friends over, and we need to watch a movie, i'm pulling out that entertaining hunk of SHIT-a (grant it, in this scenario i need to actually rent the movie again, or own it, which is not probable). i was so pleased with the good time it gave my roommate and i (not an inside joke) ... and the amount of jokes we were able to crack ON the film ... good god. i was in tears of hilarious joy almost the entire time.

whenever emo-man came up on the screen, we adopted this little game, where basically you'd substitute "spiderman" into emo band names. i eventually won, even though my roommate clearly had the winning combo name.

*roomie:* spiderman heights, spiderman confessional, spiderman of the year, matchbook spiderman, the promise spiderman, and the winner: _my chemical spiderman_.

*me: *the get up spiderman, spiderman patrol, senses spiderman, saves the spiderman, boys like spiderman, sunny day spiderman, further seems spiderman, and the non-red jumpsuit spiderman.

yeah, i think that was it. then of course were our cries of NO ONE UNDERSTANDSSSS. NO ONE LOVES MEEEEE. YOU RUINED MY LIFE M-JAAAAAAY. which clearly anyone would find annoying except for my roommate and i, mainly because we enjoy the sounds of our own voices. and even moreso, our own voices expressing anguish and emo-pain.

then of course we were able to witness the oscar-worthy performance of amnesiac-franco, fucking award-winning if IIII had a say. oh my god, he was just sooo adorab--awful to watch. i mean. good god. i've never been happier to see a totally hot dude get killed off in a movie. 

kirsten dunst is about as awkward-looking as julia stiles, and seeing them cast as the drool-worthy girl in a blockbuster movie is such a wrong step indeed. it was almost like ... dude, spidey, stick with that blonde you took to the restaurant, not that awful thing singing on stage. :doh: now SHE was hot. that would've been an interesting twist for the movie adaptation. 

personally, i feel at this point, most of the people in that movie are smart enough (and oh so indieee enough) to realize what a horrible money-wasting machine they've built, and instead of taking anything seriously, they are destructing the film intentionally from the inside. that's the only explanation for what is happening here, and i LOVE it. the blatant and unapologetic awfulness of every minute of that film makes for a hilarious time, with the right company.

spiderman 3: not even worthy of a decent review, as illustrated above by my idiotic rambling.


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 6, 2007)

Gia is the last movie I watched.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 6, 2007)

Elizabeth, The Golden Age. I loved it not at much as the first one but still really good. 8-10

Gone Baby Gone also really good. Just when I thought I had it figured out I diescovered I didnt. 9-10.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> SPIDERMAN THREEEEEE BLOCKBUSTER OF THE YEEEEEAR --- _ye-AHHHA_.spiderman 3: not even worthy of a decent review, as illustrated above by my idiotic rambling.


 There was one point I did make in another discussion about this but forgot to mention it here.

Some men can cry effectively on screen and make it work. Overall it doesn't work because as Dennis Miller pointed out, _"[a]s much as you say you want us to cry, you don't really want us to cry. You hate it when we cry. I've tried crying in front of my wife. She enjoyed it for about thirty seconds and then started thinking, "Why in the fuck did I marry this hamster?""_.

It's all in the mouth quiver. Pitt can cry fairly well, because he actually looks like he's in pain. The stoic, lone tear rolling down the cheek (a la the litterbug Indian guy) is what women tend to want. Ben Affleck plays both sides because he can be the sincere crying guy and the "why doesn't anyone love me!" weeper. Then again Ben can do whatever he wants because he's Ben fucking Affleck, what with marrying Fred Gwynne's daughter and all. 

Tobey Maguire cries like a little bitch. You don't sympathize for Spidey's lost father figure, you pity him because he cries like someone stole his lunch money, threw mud on his coat and kicked him in the shins. If I was in his shoes for 5 minutes, I'd have to kick my own ass.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2007)

Ultra Violet. 3/10 So bad I should have been paid for watching.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> There was one point I did make in another discussion about this but forgot to mention it here.
> 
> Tobey Maguire cries like a little bitch. You don't sympathize for Spidey's lost father figure, you pity him because he cries like someone stole his lunch money, threw mud on his coat and kicked him in the shins. If I was in his shoes for 5 minutes, I'd have to kick my own ass.



you'd probably appreciate my roommate's yell of "ooooh gawwwd, stop CRYYYYYING!" when franco bit the dust at the end.

i have to completely agree with you. i think whenever i saw his mouth curl into that silent, frowning whimper i could do nothing but cringe. i believe it's moments like that that make his "ladies man" walk scene even MORE impossible to sell to women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> you'd probably appreciate my roommate's yell of "ooooh gawwwd, stop CRYYYYYING!" when franco bit the dust at the end.
> 
> i have to completely agree with you. i think whenever i saw his mouth curl into that silent, frowning whimper i could do nothing but cringe. i believe it's moments like that that make his "ladies man" walk scene even MORE impossible to sell to women.



Okay, I'm disappointed to hear that Spidey 3 blew. I was dying to see it. But were the special effects at least view worthy? Anything redeeming about the effects?


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Okay, I'm disappointed to hear that Spidey 3 blew. I was dying to see it. But were the special effects at least view worthy? Anything redeeming about the effects?



but lilly ... this is the kindof blew that makes it hilaaaarious to watch. it's so blew-y that you laugh in sheer disbelief. like, are they seriously doing this right now? _i'm _serious. call your funniest friend over and watch it together with some pizza and <inserttastybeveragehere>. i *promise* you two will be laughing until the very end.

and to answer the question at hand, yes, the special effects are definitely up to par with the two previous spidey films. so if you're a fan of those, the movie will at least deliver you that much! 

as i said: the _experience_ of watching this film was definitely an 11/10.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 6, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Okay, I'm disappointed to hear that Spidey 3 blew. I was dying to see it. But were the special effects at least view worthy? Anything redeeming about the effects?


 Basically it's Sandman, starring the Mummy CGI (something that came out--gasp--in 1999). Nothing to see here, take care now, bye bye then. Note to casting directors: When an actor cements his place in celebrity history by playing the moran on Wings, make sure you don't put him in ANYTHING resembling a part where he has to try and speak coherently and with heartfelt emotion. It doesn't work. It's like casting Schwarzenegger as Einstein just because he sounds German. The Venom character was supposed to be CGI and I agree it should have been; the evil symbiotes (esp. Carnage) had a very fluid and congealed look about them in the comics. The costume didn't so much stick to the guy like that putty you put up posters with (that's how I saw the filmed version), but rather blebbed and flowed around things.

I had nothing on par with a Neill Cumpston "I camed in my pants" response to the effects, not even close. I think I creamed more when I heard Peter Cullen's Optimus Prime in the Michael Bay movie ("One shall stand, one shall fall"...ohhh baby) because it was the realization of a childhood show brought to life.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 6, 2007)

Last movie I watched was _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ (again). Just awesome -- and Nurse Ratched is definitely the iciest, subtlest female anti-hero I can ever remember in any film.
----------------------------------------------------

Regarding _Spiderman 3_, prepare to be shocked and horrified as I disagree with the prevailing opinion that it was awful. I enjoyed it... (cue silence)...

It probably helped to approach it first for what it is: a summer blockbuster action movie concluding what had exploded into an increasingly popular (and better from _Spiderman 1_ to _Spiderman 2_ IMO) franchise trilogy, based on a comic book created in the early 1960's; and which received mixed reviews thus lowering my expectations considerably.
I remember watching Spiderman 2 with my friend who couldn't seem to get past the sappy, cheesy dialogue until I reminded him we were watching a *Comic Book* movie at which point he relented slightly. Probably the biggest challenge comic book movies face is how to navigate the line between realism and fantasy. Too far into cartoonland and the audience has no genuine investment in the characters; too far into realism and the fantasy elements are unbelievable or ridiculous.
The first--and second film in particular did a better job than the third in balancing the human element (which felt *generally* plausible _in the Spiderman world_) with the superhero action. It's not that _Spiderman 3_ loses the human element; it's just in short supply compared to the huge action sequences involving up to 4 characters. So your emotional investment in the outcome of these sequences is stymied by the lack of nuance and development devoted to the people behind Sandman and Venom. On the purely sensory level I was very satisfied with the action scenes.
Many people were very skeptical about Tobey McGuire playing Spiderman, but personally he won me over and whatever flaws you find in his characterization are certainly not for lack of talent.

On a scale of 0-11 spicy meatballs, I give the third Spiderman movie 7 spicy meatballs.


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 6, 2007)

i am not touching those meatballs.


----------



## Frogman (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> i am not touching those meatballs.


I wish I could say that was the first time I've heard that.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh wow, I can't believe I missed this whole Spiderman 3 shebang (for which we apparently need a new thread). There is too much awesome written in the above posts to sufficiently quote, and no more rep I can give out, but since we're piling on...

I can't add anything else other than, that at least some of you were lucky enough to not pay $9 to see this in a theater. :doh: Basically, watching it felt like this....
(Now who mentioned meatballs? I'm a bit peckish)


----------



## mejix (Nov 6, 2007)

*american splendor*-_immediate induction into the eternal hall of fame of foreverness._
the life of underground comic artist harvey pekar. not a perfect movie but i loved it, perhaps because of the little antisocial paranoid misanthrope in me. 

*american movie*-_past inductee of the eternal hall of fame of foreverness_
every bit as good as the first time i saw it six years ago. this is a documentary on a milwaukee slacker film director trying to complete his low-budget horror film "coven". most of all it is a study of male arrested development. is it any surprise that when the director's first wife appears she turns out to be a bbw? the movie is hilarious but also quite tender. a personal fave.

*love is the devil*- 4/10
the love affair between painter francis bacon and petty thief george dyer. meh

*gunners palace*-4/10
soldiers stationed in iraq speak. at points trying hard to be hip. probably shocking in 2004. these days, meh. 

*beyond the fringe*-_the finger_
didnt finish this one. the ancestors of monty python and saturday night live perform in london 1962. not funny. 

*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 6, 2007)

cold comfort said:


> SPIDERMAN THREEEEEE BLOCKBUSTER OF THE YEEEEEAR --- _ye-AHHHA_.
> 
> c'mon. what a fucking EXPERIENCE. i give it 11/10. meaning that, if i ever have some friends over, and we need to watch a movie, i'm pulling out that entertaining hunk of SHIT-a (grant it, in this scenario i need to actually rent the movie again, or own it, which is not probable). i was so pleased with the good time it gave my roommate and i (not an inside joke) ... and the amount of jokes we were able to crack ON the film ... good god. i was in tears of hilarious joy almost the entire time.
> 
> ...



You have clearly forgotten the sudden appearance of Franco's mysterious butler who shows up just in time to explain everything to him and save the freakin day. 

Seriously, where the heck did HE come from and what the fack?!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2007)

*The Big Sleep*

Beautiful chemistry between Bogart and Bacall makes the film work so much better... although I definitely prefer the less "friendly" ending of the book to the one in the movie, which is actually very close to the book.

And that's true in more ways than one. Not just the story or the characters, but even the whole _atmosphere_ of it.

*10/10*. Highly recommended, and I'm probably gonna buy it.


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

saw IV
7/10. Pretty good


----------



## ActionPif (Nov 7, 2007)

"Pumpkin Smashes Pinata"
"Pumpkin Pops Balloon" (2007)

Since these dazzlingly original feature films combine to take up 11 seconds of standard dimensional time, and due to the fact that separating the two would be as plucking a movement out of Handel's "Wassermusic", or not including "Wanted Dead or Alive" on _Slippery When Wet_, I feel as if a double-feature review is in order. 

"Pumpkin Smashes Pinata", which acts as sort of a preamble to the much more nuanced and pivotal "Balloon", clocks in at a mere 3 seconds, but it establishes heavily the idiom and philosophical framework that the producers have set forth: bratty kids dropping pumpkins on inanimate objects. Here, the festering little weasels......I'm sorry. Anyway, the sniveling, imbecilic insolents....erm, sorry. Dammit, *they drop a pumpkin on a pinata*. What more is there?!

*ahem*

Well, surely the boundless lunacy of "Pumpkin Smashes Pinata" is something we can recover from by viewing the much more lengthy (8 seconds) "Pumpkin Pops Balloon"! Right? Yeah, and oh, look, a bluegrass ensemble made up of sea cucumbers and a blush wine stain on an argyle sock. In a freaking wheelbarrow. Wait, I think they're playing "Rock Lobster". Backwards. 


So, the question you all may be wondering is, would I recommend watching either of these two inhumanely, cavernously unnavigable entries into the endless, hopeless, barbaric Hades of moving picture filth?

Nope.



-300 thousand million zillion octillion bakelite radios out of 10.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3EPg3hz5Zs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWgI76BP120


.....only if you have to, though.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw _1408_ last week. Weird movie, but interesting.


----------



## Tina (Nov 9, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *The Big Sleep*
> 
> Beautiful chemistry between Bogart and Bacall makes the film work so much better... although I definitely prefer the less "friendly" ending of the book to the one in the movie, which is actually very close to the book.
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the book. More depth, and less cheese, as often happens when a book is made into a film. Still, very much a film worth watching.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

Tooth and Nail... 7 out of 10


We had fun last night at a late night viewing of this "Horrorfest 2007" fare. It involved cannibals in a post-apocalyptic world, so what's not to love? 

It got me thinking about what the world might be like once the supply of oil runs out (which was dismal and depressing) and stars Ryder Strong (Boy Meets World), someone I've fancied since it was a crime for me to do so, Rachel Miner who I've always liked, Jim Carradine (Revenge of the Nerds), and Michael Madsen who apparently stayed out of jail long enough to make this film last year.

Here's the trailer if anyone's interested: http://www.horrorfestonline.com/film_tooth-and-nail.html


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, so yesterday my mates and I had an impromptu Die Hard marathon (as everyone should from time to time). We also watched a bootleg of Die Hard 4: Live Free or Die Hard. Now to this particular film I'll give a score of 8/10, as it's not as 'classic' as Die Hard 3 (my personal favorite), or the original. However, it was a fitting entry in the series and was an excellent action film. Also, the plot was very relevant and in a way you agree with the villian's motives, which was a very interesting take.
However, to the series as a whole I give a blanket 10/10, as there are few films more American than these, and I'm about to tell you why: (disclaimer, this treatise was conceived about 4 hours into it after several, several beers and discussion. So it will be rambling and it will be ridiculous. Cheers!)


Now, we all have seen the Die Hard movies (and if you haven't what the hell are you doing in this country?!), but did you ever stop to think that Die Hard is a metaphor for America? That's right, screw civics class and let John Maclean give you a good learnin'.
Think about it: He's the little guy, up against incredible odds, and he kicks their ass. That's what we love in America, that's our whole national mythos: the little country that could. (Remember the revolution? Yeah, I thought so.) Does Maclean get all weepy and distressed when the chips are down? Does he try to 'negotiate' like Ellis (the guy with the douchy 80's beard in the original Die Hard? NO! He picks himself up by his bootstraps, when he's wearing shoes that is, and doesn't take shit from anyone! That's America!
In America, we don't take kindly to foreigners coming in here and pushing us around, and we definitely don't take kindly to traitors. John Maclean doesn't appeal to the UN or some other court. NO! He goes in and takes those bastards out. Alan Rickman and bunch of East German assholes? Toast. Colonel Stewart the traitor (I have no idea what the actor's name is)? Blown up in a frigging airplane. Jeremy Irons? Now an ex-person. Thomas Gabriel? Maclean is so hardcore; well I'm not going to spoil that part if you haven't seen it yet. But in America, nobody pushes us around!
In America, we pride ourselves on our ingenuity. Well you know who's ingenious? That's right, John "Yippee ki-yay motherfucker" Maclean. Need to get down an elevator shaft? No problem, just use the gun strap. Rappel down the side of a building? Hey, use a fire hose. Got a bunch of airplanes that need to land but no runway lights? Why, use the flaming wreckage of what were, just a moment ago, terrorists! Need to get 4 gallons of water from a 3 and a 5 gallon jug? Umm...I still never remember how that one worked actually. Have to take out a helicopter? Simple, launch a car at it. America is a country of invention: the light bulb, the assembly line, the microwave, and the hot pocket. And you know who's the most inventive of them all? John Maclean.
Lastly, in America we don't like the establishment, we worship the individual. We kicked the shit out of the British because they were trying to push us around (see: foreigners), we have laws against monopolies, and we certainly don't like the insurance industry. Well John Maclean is about as anti-establishment as they come. Does he need help from the LAPD, the FBI, the Special Forces, or the principal from the Breakfast Club? HELL NO! John Maclean is an individual, an American! He knows that in America, if you want a job done right you've got to do it yourself! He doesn't need help from the man.
So next time you wake up, or look in the mirror, or enjoy your nice sunday breakfast, you need to ask yourself: "How can I be more like America? How can I be more like John Maclean?"
Yippee ki-yay motherfucker!

Disclaimer: This utterly ridiculous ramble made a whole lot more sense when I thought it up last night when we were all drunk and watching these four films in a row. Also, bonus points to Die Hard to for having presidential candidate Fred Thompson in a central role. Hahahaha. Fred Thompson....sheesh.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 18, 2007)

man, I love Die Hard!

I'd rank 'em 

Die Hard 
Die Hard 3
Die Hard 4 - some killer action sequences in this one
Die Hard II - least interesting villain

Oh well, I recently watched Reign Over Me, which was Ok .. I guess. 

Actually, I didn't like it much. I felt like they were just trying to hard to make me cry. I don't know, it didn't seem natural. Like obviously it's sad and all, but predictable stuff. 

I really hate Adam Sandler after watching Click though. Which made me want to off myself.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 18, 2007)

A couple days ago we watched The Fountain again.
Such a beautiful film.
As much as I adore Requiem For A Dream, I'm tempted to call this Darren Aronofsky's masterpiece. Definite 10/10 from me.


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 18, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Also, bonus points to Die Hard to for having presidential candidate Fred Thompson in a central role. Hahahaha. Fred Thompson....sheesh.



That was supposed to read Die Hard 2, not Die Hard.

And I agree Guns, least interesting villain by far.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 18, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End : 2 out of 10

Uncle Walt would have hated this cemetery of an action movie where practically the entire cast is dead or undead. A good tipoff is the fact that the film starts out with the hanging of a ten-year old boy at the gibbet.

I like Johnny Depp, but the movie was wretched. It was bloated to overflowing with nonsensical CGI special effects, while suffering from a rotten script full of death and the supernatural. The only major player in the movie who wasn't undead or killed off was Keira Knightley--who I wished to be killed off. 

Yecch. Seriously.


----------



## CAMellie (Nov 18, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End : 2 out of 10
> 
> Uncle Walt would have hated this cemetery of an action movie where practically the entire cast is dead or undead. A good tipoff is the fact that the film starts out with the hanging of a ten-year old boy at the gibbet.
> 
> ...



Thank you SO much!!! I actually left about 3/4 of the way through...wondering why I even stayed THAT long!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 18, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> A couple days ago we watched The Fountain again.
> Such a beautiful film.
> As much as I adore Requiem For A Dream, I'm tempted to call this Darren Aronofsky's masterpiece. Definite 10/10 from me.



I reiterate; you're awesome. 
*The Fountain* was definitely a beautiful film.



Paul Delacroix said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End : 2 out of 10
> 
> 
> CAMellie said:
> ...



Uh oh. Now I'm disheartened to watch the film. 

*The Da Vinci Code*

Well I just saw the movie the other day. Being a person that tries to stay away from anything religion/religious, I quite enjoyed the movie. However, there were some things about the movie with detracted me a tad bit. I thought Tom Hanks' acting was superiorly *horrible; rotten*. Even Magneto (Wait, I mean Ian McKellen) did a better job; which is not surprising, but I think Tom Hanks has it in him to be extraordinary. The story was very interesting, and it kept me wanting to hear more throughout the film. However, they tied it together awkwardly for me, so I was not able to follow everything throughout the movie. The "gory" scenes were played within the film in a practical and well thought out manner.
Definitely not a great movie, but one I would watch again had someone not seen it before that I would watch it with.

*6 out of 10*.


----------



## toni (Nov 18, 2007)

Mr. Magoriums Wonder Emporium: 8/10 

This is an awesome movie to take the kids. It will make you laugh and cry.


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2007)

Gunner Palace - 10/10. Interesting to see the war from a soldiers point of view. 

This is England - 8/10.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 18, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Uh oh. Now I'm disheartened to watch the film.



POTC3 might still be worth a video rental--it's certainly not a film anyone would want to watch twice. 

I would put it, quality-wise, in the same category as the Haunted Mansion movie. Which is to say, far inferior to the theme park ride upon which it's based.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 18, 2007)

I saw BEOWULF last night and wasn't impressed.

I'd give it a 4 out of 10


Dennis


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 18, 2007)

9 out of 10 
I recently watched an Asian horror film called, Shutter. Let's just say that whenever I have neck pain I'll think too much about it. heh
Scary.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 18, 2007)

*sigh*

I would give it a 2/10 story wise (don't mess with the core of the frickin' story)

Visually, with the 3D stuff...6/10 (They'd have scored higher if the characters blinked...the eyes just look blind to me.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2007)

30 Days of Night. Loved it. The critics mostly panned it, but I found it extremely frightening and very well made.


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 19, 2007)

What Alice Found - an interesting flick (not going to give you a synopsis - too much of a spoiler). Worth the watch 8-10

Hedwig And The Angry Inch - transexual musical (reminescent of Rocky Horror in that regard). Music very Bowie-esque, circa Ziggy Stardust. I enjoyed the music and some of the humerous dialogue, but the childish art/graphics left me wondering why. 6.5-10

Amores Perros: intersecting stories of dog lovers - some very stunning work; full of metaphor and allegory, with some wonderful acting. Found the dog fighting scenes disgusting, but if you can get past that, there is soooo much more to this film. 8-10


Brick: very much a film noir - and as such it works on that level - though I was disconnected by the entire vice-principal as "player" aspect; and thought some of the violence was gratutious. Still, it held my interest and I wanted to find out the solution to the "mystery". 6.5-10


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 21, 2007)

*Annie Hall*

It was almost like it was a movie about _me_. Kinda scary, in a way.

Also, I realized tonight that Connecticut is basically an entire state that drives like Annie Hall.

*10/10*


----------



## jamie (Nov 22, 2007)

American Gangster - 9.5 out of 10. I loved it. Just nothing bad to say about it. Denzel is as good as he has been in years. Russell Crowe has that ability to just sink so deep into whatever character he is playing that you forget he is playing. I love gangster movies..always have been a big fan and this was a nice turn on it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 22, 2007)

Mickybo and Me - 9/10

Lovely little film about two boys living in Belfast during the Troubles and escaping to the countryside as bandits in their own minds after seeing "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid"

Mickybo and Jonjo pull off a bank job

Excellent soundtrack too.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 22, 2007)

Hitman - 7 / 10

Not bad, it was all shoot em up and what not. He showed no other emotion, but everyone else did. So, it seemed like the perfect Hitman movie.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 22, 2007)

The last film i saw was Elizabeth 8/10


----------



## mejix (Nov 24, 2007)

*im not there*- 6.5 or 7.0/10
they use 6 actors to portray 6 different personas or characters related to bob dylan or dylan mythology. its an astute strategy to approach dylan and in parts of the movie this works and his transformations are in some strange way clearer. unfortunately the movie is kind of hermetic. you really need to be familiar with all the dylan lore to understand whats going on. i know some but whole sections of the movie remain a mystery to me. to make things more convoluted the plot is not linear but several of these stories occur at the same time. the last portion of the movie just drags. the best thing in the movie is cate blanchet who is just brilliant. she gives the most fleshed out performance by far. this movie is not for the uninitiated. if you don't know much about dylan this avoid it like the plague.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 24, 2007)

*August rush 
10 0utta 10 *
*Jonathan Rhys Meyers is sooooooooooo hot *






:wubu:


----------



## pinuptami (Nov 24, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> 30 Days of Night. Loved it. The critics mostly panned it, but I found it extremely frightening and very well made.



Oh Lordy, Ben Foster was AMAZING in this. Saw it the night of my jack and jill party...not the conventional way to spend the night before one's wedding, but hey.


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Mist last night

It was a GOOD movie, Id say 8-9 out of 10


----------



## baines (Nov 24, 2007)

i watched Zodiac..


seriously..do not waste ur time with this..

i rate it a 2 our of ten..and that only cos jake gyllenhaal is in it..


it dont even have a proper ending!!!



if u value ur life..dont waste it watchingthis heap of crap=)


----------



## Tooz (Nov 24, 2007)

Throw Momma From The Train. Great, as always.

Owen out of 10.


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 25, 2007)

baines said:


> i watched Zodiac..
> 
> 
> seriously..do not waste ur time with this..
> ...



umm, just wondering; since this is a true story and they never caught the Zodiac, or could even properly identify him, how could there possibly be a "proper" ending? Sometimes life just doesn't tie things up with a nice ribbon. I lived through those days in real time and have read the book - a nice treatise on the SF newspaper staffs' moral dilemma, amongst other things. If the movie did even a half decent job of portraying the lives and times, then it certainly would rate more than "a heap of crap".

I'm waiting to tivo it, and will indeed waste my time - but thanks for the warning just the same.


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 25, 2007)

Clean - an interesting indie flick that looks at life and the LA chic through the eyes of a limo driver (and former drug addict). 7-10 some implausable interactions, but overall there's some good stuff going on here.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 25, 2007)

August Rush 8 out of 10. 

I think it was life changing for my 11 year old music-fascinated son. As we left he said, "Mom - that was the first movie that ever made me cry."

And Jonathan what's his name - OHMIGOD - the king of hotness.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 25, 2007)

maxoutfa said:


> Hedwig And The Angry Inch - transexual musical (reminescent of Rocky Horror in that regard). Music very Bowie-esque, circa Ziggy Stardust. I enjoyed the music and some of the humerous dialogue, but the childish art/graphics left me wondering why. 6.5-10



Hedwig and the Angry Inch is one of my favorite films!! I think that much of the stylized, simple animation happens during the song "The Origin of Love." I think the childish appearance fits Hansel's childhood relation to this myth (he's completely isolated and without love, has a cold mother and absent father) and it fits the primal creation myth that she sings about in this song (gotta love John Cameron Mitchell for making a rock song out of a section of Plato's Symposium!). JCM also uses homespun visuals in his other film, "Shortbus" (which is also good), and although very imaginative it might also be him wanting to leave an "indie" stamp on his work.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 25, 2007)

TraciJo67 said:


> 30 Days of Night. Loved it. The critics mostly panned it, but I found it extremely frightening and very well made.



That movie trailer scared the complete crap out of me... made me want to see it. In the daylight, with the boy.... with the lights on. Yeah.... I'm a wimp. 

I saw Mr. Brooks - excellent flick, 8-9/10. Really enjoyed it. Also saw Knocked Up... not bad, different than I thought, 7/10.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 25, 2007)

The Invisible.

I didn't know anything about it, Steve had picked it out so I watched with him. It had some good moments, but I think they were trying too hard to get us to understand the characters feeling and emotions-kind of "in your face" kind of stuff, and tried too hard to make it "dark", which just made it cheezy for me. I also did NOT care for the ending. 

I'd say about 4/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 25, 2007)

Peter Pan (2003 live-action) 
10/10!

seriously, who doesnt want to go to Neverland? Very sweet, visualy stunning and a great cast. Jason Isaacs plays a very dastardly (HOT) Captain Hook.

and i just found out that in the original story, Nana was a Newfie... not a St. Bernard like we always see!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw THE MIST yesterday.

I loved Stephen King's novella, which gets a 10.

The movie gets a very generous 4 and that's about it.

Overacting, cheesy monsters and a terrible ending...King's was better.


Dennis


----------



## onetrulyshy (Nov 25, 2007)

Just saw August Rush this afternoon. 

9 out of 10

Robin Williams shocked me with his performance.


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 25, 2007)

Death Proof

9/10

My only complaint was towards the endwhere they leave there friend with the farmer dude: There is NO WAY IN HELLLLLL a girl would EVER so carelessly abandon her girlfriend with a total stranger. That's like the all-time number one most-important rule! _Obviously_ this movie was written by a guy because no woman in her right mind would do that.

Otherwise though, I love love LOVED it. Rosario Dawson is suuuuuch a babe. :eat2:


----------



## Isa (Nov 25, 2007)

No Country for Old Men - 10/10


Great movie, having it star two of my favorite actors (Tommy Lee Jones, Javier Bardem) only added to my enjoyment.


----------



## AVAcado (Nov 26, 2007)

"Next"
8/10
Nicolas Cage, Jennifer Biel and Julianne Moore

Hadn't read any reviews before renting but my buddy Nick can just sit and look purdy and I'll like the movie.
Turns out this one actually has an interesting story and decent acting along with one of my favorite on-screen "boyfriends."

Well done!


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 26, 2007)

*Live Free or Die Hard*

Quite an excellent movie. I enjoyed it thoroughly. Had a lot of action, with the same ol' Bruce Willis feel all through the movie. It was very modern (technology crisis, Armageddon, nerdy kids galore), but well delivered. In my opinion, of course. I was happy to hear the comeback of an excellent movie quote.  However, the jet scene was a little over the top. Seriously, Bruce Willis is not invincible... be that as much as we might like him to be (or how his progression of movie rolls has made him out to be).

*8 out of 10*


----------



## maxoutfa (Nov 26, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Hedwig and the Angry Inch is one of my favorite films!! I think that much of the stylized, simple animation happens during the song "The Origin of Love." I think the childish appearance fits Hansel's childhood relation to this myth (he's completely isolated and without love, has a cold mother and absent father) and it fits the primal creation myth that she sings about in this song (gotta love John Cameron Mitchell for making a rock song out of a section of Plato's Symposium!). JCM also uses homespun visuals in his other film, "Shortbus" (which is also good), and although very imaginative it might also be him wanting to leave an "indie" stamp on his work.



You are correct - MOST of the animation happens during "Origin", and your point is well taken. That being said, the animation appears during several other passages and that's where I got the impression that it was a bit too much - as you said, it kind of stamps "indi" on the project, which is ok (you can tell by the films I've "reviewed" that I watch lots of them) - but to garner a more mainstream audience (and I wonder if the subject matter precludes that from the get go), a bit less of the animation would probably help. 
As I said, I enjoyed the film; so many amusing touches - the "carwash" was hilarious - I guess my rating criteria may differ from most - nothing wrong with a 6.5 in my book - anything over a 5 is watchable, 10's are for true classics, 8's and 9's are "must see" and 6-7 are worth watching.

Shortbus is also on my list of films to see - but it hasn't shown up for me to TiVo yet.

New review: Scanner Darkly: speaking of animated - based on a Phillip K Dick story that questions reality in various shapes and forms. Some of the dialogue, especially between Woody Harrelson and Robert Downey are priceless. I thought some of the motivations were a bit frail, but then I guess it would have to be so, as "reality" was being called into question. 7.5 - I'd reccommend this, but not to everyone.


----------



## Missy9579 (Nov 26, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I saw THE MIST yesterday.
> 
> I loved Stephen King's novella, which gets a 10.
> 
> ...



I dug the ending!!! It was one of the movies where you dont know the ending 10 minutes into the movie....


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 26, 2007)

Just saw Beowulf in IMAX 3D. Good little rendition for the crowd who is into gutteral mug-slamming songs. <grin> And the IMAX 3D is truly freaky. There's a scene where an arm falls to the floor, and it literally has you seeing in full depth perception through a camera angle straight up through the floor as the severed arm comes crashing down from above. Yes, my dears, Beowulf is a blood and guts story in true Nordic form.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Nov 26, 2007)

dusk till dawn - 9/10 "If you can find cheaper pussy anywhere else . . .. fuck it!"

the rutles (spoof beatles bio) - 8/10 "His father even wore trunks in the bath so he would never have to look down on the unemployed"

pirates of the carribean, at worlds end - 7/10 "nobody move! . . . I've dropped me brain"


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 26, 2007)

The Shawshank Redemption once again.
9/10, really great film.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 27, 2007)

Disney's "Enchanted". On a positive note, I didn't fall asleep while watching it. And that is all. 

4/10


----------



## layla17 (Nov 27, 2007)

I saw "Enchanted" too. I wasn't really impressed, but like you said I didn't fall asleep. I agree with the 4/10 rating.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> The Shawshank Redemption once again.
> 9/10, really great film.



I just bought that one actually. Great movie. One of those that I have to watch on TV whenever I sit it on. Which sort of does me in because including commercials it's atleast 9hrs long.

I watched Hairspray recently .. entertaining enough .. 

6/10

I like the music a lot and the girl who plays Tracy is adorable, but John Travola was Revolta in his role and needed to stop existing. Also the choreography was pretty terrible. I mean, it just wasn't all that impressive, since the movie was actually about dancing. Dug the John Waters cameo though. 

I also can't stand Amanda Bynes. Uhh .. I saw this on broadway though, so I'm a bit biased.


----------



## doughtub (Nov 29, 2007)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

10/10
One of the best comedies ever, and one of my top 10 movies. Only other comedy I've seen with this many laughs is Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome. Funny. 10/10. FA subplot.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 29, 2007)

Joe Strummer documentary - very good 8/10.


----------



## 362436 (Nov 29, 2007)

My mom gave me the movie Outsourced as an early holiday present. I really liked it! I'd give it a 9/10 - there's something really unique and touching about it. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## themadhatter (Nov 29, 2007)

ekmanifest said:


> Joe Strummer documentary - very good 8/10.



First off, let me just express my tremendous amount of jealousy directed at you for having seen the above film. Curses! But this is what you get when it's a limited release AND you live in middle-of-nowhere Erie. Ha!

Anyway...

This isn't actually a movie movie, it's a miniseries, and I haven't finished it yet, but a good 10 hours in I think I can safely say that HBO's 'Rome' is one fine piece of work. If you have any interest in the period or any interest in history at all, definitely check this out. It's not spot-on historically accurate, but the major stuff is there and there is certainly a very gritty, authentic feel to the whole thing. Plus this time period in Roman history pretty much set in motion the course of the next 400-odd years, so there's that factor to. Anyway, at this point I'd give it a 9/10, perhaps to be revised when I actually finish it.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 29, 2007)

BlondeAmbition said:


> Death Proof
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...



I am so going to watch this sometime this weekend. You couldnt be more right about Rosario Dawson, she is more than a babe, she is babelicious, lol. :eat2:


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 1, 2007)

Haha, yes, it is a completely lame, cult, campy movie....but goddammit I just watched The Warriors...again.
Really though, completely comic-booky gang, ridiculous cult movie? How can you go wrong?! The whole thing is summed up by this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZCjcFBBJU

!!!!! 

Um...score? I dunno/10


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 1, 2007)

La Vie En Rose
100+ out of 10
Best film I've ever seen
2 hours 20 minutes of brilliance....stunning....mesmerizing...didn't take my eyes off the screen once...
Life of Édith Piaf

Starring Marion Cotillard
my newest Goddess!


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 1, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, yes, it is a completely lame, cult, campy movie....but goddammit I just watched The Warriors...again.
> Really though, completely comic-booky gang, ridiculous cult movie? How can you go wrong?! The whole thing is summed up by this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZCjcFBBJU
> ...



The Warriors Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just saw American Gangster. Three things, first, even though it's not his best work, Ridley Scott rules!!!!! Second, Russel Crow delivered a very good performance, I was worried about him for a minute there, and finally, Denzel killed it!!! Now I can forgive him for that Deja Vu crap.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 1, 2007)

Motorcycle Diaries
9/10
I'd like a part 2, please!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Dec 2, 2007)

i just watched 'El Cantante' with Marc anthony and Jennifer lopez~~~~
i give it 9/10.
To me it was great, I am personally a fan of Jennifer lopez so i enjoyed it. and there chemistry was great too. And the music was 10/10!:smitten:


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 2, 2007)

No Country for Old Men 10/10, if I could score higher, that would be awesome

It was a spectacular movie


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2007)

The last movies I saw happened to be Hairspray and Shaolin Soccer...

Hairspray: Even though it has that stupid dork (Zac Efron, if you were wondering) in it, I rate this a 8/10 because it was funny and entertaining. And Nikki Blonsky... enough said. 

Shaolin Soccer: It was fairly entertaining to watch. It had me laughing a lot (I nearly cried laughing at one point), and it had martial arts AND awesome CGI effects in it (instant win!), soooo I have to say... 9/10!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 2, 2007)

Last movie I watched was with two fairy/fantasy lovin' girls, and we watched Stardust. I didn't heard the best reviews for the movie so I wasn't expecting a lot. But I was pleasantly surprised. Claire Danes british accent was actually really good ( this comment was approved by 3 brits) and the special effects were pretty good too. But I have to say what was one of the best parts was Robert De Niro's character. I wont give it away just yet for those who plan to see it. But he definitely made the movie.

I give this movie 8/10


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 2, 2007)

I watched NO COUNTRY FOR OLD MEN.

The bad guy was scary but the movie doesn't make a lick of sense.

The villain rates a 9 and the movie gets a 2.


Dennis


----------



## mejix (Dec 2, 2007)

*no country for old men*- huh?/10

i feel like i went to see a foreign language movie without subtitles. whole sections of the movie are in mumbled texan and were incomprehensible to me. very frustrating. 

the movie includes many "but wait, how did he figure that out?" moments. the ending is not very satisfying. 

having read "the road". im beginning to feel animosity towards cormac mccarthy. 

having said that, i did enjoy about 3/4 of the movie i guess. will probably see it on dvd with the subtitles on.


----------



## doughtub (Dec 6, 2007)

Transformers 0/10
- man, i know it's based on a crappy kids tv show, but god. 

Live Free or Die Hard 6/10
- Fun, lots of great action - the best one since the first Die Hard.

Forrest Gump 10/10
- hadn't seen the whole thing until now... wow.


----------



## GWARrior (Dec 6, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> Haha, yes, it is a completely lame, cult, campy movie....but goddammit I just watched The Warriors...again.
> Really though, completely comic-booky gang, ridiculous cult movie? How can you go wrong?! The whole thing is summed up by this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgZCjcFBBJU
> ...



CAN YOU DIG IT!?!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 6, 2007)

_Hitman_ - 6.5/10


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2007)

*SLEEPERS 9/10*
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117665/


----------



## moore2me (Dec 6, 2007)

*The Black Book *by Paul Verhoeven 8/10

I love Verhoeven's work - *Total Recall, Starship Troopers, RoboCop, Basic Instint*. This movie is not a Sci FI, but it has lots of action, tension, evil Nazis, beautiful naked women, handsome naked men, ugly naked men, violence, plot twists, prison torture scenes, sex scenes, full frontal nudity male & female, high body count, digging up corpses, everything you would expect in a Verhoeven flick. Oh, I forgot - great camera work, great costumes, makeup, and visual effects. Fast, frantic pace of action in the movie - I could hardly look away things moved so fast.

Plot - the heroine is a member of the Jewish resistance during WWII and living in the Netherlands. She suffers horrors at the hands of the Nazis and decides to accept and the difficult assignment of infiltrating the regional Gestapo headquarters to become a "spy" in their offices. As part of her resistance work, she becomes the mistress of the Commandant of the Headquarters, and eventually falls in love with him. As WWII draws to a close and the Nazi empire is defeated, their relationship becomes complicated. 

View attachment black book.jpg


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 6, 2007)

AWAKE

8/10 - I enjoyed it...


----------



## toni (Dec 7, 2007)

doughtub said:


> Transformers 0/10
> - man, i know it's based on a crappy kids tv show, but god.



OUCH!!!!!


----------



## toni (Dec 7, 2007)

The Mist- 8/10


Very suspenseful. You will yell at the screen through the whole movie.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 8, 2007)

_Blood Diamond_ - 9/10

I've seen it before, but I just watched it again with someone this evening. It's a really good movie that brings attention to a horrible problem.


----------



## lmbchp (Dec 8, 2007)

Because I Said So - it was cute. That's about all I can say!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 8, 2007)

No Country for Old Men. Unlike previous posters, I give it an 8 out of 10. It has a typical WTELF (what the ever-lovin' fuck) Coen Brothers ending, which was SADLY disappointing compared to how cool the movie was.

Tommy Lee Jones is as smooth as a single malt scotch on a cold day. He plays the windblown old Texas lawman with the best of them. The bad guy was just...very original. 

Going to see Fresh Prince of Post-Apocalyptic New York (I Am Legend) next week, so I am getting psyched about that.


----------



## Red (Dec 8, 2007)

Hot Fuzz 9/10 very entertaining and highly amusing

Amazing Grace 8/10 great film and great cast, made me cry and thats always a good thing, a film that can do that to you gets my vote.


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 10, 2007)

American Gangster 

10/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 11, 2007)

The Golden Compass - 7/10

Very well executed, much better than I expected really. The only complaints I have are a couple of places where they took out one thing or another, and the cliffhanger cutoff at the end... not cool, taking out the last three chapters.

=Divals


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just watched "3000 Miles to Graceland" Give it 8.5. 
I thought it was a great movie, interesting concept. Kurt Russell and Kevin Costner really clicked in this movie. The only complaint is the last "shoot out" scene was a little over done. Other than that, loved it.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 12, 2007)

let's go to prison: 10.5/10.


----------



## southernfa (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, I watched two DVDs last weekend. One was a CIA-drama thing with Matt Damon. The other a comedy about Robin Williams running for president. They both made such a huge impression that it's taken me five minutes concentrated effort to remember that much about them and I still can't remember their names.
3/10 each whatever they were called.


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 12, 2007)

I saw "This Christmas". I would give it a 9. Very good actors/actresses in it. Good storyline.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 13, 2007)

*House on Haunted Hill*

The original, not that craptacular remake that's always on TNT or whatever.

A damn good horror film. Beautifully eerie atmosphere, and Vincent Price is fucking _awesome_.

8.5/10.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Dec 13, 2007)

Harry Potter & The Order Of The Phoenix 8/10

It's pretty fun watching these actors grow up. Of course if I had it my way Gary Oldman would be playing everyone. He could pull it off too. 

I also watched License To Wed and I've decided that one day when they're giving Robin Williams an autopsy the cause of death discovered is going to be me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 13, 2007)

The Bourne Ultimatum

It kicked ass, like the whole Bourne series has.
Loved the fight scene in the apartments and the car chases.



Loads of entertainment value here.

9 out of 10


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Dec 13, 2007)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding, Which I have watch like a million times! I LOVE THIS MOVIE!

10/10


----------



## toni (Dec 16, 2007)

I am legend 6/10

It gets long and the ending could be better.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Dec 16, 2007)

Awake 

8 out of 10

It is not for the faint of heart. There are a few parts that even I had to close my eyes. It was the kind of movie to at least see once but if you need surgery any time soon please avoid.


----------



## duraznos (Dec 16, 2007)

This Christmas - 5

It was corny and poorly written. Kind of like The Family Stone, but nowhere near as funny or as refreshing.

Some of the guys in it were hot, though, which is where it gets the 5 points from.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2007)

_Hard Candy_ - 1/10

This is a movie about a 14 year old girl who stalks a pedophile, drugs him, ties him up and then tortures him. The 14 year old was so arrogant and obnoxious that both I and the person who was with me actually hoped that both characters would die at the end. :doh:


----------



## Ryan (Dec 16, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> The Bourne Ultimatum
> 
> It kicked ass, like the whole Bourne series has.
> Loved the fight scene in the apartments and the car chases.
> ...



Those are some of my favorite movies, too. If I don't get these for Christmas, I'm buying them myself.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ill only give it a 5 cause I thought seeing NYC the way they made it look was pretty cool. Other than that I thought the movie was horrible. It was as if there was never a complete thought. The story ended - I think becuase they needed to get the movie out for the holiday season. It didnt feel finished to me at all. 


toni said:


> I am legend 6/10
> 
> It gets long and the ending could be better.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 16, 2007)

_Sha Po Lang_: 100/10

Sammo Hung is still unstoppable, Donnie Yen is awesome, Wu Jing is a murderous psycho, people get shot, kicked, stabbed, thrown off buildings and everyone solves their problems with violence.

Donnie Yen v. Wu Jing


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 16, 2007)

Finally saw Spiderman 3... I thought it was good but it could've been a bit longer. 8/10

Can't wait to see National Treasure: Book of Secrets! Hopefully it's as good as the first one...


----------



## Gspoon (Dec 16, 2007)

I am Legend 9/10

Too short and Ending was kinda a let down. An over all Spectacular movie.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 16, 2007)

Stephen King's the Mist - 8 out of 10
I love horror films favoring more of the satanic than monster variety, but this one was fun and made me jump and cringe aplenty.

Little Children - 10 out of 10
I'm in love with Kate Winslet again. Wonderful cast.

Shortbus - Can't score as I only watched 30 minutes of it.
I wanted to love it because it's Jon Cameron Mitchell, but did not fall in love with any of the characters in the first 30 minutes. I needed Hedwig. The real sex was interesting for a while, but the ass-eating whilst singing the national anthem threesome was a bit much for me. Perhaps in a different setting without my hubby sitting next to me visibly cringing and gasping, I'd have enjoyed it more.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Will Smiths new movie...hmmm i liked it except for some kinda dAY OF HTE LIving deAD stuff...with a spin......and theres an awesome german shepherd...8 outta 10*


----------



## mango (Dec 16, 2007)

*Hostel - 5/10

Another gory torture horror flick with American tourists set in eurotrashy Amsterdam / Slovakia.

Interesting but yet predictable.

I bet this film just did wonders for European tourism.


*


----------



## mejix (Dec 16, 2007)

*juno 9/10*
a really nice little picture about a teenage girl dealing with unwanted pregnancy. it is a warm movie that tells a simple story and tells it very well. the dialogue is hilarious and the leading actress is just absolutely brilliant. at times the movie gets a bit too precious and hip for its own sake. still, highly recommend it. 


*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 17, 2007)

I Am Legend. I would give it a 9/10. I experienced the story in three versions: The original novel, a 1990s screenplay that was intended to star Arnold Schwarzenegger, and this movie, which has a smattering of both. I would say this is my top fave movie of the year for several reasons. It's tough for me to try and blame the movie for not holding true to the novel (much as I felt after the ending to The Mist film, which I felt was contrived and unnecessarily heartwrenching solely for effect), but a few spoilers below (highlight to see):

PROS

The little pop culture references. A lot of the excessive product placement in Times Square had a few futuristic aspects to it (since it was placed about 5 years in the future). The one that got the biggest chuckle from me was the banner ad for a Superman/Batman movie, which was an homage to the comic book series by Jeph Loeb.
Will Smith. As much as I find his rap career trite and sellout-ish, I find his career as an actor maturing. He wowed me with I, Robot, and this one was no different. You could see his degeneration as time progressed and hope was lost. The subtlety with which his hair turned grey--he aged and looked it, mostly due to his acting the part well.
The pacing. The use of the loud action sequences and flashbacks were well done, and I found my heart pounding often. It felt like one of the classic Cameron films, where you didn't know when shit was going to go FRAKKABOOM!!! and you almost pee yourself.
CONS:

The dramatic license with the main investigator of the Krippen plague also being conveniently immune to it. In the book as well as the original screenplay, he had no hope of curing the disease, only killing as many of them as possible.
The vampires. Can we not get a Rick Baker to make some convincing human vamps and CGI them when they need to be? I missed the idea of talking vampires that were as intelligent as they were bloodthirsty, but the movie reduced them to zombie-like creatures, which in my opinion made them a lot less scary.
The dog. It was cute, it was cuddly, it died. Get over it. The death of the dog engendered more pain in the audience than the entire film.
The entire concept of a genetically-engineered virus curing cancer. The Illuminati would never allow it (and I say that knowing I work for a pharmaceutical company).


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 17, 2007)

Lars and the Real Girl 8/10

A very sweet movie - Ryan Goesling was fantastic - but dragged a little bit.


----------



## angel-1 (Dec 21, 2007)

I Am Legend 9/10
Black Snake Moan 9/10
Hot Rod 7/10
The Bourne Ultimatum 10/10


----------



## mejix (Dec 21, 2007)

*sweeny todd -10/10*

a barber whose family was destroyed by a judge comes back to london after 15 years for revenge. the movie is about revenge sure, but to my surprise, it is more about greed and about the pain that is inflicted in the name of love. this is a musical and there is humor, but this is definitively not a light movie. it is very dark and very smart. and of course the sondheim music is absolutely brilliant. not a perfect movie -it drags at some points- but i'm giving it a 10 because i was surprised by the depth and because i find the subject fascinating.



*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 21, 2007)

12 Monkeys, which I saw once before ages ago and just saw again not too long ago.
It was really good. 8/10


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 21, 2007)

"Once" (that's a link to the imdb summary) I give it a 8 out of 10. I love independent films, and I'm a music lover..this satisfies both of those!! Not for everyone, but it was different and the music was FABULOUS!! The musicians in the film wrote and performed the music themselves. Like I said, not everyone's cup of tea, but I loved it.


----------



## toni (Dec 22, 2007)

National Treasure 2 - 7/10
I love American history and this movie is chalk full of it. Like the first National Treasure, it gets a little long towards the end. Also, I took a point off of it because it leaves the auidence with an unanswered question. I guess that is going to lead us into National Treasure 3 *roll eyes*

Alvin and the Chipmunks - 9/10
Loved this movie. I took my daughter and we were both singing and dancing through the whole movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 22, 2007)

We saw _Eastern Promises _at a local repertory type movie theatre last night. LOVED it. I'd say 9/10. Gory as shit, but excellent story; I just wish they'd gone more into the main character's back story. And hey, it has a midwife in it. What's not to love?


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2007)

_I Am Legend_ - 8/10

This was one of the coolest movies I've ever seen...until the last 5 - 10 minutes. I'm not going to tell you whether it was a happy ending or an unhappy one. It just seems like the person who wrote the screenplay said, "Shit. I can't think of anything else, so I'll just set up the ending right here."


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 23, 2007)

Quills - 7/10. Excellent performances by Geoffrey Rush and Kate Winslet (can she ever NOT look perfect, even as a chambermaid?).

I am probably one of the few people who cannot stand Joaquin Phoenix in a film. Maybe it's the activism and PETA and veganism, maybe it's just his look. Don't know what it is exactly, but his performances never impress me. Even in Walk The Line, it was still Joaquin Phoenix as Johnny Cash.


----------



## ekmanifest (Dec 23, 2007)

Double feature - 

I am Legend 8/10
Sweeney Todd 8/10


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 23, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Quills - 7/10. Excellent performances by Geoffrey Rush and Kate Winslet (can she ever NOT look perfect, even as a chambermaid?).



I think she looks especially fetching as a chambermaid. She's soooo cute in that film, isn't she? But man, as much as I adore Geoffrey Rush, isn't that one of the most disturbing films you've ever seen?? I have a strong love/hate relationship with that movie. On so many levels it's genius but it's soooooo damn graphic and sooooo damn dark that I have a hard time watching it.



> I am probably one of the few people who cannot stand Joaquin Phoenix in a film. Maybe it's the activism and PETA and veganism, maybe it's just his look. Don't know what it is exactly, but his performances never impress me. Even in Walk The Line, it was still Joaquin Phoenix as Johnny Cash.



Ignorance is bliss in my case, since I didn't know any of that. I like him okay, not totally enamored but I also won't avoid a film that he's in (unlike a few other actors, particularly Holly Hunter).

Burtimus took the Girl Child to see _Sweeney Todd_ today and he said it was quite dark. I was happy not to go, but rather to spend the afternoon having a spur of the moment stitch 'n bitch with some knitting sisters at a local yarn shop. I guess I'm the last to know that Tim Burton and Helena Bonham Carter are married. Is it just me or are they the perfect couple?


----------



## Jester (Dec 24, 2007)

I am Legend - 8/10: I broke what seems to be the cardinal rule of movie-watching with this one, "if you loved the book, don't see the movie." Don't get me wrong, it was a really good movie, but it just strayed a bit too far from the real plot.
As I said before, definitely a solid movie, probably one of my favorites, but it had so much more potential! :doh:


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive been board... plus i have like 200 movies on my external hard drive soo... these are all from thursday-today
walk hard 8/10
casino royal 9/10
28 days + 28 weeks later 7.5/10
300 10/10
jarhead 8.5/10
oceans 13 8.5/10
Requiem for a Dream 10/10
superbad10/10


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 24, 2007)

Kinky Boots - 8.5/10... it had a good beat and you could dance to it...lol


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 24, 2007)

Sweeney Todd- 6/10: Johnny Depp was good, Tim Burton can do better.


----------



## mejix (Dec 25, 2007)

*charlie wilson's war- 7.5 or 8.0/10*

its entertaining and the characters are very likable. the performances are great. the story on which it is based is pretty amazing. the plot however feels crammed and the end feels rushed and not very satisfying. the politics are very questionable.



*


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 25, 2007)

Ryan said:


> _I Am Legend_ - 8/10
> 
> This was one of the coolest movies I've ever seen...until the last 5 - 10 minutes. I'm not going to tell you whether it was a happy ending or an unhappy one. It just seems like the person who wrote the screenplay said, "Shit. I can't think of anything else, so I'll just set up the ending right here."



I saw I Am Legend today and thought the exact same thing, the end was one of those wtf moments, 9/10 anyway.


----------



## virgolicious (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd rate it 6.5/10...a cute, sappy, chick flick...my favorite type of movie. A nice way to escape the worries of your life for a couple of hours. Hillary Swank and Kathy Bates are fabulous, plus Gerard Butler is so yummy to look at.:smitten:


----------



## cold comfort (Dec 26, 2007)

i saw *walk hard: the dewey cox story* on friday night. annnd i'm going to go with *7/10*. 

and let me tell you, that hurts, partially because my hopes for a judd apatow written, john c. reilly starring film were much higher, all spoofing aside.

if you've seen the trailer, in short, you've seen the movie. 

*semi-spoilers in white font continue:*

considering the trailer pretty much covered the highlights of the film's jokes, i found the reoccuring jokes to be a gem: where dewey would tear out a bathroom sink whenever he was upset, or how dewey walked in on tim meadows doing drugs throughout the years. i also thought that the celebrity cameos were gems, and referring to everyone by their full name everytime they were addressed was a great choice (paul mccartney, buddy holly, etc.) i thought the beatles scene was perhaps the best part of the movie and should have undoubtedly gone on LONGER. i DO give it a 7 though, for it did make me laugh, and i'd probably watch it again would someone stick it in the dvd player.

but alas, the film was content on being a spoof ... and so instead of feeling like i was watching a gut-busting flick courtesy of apatow, i felt like i was watching something straight out of the scary movie/date movie/epic movie series. not to mention the popular (as my guys also agreed) consensus that we somehow had felt like we watched the entire movie already before that had happened (trailerrrrrrr). 

considering it's spoof was one of the firsts of that genre, and apatow was behind things, AND there was a solid cast involved ... i felt the film had much more potential, all spoofoofoofoofing aside.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 26, 2007)

Santa Clause III: The Escape Clause. Basically a remake of It's A Wonderful Life, with Jack Frost desiring the Santa Claus job. The school principal from the 2nd film, Mrs. Clause (whom Santa had to marry to stay Santa) is due to deliver a baby and so all hell breaks loose at the North Pole.

Some highlights:
Martin Short is officially a bazillion years old. They have to put fake wrinkles in to hide his wrinkles. His next role will be as an urn.
The kid from "The Kid," and Curtis the Elf from SC #2 is back. Taller. Dorkier. Virgin-er.
Seems like Bernard the Elf (someday I will come to understand the irony of Jewish actors in Christmas films) traded up for his Numb3rs gig.
Judge Reinhold is back fresh from his appearance in Beverly Hills Cop IV: Axel Foley Gives Billy a Facelift. I know the guy was getting up there but egads, "When Plastic Surgeons Attack..."
Is it me or is it standard procedure that in order for an immortal to marry a mortal, he has to live his life AS a mortal. I thought Santa was going to have to step into the chamber that harnesses the Red Sun of Krypton, turn himself back into a human,thereby allowing him to mate. I guess that was a deleted scene. 
And...Worf? As "Sandy" the Sandman? WTELF is up with that? I thought Klingons didn't sleep, they just killed more people when they were tired.
It's a so-so film. SC 1 was the best, #2 was ok. I assume part #4 will be "The Plea Bargain Clause" after Tim Allen gets caught trying to sell 2 kilos of blow from the back of the sleigh.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 26, 2007)

Why I have a few movies here to review, 2 actually, it was supposed to be 3, but I'll get to that in a moment...

1) Walk Hard 7/10 - No need to add anything else to the above review of this movie. Really, couldn't have said it any more accurately, and I really expected so much more of it.

2) Pirates of the Carribean 3: At World's End 8/10 - I finally got around to seeing this, and frankly I walked away very satisfied. After the mediocrity that was Dead Man's Chest, I wasn't really sure what to expect. But I found all the resolutions quite satisfying (and I did really like what happened with Will and Elizabeth, even though you could see it coming about halfway through the movie, still it struck me as somewhat un-Disney), Davey Jones' locker was quite and entertaining bit, and solid performances all around. If indeed this is the final one, (which I hope it is so it doesn't run itself into the ground, though the ending would potentially suggest otherwise), I found it to be a very fitting and satisfying conclusion. It wasn't groundbreaking, but it was solid through and through. Now, it was long, but I thought that everything was fleshed out sufficiently to justify it. The multiple double-crosses were good fun also. (I will say, however, that the most ridiculous part of the movie came at the end in regards to the rep. from the East India Trading Company - I forgot his name at present - and a very Jerry Bruckheimer moment. It looked cool as hell, but was kind of ridiculous).

3) SLC Punk 8/10 - I've seen this multiple times, and just finished it up again about an hour ago (what the hell else am I going to do when stranded in an airport all day?). Great movie and very underrated, in my opinion. It's somewhat disjointed, but can be viewed more as a coming-of-age story than anything. It's just wonderfully shot and edited, strong performances, and a killer soundtrack to boot. I highly recommend it.

Well that's it for now ladies and gents, I'm going back to waiting around and hoping that I'll be somewhere other than Detroit this time tomorrow (no offense to anyone from Motown of course!)


----------



## Amor (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweeny Todd ..... 8/10

Originally, I had very high hopes for this movie. I love Sweeny Todd, I love Tim Burton, and I love Johnny Depp, how could this possibly be bad?
My best friend had seen it earlier, and had told me how disappointed he was, so I wasn't expecting as much when I went yesterday to see it. 
Well..it was below my original expectations, but far above how bad I thought it could have been given my friends review. 
It just seems as though they took away some of the funnier moments from the original musical. Visually, I thought it was beautiful, I had heard, a few say it was to visually dark/monochromatic...but I liked it...I think it worked well with the story.
However, at the end of the day it's Johnny Depp..singing..so I will watch it again...and again.


----------



## Suze (Dec 26, 2007)

Love Actually
3/10

(I don't know why I even bothered)


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 28, 2007)

*My Neighbor Totoro*

Hiyao Miyazaki's 1988 film is about two young girls wh ogo with their father out to the countryside after their mother is hospitalized. While there, they encounter three fuzzy creatures that can be only seen by children.

It's not much of a deeper story than that, and it doesn't need to be. The film is a series of magical moments that are often heart-warming. As usual, Miyazaki's style has its own incredible charm, even in a movie such as this which is undeniably geared towards younger children, and that makes it enjoyable for all ages. Aiding this is a spectacular and incredibly fitting score by Joe Hisaishi.

Overall, *8.5/10*. It's a great movie, I'd think, for watching with kids. A spectacular family film.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 29, 2007)

I went and saw Alvin and the Chimpmunks and National Treasure: Book of Secrets with my sisters and nieces...

Alvin and the Chimpmunks: VERY VERY enjoyable... had me laughing and dancing in my seat from start to finish... 9/10

National Treasure 2: I learned things I didn't even know about... like the fact that there is a Statue of Liberty behind the Effiel Tower. And the action kept me at the edge of my seat... 10/10


----------



## Mathias (Dec 29, 2007)

The Great Debaters- 9/10
I Am Legend- 8/10


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2007)

_Alien vs. Predator: Requiem_ - 6/10

The story wasn't that great, but there was some cool violence. It's kinda like a porno: you watch for the action rather than the story.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 30, 2007)

_no country for old men_ - 10/10

cormac mccarthy + the cohen brothers using every single trick up their crazy wizard genius filmmaker sleeves + astonishingly perfect casting = spooge.

honestly if i saw javier bardem just walking down the street right now, i'd shit my pants and run as fast in the other direction as my fat little legs could propel me.





AAAAAAGH


----------



## kathynoon (Dec 30, 2007)

Kite Runner - 8

It was one of those movies that make you wonder what you would and would not do for a friend.


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 30, 2007)

Jim Jarmusch's Stranger than Paradise- 9/10. A film with so much atmosphere and so little story! Loved the single take deadpan shots.


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 30, 2007)

i know who killed me.....0/10:doh: so bad


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Dec 30, 2007)

I just got home from seeing "I am Legend".... 10/10......

Will Smith is excellent in pretty much everything he does. It was a GREAT movie. Great plot, great effects... all around superb movie.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

"Day After Tomorrow"-typical "the end of the world is coming and if you don't listen to me all of man-kind will disappear" movie. It was like, 4/10. The special effects were decent, but it's predictable and unoriginal.


----------



## themadhatter (Dec 30, 2007)

chublover350 said:


> i know who killed me.....0/10:doh: so bad



I have to know...how did this happen?


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 30, 2007)

themadhatter said:


> I have to know...how did this happen?



all i gotta say is that i didnt spend the money to see it, but the person that rented it was like THIS LOOKS good...i knew it wasnt going to be.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 30, 2007)

Part of *Black Snake Moan*...what a sexist, pretentious, piece of crap on a Ritz this was...that's...ALL.....score?....*3/10*


----------



## Blondzilla (Dec 31, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Love Actually
> 3/10
> 
> (I don't know why I even bothered)




I hear ya on this one!! I actually give it a 1/10 myself.

It was on a cable channel around christmas time and I had never seen it, and it was a major waste of nearly 3 hours or so-ish.. Every story was cliche' and very unoriginal.


----------



## Suze (Dec 31, 2007)

Blondzilla said:


> I hear ya on this one!! I actually give it a 1/10 myself.
> 
> It was on a cable channel around christmas time and I had never seen it, and it was a major waste of nearly 3 hours or so-ish.. Every story was cliche' and very unoriginal.



I'm really relieved that comes from a female. (It seems like it's expected that we should like such movies)

The only reason why i gave it a 3/10 was because of Colin Firth.

And I love Girl in a Coma btw


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> *My Neighbor Totoro*
> 
> Hiyao Miyazaki's 1988 film is about two young girls wh ogo with their father out to the countryside after their mother is hospitalized. While there, they encounter three fuzzy creatures that can be only seen by children.
> 
> ...




I am not a kid (55) and I enjoyed watching *My Neighbor Tortoro *too. I agree with you, it is heartwarming. And, what is impressive is Miyazaki draws most of the film by hand and the art work is spectacular! (Something we don't see much anymore in today's computer animation world.) In the movie a cat is a train - marvelous!!!!

I also recommend his *Porkco Rosso *about a WWII pilot who has a spell cast on him and is turned into a pig - but he continues to be a top notch pilot - another great children's & adult movie combined. Again, the artwork makes the movie worth watching just by itself. Also, good old fashioned airplane dogfights abound - only a pig leads the squadron. I would also give Porkco Rosso a 8.5 out of 10.


----------



## Blondzilla (Dec 31, 2007)

I was also able to watch a few films in the last week or so here (which is good for me, cuz I am not an avid movie watcher)

*I Am Legend 7/10 *

I wish the ending were way different, it had some boring moments.. and as I said to some ladies in the chatroom earlier this night, I don't like Will Smith enough or think he is as brilliant an actor as he himself or even others might think. But, I did shed a tear at the end of the movie.. (and unfortunantley I can't blame it on being a chick or anything PMS related it just made me feel like he was legend.  lol!)

*The Bucket List 9/10*

This was good, its what you would expect in a buddy type film with two awesome actors.. good funny, cute, sad, heart string tugging story. Worth the watch.

*Before the Devil Knows You're Dead 10/10*

Awesome flick, great cast as well.. Ethan Hawke, Marisa Tomei, Philip Seymour Hoffman. Good original story about two brother's who decide to rob their parents jewelry store.. Very good plots and premise and such, murder, lies, betrayals, drugs, family relationships.. Very good, I enjoyed it much and I always love these kinds of movies.. (plus if anyone is interested in seeing Marisa Tomei getting it from behind by Philip Seymour Hoffman, or in seeing 
Philip Seymour Hoffman giving it to Marisa Tomei, you should put this film on your list of must see's! :shocked

*Then She Found Me 6/10*

This is a film directed by and its starring Helen Hunt in the lead role. Its about a woman who was adopted her real mother finds her at a difficult/chaotic time in her life.. The Birth mother is played by Bette Midler which is a real treat.. its cute and funny and has some sweet moments here and there.. a few relationship relatable scences are good too, but eh.. it was okay.

Anyways, thats it for now!


----------



## Blondzilla (Dec 31, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I'm really relieved that comes from a female. (It seems like it's expected that we should like such movies)
> 
> The only reason why i gave it a 3/10 was because of Colin Firth.
> 
> And I love Girl in a Coma btw




Awe you member me!! :wubu:

BTW, The Movie I mentioned in my last post called "Then she found me" with Helen Hunt, is also starring Colin Firth but his name escaped me at the time of writing my post, he is quite a dreamy bloke indeed.. He is a single father in this movie and he is awesome in this role.. I watched this movie online.. and it was *great *quality if you want the site, let me know!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 31, 2007)

Walk Hard 7/10
An excellent movie if you liked the "Airplane!" series. It was VERY silly. And coming from me, that is quite a statement. There were outstanding parts to it, however. Both his Bob Dylan and Brian Wilson phases were spot on and hysterical!


----------



## Suze (Dec 31, 2007)

Blondzilla said:


> Awe you member me!! :wubu:



Ops. Suddenly I realize that may have sounded a bit stalkerish 
But i have never heard anyone say they actually like them before, so i guess that's why (i had to buy "Both Before I’m Gone" online because the stores here don't have it)


> BTW, The Movie I mentioned in my last post called "Then she found me" with Helen Hunt, is also starring Colin Firth but his name escaped me at the time of writing my post, he is quite a dreamy bloke indeed.. He is a single father in this movie and he is awesome in this role.. I watched this movie online.. and it was *great *quality if you want the site, let me know!



He sure is
And i would love to get that link thankyoooou:bow:

on topic
I recently watched In a Glass Cage. Horrible movie, and by that i mean the content, not the quality. 
Key words: former nazi doctor, pedophilia.

It's one of the most disturbing movies i have ever seen, but if you can handle it, i would highly recommend it.

8/10


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2007)

*Amazing Grace* - I would give it a 7 out of 10.

It is a very interesting film in that it depicts a part of history I was not familar with. It shows the British as they struggle against abolishing slavery in England in the early 1800's. The slave trade was a lucrative business for the English because the country had a thriving seafaring fleet (including slave ships) and they were hesitant to lose the income. 

Where *"Amazing Grace"* enters the picture, one of the captains of a slave ship wrote the hymn after making several voyages hauling human cargo and wanting to seek forgiveness for his moral sins in the slave trade. The hymn became a rallying cry for the movement to abolish slavery in England. The movie is sobering and thought provoking.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Dec 31, 2007)

Atonement - I have a friend who read the book and dragged me..yes dragged me to see this movie since I dont like Kiera Knightly (i dont know what it is about her but i cant stand to watch her)...but I have to admit i got into the movie..I wanted to kill the little girl by the end and I cried so hard...I dont want to say why since others might want to see the movie..I wont ever be able to watch the movie again but I might actually give the book a try

8/10 - would have been a 10 if she wasnt in the movie


----------



## Amor (Jan 1, 2008)

National Treasure: Book of Secrets 6/10
I really loved the first installement, i adore history, and treasure hunting movies.(Yeah, I totally want to be Lara Croft). That said, I'm really not a fan of Nicholas Cage. He just doesn't seem that talented... This was no exception. His acting, although adequate for the role, seemed upstaged by many of the supporting actors. It was a fun, simple movie to get lost in for an hour or so. If it's playing on T.V., I might stop and watch it for a bit, or at least leave it on in the background. 

***A Side note: I working for NBC/Universal in Hollywood while they were filming parts of "Book of Secrets" on the lot...and it was very cool to see how it looked on the big screen compared to the sets.***


----------



## PhatBiatch (Jan 1, 2008)

The Golden Compass 7/10 but definitely more for kids.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 1, 2008)

Zorro- the old one. 2/10. It just wasn't my "thing"

Love Actually- 10/10. LOVE this movie!! L-O-V-E it. It's one of my comfort movies that I watch over and over.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jan 1, 2008)

Singin' in the rain - 8/10 - I just love it, its ancient but still rings true today

Pans Labyrinth - 9/10 - even my subtitle loathing mates loved it and so beautifully done

Cronos - 7/10 - immortal myths, violence and love, what more do you need?

The Devils Backbone - 9/10 - orphanage, ghost, unexploded bomb, brilliance


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 1, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Part of *Black Snake Moan*...what a sexist, pretentious, piece of crap on a Ritz this was...that's...ALL.....score?....*3/10*



Mossy, 'fess up... did you know that the film involved a tethered and scantily-clad Christina Ricci when you sat down to watch it?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

_Crank_ - 7/10

Really good action movie.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 2, 2008)

*I Am Legend*

I thought it was a fantastic movie. Not perfect, naturally, but just fantastic. I had no idea what the movie was about going into it, but I came out glad that I saw the movie. Quite a few sad parts in the movie that grind the gutters a tad bit, enough silence to slit a [insert noun of your choice here], and a relatively interesting storyline. Unfortunately, not a lot in the movie is explained or holds much detail. But the quirky moments, the depth of the development of two characters bonding (man and mans best friend), and some unreal special effects make for a pleasing ride.

*7 out of 10*


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Ops. Suddenly I realize that may have sounded a bit stalkerish
> But i have never heard anyone say they actually like them before, so i guess that's why (i had to buy "Both Before Im Gone" online because the stores here don't have it)



I actually checked all of the indie and major music stores and none of them carried it so I also had to opt for buying it online. (its the first album I had to pay for in years... literally! and it was worth every penny!) They soOOoOo freakin rock!

BTW I am going to pm you the movie sites links asap!

To keep on topic as well.... A couple of nights ago I had the great pleasure of getting to see *WristCutters: A Love Story 10/10!*

This is an AWESOME movie, its a dark romantic/comedy... it has a theme of suicides.. I won't say much, because I don't want to spoil or give any of it away, all I can say is it is soOooOo worth seeing!!

Also, I saw *Sweeney Todd* which I have to give a *5/10*
I hated almost every minute of it.. I did not know it was a musical before I started watching it, I actually wish I had done a bit of research on it before I saw it.. I was annoyed by it being a musical.. 

I think it has a lot to do with, that I am *not* a musical loving typa chick.
The only films that I can stand being or having a musical aspect to them and are fabulous movies in to boot! Would be Breakfest at Tiffany's and the original Willy Wonker movie, I am sure there are a couple more I can stomach but they escape me at the moment!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hellboy Special Edition. 9/10. Excellent adaptation of a great comic. Ron Perlman was born to play the role. Some of the effects were a bit underwhelming, but Del Toro makes a kick-ass flick. His Blade 2 was easily the best of the series.

Found out the guy who played Abe Sapien also did the Silver Surfer in the Fantastic Flop: More Flop to Drop movie from this past summer. Wikipedia is like a huge vat of time suckage. :blush:


----------



## bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

Jester said:


> I am Legend - 8/10: I broke what seems to be the cardinal rule of movie-watching with this one, "if you loved the book, don't see the movie." Don't get me wrong, it was a really good movie, but it just strayed a bit too far from the real plot.
> As I said before, definitely a solid movie, probably one of my favorites, but it had so much more potential! :doh:



*its another one i want to see but im scared of being scared....how frightening is it? bearing in mind the 6th sense and the others, to an extent even ghostbusters scare me. but hes the fresh prince, how bad could it be?*


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *its another one i want to see but im scared of being scared....how frightening is it? bearing in mind the 6th sense and the others, to an extent even ghostbusters scare me. but hes the fresh prince, how bad could it be?*



I liked _I Am Legend_. A lot. I really didn't find it all that scary. It was kind of like _28 Days Later_, but with more action.


----------



## mejix (Jan 6, 2008)

*there will be blood- 9ish/10*
life of an oil developer. fantastic acting by daniel day lewis. parts of the movie are absolute gems. not sure this story needs a movie of this scale. ending is a little bit over the top. glad i saw the movie but not sure i'd see it again. there was blood but not enough (zing!)


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 6, 2008)

One Missed Call - 4/10. Totally sucky ending and not sure if they were being subtle or I was reading too much into it.


----------



## virgolicious (Jan 6, 2008)

I just saw Juno for the second time and I give it a 10/10. The women ROCK! in this movie. Ellen Page and Allison Janney were amazing. I think this is the kind of teenage heroine John Hughes was trying to create back-in-the-day, I must admit he wasn't trying to cast Molly Ringwald as a pregnant teen but she was supposed to be the "cool" social outcaste. Juno is way cooler than any Molly Ringwald character, because she isn't lusting after the boy that is out of her league or trying to join the cool clique. I love Jason Bateman and Michael Cera, they were father and son on Arrested Development, and both were fabulous in this movie as well. I laughed, I cried, I enjoyed the music...Juno is a wonderful movie and I highly recommend it.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 6, 2008)

I Am Legend - 9/10

Junebug - 1/10 - just did NOT get it...

Spiderman 3 - 7/10

Mr Bean takes a holiday - 6.5/10 - disappointing but some funny moments

Catch and Release - 8/10 - better than I expected


----------



## elle camino (Jan 6, 2008)

mejix said:


> *there will be blood- 9ish/10*


i have been waiting SO EFFING LONG to see this movie. yay!


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 7, 2008)

virgolicious said:


> I just saw Juno for the second time and I give it a 10/10. The women ROCK! in this movie. Ellen Page and Allison Janney were amazing. I think this is the kind of teenage heroine John Hughes was trying to create back-in-the-day, I must admit he wasn't trying to cast Molly Ringwald as a pregnant teen but she was supposed to be the "cool" social outcaste. Juno is way cooler than any Molly Ringwald character, because she isn't lusting after the boy that is out of her league or trying to join the cool clique. I love Jason Bateman and Michael Cera, they were father and son on Arrested Development, and both were fabulous in this movie as well. I laughed, I cried, I enjoyed the music...Juno is a wonderful movie and I highly recommend it.



well put virgolicious! i was also finally able to see *juno* this past weekend and it was so honestly and perfectly put together. up and down, dialogue to music - this was a total me kindof movie. i'll be seeing this another handful of times before it has the chance to escape the movie theaters.

absolutely loved it, and i was all antsy in the pants to hear the moldy peaches pretty much have the theme song to the movie.

just. adorable. *10/10.*

i'd go on and on, but i kind of suck at creating points when i'm raving about something. so with that, i'll simply say: i absolutely adored the flick.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 7, 2008)

Saw Sweeny Todd this afternoon, have to give it a 9.5/10. It was fantastic!!! It lost the .5 because I really couldn't watch the bloody bits. Johnny Depp was superb, he is so good at playing wackos and oddballs. Loved this movie!:smitten:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 7, 2008)

A coworker recommended "Fracture" w/ Anthony Hopkins & Ryan Gosling. He said it was "full of clever twists and turns".

Not so much. I'd give it a 4/10. Most of the twists are obvious. Hopkins is just playing to type, and Gosling is pretending to be Edward Norton. Oh, and it has a Scooby Doo ending too!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Oh, and it has a Scooby Doo ending too!



You mean they spend the night in a haunted mansion with the Harlem Globetrotters, Sonny Bono and Cher?


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 8, 2008)

So this isn't actually a new movie, but something I dusted off the other day out of well, eff it because I wanted to. All-time top 5 sports movie, hands down, top-notch hockey on film (right down to the sound effects), and arguably the greatest story in the history of American, if not all sports. Sure, it's a little jingoistic, but that's how everyone I talked to remembered it. And I won't lie, I saw this the first day it came out in the theaters and even though I wasn't alive for the actual event, I still got teary-eyed at the climax. Call me a sentimentalist, but oh well. Plus, when Eruzione 'scored' on film the theater actually erupted cheering. It was something else I tell ya. Probably because most of the people that were in there remember the actual event. Best box score ever: USA 4 USSR 3

Of course, nothing beats the real thing...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aRALJyv86eY
Too bad I was born 3 years too late 

Oh by the way, the movie's Miracle. Probably should have mentioned that. 10/10
(The only thing they got wrong was the 3rd Soviet goal. Yeah, I have the game on tape)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

*Masters of Horror: John Carpenter's Cigarette Burns*

_Masters of Horror_ is a show that's on Showtime- I'm not sure if it's still on or not, I'll have to check- and it's actually quite good. The idea is that these famous horror directors- Carpenter, Tobe Hooper (_Texas Chain Saw Massacre)_, and Takashi Miike (_Audition_), for example- make an hour-long horror film. It's something between a short film and a feature-length one, sort of like an extended short story, in a way.

Anyways, this one is about a film buff and cinema owner, played by Norman Reedus, who searches for obscure films for private collectors. He's very good at what he does, so good that one eccentric, obsessive millionaire hires him to track down one of the rarest films ever, titled _La Fin Absolute du Monde_- The Absolute End of the World. It's infamous, and the closer he gets to finding it, the deeper into the rabbit hole he goes, the more brutal, surreal, and disturbing the events get.

I found it almost too easy to immerse myself in this. The mystique of it, this search for a film that drives people insane, it grabs the attention of the audience almost instantly. Helping this is the acting- Reedus is wonderfully subtle, and is very easy to relate to in his curiosity regarding this film. But even more fascinating is the acting of Udo Kier, who plays the eccentric collector. He brings this menacing, slightly psychotic tone to the scene.

The music is very similar to that heard in Dario Argento's film _Suspiria_, with an eerie, almost minimalist piano theme that creates far more suspense than a larger musical composition would.

The movie is utterly brutal in some parts, though, so caution is advised. _La Fin Absolute du Monde_, according to the story, caused horrendous riots and violence at its only showing, and _Cigarette Burns_ shows that- nearly all the people who come in contact with the film are driven insane or bloodied in one way or another, some more so than others. In that way, it's also a very Lovecraftian tale, except that the details and gruesome events are seen; our protagonist does not pass out and miss the climactic events.

Overall, a well-done, gory horror film that is disturbing in its imagery and its implication, and a solid *9/10*.


----------



## Suze (Jan 9, 2008)

*Sicko* by Michael Moore
*7/10*

That movie thought me a thing or two about the American health system. Though I don't swallow ALL the stuff from that guy, I'm pretty damn lucky.


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 9, 2008)

*Music and Lyrics*
Much as I have to be in the mood for a romance movie, this actually has a good dose of comedy which means I can watch it any time. 7/10.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Mossy, 'fess up... did you know that the film involved a tethered and scantily-clad Christina Ricci when you sat down to watch it?



*L* I actually knew very little about it. I had seen a part of one preview of her running, wearing underwear and some wee top. Little did I know that it was going to be said that it is a real good thing to chain up a victim of violence and get all preachy on her. Stink...stank...stunk.. I just imagine Jackson chained up, wearing some tighty whites..yeah..right. Did I mention I hated the movie? *L*


----------



## southernfa (Jan 9, 2008)

Just remembered easily the best movie I saw over the past 12 months; "Other Peoples Lives". Came out down here late last year and has just made it to DVD. An East German essay on a playright who espouses the communist cause but lives a comfortable life, the cheerless spy assigned to watch him and the way their lives entangle and evolve. 
Not comfortable viewing but utterly compelling with sublime acting.
It's probably film-festival stuff for most markets but if that's your taste this one is a must see.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2008)

_A Scanner Darkly_ - 8/10


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 9, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Just remembered easily the best movie I saw over the past 12 months; "Other Peoples Lives". Came out down here late last year and has just made it to DVD. An East German essay on a playright who espouses the communist cause but lives a comfortable life, the cheerless spy assigned to watch him and the way their lives entangle and evolve.
> Not comfortable viewing but utterly compelling with sublime acting.
> It's probably film-festival stuff for most markets but if that's your taste this one is a must see.



pssst... it's The Lives of Others.  I agree completely- it was a 10/10!


----------



## southernfa (Jan 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> pssst... it's The Lives of Others.  I agree completely- it was a 10/10!



Damned memory! Thanks! At least I got the right side of the wall LOL


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *its another one i want to see but im scared of being scared....how frightening is it? bearing in mind the 6th sense and the others, to an extent even ghostbusters scare me. but hes the fresh prince, how bad could it be?*



hahahahahahaah bexy .... i understand all too well ... i was scared of *GREMLINS* for an entire, solid, decade.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 10, 2008)

*Hard Boiled*

This action film by John Woo is utterly outstanding. It opens with a jaw-dropping shootout in a tea house, and the action only gets better from there. The plot is one of double-and triple-crosses and undercover cops that's easy to follow in spite of the multiple lives that the characters lead, and the soundtrack is a wonderful mix of bluesy jazz and funky 80's.

I would seriously consider this to be one of the _best_ action movies ever made, and one of the very few that I found myself cheering for at the end.

What separates this from any other film I've seen is the action, of course. Although it does at times require a suspension of disbelief, you're often too wrapped up in the "OMFG WHOA" to care too much about that.

The best action scene in the film is undoubtedly near the end, in the hospital, where the two main characters (played by Chow Yun-Fat and Tony Leung) rush into battle through the thug-infested corridors in one 3-minute-long shot (it's actually two, spliced together incredibly well and with great cleverness, but I'm still willing to credit it as one). Watching just this one scene, it's easy to understand why Woo's style has been so often imitated and has been so influential on directors (Robert Rodriguez, for example).

A definite *10/10*, I say.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *Hard Boiled*


Yay! Added to my Netflix queue.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 12, 2008)

The Orphanage or El Orfanato- 9 out of 10

LOVED this one... my favorite kind of scary movie with the perfect blend of suspense, horror, an evil old woman, Peter Pan and a deformed kid in a mask. We will definitely be adding this to our DVD collection in the future.


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 12, 2008)

Juno-10+ the movie was AWESOME!!! very funny


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just watched The Bourne Ultimatum, IMO best in the series so far.. 9/10


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahahaah bexy .... i understand all too well ... i was scared of *GREMLINS* for an entire, solid, decade.



*oh my gosh me too! in gremlins 2 when the film stops and the gremlins take over, i thought it was real for at least 6 years....even when hulk hogan had to step in to sort them out i was still scared. but this is the girl who, when a digger arrives at the building site at the end of her street, has to get her bf to double check its not a monster...


last film i watched was shallow hal...i am not really sure what to make of it. it offended me but i also laughed.
i laughed at the line

"havent you heard the saying beauty is in the eye of the beholder?"
"yes, but havent you heard the song 'who let the dogs out'?"

probably shouldnt have laughed at that...

anyways yes it annoyed me as it represented one thing to me fat=ugly. he ended up loving the girl when he saw her for real but in spite of her weight. not a good message. also gave the message that men seem to have to make a lot less effort than girls before they are considered ugly. 

im really not sure what i thought of it...i know it was a comedy but some things really bugged me. like the scene when she takes off her thong....and even though she is fat its still clearly too big for her, so very disproportionate.
the fact that all the "fat and ugly" people seemed so grateful that a man wanted to talk to them, like no fat person or person with a big nose has EVER had a date before...

so im not giving it a score lol*


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 13, 2008)

Sunshine - 2/10

The 2 goes: 1 for Cillian Murphy yumminess and 1 for some glorious cinematography at times

The movie was blah and lackluster.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahahaah bexy .... i understand all too well ... i was scared of *GREMLINS* for an entire, solid, decade.





bexylicious said:


> *oh my gosh me too! in gremlins 2 when the film stops and the gremlins take over, i thought it was real for at least 6 years....even when hulk hogan had to step in to sort them out i was still scared. but this is the girl who, when a digger arrives at the building site at the end of her street, has to get her bf to double check its not a monster...
> *


*

You see, normally I'd let these kinds of things slide. Hooowever, given that I'm currently attempting to chase the green fairy (which is B.S. by the way), that ain't gonna happen. What you BOTH are forgetting is the the singular most frightening part of Gremlins 2 (which was by far the scarier of the two films, and I use the term 'films' very liberally here), was either a) the shredder/tie scene...you know what I'm talking about, or b) the fucked up cooking show.
I rest my case. G'night!

And uhh....checking on diggers? For some reason this automatically makes me thing that you had particularly bad memories associated with a certain television show called...Fraggle Rock.
Oh, that's right, I went there. 
Edit: And yeah, I KNOW they were called dozers, but that's close enough dammit!*


----------



## Jasminium (Jan 13, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> Juno-10+ the movie was AWESOME!!! very funny



I saw Juno tonight, that was awesome. I have to see it again once it's released to DVD, everyone was laughing so hard you could barely hear at times. Definitely a 10.


best.line.ever.
Thundercats are go!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> You see, normally I'd let these kinds of things slide. Hooowever, given that I'm currently attempting to chase the green fairy (which is B.S. by the way), that ain't gonna happen. What you BOTH are forgetting is the the singular most frightening part of Gremlins 2 (which was by far the scarier of the two films, and I use the term 'films' very liberally here), was either a) the shredder/tie scene...you know what I'm talking about, or b) the fucked up cooking show.
> I rest my case. G'night!
> 
> And uhh....checking on diggers? For some reason this automatically makes me thing that you had particularly bad memories associated with a certain television show called...Fraggle Rock.
> ...




*oh nos! u found me out! actually i love fraggle rock, i dont know why i am scared of diggers and bulldozers, its the noise i think! im very pathetic i know. the tie scene is distressing i feel your pain, but i generally dont wear ties so dont let it worry me too much! the bit with the flying gargoyle gremlin scares me too, but its the cgi that scares me in that scene...*


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *oh nos! u found me out! actually i love fraggle rock, i dont know why i am scared of diggers and bulldozers, its the noise i think! im very pathetic i know. the tie scene is distressing i feel your pain, but i generally dont wear ties so dont let it worry me too much! the bit with the flying gargoyle gremlin scares me too, but its the cgi that scares me in that scene...*



Unfortunately, I am currently unable to give you something I wanted so badly to call "Fraggle Rep" 

Haha, wtf did I rep you for previously?


----------



## cold comfort (Jan 13, 2008)

well bexy and travis, i'm afraid i'm going to have to trump BOTH of you when i say that my extremely fragile, frightened mind was indeed SO scared of the gremlins (upon seeing the first film) (... or half of the first film) ... that i NEVER SAWWW gremlins 2. 

never.

because.

i was too busy running around the house flicking lights on everywhere and making a mad dash for my bed at night and jumping into it from four feet away because i was afraid that the gremlins were going to grab my legs if i stood so close.

now, the bed-jumping behavior ended roughly around the age of 10, but the light-flicking and being scared shitless by the sight of a gremlin on television lasted until about 16.

and i still won't watch the fuckin' movies. uuuugh.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 13, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> well bexy and travis, i'm afraid i'm going to have to trump BOTH of you when i say that my extremely fragile, frightened mind was indeed SO scared of the gremlins (upon seeing the first film) (... or half of the first film) ... that i NEVER SAWWW gremlins 2.
> 
> never.
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is that Gizmo doesn't do it for you huh? 







But I will see your Gremlins and raise you: You never had to watch The Exorcist for the first time by yourself. Terrifying doesn't even begin to describe...


----------



## bexy (Jan 13, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Unfortunately, I am currently unable to give you something I wanted so badly to call "Fraggle Rep"
> 
> Haha, wtf did I rep you for previously?



*Awww man i want fraggle rep so bad! i dunno what u repped me for i cant see it so musta been a while ago! i just re read your first post, were u drinking absinthe? Ahhh reminds me of prague, and burning myself with sugar..*


cold comfort said:


> well bexy and travis, i'm afraid i'm going to have to trump BOTH of you when i say that my extremely fragile, frightened mind was indeed SO scared of the gremlins (upon seeing the first film) (... or half of the first film) ... that i NEVER SAWWW gremlins 2.
> 
> never.
> 
> ...




*ok i thought i was bad lol.....gizmo is too cute though you gotta admit! its the bad gremlins that are yukky, but hes only a wee mogwai 
*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Jan 13, 2008)

^I have a stuffed gizmo! I love that little bugger

Bridge to Terabithia, I didn't really expect much out of it, but was pleasantly surprised, nice little film 7/10.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> ^I have a stuffed gizmo! I love that little bugger
> 
> Bridge to Terabithia, I didn't really expect much out of it, but was pleasantly surprised, nice little film 7/10.



*i have 5 gizmos!! i do love gremlins, but i wouldnt say its my favourite film. however one birthday my friend bought me a gizmo and i was so pleased with it, he now thinks im gizmo crazy and keeps buying them lol!!

theyre so cute tho, i have one that makes a noise, one that u put a hot water bottle in, one that rolls into a ball, one with suckers for the window and one thats all dirty and grubby. my friend bought it for me cos hes knows im odd lol. if there are 10 teddy bears in a shop and one of them is dirty or torn etc, i buy it or get my bf to buy me as im afraid otherwise no one else will and he will be left on the shelf all alone forever!*


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 14, 2008)

Hannibal um... 6/10

Im not really into any of the Hannibal movies (although, I LOVED Hannibal Rising), and I didnt even know Gary Oldman was in it until a few weeks ago. But its definitly him, you can tell by the Zorg voice he uses 

I liked the wild boars that ate man flesh, I liked seeing Ray Liotta's brain and I liked how Lector cut off his own hand instead of Clarice's.


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *Hard Boiled*
> 
> This action film by John Woo is utterly outstanding. It opens with a jaw-dropping shootout in a tea house, and the action only gets better from there. The plot is one of double-and triple-crosses and undercover cops that's easy to follow in spite of the multiple lives that the characters lead, and the soundtrack is a wonderful mix of bluesy jazz and funky 80's.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with this. John Woo is an absolute god among directors, and Hard Boiled and A Better Tomorrow are two of the best action movies EVER. Now if we could just figure out what was going through his head when he made Paycheck. Ben Affleck in an action movie? Uh-uh.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> A Better Tomorrow


Also added to my Netflix queue, thanks!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 14, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> One Missed Call - 4/10. Totally sucky ending and not sure if they were being subtle or I was reading too much into it.




I saw the original version of this movie (not the American) and it was really good. More like an 8 out of 10...


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 14, 2008)

The Eye...the original version...very good. I'm a sucker for Korean & Japanese horror flicks. Americans just don't know how to put the fear into a movie. I gave it a 7 out of 10.

Also saw Waitress. LOVED IT! 10/10!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 14, 2008)

The Bucket List - Very slow starting movie, but we LOVE Jack and Morgan...so I would give it an 8.

This movie was funny, sad, thoughtful and pointed. Very good movie!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> I have to agree with this. John Woo is an absolute god among directors, and Hard Boiled and A Better Tomorrow are two of the best action movies EVER. Now if we could just figure out what was going through his head when he made Paycheck. Ben Affleck in an action movie? Uh-uh.



I was actually kind of fond of _Paycheck_. I wouldn't rate it too highly, but it was a decent adaptation of the short story and a good bit of fun. Poorly cast, though, I agree. Although I'd almost rather see Affleck in an action movie than in a drama where he shows his lack of acting ability. I've seen only a few movies with him that left me feeling that he was any good, mostly movies by Kevin Smith.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 14, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> The Bucket List - Very slow starting movie, but we LOVE Jack and Morgan...so I would give it an 8.
> 
> This movie was funny, sad, thoughtful and pointed. Very good movie!



I cant wait to see this! They just seem like such a great pair-up!


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 15, 2008)

'Two Can Play That Game'~~~~being that *Morris Chestnut* is in that movie and he is one FINE looking man i give this movie a 10.......:wubu:


----------



## mango (Jan 18, 2008)

*Edmond - 7/10


Interesting story (adapted from a stageplay) with a stunning performance by William H Macy. Reminds me a little of Falling Down and Crash, yet its still different. Quite short at only 74 minutes.



*


----------



## Mathias (Jan 18, 2008)

Cloverfield- 9/10


----------



## MrCreature (Jan 18, 2008)

I just came back from Cloverfield. I really don't know why people are freaking out about this movie and making a big deal about it. It's not a bad monster movie for sure, and has plenty of exhilarating scenes, but overall it was rather mediocre and an hour and a half of shaky cam just wasn't that great to watch. 

See it for the sake of seeing it, but don't fall for the hype. 

7/10


----------



## Placebo (Jan 18, 2008)

Cloverfield ~ 8/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 19, 2008)

Cloverfield - 8/10. Great movie, left me wanting more, and I actually got attached to the characters... but the shaky camcorder thing got old really fast. Me and my date both left with our stomachs in our mouths, or something. urg..

=Divals


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 19, 2008)

Bridge to Terabithia - 9/10 - no one told me it would make me cry 

Just My Luck - 7/10 - Typical


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 19, 2008)

Cloverfield - 9/10
Juno - 8.5/10


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 19, 2008)

P.S. : I love you : 9/10

Well made, with a good story of love with misteries. And only with letters!


----------



## Havarti (Jan 19, 2008)

Cloverfield - 8/10
Juno - 9/10
Once - 10/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 22, 2008)

Cloverfield - 8/10. It's got that Blair Witchy 'toss your cookies' feel to it, but the monster FX are spot on. Feh on all the 9/11 naysayers and such; Armageddon tore NY City a new ass before the towers fell; it's NY City, it has to be the epicenter of everything!

Also realize that 50% of the hype was all viral marketing. Very little of what came out ahead of time made it to the final flick as an accurate tease.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 22, 2008)

I saw "Cloverfield" and liked it.

I give it a 9.


Dennis


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 23, 2008)

*Joe Strummer: The Future is Unwritten 8/10
*


This will be a rather terse review, because I'm quite tired, but anyway.
Excellent biopic. A lot of the interviews were great (except for Bono, pompous ass), and covered quite a bit about Strummer that I didn't know. Quite striking was basically cutting all of his old ties when leaving the 101'ers to form The Clash. I'm not sure how I felt about that part. Of course, the life and death of The Clash was covered as well. It was just great. Very revealing. Of course the music was top notch.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 23, 2008)

The Fountain - 7.5/10


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 23, 2008)

Mr. Woodcock 2/10

Alright, so Billy Bob Thorton is now just playing the same dick in every movie since Bad Santa. It took me like 4 days to get through this movie because I wanted everyone in it to fail miserably and knew that wasn't going to be the ending.  

Lots of "awesome" fat jokes in this one too. Very clever stuff. 

I few parts made me not cringe, but it was mostly garbage. 

I am totally going to film myself saying TITS over and over and licking at the camera when I get home and seeing if I can get it released in theaters. That would be the equivalent of this movie (and better).

I can't be trusted though, because I thought Hot Rod was hilarious. 9/10 for what it was going for.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 26, 2008)

*Transformers, 6/10.* The plot is, of course, ridiculous, but it was entertaining and had its funny and exciting moments, and rated high on my 80s nostalgia scale. The Bumblebee autobot and his antics at the beginning were more than a little Herbie-esque, though, and the spy Decepticon was like an evil version of that annoying robot from "Short Circuit". It was way too long, too - I was shocked to see it was 143 minutes long; it felt like 3.5 hours. All in all, it was okay. 

*The Aristocrats, 9/10.* Incredibly funny (a somewhat dark sense of humor is necessary, though), and also surprisingly interesting from a history of comedy standpoint. Bob Saget telling a particularly vile version of the joke is just... jaw-droppingly awesome. 

*Dark City*, um. Can't rate it 'cause I didn't watch more than 30 minutes of it. My policy is, if you don't grab me within 30 minutes, you're out. Coincidentally, that's also my policy on dates. 

*Superbad, 6.5/10.* I actually expected to like this one far more. I would have liked more of the hilarious dialogue between Seth and Evan, and probably a bit less of the wacky police antics. Although the penis drawings alone bumped this up from a 6 to a 7. 

*Ocean's Thirteen, 8/10.* I know, I know, I have a soft spot for capers with good dialogue. Ocean's 11 is a "10" for me, and the sequel was probably a 6.5. This one was pretty darn good, though; I was pleased.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2008)

I cannot believe you did not like *Dark City*, Carrie! Where I will admit that it is a relatively slow moving movie, it's still a fantastic, and dark (in both the visual and plot departments) movie. Curse your 30 minute rule!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 26, 2008)

I know, Justin, I'm a complete philistine when it comes to my taste in films! I'm like a big fat Caesar, reclining on my throne and gnawing on a giant drumstick, demanding to be entertained by the plebs. 









I wish I had really had a throne.


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 26, 2008)

The last movie I went to see was National Treasure 2...I'd give it 3/10. I like action so that's where it got it's pluses. But I was not a fan of it. =\


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, well, at least you have your giant drumstick and plebs at your disposal. Maybe you should alter your drumstick portion size to match your movie interest time limit. Say, make it a double giant so as to fill in the empty spaces.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 26, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Yes, well, at least you have your giant drumstick and plebs at your disposal. Maybe you should alter your drumstick portion size to match your movie interest time limit. Say, make it a double giant so as to fill in the empty spaces.


I should really stick your impertinent ass in the Colosseum with the hungry lions.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 26, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Coincidentally, that's also my policy on dates.



Hear that, fellas? Grope her right away and she's yours for the night!


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 26, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Bridge to Terabithia - 9/10 - no one told me it would make me cry
> 
> Just My Luck - 7/10 - Typical


I saw _Bridge to Terabithia_.

When I saw the trailer for that movie, I thought it would be good.

After watching it on DVD, I was depressed. It wasn't as good as I thought it would be. I guess it's more of an emotional movie that doesn't really affect me much.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 27, 2008)

Confetti - 9/10 - hilarious and sad a the same time. I love Jimmy Carr.

Breach - 9/10 - I thought it was done well

Constantine - 7/10 - just ok

I Now Pronounce you Chuck & Larry - 6/10 - I SOOO wanted to love this - was very disappointed.


----------



## JMCGB (Jan 27, 2008)

Halloween- 8/9 out of 10. Rob Zombie knows his horror films!!! :bow:


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 27, 2008)

Rambo 4 10/10 


Good story, predictable, but solid, realistic action with little cgi effect, great score and overall an excellent full circle back to the original. Probably gonna go see it again too.


-Jon


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lonesome Dove 9/10

one of the greatest western dramas ever. i cried like a baby at the end.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 27, 2008)

collegeguy2514 said:


> Lonesome Dove 9/10
> 
> one of the greatest western dramas ever. i cried like a baby at the end.


Agreed, one of my all time favorites. And it's the only book I ever, ever, ever finished reading the first time and _immediately_ turned back to page 1 and starting reading it again. Oh, and I had two roosters and named them Augustus and Woodrow. 

God, I'm a dork. :blush:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 27, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Agreed, one of my all time favorites. And it's the only book I ever, ever, ever finished reading the first time and _immediately_ turned back to page 1 and starting reading it again. Oh, and I had two roosters and named them Augustus and Woodrow.
> 
> God, I'm a dork. :blush:



book? i never thought of reading the book. :doh: now where did i put that library card....


----------



## Carrie (Jan 27, 2008)

collegeguy2514 said:


> book? i never thought of reading the book. :doh: now where did i put that library card....


Yep, by Larry McMurtry!


----------



## Havarti (Jan 27, 2008)

collegeguy2514 said:


> Lonesome Dove 9/10
> 
> one of the greatest western dramas ever. i cried like a baby at the end.



It really is a great movie. Considering that it was made for network television makes it even more of a jewel.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

Cloverfield: 6.5/10 I didnt think it was a great story line, there was a good amount action but it was just a lot of unorganized screaming and I wouldnt recommend anyone to go see it in theaters, its just not that good


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

*No Country For Old Men 8/10*
Definitely NOT your typical Cohen Brothers movie. Don't expect Raising Arizona, Fargo, etc. etc. It's dead serious. Even though it just kind of, well ends.  It just seems like it's about more than just crime. The characters were terribly interesting and the whole thing was just so well executed that it held my attention the whole way through.

*Juno 9/10*
Dude, yeah greeeat movie. I can't really put it much better than that, but it was just damned good. Plus the music was excellent.

*
Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street 8/10*
I'm not usually one much for musicals, and I actually forgot this was a musical when I put it in, but I dug it. It had that great Tim Burton style and a helluva good cast. Plus some of the songs were strangely catchy. It had enough black humor to balance out the rivers of blood that flowed through the film. It's one of those movies you should see at least once.

Also, there was this other short-film I saw with a bunch of people I've never heard of in it. But it was highly sentimental and exceptionally well-done. uhh...10/10


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> *No Country For Old Men 8/10*
> Definitely NOT your typical Cohen Brothers movie. Don't expect Raising Arizona, Fargo, etc. etc. It's dead serious. Even though it just kind of, well ends.  It just seems like it's about more than just crime. The characters were terribly interesting and the whole thing was just so well executed that it held my attention the whole way through.
> 
> *Juno 9/10*
> ...



I totally agree with ya, Juno was really cool and great, and No Country for Old Men was one of the most bad ass movies I seen in a while, but besides all the action and killing it was really interesting too... but the ending was? hmmm


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Family Guy presents Blue Harvest*: I know technically it was an hour-long special, but it was so good it should DEFINITELY be counted as a movie! This was quite possibly the GREATEST and FUNNIEST Star Wars parody in existence! *Totally 10 out of 10*!


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 27, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> I totally agree with ya, Juno was really cool and great, and No Country for Old Men was one of the most bad ass movies I seen in a while, but besides all the action and killing it was really interesting too... but the ending was? hmmm



Yes I want one of those air-tank-gun things.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jan 28, 2008)

A Good Year - Wonderful film by Riddley Scott with the usual fantastic performance by Albert Finney (a treasure). 8.5 a very good film

Last Kiss - captures that "what's it all about, is that all there is?" feeling. Where the movie failed for me was the assumption that a reasonable college girl would persue Zack. 7 Worth watching

The Fountain: a little too 60's contemplating your navel for my taste, but the visuals are stunning. 7.5 good if you feel like "feeding your head" LOL

Last King of Scotland: fantastic performance by Forrest, but I just couldn't get absorbed in the film otherwise, even though it's a true story. 7 - just on Whittakers' performance alone.

Sweeney Todd - haven't seen the film but just saw the Broadway touring company - wow - blown away by the musicianship - the actors we also the orchestra, so when they weren't singing they were playing diverse instruments (trumpet on one song, violin on the next). Awesome! What a great night at the theatre 10


----------



## ekmanifest (Jan 28, 2008)

There will be blood - 9/10
Great movie AND God is Daniel Day Lewis hot in it.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 28, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma

9/10 - Fantastic. I actually want to watch it again.


----------



## themadhatter (Jan 28, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There will be blood - 9/10
> Great movie AND God is Daniel Day Lewis hot in it.



Damn them and their 'limited release' nonsense!!!


----------



## intraultra (Jan 30, 2008)

these aren't new, but i just got around to downloading/watching them all within the past week.

the nines - 7.5/10
cashback - 7/10
sherrybaby - 6/10
good luck chuck - 2/10
shortbus - 8/10
no country for old men 9.5/10

yay!


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 30, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> There will be blood - 9/10
> Great movie AND God is Daniel Day Lewis hot in it.



I MUST SEE THIS!!!

I *adore* Daniel Day-Lewis. ADORE HIM. he's in some of my favorite movies. My Left Foot, In The Name Of The Father, Gangs of New York...

He's just one of those actors who brings so much to his character.

:wubu:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 30, 2008)

_Shoot 'Em Up_ - 1/10

This is seriously the shittiest movie I've ever seen. It had lots of action...and almost all of it was over-the-top to the point of being stupid. And this is coming from a guy who actually thinks that Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal made some cool movies.

This is worse than _Hard Candy_. Worse than _Borat_. Worse than both version of _The Producers_ combined. The only reason I gave it one point is because Monica Bellucci is totally hot.

Worst. Movie. Ever.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 31, 2008)

I''ve locked myself in since I am sick, so I've spent way too much time watching movies in the past 72 hours.

History Boys 7/10. Cute, trite

The Lives Of Others 10/10 Yes, It deserved to win the Oscar

Sicko 10/10- Amazing, sad, irritating.

The Science of Sleep 7/10- Cute, tres French, no easy resolutions

Le Samourai/Le Cercle Rouge Double Feature 10/10 I want to make bebehs with Alain Delon's tout suite!

Ratatouille 8/10. Very sweet, a little uneven at times.


----------



## Falling Boy (Feb 1, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Cloverfield: 6.5/10 I didnt think it was a great story line, there was a good amount action but it was just a lot of unorganized screaming and I wouldnt recommend anyone to go see it in theaters, its just not that good



He's wrong its much better then that, go see it in the theater for sure. I want to hang out with Hud!


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 2, 2008)

*27 Dresses* 10/10 - right up there with Pretty Woman


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2008)

*King of California *- it was an "okay" movie. Some entertaining moments, but the movie mostly lagged behind. 4/10


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 3, 2008)

Strange Brew - 7/10

Canadian Cheech and Chong with beer and doughnuts.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 3, 2008)

Last King of Scotland - 8 out of 10
Forrest Whitaker kicks ass.

There Will Be Blood - 9 out of 10
Really breathtaking at times. Great movie.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 5, 2008)

balls of fury........6/10 had funny moments but was pretty lame
Good luck chuck.....7/10
mr. brooks.......10/10 freaking amazing


----------



## Neen (Feb 5, 2008)

Planes, trains, automobiles- 9/10 (histerical movie!)
Captain Ron- 10/10 ( histerical)
The Bucket List 7/10 (good, but nothing i'd see twice)


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw THE EYE, which is an American version of a cool Chinese horror movie.

I prefer the original movie. 10/10

The remake gets a tepid 4 out 10 and only due to Jessica Alba being so gosh darned cute.


Dennis


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2008)

_The Number 23_ - 9/10

One of the few good movies Jim Carrey has made. A great movie, actually.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 6, 2008)

I just watched the BBC version of Persuasion. It was an okay movie. It took me a while to get into it but I ended up enjoying it. i think i have been spoiled by the BBC version of Pride and Prejudice though 

I'd give this 7 out of 10.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Feb 7, 2008)

The Good German ~ 7.5/10 ~ A bit long


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 7, 2008)

War........ 8/10. Great action movie, cool twist at the end.

3:10 to Yuma........... 8.5/10. Love a good western, Russel Crowe is such a badass in this film.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 7, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> 3:10 to Yuma........... 8.5/10. Love a good western, Russel Crowe is such a badass in this film.



I just wanted to say: Hell yeah!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 7, 2008)

_*The Iron Giant*_

Would've been a lot better if I didn't know the ending before seeing it... but still a charming movie.

*7.5/10*


----------



## adam (Feb 7, 2008)

I watch movies every day/night and usually at least 2 back to back. I watch a lot of older movies, but not all old. I have been watching all the Harry Potter movies repeatedly as of late, all five of them. Antisipating the sixth one I guess.Those I rate 10/10. Right now though The Client is playing. Also 10/10. I own at least 350 DVD movies. Most, but not all of those would rate a 10/10 in my opinion. I was considering watching all six episodes of Star Wars tonight, but I know I'd fall asleep before I finished the third one, because it is already 5:40pm. I can talk about movies almost endlessly. My collection is a fairly diverse one, but I am always interested in expanding it with more 10/10 movies of any genera. Suggestions? bla bla bla. who cares right. Maybe I'll watch...


----------



## southernfa (Feb 7, 2008)

Touching the Void - 10/10 It's a docu-drama based on two mountaineer's adventures in the Andes. Told with typical British understatement and all the more gut-wrenching for it.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 7, 2008)

southernfa said:


> Touching the Void - 10/10 It's a docu-drama based on two mountaineer's adventures in the Andes. Told with typical British understatement and all the more gut-wrenching for it.



I will second your score good sir. This is a top-notch film. The part where Joe talks about realizing that when you die, that's it, there's nothing greater, nothing bigger, no praying, etc. was pretty heavy stuff. I love this movie. You should read the book also.


----------



## southernfa (Feb 7, 2008)

Read it before I saw the DVD.


----------



## Saxphon (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess it has been a while since I had been to the movies ...

'I Am Legend', with Wil Smith. I'd give it 9 of 10.

Gonna have to find someone to go movie watching with .........


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Wayne's World - 7/10 - Funny. Never gets old. "Cream of sum yung gai" line always gets me.

Wayne's World 2 - 7/10 - Good movie. Good The Doors reference. Naked indian. 'nuff said.


I got them both today for 10 bucks. Good buy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 8, 2008)

~da rev~ said:


> Wayne's World - 7/10 - Funny. Never gets old. "Cream of sum yung gai" line always gets me.



I think that movie has one of my favorite movie exchanges ever. 

Stacy: Well, don't you want to open your present?
Wayne Campbell: If it's a severed head I'm going to be very upset
Stacy: Open it.
Wayne Campbell: What is it?
Stacy: It's a gun rack.
Wayne Campbell: A gun rack... a gun rack. I don't even own *a* gun, let alone many guns that would necessitate an entire rack. What am I gonna do... with a gun rack?
Stacy: You don't like it? Fine. You know Wayne, if you're not careful, you're going to lose me.
Wayne Campbell: I lost you 2 months ago. We broke up. Are you mental? Get the net!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr. Strangelove 9/10 - Stanley Kubrick. Peter Sellers in 3 different roles, Slim Pickins. 'nuff said.


----------



## Tina (Feb 8, 2008)

Ryan said:


> _Shoot 'Em Up_ - 1/10
> 
> This is seriously the shittiest movie I've ever seen. It had lots of action...and almost all of it was over-the-top to the point of being stupid. And this is coming from a guy who actually thinks that Chuck Norris and Steven Seagal made some cool movies.
> 
> ...



Heh. Wasn't that fake baby in the bathtub just the worst? It was so obviously fake. The movie was so bad it was almost campy. One thing I did love was the Oakenfold song with the little Bond-like guitar riff, and a few of the other songs from the soundtrack. Was the only thing worth keeping.  Not the worst movie I've ever seen, but pretty damned bad.

Kevin, you looking forward to the new Iron Man (WAN) film coming out? I am.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I think that movie has one of my favorite movie exchanges ever.
> 
> Stacy: Well, don't you want to open your present?
> Wayne Campbell: If it's a severed head I'm going to be very upset
> ...



This. :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 13, 2008)

_*The Seven-Ups*_

A title that I hadn't even heard of until Sunday night, _The Seven-Ups_ stars Roy Scheider as the leader of a group of cops whose job is to take in criminals whose crimes warrant a sentence longer than seven years- by any means necessary. As such, it's very secretive, and when a bunch of fake undercover cops start kidnapping mobsters and holding them for ransom, the situation becomes very dangerous, very fast.

The film is above average in most respects, but outstanding in very few. It is overall inferior to other films in the genre such as _Bullitt _and _The French Connection_, is therefore often overlooked, but I would say that it still holds its own and is worth watching, particularly for fans of those other two films.

Especially noteworthy in the film is the car chase. It is certainly as good as the famous chases in the aforementioned films, and may be even better. It does not have the steep geography of San Francisco like _Bullitt _does, or the stop-and-go tension of _The French Connection_'s chase, but it's ten minutes long, mostly through the crowded streets of New York City.

Overall, I give _*The Seven-Ups*_ an extremely fitting *7.7 out of 10*.


----------



## xeillia (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweeney Todd - 8/10
this film isnt for everyone though


----------



## Phatman1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Transformers would give it a 8/10


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Feb 23, 2008)

i just watched *FEAST OF LOVE * it was a great movie. I cried and cried...lol! damn, im to emotional!:doh:


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 23, 2008)

3:10 to yuma - it freaking rocks crowe and bale are amazing and the characters are deep, wide variety of action + fantastic ending


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2008)

Mission Impossible 3: 9/10


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 24, 2008)

I Know Who Killed Me.....THIS MOVIE DID!!!! :doh: Negative 50 kabillion out of 10 :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jumper: 8.5/10

It was a good movie, but it left a lot of plotholes at the end... Still, I recommend it... just don't buy it when it comes out on DVD. Rent it at best.

I did see a preview for some movie called Superhero Movie... seems like it could be funny.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 24, 2008)

The very last movie? The Jane Austen Book Club -- 9/10. Great ensemble movie with enough character development to make me really feel for the various people in the movie and their life dramas. It moved quickly, had incredible acting, and lots of eye candy (of both genders). Now I want to read the book. And re-read Jane Austen, who I haven't read since I was forced to read her in high school. It's a bit of a chick flick but the guys are really treated sympathetically so if any men get dragged along to it they at least won't feel insulted or belittled.

Before that, I watched Cast Away. I missed this first time around, and I'm not sure why. But I really liked it a lot. Except the ending. That almost ruined it for me, it was so totally lame. So I give it a 7/10.

Today I'm escaping the house so Burtimus and his brother can play Playstation games so my daughter and I are going to see Enchanted. I'll let ya know.


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 24, 2008)

"Death Sentence" 7.5/10 Kevin Bacon gets nasty on some gangbangers.

"The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" 8/10 If you dont like long drawn out character studies, this isnt for you. 

"Michael Clayton" 9/10 Know I know why its up for best picture.

"In the Valley of Ellah" 8/10 If PTSD wasnt on your radar before, it will be 
after this.


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now I'm watching Cocoon.
A good humorious movie from 85 where a group of old man find a "fountian of youth" that is somewhat provided by a group of aliens that are on a mission in FL.

So far I give it a 9/10.


----------



## Jasminium (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw The Signal yesterday, definitely a 7/10. It's a bit hard to rate because the three acts were written by three different writers, each with a very different style. Overall it was a really good movie.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 24, 2008)

Just finished watching "The Bachelor" on tv...I love Rene Z.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Feb 24, 2008)

We watched Waitress last night. My husband said it deserves a 9 out of 10. It's a good movie. A little different, but good.

We also watched Mr. Brooks with Kevin Costner. I thought it was pretty good. 8 out of 10.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 24, 2008)

Robin Hood - Prince Of Thieves 

11/10 

seriously. for every flaw it has, it's got something insanely awesome, mostly coming from Alan Rickman

why a spoon, cousin? Why not an axe?











Because it's DULL, you twit. It'll hurt more!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 24, 2008)

*JUNO rocked, I loved her quirky she is, she was amazing, great story, I was told that I gotta see HARD CANDy, another role of hers. BEST FILM I SAW THIS YEAR, easily*


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Just watched *Contact*.

Wow. Very, very wow. Although the story itself is a little weak in parts, the message that it conveys is just as humbling and inspiring as Carl Sagan's other works that I've read and heard.

The film has beautiful visuals and music, which is unsurprising, since Robert Zemeckis directed and Alan Silvestri composed- both of whom have worked on projects such as _Forrest Gump_, which is another masterpiece of visuals and music.

Acting is solid. There were times when I thought that Jodie Foster wasn't as good as I normally know her to be, but to make up for that there were splendid performances from the rest of the cast, especially James Woods, who plays a character who is somehow respectable yet despisable.

The main issue I have with it is that it's not as easy to appreciate as it could be. I'm obviously a fan of hard sci-fi and such things, so it should be no surprise that I enjoyed it as much as I did. However, unless the viewer is already interested in the heavy sci-fi aspects of the film, it's likely that they will not enjoy it so much. 

All in all, *7.5/10*... but know what you're getting into. It's not for a casual observer.


----------



## toni (Mar 3, 2008)

Vantage point 8/10


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 3, 2008)

SAW IV

Pretty damn bland. Actually, the best parts involved the flashbacks with Jigsaw .. the actual murder plot. BORING.

Although, these movies have been going steadily downhill since the first one.

Kind of reminds me of Michael Keaton's character in Multiplicity. 

Keep making the same movie and eventually one is going to come out retarded. The 4th one is that movie.


----------



## southernfa (Mar 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Jumper: 8.5/10
> 
> It was a good movie, but it left a lot of plotholes at the end... Still, I recommend it... just don't buy it when it comes out on DVD. Rent it at best.



I must be getting old. Ramping up the sound and action to fill the vacuum left by the script and dialogue just doesn't do it for me anymore. Having said that, I think Hayden Christiansen is a good actor limited by being too pretty.
5/10 for me.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 3, 2008)

'Across the Universe'. I really liked it! The music was awesome and the ending made me shiver with anticipation! The photography was absolutely eye candy and visual in subliminal messages. It was just a fantastic movie to see. 
8/10!


P.S. Can we say this guy is just totally Haaawwwwttt???


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 3, 2008)

Trainspotting - 8.5/10


----------



## insomniak13 (Mar 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Jumper: 8.5/10
> 
> It was a good movie, but it left a lot of plotholes at the end... Still, I recommend it... just don't buy it when it comes out on DVD. Rent it at best.
> 
> I did see a preview for some movie called Superhero Movie... seems like it could be funny.



Recently saw Jumper and loved it. If there was one superpower I could have, that would be it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Diary of the Dead - 5 out of 10


We were supposed to see _Atonement_ weekend before last, but then the weather was horrible or we weren't feeling well or something, so we didn't go. I had hoped to go this past Saturday, but it had left the theater (coming out on DVD 3/18)... the choices were slim, but we love horror/scary movies and _Diary of the Dead _got 7.5 out of 10 stars on IMDB, so we gave it a shot. I guess I just hate zombie movies (sorry George Romero). It wasn't _completely_ horrible and there was some good gore in this one, so I gave it a 5. As it was supposed to be a video diary, this movie had the wobbly camera thing a la _Blair Witch Project _which I detest. I thanked God anytime the camera was still for more than a minute. We went to a very late showing, so towards the end, I was closing my eyes to "rest" them from time to time. I only got an elbow in the side once when I snored.

I really, really wish we'd been able to see _Atonement_.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

Stardust - 20/10

my new favourite film, I watched it like 6 times this week just by finding people who hadn't yet seen it, its epic! forget lord of the rings, forget pirates of the caribbean this film delivers the goods, love, laughter and thrills to boot! A journey across a wall to find a star, sounds simple enough but throw in, witches, royalty, pirates, goatmen, shiny special effects and a beautiful classical score and you have yourself a hit! The only other thing I will say about the actual film, is that all of the characters are seamless, its as if the characters were built around the actors, now obviously they weren't as it was a book before it was adapted into a film, but the casting is sheer brilliance anyway I'm off to buy it tomorrow as they had run out in asda today. I'd recommend it to anyone as all my mates from the emo-est to emo the chaviest chav (in america you'd term them the gangsta-est gangsta, well actually I doubt you would but thats the easiest way of getting the term across the atlantic) have all thoroughly enjoyed it, and so shall you.

oh and feel a weird little chill as you watch the star fall from the sky, I don't know what it is but it gets me everytime and everyone i watched it with


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 3, 2008)

Aliena said:


> P.S. Can we say this guy is just totally Haaawwwwttt???



yes, aliena. that guy IS so totally haaawwwwttt.

:wubu:

... and the amount of times i told my roommate that DURING the movie warranted my bitch slap i received when we left the theater.


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 3, 2008)

American Gangster - 10/10 - it's based on a true story and Denzel is so good!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 3, 2008)

Fracture - 8/10 I love Anthony Hopkins
Wicker Man - 6.5/10 I wanted to like it, I really did - but it was really bland.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 4, 2008)

i had a Lee Van Cleef movie marathon this weekend

High Noon 8
The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance 8.5
For A Few Dollars More 10
The Good The Bad and the Ugly 9.5
Master Ninja 3 (MST3K made it 6)
God's Gun 6
The Grand Duel 9
Beyond the Law 6
Death Rides a Horse 6


----------



## runnerman (Mar 4, 2008)

L.A. Confidential. 10 all the way. Terrific story, smart dialogue, and a great ensemble cast! I could watch it again right now.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 8, 2008)

aqua teen hunger force movie - 9/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 9, 2008)

That's a negative in front of the nine, right? Negative nine out of ten?



Aqua Teen Hunger Force is rivaled in stupidity only by that squid show. >.<


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 9, 2008)

This Is Spinal Tap - 10/11. 

Most ratings go to 10. This one goes to 11.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 9, 2008)

michael clayton. storyline about the corrupt chemical company who knows it's product kills people and the law firm that reps it. wonderful ethical dilemmnas in here on all levels. interesting twists here and there. its low key and might be a bit slow for some people. but i like slow. i'am addicted to british drama anyway which is generally slower than we're used to in the US. fantastic acting for clooney. laid back not too over the top. very believable. great charater development. loved tilda swinton as the head legal council of the chemical company. there is something a little martha stewart about her.

i give it an 81/2 out of 10


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 9, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i had a Lee Van Cleef movie marathon this weekend
> 
> High Noon 8
> The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance 8.5
> ...



have you ever seen "once upon a time in the west?" thats a defiinite 10 on many levels. i think thats one of the best westerns ever and thats saying something. westerns are excellent!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Horton Hears a Who - I will say that I can forgive the bastards for making the earlier live action Grinch and Cat In the Hat movies. This wasn't too bad, mainly because the animation was very faithful to the original story. My little guy was weeping at the end because he felt so sad for Horton being locked in the cage.

There were some variations to the story, but overall I saw it as a faithful adaptation. For once, Jim Carrey wasn't palpably annoying. HOWEVER...

And this is a big one...highlight below for spoiler removal:

Why, oh why must Hollywood (especially) the films with Steve Carell and Seth Rogen, feel the need to improv on classic (or not so classic songs)? It worked to an extent with "The Age of Aquarius" in 40-Year-Old Virgin, but let's say at the end of the Horton movie they saw the need for everyone to join in on a tune from REO Speedwagon.

Some may say how the Hell can I call an REO song "classic," nevertheless it was the only part of the film where 80% of the audience over the age of 25 audibly groaned in frustration at the prison rape of an otherwise decent 80s song.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Mar 17, 2008)

Horton was great what did you think of the part where he was acting like an anime cartoon??


----------



## Mitchapalooza (Mar 17, 2008)

another one was "into the wild" i was somewhat impressed with that? the ending wasnt very nice though


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Mitchapalooza said:


> Horton was great what did you think of the part where he was acting like an anime cartoon??


 
OMG that was amazingly funny. The audience response was split, basically dividing the geeks from the Normal People(tm), but the kids were all hooting throughout because of the slapsticky nature of it.

I just read that apparently there's a big anti-abortion sentiment going through the public, where activists are using the line from the book and the film as a mantra. Apparently Theodore Geisel's widow isn't too happy about that. If anything, I saw the film as more of a faith vs. science debate, since Kangaroo kept reiterating that "if I can't see, smell or hear it, it doesn't exist."

BTW, for thems with possible seizure issues, don't watch the previews. The Speed Racer trailer takes your brain, puts it in a blender with 4 types of food coloring and hits the _Frappe_ button. Jeez what a mess that was, even with the cool "Cha-cha-cha" sound FX of the Mach 5 jumper legs.


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 17, 2008)

Enduring Love, great film.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 17, 2008)

_*Unforgiven*_

When I first watched this, a few years back, I wasn't all that awed by it. I liked it, but didn't see why it was so revered.

Watching it again, though, I caught things that I totally overlooked the last time. I got an understanding of the events that I lacked the last time. And I enjoyed it much, much more than I did the last time.

It's the subtleties that make this movie stand out over others. While it's a hell of a movie in general, it's the little things that make it. And although I'm still not so impressed with Clint's acting in the first half of the film, I really can't think of much else to complain about.

*10/10*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> _*Unforgiven*_
> 
> When I first watched this, a few years back, I wasn't all that awed by it. I liked it, but didn't see why it was so revered.
> 
> ...


Probably one of the best film endings evar.

*Little Bill Daggett:* Well, sir, you are a cowardly son of a bitch! You just shot an unarmed man! 
*Will Munny:* Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *JUNO rocked, I loved her quirky she is, she was amazing, great story, I was told that I gotta see HARD CANDy, another role of hers. BEST FILM I SAW THIS YEAR, easily*



I assume you are a male HDAngel15, if the answer is yes - watching *HARD CANDY* probably is not a good idea. The movie spends a lot of time (about an hour) dealing with forcible male castration (in great detail) without anesthesia as punishment for sex crimes. 

_________________________________________________________________

That little bit of business over with, I just finished watching *No Country For Old Men.* Pretty intense, it had me on pins and needles, Bardem as the villan is one for the ages - maximum creepiness. I still am wondering about the ending tho. Definity for adults only (but no old men). 9 out of 10 

View attachment l_477348_fe006b9a.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 19, 2008)

*Samurai Fiction*

It was... a unique film. It felt sort of like a samurai comedy done by Robert Rodriguez, in his early years (_El Mariachi_ in particular comes to mind), with some significant Takeshi Kitano influences. Very light stuff, a lot of fun, with some really, _really _cool scenes. Considering the style of it, it's no surprise that Tarantino did his homage to it in _Kill Bill Vol. 1_.

It uses color very cleverly- most of the film is in black and white, but there's scenes that include color here and there- the burning tip of an incense stick, or short bits where there's a red filter- which is really the closest that the film gets to bloodshed. There's not much blood in the film at all, aside from being smeared on a sword in a couple scenes, which is rather impressive, considering the action scenes, while not at all violent, are quite good.

The music is pretty good, as well, which is a plus. There's some excellent western-type guitar pieces mixed in, which again makes me think that the film owed a little, at least, to Rodriguez.

Overall, I'd give it *7/10*.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 21, 2008)

The Man From Earth - 10/10. Excellent story, written by a famous Star Trek writer (he created the Mirror Universe, goatees and all) and author of the famous Twilight Zone story "It's A Good Life" (the little boy with the power of a god, who wished bad things to the cornfield).

It's more like a play than a film, with some excellent acting and an ending that just gets you at the heart. It's science fiction at it's most basic, meaning it's about thoughts and people, not flashy effects and advanced technology.

It's out on video. I highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 21, 2008)

*3:10 to Yuma*

I gotta get me the soundtrack to this, it's awesome. 

The whole movie is good, but the last 30 minutes are so are where it really shines.

Another excellent aspect of the film is the scenery. It really shows the beauty of the southwest- Arizona, I'm pretty sure- in a way that I haven't seen much outside of John Ford's films. It shows an awareness of and love for the scenery that really adds a significant amount to the film; one can also look at Sergio Leone's films to see this. It's beautiful deep focus that really places the viewer in the scene.

I think that one of the best parts of the DVD, though, aside from the film, are some of the special features, which give some really fascinating insight into the era, including a good crash course in Jesse James and some of his story.

*9/10*


----------



## goldilocks829 (Mar 21, 2008)

Dragonfly (old Kevin Costner movie) - 8/10 - my husband ran across it and since we enjoy Mr. Costner, we viewed it. It was different, but we enjoyed it. Made me cry, but I cry at commercials so ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 23, 2008)

The Bank Job - 8 out of 10

Loved this... great cast, exciting (and true) story.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 23, 2008)

Beauty Shop (I know, we always get them way after they hit the theaters)

LOVED it.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 23, 2008)

Blades Of Glory last night on HBO 7 it was funnier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2008)

We went and saw '10,000 BC'. 
I give it an 8/10. 

If this movie doesn't get nominated for cinematography, I'll never watch the Oscars again. Absolutely fabulous visual effects!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

"I am Legend" The original theatrical ending I give 7 out of 10 and the version with the alternate ending gets a 9 out of 10. 

Great movie. They just screwed up with the theatrical ending.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 24, 2008)

The Abster and I watched "Stardust" today while coloring Easter eggs and consuming vast quantities of candy. Loved it just as much as when we saw it in the theatres last year. I'd give it a 9/10. It's the perfect grown up fairy tale, not unlike "The Princess Bride" another favorite of mine.


----------



## Tieve (Mar 24, 2008)

Ginger Snaps: Unleashed (or 2)... hadn't seen the first one but I didn't like this at all. Good way to waste 90 minutes of your life  I'd say 3/10, the 3 only for the few moments of laughter it provided!


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 24, 2008)

The Orphanage (El Orfanato). 9.5. Amazering. No more sleep for me.
The Savages. 8. Phillip Seymore Hoffman>everybody else. Great, sad, funny film. 
Capturing the Friedmans. 7. Has the balls to get past the initial gag reflex associated with peadophilia and manages to hint at the complexity and contradictions of reality.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> The Orphanage (El Orfanato). 9.5. Amazering. No more sleep for me.




I'm so glad someone else has finally mentioned this movie. I thought it was so, so good and deserved a lot more attention than it received. It was the perfect little scary movie. My absolute favorite in a long, long time.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 24, 2008)

Why Did I Get Married-Tyler Perry I give it a 8
It was very funny and had a great plot. and the fat girl got the great guy!! Who don't love a movie like that??


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, two so not Easter movies, but, watched them anyway..one, because I really wanted to see it..the other, because roomie wanted to cheer me up and bring one he knew would scare _him_, and he knows I how I adore scaring people.

No Country For Old Men..*8.5/10*..Bardem's Anton 'Sugar' was as good as it gets, in terms of a portrayal of a person with little humanity left within their grasp. Was not the over the top Hanibal Lecter bad guy. Was not a robotic, going through the motions. This was a person who really wanted others to see the simplicity of decisions, no matter the decision..eeek.

30 Days Of Night...*5.6/10*..this could have been good...really ...good..the setting was terrific ( I was snuggling down into a blanket, getting ready, as much of the townsfolk found their way elsewhere, not wanting to deal with all those dark days )..I really liked the look of the vampires...kinda human..kinda not, but not the campy romantic crap....it just fell to pieces...it tried at time, by golly, it did....even my chickenshit roomie was not scared.....pffft...there went my opportunity to have a little fun...thanks, vampires...oh, and, what was lil Josh Hartnett doing in this thing...and..oh..oh...the stupid, stooopid scene of the little girl vampire...* slaps this movie upside the head *


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 25, 2008)

The Princess Bride, 10/10 as ever, it'd been so long I had forgotton billy crystal was in it


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 25, 2008)

"God's Gun" with Lee Van f***in Cleef, Jack Palance, Richard Boone and a young Leif Garrett who's mute most of the time, so it's quite good. Actually it was ok. Good acting, terrible everything else. 6/10


----------



## Suze (Mar 25, 2008)

saw some movies during the hOlidayZ. 

Rambo (2008)- A very surprising 10. Great violence! 
Superbad- 9 The guys behind this movie are fucking geniuses. 
Knocked up 7- Funny, sometimes annoying. 

Seth Rogen ftw!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 26, 2008)

For thems in the know, the history of fantasy role-playing games like Dungeons and Dragons making the leap from paper and imagination to celluloid hasn't been that decent.

In the 1980s, we were treated to a very short saturday morning cartoon series, featuring the voices of Ralph Malph and Bible Man, and the only saving grace was the ultra-badass Peter Cullen as Venger. It tipped the hat to a few fanboys and girls with references to certain magic weapons and classic characters from the game. For obvious reasons, the Powers That Be(tm) decided that Biker Mice From Mars would be more appealing to the youngins.

Then in 2000, Thora Birch and Jeremy Irons (who I feel must have some Zapruder-type sex tape that was used as blackmail to get him to join the cast) made another godawful film adaptation of the game. Yes, evil warrior types can wear silver lipstick and still look dumb. With the insertion of a cheesy Beholder CGI (almost as an afterthought) and the requisite Wayans Brother (why they insist on setting the cause back with every Step'n Fetchit character they play I will never know), the banality of the flick was beyond belief.

Then about a year ago, the buzz ramped up about a Dragonlance movie. Now again, for the uninitiated, Dragonlance was a huge relaunch of the D&D gaming world with a completely new milieu, an impressive backstory and equally compelling group of characters. It became a massive franchise that continues to this day. The movie was a direct-to-DVD released mid-January. I just managed to get it this weekend and the horror knows no bounds.

Big names started to roll in. Michelle Trachtenburg. Michael Rosenbaum. Lucy Lawless. Kiefer Sutherland as Raistlin Majere (OMGWTFTHAC0!!), the undisputed antihero of the series and a fan favorite. The initial animation looked crappy but sometimes it does before post-production.

I've never given a zero rating for a film. My Top 5 list of worst movies aside, I think this now takes a slot on that list. It's unimaginably, unabashedly _bad_. A mixture of traditional animation and CGI that does not work together. It's a guy's weekend animation project for Temple U made into a feature film. A brief example: Michelle Trachtenburg does the voice of Tika Waylan, the buxom redheaded barmaid who falls in love with the warrior hero of the story, Caramon. At the outset of the film, when she's walking to his table with mugs of ale, she's bouncing hither and yon in the chesticle area. So much so that she notices him noticing it, and pulls her top up to cover her cleavage. When she blushes, the animation in her cheeks is, I swear to you, a hatchet pattern like something out of an Excel spreadsheet.

It was almost cheese Japanese style in the silliness and sexual caricature ; not that it's unheard of in D&D--you'd think every barbarian woman had 44DDs and fought against armored men wearing little more than a loincloth tunic and 3 inches of cleavage. It's as if someone was originally hired to animate the thing, and halfway through was fired because his previous job was making those Japanese interactive sex animation games where your character customization screen has a breast-size/shimmy slider. 

It wasn't even titillating it was just...bad. Bad animation, bad everything. Even Michael Rosenbaum (who voices Tanis Half-Elven) seemed strained but still gave it effort. I'm guessing by the animation quality they spent half their budget just getting Kiefer Sutherland to voice Raistlin. The bulk of the story--which is surprisingly good--gets crammed into a timeframe way too short, and a lot gets cut in the process. Think of the first Harry Potter film being made as an ABC After School Special. You get the idea.

So much for my eventual hopes that someone will make a decent Drizzt Do'Urden series (an even larger niche franchise than Dragonlance), because with this movie and the live action D&D movie before it, someone seems hell bent on making them absolutely terrible adaptations, despite the obvious nature of the subject matter.


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 26, 2008)

*The Wind That Shakes The Barley 8/10*

Well, I just saw this (instead of working on an actually paper about the IRA, go figure), and I must say...veeeeerry impressed, and quite moved, and afterwards, I didn't want to do anything for a solid two hours. Floored. Anyway, it's set in Ireland during the Irish War of Indpendence, and stars Cillian Murphy (who is top-notch by the way), as an aspiring doctor who ends up following his brother into service in the IRA. Well, it follows the conflict, at a local level, to the 1922 Anglo-Irish treaty and the establishment of the Irish Free State. But the last half-hour spirals into the start of the Irish Civil War, pitting the pro-treaty IRA and Free Staters vs. the anti-treaty IRA elements. It's all quite tragic really, Irishmen killing other Irishmen. And I won't ruin the ending, but yeah, a bit sobering.

Now, I'm not completely sure as to the historical accuracy of the film, but I understand that the 'Black & Tans' (essentially a British military force sent to support the Royal Irish Constabulary during the war), were a less-than-reputable bunch, and the film portrays them in that way.

As far as aesthetics are concerned, the film is wonderfully shot, wonderfully acted, etc. etc. Makes me desperately want to go to Ireland (which I want to do anyway, but that's beside the point). Anyway, if you're interested in the period or subject matter, I highly recommend this one.


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 28, 2008)

Horton Hears a Who -5/10 Just not very good.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 1, 2008)

ONCE ~ 10/10 ...Absolutely AMAZING! Brilliant! And the soundtrack is just as good!


----------



## mango (Apr 1, 2008)

*No Country For Old Men - 9.5/10

Great Movie. Saw it on the plane flight over. The plane noise made it a little difficult to make out some of the deep rural Texan accents depicted in afew of the sequences. I also missed the beginning and slept through the ending in the initial screening. I did watch it again on the movie channel cycle.

Javier Bodem brings a serious intensity to his character. I haven't seen an intense portrayal such as this since I laid eyes on one young Christopher Walken.

The storyline is very engaging, and appears to be set as a semi-modern day Western (set in 1978). Great performances all round.

It didn't win afew oscars(including one for Best Picture) for nothing!

*


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Apr 2, 2008)

Rendition - 8.5/10

Goooood movie.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2008)

*La Cité des Enfants Perdus*

French film, directed by Jean-Pierre Jeunet. Very enjoyable and surreal without being confusing, sort of like a strange fairy tale.

*8/10*


*From Dusk 'Til Dawn*

Love this film. Not unusual fare for Rodriguez, and it's got the usual cast more or less. Tarantino wrote the screenplay, so you _know_ it's got a lot of awesome dialogue and fantastic one-liners.

It owes a lot to older horror movies, obviously, especially such films as _Dawn of the Dead_, and I think that it's very fitting that Tom Savini had a nice, fun role in this film. Tarantino himself surprised me, since I didn't expect too much of his acting abilities. He's not great, but he fits so perfectly into the role that it's hard to imagine anyone else in it. George Clooney outdoes himself, and Harvey Keitel rocks in a role that doesn't seem anywhere near his usual.

The main problem is the gear shift an hour into the film. It goes from tense hostage drama to ridiculous vampire action flick, and it's a total WTF moment when it happens. It works, though, somehow.

I might have to buy this one.

*9/10* for being way more fun than I usually have on a shitty Wednesday.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 4, 2008)

All About Eve - (Predictably) 9/10 - God, what a bitch.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 4, 2008)

Alvin and the Chipmunks, 7/10, not laugh out loud funny, but enjoyable nonetheless, and who does not like Jason Lee? 

exactly


----------



## olwen (Apr 4, 2008)

Water Lillies - a movie about three girls coming of age in France, one of whom is supposedly fat, gets the guy and then dumps him after she realizes she is his second choice. all are into snycronized swimming - weird but it worked. 7/10


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 4, 2008)

*No Country for Old Men*

I think this might be one of the few movies that's left me almost totally speechless.

It's dry, and unflinchingly brutal, but there's a few moments of sheer and utter terror in it. Javier Bardem totally deserved his Oscar, and the film definitely earned its nomination (I haven't seen any of the other contenders, so I can't say just yet that it deserved the win).

*10/10*


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *No Country for Old Men*
> 
> *10/10*



Same movie, same rating.
I was left completely speechless at the end, and could not have been more pleased with this unusual turnout. The laid back, country feel of the movie completely clashed [well] with the brutal and unflappable persona of Anton Chigurh (Javier Bardem).
Incredible.

Also, I watched *Sweeny Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street* last night and was pleasantly surprised. This gem of a story combined with perfectly matched actors for characters and visual tonality has been presented with delicious satisfaction. I thought the music was well written, albeit not delivered with as much intensity and beauty as other musical films. Overall a very good movie. I couldn't help but enjoy every minute of Sacha Baron Cohen's performance as well as the comical presence of gore.
*8 out of 10*


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

Shutter - 7/10 - much better than I anticipated


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Skeleton Key - 8/10 - This is a really good movie Starring Kate Hudson and John Hurt.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

Beowulf and Grendel --- 8/10 ........ (better plot, I thought)
Beowulf --------------- 7/10 ........ (nice animated special effects ... quite gory)


----------



## MadWeePete (Apr 7, 2008)

Finally managed to get round to buying a few films I liked the look of last year. Only watched one so far - The Kingdom. Give it 7/10. It almost threatened to be a very good movie. Next up American Gangster. Will review that one tomorrow.


----------



## Ben from England (Apr 8, 2008)

In America - 8/10 Such a funny, soppy, genuine film. Great stuff.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Apr 9, 2008)

Hocus Pocus - 10/10 each and every time!


_Thanks you Max......for that mAAAAAAAAARvelous introduction!_


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*P2* - it is Christmas Eve and Angela is working over-time, as usual. She is late for a Christmas party with her family. when she tries to leave her car won't start and her cell phone has no service. The Parking Security Guard terrorizes Angela as she tries to escape the parking garage. 

**I would rate this 5/10. I liked it, but not enough to watch it again.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 12, 2008)

Southland Tales: 3 out of 10. With the all star cast of this movie and 2 hours and 25 minutes to work with, I expected to be at least mildly entertained. Needless to say, I was not.  Some of the casting was very good, actors playing rolls you wouldn't expect, but I spent a better part of the movie staring blankly waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind - Awesome Feel good movie with cult film moments and ingenuitive fake special effects, wasn't too long either, I was getting scared it'd be a bit too soppy and sentimental at the end, but they pulled it off just right.

Son of Rambow - Great! grangehill meets media students with the star being of the Plymouth Bretheren (strict controlling religion) and the film maker being a little shit that everyone has in their family, Well worth a watch.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

*What Love Is *- Starring Cuba Gooding, Jr. It was mildly entertaining, but I was disappointed in the movie. With Cuba Gooding, Jr. starring in the film, I really expected it to be a lot better than it was. 3/10


----------



## Paquito (Apr 12, 2008)

I Am Legend - Will Smith stars, and truly shines, in this movie. He pulls off the raw emotion and vulnerablity associated with being the last man in New York City fighting transformed humans. Truly inspiring and touching, 10/10


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Drumline - 8-10


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alvin and the Chipmunks - starring Jason Lee and Cameron Richardson.... I have loved the Chipmunks since I was a young girl, and this movie was definitely worth watching. 10/10


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 12, 2008)

Epidemic by Lars Von Trier. 

I had high hopes for this, since I love Von Trier's Dogma work, and his horror film The Kingdom. But MAN was this pretentious and painful.

4/10.


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 13, 2008)

Amercian Dreamz - 8/10 - made me laugh. Dennis Quaid plays a great "George W." LOL!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 14, 2008)

*Man of the Year*: Robin Williams as a Leno-ish talk show comedian who runs for President and surprisingly wins. Not the ending I had hoped for, and the Laura Linney factor was cranked up to 11: I can only take her in small doses because in every film she eventually devolves into the strung out actress who's cover is blown at the end of The Truman Show.

If only real presidential debates could be as candid as the ones in that movie - 7 out of 10.

*Chicken Little*: A movie my children have begun to equate as a religious epiphany. It's a good flick, but Fish Out Of Water wins for most underrated yet most hilarious character (a lot of adult jokes were tied in to his scenes, which in some cases had me LOL). As with Laura Linney, I can only take Zach Braff in small Scrubs-length doses before I have to turn away, but Gary Marshall as the dad made it cool. 6 out of 10.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ninja Scroll: for an anime movie I still think it competes with any live action movie. 10/10

The Life of David Gale: Probably the best political movie that exposes the unjust of the death penalty. (or only since I've never seen or heard of one doing the same.) 10/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 14, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I Am Legend - Will Smith stars, and truly shines, in this movie. He pulls off the raw emotion and vulnerablity associated with being the last man in New York City fighting transformed humans. Truly inspiring and touching, 10/10


There were two moments in the movie that got to me (spoilers ahead) and really told me that Will was doing a good job:

One was the scene where the Hemocytes rigged the mannequin from the video store with the trap. Once he sees it, you can see the cracks appear. The fact that they seemed to age him and the grey is more prominent in his hair also worked. He just loses it, then realizes he fell into the same trap as the female had, and comes to one realization: They're not as savage as he thought they were.

The second was him waking up in the house where the other two survivors are there. You see him readjusting and trying to figure out how to act without another human being to talk to after over 3 years of solitude. His expressions told everything, not to mention his rattling off of Shrek dialogue


----------



## Paquito (Apr 14, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> There were two moments in the movie that got to me (spoilers ahead) and really told me that Will was doing a good job:
> 
> One was the scene where the Hemocytes rigged the mannequin from the video store with the trap. Once he sees it, you can see the cracks appear. The fact that they seemed to age him and the grey is more prominent in his hair also worked. He just loses it, then realizes he fell into the same trap as the female had, and comes to one realization: They're not as savage as he thought they were.
> 
> The second was him waking up in the house where the other two survivors are there. You see him readjusting and trying to figure out how to act without another human being to talk to after over 3 years of solitude. His expressions told everything, not to mention his rattling off of Shrek dialogue



Lol those were some of my favorite parts of that movie, it truly shows the range he has an excellent actor. He's not afraid to get into those vulnerable spots and can access those emotions that draw in the audience. He's a true master at that.

Another scene I liked was a smaller one, but I thought was quite powerful. The scene in the movie rental when he talks to that female mannequin, begging it to talk to him. You get a true hit of his lonliness, I thought it was very powerful


----------



## fatcharlie (Apr 14, 2008)

Arn - I will give it 6 of 10.

Great and beautiful scenes but they have made Jan Guillous great books more to a lovestory a la Hollywood then as the historic and cultural costumes related, explaining book it is. Christianity towards Islamic way of life and thinking.

I don't think so many of you have heard of Arn but here you can read more
http://www.arnmovie.com/

Charlie


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 15, 2008)

August Rush 9/10 

* ending was good .... just would've liked seeing a different ending than the one made .... *


----------



## gravity.plan (Apr 15, 2008)

Into the Wild 

10/10, absolutely.

Best movie I've seen in a while.. well done in every way.
(And I'm picky!)


----------



## love dubh (Apr 15, 2008)

_Brad Will: One More Night At the Barricades._

10/10

This documentary covers the teachers' protest in the Mexican state of Oaxaca in 2006. Funded by both the United States and Mexican governments, Mexican paramilitaries brutally repressed the civilian population. "We don't have guns! These are our guns! Our books!," the teachers cried as the riot police closed in on them. Brad Will, an American journalist, who had a history of covering protests (such as the protests against the massive eviction of residents in Brazil), went down there to tell their story. His camera ended up capturing his own death.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2008)

*M*

Fritz Lang's 1931 film- his first "talkie"- is magnificent. Peter Lorre plays a pedophile and serial killer whose murders inspire panic in the citizens and send the police into a wild, frustrating manhunt. The paranoia on the streets is so thick that a child asking an elderly man the time gets him surrounded by an angry mob, and the police are struggling to follow up on hundreds upon hundreds of dead-end "leads" from people suspecting each other. Meanwhile, the people underworld, harassed severely by the police during the search, decides to take matters into their own hands and perform their own organized searches for Lorre's character. 

The film is the origin for several cinematic conventions still seen in murder mysteries today- including, for example, David Finch's _Se7en_- and is just as skillful, if not more so in parts, at amplifying the tension and mystery.

The finale is undoubtedly the highest point of an excellent film. It turns the villain into a victim of sorts, and reveals just how pitiful he really is, making the cries of "kill the monster" that follow seem extremely ironic and almost hypocritical in contrast.

*10/10*.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pulp Fiction 9/10

yes im a little behind, but i just saw this. really great flick!


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 24, 2008)

*Cloverfield*

****BEWARE... HERE THERE BE SPOILERS****

Finally saw it. I was pretty excited for it, and I can say that I was not very disappointed... although I do feel that it could've been a bit better.

It feels very, very real. I'm going to get that obvious bit out of the way right at the start. The dialogue, if it wasn't ad-libbed, certainly feels like it was mostly so, and the camerawork... well, obvious. Even the special effects, although visibly fake in some parts, definitely seemed like genuine incidents for a good amount of the film.

The characters were pretty believable, and not having anyone famous in it definitely helped. It again felt very genuine, because you were less convinced that these were actors playing a part, since they're total unfamiliar faces.

Oh, and the monster? Totally amazing. It was very unique, and although ideas were borrowed from other monsters (Sin from _Final Fantasy X_, King Kong, and even Jaws, to name a few), it was still a creation that is quite different from anything else I've seen.

What I probably liked most about it, though, was that it is a snapshot. Not just of these eight hours or whatever in the movie's storyline, but _of our culture, our society_. Everyone has a digital camera, or a cameraphone; the state of our technological advances is captured. Also captured are our fears. For much of the beginning of the attack, there's obvious influences from the 9/11 tapes- one character even says, "Maybe it's another terrorist attack!" These things will lose their impact in the future, as well as the similarities in the falling of many American symbols: the infamous scene of the head of Lady Liberty, scratched to shit, rolling down the street, that's just one. There's several others, and I don't know that ten years down the line people will understand quite so well why that has such an impact _now_. It's like my generation watching films from the 50's and 60's, the fear of Communism and nuclear war permeating a lot of it. It is a snapshot, an image of a particular time, and I think that's a good thing.

The film is a solid *8 out of 10*.

The DVD, however, is a *9*. The extras are interesting- especially seeing what went into the film and how hard it was to keep it secret. At one point, someone on location in NYC was on his iPhone and he was like, "Holy shit, I'm on the internet, and this stuff is already up." and it was some footage that a passerby had caught of what they had filmed like ten minutes earlier. The blooper reel is hilarious, and- the biggest point-scorer- two previews. One for _Star Trek_, and the other for the new _Indiana Jones _movie. I almost wet myself with glee.

So yes, I recommend it... but be prepared for a lot of moving around. A good number of people got motion sickness while watching it.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2008)

I watched *There Will Be Blood *yesterday on DVD. Daniel Day Lewis definitely deserved his Oscar for best actor in this film. The landscapes in the southwest are bleak, the people are poor, and rural - but Mr. Lewis portrays a savage oil man (named Daniel Plainview) who is as vivid and wild as the world around him is dust and rock. 

Daniel Plainview is far from being "plain". He has a demon in him that forces him to compete with everyone. He will not take no for an answer and beats people into submission who try to cross him. He makes his son drink whiskey to keep him quiet at night and severely punishes men who cross him - usually by beating them to death. He is an odd bird too in that he talks in a strange manner, he is wealthy but dresses like a bum, and gets drunk most nights and passes out on the floor in his workclothes. He is a chronic liar and destroys the lives of everyone who get close to him. Daniel Day Lewis's eyes burn with madness as he becomes this character - I give him a 9 out of 9. And the soundtrack is very innovative - like non I have heard before.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 24, 2008)

Juno - 9.5 out of 10
How could you not love Ellen Page?
she's the cheese to _my_ macaroni!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 24, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Juno - 9.5 out of 10
> How could you not love Ellen Page?
> she's the cheese to _my_ macaroni!


It depends. If we're talking Juno or X-Men 3 Ellen Page, then yes, jam in my jelly roll, she rocks like a chair, swim 5 miles through a lake of broken glass and rubbing alcohol to drink her bathwater, etc..

Ellen in Hard Candy, not so much. That girl will screw you up like a goddamn car accident.


----------



## Tieve (Apr 24, 2008)

St.Trinians...

hmm probably give it 7/10

It was fun and silly but nothing compared to the old ones! Good, fun cast though. Russell Brand and Colin Firth kept my eyes busy 

And deep down, I would love to be a teacher there


----------



## Ben from England (May 2, 2008)

Iron Man - 8/10. If I had that suit I would go everywhere in it. Work, clubs, weddings, funerals. Everywhere.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (May 2, 2008)

Lady In The Water - 9.9/10. Very sweet fantasy film, and sinfully missed out on getting any hype. Probably made only so Shyamalan can have a dig at critics. He does a pretty good turn in this himself!

A lovely little fairy tale


----------



## swamptoad (May 2, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Juno - 9.5 out of 10
> How could you not love Ellen Page?
> she's the cheese to _my_ macaroni!



Love that movie! :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

*ATONEMENT - 7/10*
*Not sure why it won so many awards, kinda like Wuthering Heights or something to me....*

*KITERUNNER 9/10*
*Read the book...movie was amazing, loved everything about it from the country, traditions, people to family...good stuff*


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 2, 2008)

Meet the Spartans.... 3 of 10

Like all the spoof movies its not much of a movie perse as much as a series of gags spliced together semi-coherently


----------



## mariac1966 (May 2, 2008)

_The Water Horse - Legend of the Deep _ 9/10
I really, really enjoyed this movie!


----------



## incync (May 2, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall

10/10

I thought this was going to be really stupid, but I have to say I really enjoyed it and laughed my ass off. Oh and girls there is full frontal male nudity in this movie. While the guy is no Brad Pitt he certainly doesn't have any reason to be ashamed of what he's got! I would recommend this as a date movie, but maybe not a first date movie if you're a blusher!


----------



## Sin_Mari (May 2, 2008)

Hannibal Rising - 7/10. 
It was a very entertaining, fascinating movie (if slightly gory). Interesting to see the beginnings of Hannibal the cannibal. I didn't like the choice of actor for the young Dr. Lector though.


----------



## Waxwing (May 2, 2008)

Dirty Pretty Things

9/10

An amazing look at the life of illegal immigrants in London, and the illegal organ trade. Wrenching and beautiful.


----------



## DenverBHM (May 2, 2008)

The Apartment with Jack Lemmon and a very young Shirley MacLaine. The film was made in 1960 but it really holds up well. It is a very funny film, yet it also goes into serious subject matter (suicide). A definite recommendation for any film lover. 9/10


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 2, 2008)

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly

8/10


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 3, 2008)

Rented Across the Universe. My god do I love this movie more and more. 9/10. Call me crazy if you want but It will be on my top movies list.


----------



## Suze (May 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Rented Across the Universe. My god do I love this movie more and more. 9/10. Call me crazy if you want but It will be on my top movies list.



^
I've seen it twice...I love that movie. :wubu:


The Mist 8/10
Actually a very good horror for once. Plus, it scared the shit out of me and thats an accomplishment alone


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

No Country for Old Men - 5/10


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 3, 2008)

*No Country For Old Men* ~ 9/10 ...very Well Done & Not The Happy Ending You'd Hope For.

*I Am Legend* ~ 6/10 ...the Only Good Thing About The Movie Is Will Smith

*Dan In Real Life* ~ 7.5/10 ...i'm Not Crazy About Quirky Comedys, And I Can't Stand Dane Cook...but It Was Watchable And Actually Prett Good. A Great 1st Date Movie!

*Steal A Pencil For Me* ~ 10/10 ...a Very Touching Account Of A Very Tragic Time In History


----------



## mariac1966 (May 3, 2008)

*American Gangster *with Denzel Washington 9/10.....thoroughly enjoyed the movie


----------



## Jazz Man (May 3, 2008)

*I Am Legend* -- 9/10 

Cool idea, very intriguing story, Will Smith does a great half-insane guy. Would have liked for the cured vampire lady to come to for a little dialogue, though. That would have been interesting.


----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

Bad News Bears (the new one) 5/10 ...same movie as the original with more cursing and "grape smuggling" references


----------



## Ben from England (May 6, 2008)

The Fly (The 80's version) - 9/10 I'd forgotten how truely gross Jeff Goldblum turning into a giant fly is. When he pulls his fingernails off... I nearly passed out. 

High Fidelity - 8/10 Even though they moved it from London, man I love this movie. I think I'm in hetero love with John Cusack. Jack Black rocks as well.


----------



## Red (May 6, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> The Fly (The 80's version) - 9/10 I'd forgotten how truely gross Jeff Goldblum turning into a giant fly is. When he pulls his fingernails off... I nearly passed out.
> 
> High Fidelity - 8/10 Even though they moved it from London, man I love this movie. I think I'm in hetero love with John Cusack. Jack Black rocks as well.






Eeeauh euugghh euughh... the arm wrestling scene.....horrid. I found The Fly 2 actually more traumatic, the whole dog/fly thing at the end left me feeling hopelessly sad AND scared all at once. 

High Fidelity? I must confess, I've never got round to watching. Off to see Happy Go Lucky tonight though, I will report back.


----------



## Fight (May 6, 2008)

Iron Man 10/10 My God I hope dark knight is just as good.


----------



## Red (May 6, 2008)

Fight said:


> Iron Man 10/10 My God I hope dark knight is just as good.



Ooooh..that too is on my to do list.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 6, 2008)

We won't have cable tv for a couple more days so we've been watching dvds from our collection since moving. We watched Fargo last night for what was probably my 6th or 7th viewing. It just gets better and better. 10/10


----------



## LisaInNC (May 6, 2008)

Ok I dont get out much so I just recently watched No Country For Old Men...and I have to give it a 10. Just for this one scene...I laughed for days.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=gG_YiAWn8qM


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

*27 dresses* - embarassed to admit it, but just felt like a *REAL GIRL* movie and I like her....cute, funny, a good cry...absolutely predictable, but I'll still give it a 7.5/10


----------



## SuperMishe (May 6, 2008)

*No Country For Old Men* - 6/10 - I found it very disappointing and slow. Maybe it was all the hype. I DO love me some Josh Brolin though! LOL!

*Waitress* - 5/10 - I wasn't even tempted by the pies!

*August Rush* - 5/10 - Ho hum and Robin Williams phones it in.

*Harry Potter & the Order of the Phoenix* - 8/10 - love them all!

*Georgia Rule* - 7/10 - Not what I expected at all.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (May 7, 2008)

*There Will Be Blood *~ 7/10...it was a bit too long for me. I also felt it dragged on in parts. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Brach311 (May 7, 2008)

IRON MAN amazing movie, better than I expected. 9 out of 10


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 7, 2008)

IRON MAN! 10/10 I still have a semi, the suit is so sexy


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2008)

I have to give Iron Man a 9.5 out of 10, only because of Jeff Bridges. After Lebowski, he will forever after be The Dude. When he started falling out of the Iron Monger suit, I half expected him to say "careful, man I got a beverage here!"

Incredibly good FX, dead on nailing of the Stark character by Downey Jr.. Paltrow (when she didn't turn sideways and disappear) was tolerable.

The spoiler at the very very end of the credits was a Nerdgasm Factor 10.


----------



## Brach311 (May 7, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I have to give Iron Man a 9.5 out of 10, only because of Jeff Bridges. After Lebowski, he will forever after be The Dude. When he started falling out of the Iron Monger suit, I half expected him to say "careful, man I got a beverage here!"
> 
> Incredibly good FX, dead on nailing of the Stark character by Downey Jr.. Paltrow (when she didn't turn sideways and disappear) was tolerable.
> 
> The spoiler at the very very end of the credits was a Nerdgasm Factor 10.



Yeah, the bad guy did a great job. He was such an a$$hole and it really helped to pull me into the movie. Being an engineer I loved the character of Stark too.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 7, 2008)

So, all you people who saw Iron Man... In the comic series, Tony Stark is a profiteering, backstabbing asshat, so much so that I can't stand to read them... Is he the same in the movie?


----------



## Brach311 (May 7, 2008)

Divals said:


> So, all you people who saw Iron Man... In the comic series, Tony Stark is a profiteering, backstabbing asshat, so much so that I can't stand to read them... Is he the same in the movie?



He starts out a little like that but then something happens and he realizes the error of his ways.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 7, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> He starts out a little like that but then something happens and he realizes the error of his ways.



So kind of the opposite of the comic.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 8, 2008)

*BROKEN* with Heather Graham, don't bother 6/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Yeah, the bad guy did a great job. He was such an a$$hole and it really helped to pull me into the movie. Being an engineer I loved the character of Stark too.


 All I want to know is what happened to Jeff Bridges. Did he have some weird acromegaly condition where his jaw grew to occupy over half of his face? I mean, in a cage match with Bridges' jaw and Leno's chin, I'd be hard pressed to declare a winner ahead of time.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure if this counts, but if was a documentary on the films of director John Waters hosted by John Waters. It was funny and interesting and kept me glued to my seat. 10/10


----------



## CAMellie (May 18, 2008)

Iron Man: 9 out of 10. I would have given it a full ten, but Gwyneth Paltrow's annoyingly simpery and wishy-washy Pepper Potts just irked me to no end!
The suit was orgasmic and Robert Downey, Jr. was an amazing Tony Stark.


----------



## pendulous (May 20, 2008)

Blackball, 6/10, Paul Kaye was great, but the story was just standard rom-com territory with only a couple of swearwords to remind you it's not Hugh Grant & Meg Ryan


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2008)

*Stalker*

1979 Russian artsy film by Andrei Tarkovsky, the director better known for _Solyaris_. Basically, there's this incident (meteorite? UFO? it's not really clear) that wipes out an area in the middle of the country. This area is called the Zone... at the center of the Zone is a room where one's wishes can be granted. However, to navigate through the Zone, one needs a Stalker who will guide them past the traps and into the surreal.

It's a very slow film, very dry, and extremely heavy. I would love to look at it and try to unravel some of the symbolism and meanings, but there's so much to figure out that it's rather daunting.

Nonetheless, it's a very good film for those who have the patience for it and the mind for an existential mystery.

*9/10*.

(By the way... if anyone's seen it and can explain some of it to me? I'd be really grateful.)


----------



## Allie Cat (May 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *Stalker*
> 
> 1979 Russian artsy film by Andrei Tarkovsky, the director better known for _Solyaris_. Basically, there's this incident (meteorite? UFO? it's not really clear) that wipes out an area in the middle of the country. This area is called the Zone... at the center of the Zone is a room where one's wishes can be granted. However, to navigate through the Zone, one needs a Stalker who will guide them past the traps and into the surreal.
> 
> ...



I'd suggest you read the book _Roadside Picnic_, which it is based on. There's also a game based on that book, STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl. It's good stuff.


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'd suggest you read the book _Roadside Picnic_, which it is based on. There's also a game based on that book, STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl. It's good stuff.



Aye, I know... I'm planning on picking up the book in a bit. As for the game... I'd probably check it out if I wasn't such a wuss when it comes to FPS survival/horror games.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Aye, I know... I'm planning on picking up the book in a bit. As for the game... I'd probably check it out if I wasn't such a wuss when it comes to FPS survival/horror games.



Heh. Yeah, SoC is one of the creepier games I've played. Up there with FEAR and the Ravenholm level in HL2.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 24, 2008)

Iron Man - 9 out of 10

Great movie. I loved it for all the reasons mentioned in the previous posts.


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

The Mist - 3/10

Lame-o McLamerson....I wanted to pick scabs to amuse myself throughout the whole thing :doh:


----------



## PamelaLois (May 24, 2008)

Iron Man 9/10
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull 8/10


----------



## pendulous (May 25, 2008)

Miss Potter

6/10


----------



## maxoutfa (May 26, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Miss Potter
> 
> 6/10



I found Miss Potter, while not terribly deep, to be very well written and entertaining, with gorgeous scenery. My criteria may differ, but I give it a 7.5 or maybe even an 8 (I enjoyed the subtle use of the pictures coming to life - it could have been overblown and diverting, instead I felt it added to the tone of the film, and was used just sparingly enough.)


"The Dead Girl" - wasn't sure I was going to like this, as the first segment was dry and somehow detached (not much dialog) - but then realized that it was the perfect setup for what followed. An extremely well written piece, where every emotion (or lack thereof) seemed totally genuine - not a misstep to be found. Great performances by Brittany Murphy, Marcia Gay Harden and Piper Laurie. Dir. by Karen Moncrieff who also did the very underrated "Blue Car". 
At the end of the film I just sat there for a moment and said "wow". a for sure 9 out of 10.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 2, 2008)

Hitman - 6/10. Based on a video game that I've never played, it fared actually well compared to other movies made based on video games. Dougray Scott carries it well, too. I also vote that for any film where the Scottish actor has an intentionally thick brogue, that subtitles are provided. All I got one one long HRRRRRRRRRRR at times.

Golden Compass - 7/10. I give it a high score, just because seeing armored, talking polar bears is like opening up a 50 gallon drum of Ball Stomp. I for one was thoroughly surprised at the small degree of the anti-religious sentiments the religious right ranted about in preparation for this film's release. Yes, the author makes no secret of his disdain for the Catholic church, religion and so forth, but you have to go to the books--NOT the movie--to get this backstory. It's not really about 'killing God' after all, but rather killing the renegade angel who took credit for God's creation, and was responsible for the mess of Abrahamic religions in the multiverse. My take is that if your personal faith and that of your children is so weak that it can't stand up to the fiction of a contemporary fantasy series, you need to seriously examine your belief system. 

Not to mention that this isn't OUR earth but a parallel one. I guess the imagery of animal avatars as your soul was somewhat thought-provoking, and yes the Magisterium was a veiled cover for the Papacy, but overall it was just an entertaining bit of fantasy. 

I also hereby request that all future Nicole Kidman movies make her out to be a subtle, delicious psycho bitch. It's the type of role she excels at, the wickedly beautiful queen with the blackest of all hearts just barely restrained underneath. Apparently the Mrs. Coulter character evolves a lot throughout the series, so it would be interesting to see how the next movies go. 

I was a bit surprised at the violence, but you can tell it was heavily edited for PG-13, since I assume if a polar bear rips the jaw off his bear opponent, there's gonna be some blood involved. I am getting a bit tired of Ian McKellen voicing every goddamn popular character in fantasy films now. I thought Ian McShane's voice (playing the evil bear king, Ragnar) would have done better as Iorek's voice.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 2, 2008)

I just rented Sweeney Todd: 8/10

I actually liked it a lot. But I am a Tim Burton fan and have a soft spot for musical cannibalism.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day 8/10

Loved it, even through its corny attempts at slapstick. Frances McDormand was awesome -- cutting, witty, and thoughtful. Plus, I'm a sucker for love stories.


----------



## toni (Jun 2, 2008)

I did a double header at the movies on Thursday night.

Caught Indiana Jones 4 - 7/10
then caught the midnight showing of sex and the city 6/10


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 2, 2008)

The Strangers - 7 out of 10

Nice and creepy.. scared the hell out of me and Liv Tyler is as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 2, 2008)

Serenity - 9/10 - any buffy/sci-fi fans watch this if you haven't already, its the cat's pajamas


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> Serenity - 9/10 - any buffy/sci-fi fans watch this if you haven't already, its the cat's pajamas



+1; anything Firefly-related is a good thing, IMO.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 2, 2008)

Doomsday 14/10. But I judge movies based on ridiculousness and incoherence...not on plot or goodness.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 2, 2008)

*Unknown* - 9/10 - kept me guessing!

*House of 9* -6/10 - First half hour was Zzzz but then some funny killings!

*Knocked up* - 8/10 - I wanted to hate it but actually liked it!

*Transformers* - 8/10 - Thought it was going to be a total boy movie but it was good - lots of action and funny at times.

*P2* - 6/10 - just an average unthrilling thriller

*The Savages* - 8.5/10 - I could very much relate to the nursing home aspect.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 2, 2008)

*Hitman*..*2/10*..why did I give it those 2 pity points?...have no idea...nor do I have any idea as to why I watched this thing. The guy who played da hitman...no charisma..no looks ( hey, they usually try to insert a slightly appealing man into these roles..I don't make the rules..I just expect they be followed..heh )...the worst acting I have seen in a long time...that's saying something.

*Last King Of Scotland*..*5/10*..Whitaker was wonderful, but then, he always is wonderful. He was kind of chewing up the scenery, but, he was the one saving grace of this mostly pointless movie. I also dislike when a movie makes up a character and is not cre4ative enough to not tick me off about this fact.

*The Gathering*..ummmm...it was on..sound way low...I did not pay attention

*Death Sentence..?*..*2/10*.....peeeeeeeeeee..and uuuuuuu. This was another roomie pick...even he was looking at me like he could not believe how horrible this was...BUT..it did make me laugh. There is Bacon, going from uptight to gangsta..oh yeah...who doesn't think that is a grand idea. I am laughing as I type this...thanks for the giggles, Baconator.

*Into The Wild*..*6.8*..I liked certain aspects of this movie. I really had a hard time feeling much for the young man who was so arrogant and ' emo ', that he thumbed his nose at the realities he should have stopped long enough to see. I mean, I hate that he died in such a horrible manner, I just wish he had not been so fucking stupid. I thought Penn did a nice job making me feel the impending doom..and the moments of joys as well.

*Pans Labrinth*..*10/10*...Feels weird giving this movie a rating. I loved it...a lot. Ofelia..wow....what a child. I finally rented this and I knew very little about it. I was a little tired and I looked at the box, thinking " hmmm, is this going to be some LOTR thing? " ( just not a fan ). This was sooooo amazing!! I liked how we can't be certain that Ofelia did not see what others, especially adults, saw. It broke my heart, no matter if she was ' simply ' escaping. Even the violence in the movie hit at the very core. I mean...whoa. Just some friggin fine moviemaking!!! ' Hollywood '..I would ask you to pay more attention, more often..but..eh...whatever. 

*American Gangsta*..*7ish/10*..Hmmmm..maybe less than that. I like Washington, and Crowe can be really good and natural. Without those two, I would have gone lower with the score. I was entertained enough.

*Dan In Real Life*..*7/10*...Was a fluffy movie..and it got a few genuine laughs from me. I went in thinking The Office guy was going to have all his ' faces ' at the ready, but, he was pretty charming in this. As much of a mess he was, I still had nooooo idea why they paired the Binoche character with the Cook character...ummmm..huh? I liked the youngest of the girls. She was clever and intuitive without being that typical clever movie kid...." Dad, I am in the FOURTH grade! ". 

*The Orphanage*..*8/10*..Started a bit slow..but I was also kind of tired. The second half of the movie started to really draw me in. The last bit of it, when Laura is trying to bring the children...out...hmmmm...that was really well done..and was, in the end...really lovely..and sad. Oh sheesh..the scene with her and the kids...* sniff *.


----------



## Red (Jun 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *
> Pans Labrinth..10/10...Feels weird giving this movie a rating. I loved it...a lot. Ofelia..wow....what a child. I finally rented this and I knew very little about it. I was a little tired and I looked at the box, thinking " hmmm, is this going to be some LOTR thing? " ( just not a fan ). This was sooooo amazing!! I liked how we can't be certain that Ofelia did not see what others, especially adults, saw. It broke my heart, no matter if she was ' simply ' escaping. Even the violence in the movie hit at the very core. I mean...whoa. Just some friggin fine moviemaking!!! ' Hollywood '..I would ask you to pay more attention, more often..but..eh...whatever.
> 
> 
> The Orphanage..8/10..Started a bit slow..but I was also kind of tired. The second half of the movie started to really draw me in. The last bit of it, when Laura is trying to bring the children...out...hmmmm...that was really well done..and was, in the end...really lovely..and sad. Oh sheesh..the scene with her and the kids...* sniff *.*


*

Heh, tell me about it. Those are some fine films you chose there.*


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 3, 2008)

Indiana Jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull. 

9/10

I have been a solid admirer of the Indy movies for quite a while now, and I was pleased that it had kept its classic formula in its making, especially when it came to setting it in the 1950's. Having Heard about its inclusion of *Spoilers* I thought it was going to go all *Spoilers* and *Spoilers* with no relevents to previous movies, but I was pleasenty suprised, as because of the fact it was *Spoilers* and *Spoilers* rather than Nazi's and the wrath of god, it made the film less preachy about American values, which has always been a Chargin of Indy Films of me.


----------



## Mythik (Jun 3, 2008)

Bella - 8/10

Very touching film; great story of struggle and redemption. The acting was very good as well. I'd have given it a 9, but there was a bit of choppiness in the end. If they'd made the film 5 minutes longer, that could have been avoided, IMO.


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 3, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Golden Compass - 7/10. I give it a high score, just because seeing armored, talking polar bears is like opening up a 50 gallon drum of Ball Stomp. I for one was thoroughly surprised at the small degree of the anti-religious sentiments the religious right ranted about in preparation for this film's release. Yes, the author makes no secret of his disdain for the Catholic church, religion and so forth, but you have to go to the books--NOT the movie--to get this backstory. It's not really about 'killing God' after all, but rather killing the renegade angel who took credit for God's creation, and was responsible for the mess of Abrahamic religions in the multiverse. My take is that if your personal faith and that of your children is so weak that it can't stand up to the fiction of a contemporary fantasy series, you need to seriously examine your belief system.
> 
> Not to mention that this isn't OUR earth but a parallel one. I guess the imagery of animal avatars as your soul was somewhat thought-provoking, and yes the Magisterium was a veiled cover for the Papacy, but overall it was just an entertaining bit of fantasy.
> 
> ...



I actually hold great distain for the Golden compass, but that's mainly because I was a huge fan of the books. I personally hated the fact that it had been watered down so from the stark and, frankly, beautiful power of the original books. Nicole Kidman did a wonderful job as Mrs Coulter and the unique design of the devices like the airship and the carriage, but apart from this, I felt that the Film was a pale shadow to the former books. 

This is mainly because the Books are far more revolutionary and far more Idealistic. The fact that Lord azreal is willing to challenge God and defeat him, who wasn't a Renegade angel, but one who was asserting his position as alpha male by claiming he was God. So its not so much about taking credit as Identity theft. Oh and about the whole notion of "Its not killing God" and "Its not our earth", there are enough references in the books to show that it is and thats how it should stay. 

And as for the violence, the books have far more in the way of it, as I'm sure you've read, as Iorek performs the right of passage to king-hold and eats Ivor Ragnar (his real name, the producers were afraid of confusion with everyones favourite loveable man-eating bear) heart. One of my great anticipations about seeing the film was how they would get the Bears great weapon, the Meteor cannon (literally that), in and how would they use it, but the film cut off in a happy ending without the final conclusion and screwed the order of events making it impossible for it to continue in the normal fashion, due to the fact that Lyra first went to Bolvanga in the book and then to Svalbard, allowing for her to meet Lord Azreal and for it to reach it's inevitable conclusion. Because the film decide it wanted to include two armoured bears beating each other in a nearly tame fight over the actual ending with deep philosophical messages inside, we lost that ending. 

I'm probably ragging on the film too much, but that's because I feel its a failure in comparision to the Quality of the books. I also feel that it was unfair for the Company to make a movie of it *WITHOUT* Philip Pullman's permission. Oh Yes, Hollywood does play dirty when it comes to getting licenses, and when Pullman said that he felt making a movie of it wouldn't work, they turned a blind eye and made it anyway. I Frankly, after seeing the movie, feel that Pullmans plea to boycott the movie is justified. 

I feel sorry for the movie, Because it's lost its fan support because it has to compete with the Play and the books, both of which are a marvelous pieces of work (having seen one and read the other lot, I feel that I have the right to call myself a Pullman fanatic), and in that it fails miserably. 

Rant over, you can get the rebuttles ready, I'll be reading them shortly.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *Pans Labrinth*..*10/10*...Feels weird giving this movie a rating. I loved it...a lot. Ofelia..wow....what a child. I finally rented this and I knew very little about it. I was a little tired and I looked at the box, thinking " hmmm, is this going to be some LOTR thing? " ( just not a fan ). This was sooooo amazing!! I liked how we can't be certain that Ofelia did not see what others, especially adults, saw. It broke my heart, no matter if she was ' simply ' escaping. Even the violence in the movie hit at the very core. I mean...whoa. Just some friggin fine moviemaking!!! ' Hollywood '..I would ask you to pay more attention, more often..but..eh...whatever.
> 
> *The Orphanage*..*8/10*..Started a bit slow..but I was also kind of tired. The second half of the movie started to really draw me in. The last bit of it, when Laura is trying to bring the children...out...hmmmm...that was really well done..and was, in the end...really lovely..and sad. Oh sheesh..the scene with her and the kids...* sniff *.





I hadn't planned on seeing Pans Labrinth anytime soon, but after that review, now I must and The Orphanage was one of my most favorite horror/thriller/scary movies of all time. Loved it... going to Amazon now to see about buying the dvd.


----------



## mango (Jun 3, 2008)

*Afew movies I watched on the plane in my recent travels...

Cloverfield - 5.5/10
I dunno... just didn't do it for me.


I Am Legend - 6/10
Not bad, but I prefer the Charlton Heston original - The Omega Man.


Jumper - 2.5/10
I didn't think Hayden Christensen's acting could get any more woody after the Star Wars prequels.


Cleaner - 6/10
Predictable plot. Another Samuel L Jackson flop.


10.000 B.C. - 6.5/10
Interesting but still abit of a stretch.

*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 4, 2008)

*AWAY FROM HER* ~ Brilliant and very true to life. A heartbreaking journey of a marriage touched by Alzheimer's. ~ *9/10*


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 4, 2008)

mango said:


> *Afew movies I watched on the plane in my recent travels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 4, 2008)

Pan's Lab was a pretty good film, but I don't feel it was in any way an 11/10 - maybe all the hype raised the bar too high - a solid 7-8 to be sure, but nowhere near a 10 (or eleven if your amp goes up that high LOL).

Indy 4 - twas ok, but it felt in some places like a one trick pony (the trick being that everyone was older). Some of the scenery seemed recycled from previous Indy flicks, and the fx on the finale were almost laughable - with all that ILM is capable of, they sure swung and missed with the "away goes trouble down the drain" scene. Some of the film's motivations (how chars got from one scene to the next) were juvinile and very reminescent of Lucas' writing on the later SW movies. Still, there were enough clever scenes and that great theme music to make me give it a 6 - It was entertaining, but just don't think too hard about it (of course, an "escapist" film is supposed to simply entertain, isn't it?)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 4, 2008)

ummmm..roomie brought home....*Bug*...hmmmm...was a lil freaky..the idea of it...BUT....Judd..oy, this woman is just not a very good actor..she is either way too ' smart ' when she acts, meaning she is so obvious...or, like in this movie, she read somewhere how a person who lives in a motel and works at a club..acts...way too studied..again....anyhoo.....ummmm*6*..for the good aspects of it

oh, and, max is simply wrong about Pans Labrinth..I was expecting a mess of a hype....I got...greatness...but, it's ok Max...I will let you be delusional....


----------



## Red (Jun 5, 2008)

Meh, s'alright...not nearly enough gruesume death scenes for my liking, too much reeeeeeediculous CGI and over the top 'soft lighting' on _ahem_ certain actors. Fridge scene could have been more dramatic and chilling if played out a little longer but hey I guess, Shia LaBeouf wasn't that hard to look at for two and a half hours.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 8, 2008)

Night Watch, aka Nochnoy dozor. The first film of a trilogy, this Russian sci-fi/thriller explores the balance of good (light/day) and evil (dark/night) in the world, and the relative ease with which we can slip from one to the other. Set in modern Moscow, the forces of good and evil have entered into an uneasy truce of sorts, based on the realization that they are equally matched and neither can prevail until the long-awaited "Great Other" arrives and chooses a side. In the meantime, sorcerers and vampires walk amongst humans but the latter are required to be licensed by the good side. They are policed and, if they hunt themselves, hunted by the Night Watch, comprised of the "Others", a group of humans with very special abilities (some are shapeshifters, some are psychic, etc.). The main character is Anton, a member of the Night Watch, and is extremely likable and sympathetic, despite his very unsympathetic actions at the beginning of the story (again, illustrating the frequently blurry line separating good and evil). 

A great balance of rich, albeit perhaps a mite overly complicated storyline, great action and moral exploration, this movie would have rated even higher with me had it been a bit easier to follow. On the bright side, though, it's the kind of movie you certainly don't mind watching again, to pick up on things you may have missed the first time around. *8.5/10*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bee Movie - 10/10


----------



## Red (Jun 8, 2008)

Red said:


> Meh, s'alright...not nearly enough gruesume death scenes for my liking, too much reeeeeeediculous CGI and over the top 'soft lighting' on _ahem_ certain actors. Fridge scene could have been more dramatic and chilling if played out a little longer but hey I guess, Shia LaBeouf wasn't that hard to look at for two and a half hours.



Heh, I just noticed after all that ranting I didn't even give a score


5.5/10


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 8, 2008)

Sex and the City. 7/10


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 8, 2008)

maxoutfa said:


> Um, just to pick nits - The Omega Man was itself a rework of "The Last Man On Earth" with Vincent Price as the main char.



_Ummmm_, to nit-pic even deeper, "The Omega Man" isn't a rework of "The Last Man on Earth", it's an _adaptation_ of Richard Matheson's novel "I Am Legend" (just like "The Last Man on Earth" was the first _adaptation_ of the book and Will Smith's "I Am Legend" was the most recent).



maxoutfa said:


> "Of course I thought THAT film was much spookier than the Heston remake. Of course I was pretty young when I first saw the Price movie, so perhaps it had a bigger effect on me."



I think you're like me in that you probably have a more sentimental place in your heart for "Last Man". It was pretty chilling and well made for the budget they were given. As much as I love those schlocky, lumbering, dusty Italian zombies in "Last Man", I stayed awake for quite a few nights worrying about those horrific white-eyed ghouls in "Omega Man" showing up at my bedroom window.

Can anyone tell me if "Shawn of The Dead" is worth watching? I keeping getting mixed reviews on it.

Peter Jackson's "Bad Taste" and "Dead-Alive" remain in my top ten best zombie flick list.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 8, 2008)

Whoops! Forgot to mention a documentary I thoroughly enjoyed called *"My Kid Could Have Painted That"*. 8/10. Captivating true story of a little 7-year-old who turned the art world upside down with her emotional, expressive paintings. Trust me, there's much more to the story than that. MUCH more.

Has this movie already been mentioned here??


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 8, 2008)

mango said:


> Cleaner - 6/10
> Predictable plot. Another Samuel L Jackson flop.



*DON'T YOU KNOW I WILL SMOKE YOUR [email protected] ASS FOR SAYIN THAT ABOUT MY [email protected] MOVIE?? GET IT THROUGH YOUR [email protected] SKULL I CAN'T STAND A [email protected] MOVIE CRITIC!!!!
*


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Can anyone tell me if "Shawn of The Dead" is worth watching? I keeping getting mixed reviews on it.



It really depends what you're looking for. Shaun of the Dead is a comedy first and foremost, though there's a rather gruesome scene near the end. It's definitely not as scary/depressing as Dawn of the Dead, from which it draws a lot of inspiration... but I'd have to say I like Shaun a lot better.

That could be because I don't like zombie movies though.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got done watching 10,000 BC...Not terrible but that not fantastic either. 6-10. I kind of expected better from Roland Emmerich. But then again it's a movie essentially based on a plot of complete confusion.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 8, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> Can anyone tell me if "Shaun of The Dead" is worth watching? I keeping getting mixed reviews on it.



It's in my top 5 favorite movies of all time, if that counts for anything. :batting:

And Divals is right; don't think of it as a zombie movie, per se. It's more of very dark, hilarious comedy that happens to have zombies in it. There's a smidge of social commentary in terms of zombies and the drudgery of everyday life, and some great funny nods to other zombie flicks, but it's mostly just funny as hell.


----------



## southernfa (Jun 9, 2008)

Slow-moving, stately documentary wherein some of the remaining Apollo astronauts tell their story in an assortment of recent interviews and original footage. I liked it and thought it an important testimony to the heroes of that generation in these cynical times which perhaps have not seen the like.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 9, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> _Ummmm_Can anyone tell me if "Shawn of The Dead" is worth watching? I keeping getting mixed reviews on it.



definitely worth a look, wasn't as good as hot fuzz but still top notch, I would recomend watching "spaced" first


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ummmm..roomie brought home....*Bug*...hmmmm...was a lil freaky..the idea of it...BUT....Judd..oy, this woman is just not a very good actor..she is either way too ' smart ' when she acts, meaning she is so obvious...or, like in this movie, she read somewhere how a person who lives in a motel and works at a club..acts...way too studied..again....anyhoo.....ummmm*6*..for the good aspects of it
> 
> oh, and, max is simply wrong about Pans Labrinth..I was expecting a mess of a hype....I got...greatness...but, it's ok Max...I will let you be delusional....




I will let YOU be delusional, my dear. To call an opinion of a subjective medium WRONG is just... wrong. Greatness is in the eye of the beholder. I found many of the plot points simplistic and some of the charactors were painted in really broad strokes, as if the entire enterprise was interpreted from the eyes of the child (even if this was intentional, it is hard for me to put such an effort in the pantheon of great films). As my earlier OPINION stated, Pan's is a GOOD film, not a great one. That is my opinion, which I'm equally entitled to, as you are yours. I'm glad that you found it to be so fabulous that you need to defend it so fervently; I simply did not, hence my opinion - that's the beauty of art; there are NO universal truths. 

Maybe I'm overreacting to the term "wrong", which implies a totalitatian concept of a "right" (and whose interpretation of "right" are we going to accept?) I'm not intending to start any kind of flame war, but feel compelled to defend and state that we all have opinions; all of which are equally valid - look at any series of book, movie, music reviews - there are always differences of opinions. What strikes a chord with one reviewer often does not to the next. As I originally stated, perhaps due to the hype I was expecting more, or something different than what the film delivered TO ME.
Mossy, you state that in spite of the hype the film exceeded your expectations. I'm happy that you found enjoyment. I was entertained, but not bowled over - does that make me "wrong" - I don't think so.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 9, 2008)

I think you're like me in that you probably have a more sentimental place in your heart for "Last Man". It was pretty chilling and well made for the budget they were given. As much as I love those schlocky, lumbering, dusty Italian zombies in "Last Man", I stayed awake for quite a few nights worrying about those horrific white-eyed ghouls in "Omega Man" showing up at my bedroom window.


I agree Les - as I stated, I was really young when I saw "Last Man", and therefore my judgement is based on a somewhat more "primal" sense of fear.
The ghouls in "Omega", which I saw as a jaded 18 year old, just didn't effect me in the same way. I also didn't get the sense of isolation and despair that I did from the first flick; was that due to having seen the story before? Possibly; but for whatever reason, it just didn't "sell" me like the first film did. Case in point - I first saw Night of The Living Dead on an "unannounced" part of a double feature at a drive in movie (shows ya how old I am). I had no preconceptions going in, and loved the film. The fear came from my imagining of being in the same situation - those same schlocky, lumbering zombies were somehow menacing - but more for what they implied than anything else. The scene in the basement, with the daughter turning zombie was harrowing. Fear is an odd thing, and it's the ability to tap into our subconscience that, to me, is the true mark of a good horror film (and why some of Romero's later films, to me, aren't as well realized). For whatever reason, "Last Man" did it for me and "Omega" did not - but since you lost some sleep over the white eyed zombies - then "Omega" did it for you - and that's all that matters.
Regardless, my original point was simply that "Omega" was NOT the original.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 9, 2008)

The Fall (dir. Tarsem Singh) 10/10

Brought to you by the same people behind The Cell (Jennifer Lopez enters the mind of a serial killer, etc.). The Fall, however, is poignant as well as visually stunning. A story of a 5 year old girl and a 20 something actor who are both in an LA hospital around 1910 or so. He tells her stories, they form a relationship, I wept audibly. SEE IT. NOW.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460791/


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

Finally got to view "There Will Be Blood". I would say 9/10. Iffy ending though.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 9, 2008)

Kung Fu Panda - 7/10. Saw this over the weekend with my five-year-old and he LOVED it. Jack Black was perfect, and even does a cover of "Kung Fu Fighting" at the end.

Features Tai Lung as Ian McShane. Or something. Whatever he goes by, he's voicing all kinds of stuff these days. It was Battle of the Scottish Ians in Golden Compass, with him and McKellen.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 9, 2008)

Admiral Snackbar... this is completely off topic, but I got a laugh out of "puppydog trebuchet." Trebuchet as in the medieval war machine?


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

well 
Don't Mess with the Zohan... and ehhhhh it was aight... lol hmmmm maybe a 5/10
But Ironman was much better! lol


----------



## The Fez (Jun 9, 2008)

Just re-watched Jacob's Ladder, will give it an 8/10 as although I love it and think the plot/acting/effects are fantastic, it always leaves you going 'ah...uh..what??' at the end


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 10, 2008)

maxoutfa said:


> Case in point - I first saw Night of The Living Dead on an "unannounced" part of a double feature at a drive in movie (shows ya how old I am). I had no preconceptions going in, and loved the film.



Same here. I had never heard of the movie until it was shown on Creature Features one Saturday Night back in the mid-1970s. I was a wee lad and the stark, harsh low-budget quality of the film gave it a documentary feel to me, and boy was I spook. Wasn't til years later that I saw the flesh-eating scenes that were deleted for the sake of us kiddies who were weened on Bela and Boris.


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2008)

finally got to see the new indiana jones after getting back into the country. hmmm pretty predictable. weak story. it was definitely in the tradition though. they tried make it a little homage to the boomers who supported the first selections. there were some cute moments but overall it kinda fell flat. 

i give it a 7

at least it wasn't as bad as miami vice was though, that was a definite zero


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> The Fall (dir. Tarsem Singh) 10/10
> 
> Brought to you by the same people behind The Cell (Jennifer Lopez enters the mind of a serial killer, etc.). The Fall, however, is poignant as well as visually stunning. A story of a 5 year old girl and a 20 something actor who are both in an LA hospital around 1910 or so. He tells her stories, they form a relationship, I wept audibly. SEE IT. NOW.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0460791/



oooh the previews looked beautiful. i was going to see it for the eye candy alone but i'm glad to know its a great story too


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 10, 2008)

the film takes place in East Germany, behind the wall, shortly before the fall.
A government agent, whose job it is to bug and then listen in to the conversations of suspected subversives, becomes more and more interested in the lives of the couple he is investigating; causing him to question what he is doing in the first place. He starts to see the false dichotomy of the "socialist" higharchy, and the cruelty done for power's sake - so he starts not reporting potentially damaging conversations, and then, later, even covers for the couple.

A haunting, well acted and directed piece - in German with sub-titles - I felt in tune with the oppression versus the non-chalant power mongering of the political higher ups. A sad commentary on humanity on one hand, but with a silver lining - the actions of the main charactor.

I'm torn between an 8.5 and a 9, so call this one a 8.75.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 10, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Admiral Snackbar... this is completely off topic, but I got a laugh out of "puppydog trebuchet." Trebuchet as in the medieval war machine?


Yes, as in launching the cute little fuckers a half mile toward your enemies. The coating with flaming oil is optional.

It's very much in line with my proposal that the military build all body and vehicular armor out of toddlers, because they are virtually indestructible (at least in my experience).

That and their incessant screaming over a skinned knee after a mortar shelling will send fear into the hearts of the enemy.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2008)

maxoutfa said:


> I will let YOU be delusional, my dear. To call an opinion of a subjective medium WRONG is just... wrong. Greatness is in the eye of the beholder. I found many of the plot points simplistic and some of the charactors were painted in really broad strokes, as if the entire enterprise was interpreted from the eyes of the child (even if this was intentional, it is hard for me to put such an effort in the pantheon of great films). As my earlier OPINION stated, Pan's is a GOOD film, not a great one. That is my opinion, which I'm equally entitled to, as you are yours. I'm glad that you found it to be so fabulous that you need to defend it so fervently; I simply did not, hence my opinion - that's the beauty of art; there are NO universal truths.
> 
> Maybe I'm overreacting to the term "wrong", which implies a totalitatian concept of a "right" (and whose interpretation of "right" are we going to accept?) I'm not intending to start any kind of flame war, but feel compelled to defend and state that we all have opinions; all of which are equally valid - look at any series of book, movie, music reviews - there are always differences of opinions. What strikes a chord with one reviewer often does not to the next. As I originally stated, perhaps due to the hype I was expecting more, or something different than what the film delivered TO ME.
> Mossy, you state that in spite of the hype the film exceeded your expectations. I'm happy that you found enjoyment. I was entertained, but not bowled over - does that make me "wrong" - I don't think so.




ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

my post to you was good natured ribbing...that was all


but...you go boy!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 11, 2008)

Robocop: 11/10
Robocop 2: -1,000,000,000/10


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 11, 2008)

Crank with Jason Statham...8/10

It watched like a comic book. I...I make no sense *shrugs and wanders off*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 11, 2008)

The Bucket List - 10/10....Absolutely loved it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 12, 2008)

I watched "The Signal" tonight. Basic premise: A brain altering signal spontaneously starts broadcasting across all forms of media. The world is plunged into chaos; a jealous husband, a cheating wife, and her lover try to survive.

I know, whatever. 

What makes the film interesting is that it was written and directed by three different directors. The film is split into three sections (transmissionw) that tell one cohesive narrative. The first section is a traditional horror film, the second section is a dark comedy, the third part is philosophical and somber. The dramatic shifts in tone work because they reflect the altered personalities of the characters.

I'm only giving it 7.5.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Vacancy with Kate Beckinsale & Luke Wilson - 2/10

Predictable, mundane, no real fear, and the characters evoked absolutely NO sympathy. I was hoping they would hurry up and die so the movie could end.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 14, 2008)

roomie choice

*The Kingdom*...roomie was snoring midway...I was barely paying attention......what a waste of Chris Coopers talent...*2/10*


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 14, 2008)

*P.S. I Love You *~ *9/10* ~ The first 30 minutes or so, I was bored and was about to turn it off when she got her 1st letter. From that moment on I cried throughout the whole movie...and the scenes filmed in Ireland were absolutely breathtaking!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 15, 2008)

Southland Tales - 0/10

A whole bunch of nonsensical horse manure


----------



## Paquito (Jun 15, 2008)

The Strangers - 9/10
I was expecting another typical slasher flick, but this one was extremely suspenseful and kept me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Jumper- 5/10. GREAT concept, but not really very captivating


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 15, 2008)

*Suicide Kings*

Although the acting of about half the cast was underwhelming, it's a good thriller with some dark comedy.

It's not the best of its type, but it has its own uniqueness to it, most likely the result of Christopher Walken in one of the leading roles.

*6.5/10*


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 15, 2008)

*The Happening* - 7/10 - I enjoyed it until it was over and I was like.. "umm.. ok... and then?..."

*Population 436* - 9/10 - maybe just because I love Jeremy Sisto! LOL


----------



## The Fez (Jun 15, 2008)

*KungFu Hustle* - Crazy martial arts fun; love it *9/10*


----------



## boobstoke (Jun 15, 2008)

Saw The Happening this weekend... 3/10....
My friend called it The "Crappening".. hes a clever f'er


----------



## mariac1966 (Jun 15, 2008)

In the Valley of Elah - 9/10


----------



## Suze (Jun 15, 2008)

*Doomsday*
(no really!)

It was pretty cool, but since I didn't have subtitles and English is my 2nd language..(I think everyone knows this by now) I didn't get all of the dialog. :/

For instance..why did those savages eat each other? There where LOTS of cows everywhere

5/10


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jun 15, 2008)

Charlie Bartlett - rich american teen tries to fit in by medicating his peers problems, robert downey jr plays his troubled principle, feel good psychology 8/10

The happening - eh? wheres the twist? I paid good money for this shallyman flick, well it was ok, cept with one part reminding me of "attack of the giant invisible aliens" few good comedy moments with markey, and plenty of almost gore, I wouldn't pay to see it at the cinema again but would watch it on dvd 6/10

In Bruges - good old film four weird brittish mobster stuff, guilt ridden hitmen sharing a hotel room in bruges after their latest hit went tits up, add into the mix a racist dwarf and a couple who mug tourists 8/10


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 16, 2008)

"The Happening" 2 of 10 stars.

Spoiler: Highlight w/ your mouse cursor: Here is the premise.  Plants, for whatever reason, start emitting a toxin that incites humans to commit ridiculously baroque forms of suicide. Nobody knows why the plants decide to fight us..."it is an act of nature". In the end, the plants just stop killing us. Think of it as a warning.


Whatever the premise, the film has thee major failings:



[*]Trees and wind are NOT f'n scary. People running from trees and wind read as silly to a rational audience.
Zooey Deschanel's name is stupid and she can't act. The latter is the important bit. This woman sucks. Shes is basically a pair of wide eyes and a bad haircut.
M. Night, you aren't funny. Stick to the scares. Hot dog jokes, talking to plastic plants, and etc are not ironic instances of shock--they are just random instances of bad dialog.

The best that I can say: The suicides are very, very creepy. The image of raining high-rise foreman, the shot of ladders erected for a grove suicide, some dude starting an industrial lawnmower with the arcane intention to lay down with the blades about to be rendered.

The rest = "Meh?"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 16, 2008)

I was wondering that that movie. Your review is pretty much what I expected, after watching The Lady in the Water, which I give a 2 or 3 of 10, and only because of the excellent acting by Paul Giamatti.

M, what happened to you??? I can't believe you're the same guy who brought us Sixth Sense and Breakable.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jun 16, 2008)

mossystate said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> my post to you was good natured ribbing...that was all
> 
> ...



Oh, I guess the little smiley icon makes it all a joke  If that's the case then my post was also in jest (I'm selling bridges today, wanna buy one?)

That you had to include the tag in your reply again shows an underlying I don't know what - but I could also take that as offensive (but choose not to) - I suppose that our phraseology just doesn't mesh (ya see, around here, statements like "you go boy (or girl)" is a derogatory term inferring that the person is jousting at windmills). 
The problem with the printed page is that there is NO inflection, and, as I've indicated, words or phrases can have different meanings to different people.

Calling a person "wrong", even with a smiley icon gives me a mixed message - like those underhanded compliments where you're actually digging at a person, but can backtrack if they are offended.

This is probably making a big deal out of nothing - if you were indeed just kidding around - ok, I'll go with that and let's just put this issue to bed and go on reviewing flicks.  :doh: :kiss2: :bow: (how's that for some icons?)


----------



## mossystate (Jun 16, 2008)

sometimes a smiley is just that..this was just that..


*Flawless*....3/10....Demi Moore...ummm...the English accent was a hoot. I think Demi thinks that if you coat yourself in an English accent, you also have to do the facial expressions that exagerate the ...bad accent. Also, red nail polish and smart tweed suits do not compensate for.......acting..just saying. This movie was only fun at the last bit of it. The ABC's of the theft was clever.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 16, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> *The Happening* - 7/10 - I enjoyed it until it was over and I was like.. "umm.. ok... and then?..."
> 
> *Population 436* - 9/10 - maybe just because I love Jeremy Sisto! LOL



OMG Another reason I like you so much!! I'm even back to never missing an episode of Law and Order now. Yummy.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2008)

*Right At Your Door*...Eeeek! This movie got me a little weirded out *L*
I did not think about who set off the bombs, as this was not the focus. I just felt a bit of a weight on my chest, as I thought......." can you imagine ". If you rent it, stick around, as there is a WHOA twist at the end!....*7.6/10*

I had zombie dreams after watching it. No, zombies are not part of this movie..*L*


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd give "Right at Your Door" about a 7 as well. I thought the twist was unnecessary and kind of mean spirited, but there you are correct, the film is unnerving. 

I watched "TEETH" tonight. Basic story: A High School virgin (saving herself for marriage, faith based abstinence youth leader) discovers that she has a set of teeth in her vagina when a frisky adventure with the cutest boy in church turns into attempted rape. After this it becomes a weird satire. The teeth only bite jerks--so, the dude who brags about having sex with her (CHOP!), the gynecologist with wandering fingers (CHOP!), the creepy stepbrother that treats his girlfriend like crap (CHOP!)

I'll give this a 7. I know that sounds nuts, but it is an effective horror - comedy. 80% ripe on rotten tomatoes.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

The Seeker - 3/10...a lot of potential but no real oomph

Earthstorm - 1/10...a seemingly made for T.V. movie that obviously rips off the premise of Armageddon only on the moon....which is sad in its own way really


----------



## MetalGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

The Quiet Man 10/10 John Wayne with drunken brawling. Awesome.
Iron Man 8/10 Wonderful effects, funny, and pretty true to the comics.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 19, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'd give "Right at Your Door" about a 7 as well. I thought the twist was unnecessary and kind of mean spirited, but there you are correct, the film is unnerving.
> 
> .



I think that twist spoke volumes about decisions, and how you can never know if you are making the right ones. I have to say that I do like when a movie has the guts to not be ' happy ending ', especially when the premise is not happy. Again...eeeeeeeek..LOL


----------



## chileno (Jun 19, 2008)

The Incredible Hulk
8/10
A huge improvement over the Ang Lee film
I will be eagerly awaiting the DVD/Blu-Ray with the extra 70 minutes that were editted out
I just hope Edward Norton and the filmmakers aren't in terribly bad terms, since I want him to reprise the role for the rest of the supposed Hulk trilogy, as well as the 2011 crossover Avengers movie (which includes the characters Iron-Man, Hulk, Thor (2010), Cap. America (2011), and maybe others)


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 21, 2008)

Babel 7/10

This was on my it won some awards, I should see it list. I have to say I don't really see what all the fuss was about. The acting was excellent, I'll give it that, but I just don't think all four of the story lines intertwined correctly. There was about 20 minutes of the young Japanese woman flashing strangers and trying to get them to have sex with her before you found out how she was tied to the rest of them. This needed to be revealed way quicker. Better yet, I think the story would have been better served by focusing her father who was the real link.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 23, 2008)

We saw Get Smart yesterday and it was just the fun I needed after an emotionally draining week. I give it an 8/10. By far the best acting was by Anne Hathaway as Agent 99, but Steve Carell also did a great job as Maxwell Smart. He caught the essence of the character without doing an imitation of Don Adams. He gave a vulnerability to the role that I don't remember from the show. Also, Alan Arkin (who I adore in anything) did a great job as Chief.

My only reservations were some attempts to add sentimentality to the character that didn't quite ring true to my ears, and some of the pacing was slightly off. But other than that? It was a lot of fun. As fans of the show, Burtimus and I enjoyed it, and our daughter -- who's never seen the show -- thought it was "hilarious", and this is a girl who is by nature very serious and reserved.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 23, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Jumper- 5/10. GREAT concept, but not really very captivating


Hayden Christiansen has about as much charisma as rubber dogshit. I mean, it's his face. LOOK AT ME, I'M PURSING MY LIPS! I AM ACT-ING! THIS IS ME BEING SUPER CEREAL!

Meh. I think the only thing Obi-Wan had to do in Episode 3 was say "Aww, Anakin, ya gonna cry now over your mommy?!" and he would have just collapsed in a pile of emo and self-pity, then Obi-Wan could have lopped his head off. Would have killed the rest of the saga but it would have been worth it.

At least at that point we knew where the patented Skywalker Waahmbulance Whine(tm) came from.

"Carry on like a whiny bitch, you do." - Yoda (in my version of the movie)


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2008)

My friend and I just saw Sex and the City. Great movie! I loved the show and loved, loved, loved the movie! 

Favorite line in the movie? "Hey Dipwad! I'm talkin' here!"


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 24, 2008)

I just saw Get Smart tonight. I gotta say it was a LOT better than I expected, probably the funniest new movie I've seen in a long time... though some bits felt rather disjointed. 8/10


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2008)

*Knocked Up*....some chuckles...pretty much just a vehicle for Rogan, and I don't need to take a ride in another...just way too many teen boy type jokes, and not in a good way...stupid premise....not believable, at all...more than a little agressive in the woman bashing humor/disregard ....I can't rate it...I just...can't.....


----------



## Saxphon (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I'm a little behind here, so I will mention only the recent ones ...

Indy Jones movie - waited until everyone else wanted to see the newest flicks, so there were no lines when I went. I am an Indy fan, so any of his movies would be fine with me. Many paned it, but I would give it an 8 of 10.

This past week, I treated myself on my B day to both Iron Man and Hulk. Saw them in the same theater - back to back shows - Iron Man first. This was a great movie, and, without giving anything away, there is a scene at the end of the Hulk movie that ties it to Iron Man. Both are good action type flicks - 7 / 8 out of 10 for both. Although we don't get to see her enough, seeing Liv Tyler (Hulk) in any movie is a good deal.

At home, I finally sat down to watch the Golden Compass. I'm a little late with this one, but I will say I will need to watch it at least one more time to catch all that I missed (hey, it was 2am when I saw it .....). Anyway, a little hard to follow this in some spots, so I would give it a 6 of 10.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 24, 2008)

mossystate said:


> oh, and, max is simply wrong about Pans Labrinth..I was expecting a mess of a hype....I got...greatness...but, it's ok Max...I will let you be delusional....



I know it's water under the bridge, but I pretty much thought *Pan's Labyrinth* was horrible. Overall, _very_ boring. Where the cinematography was very good, I could not get into it, and I will never watch it again.

*Vantage Point*
The concept was good, and it started off very well. However, as the movie progresses, the re-enacting of the same thing becomes repetitive and annoying. There were a few parts in the movie where the editing did not match up very well to what should have been occurring, and the entire movie itself felt sort of rushed and loose around the edges. I was especially disappointed with Matthew Fox. A very good actor, but not given enough character development to shine through at all. Come to think of it, none of the characters were well though out (in my opinion).
Interesting, but the repetitiveness and the editing ruined it for me.
*6 out of 10*

*Fool's Gold*
I had no idea what I was in for when I began watching it, and I don't think I would have had any idea what I was in for had I known what I was in for... if ya know what I'm sayin'. Yet again another display of non-character development, but the adventurous side of me was relatively pleased with certain parts of the story. As with Matthew Fox in *Vantage Point*, I was very displeased with Matthew McConaughey. Apparently the movie is critiqued to being another movie between Matthew McConaughey and Kate Hudson, much like the popular *How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days*. Unfortunately, this romantic [adventure] comedy does not stand up, in my opinion.
The lack of depth and strange dialogue / character made this another movie I do not think I will want to see again. Not to mention the completely over-the-top aspects of the movie (Alexis Dziena, the riches of Donald Sutherland, the richess and cruelty of Kevin Hart) that turned me off even more...
*4 out of 10*.


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

return to the blue lagoon 2/10 

its good movie to laugh at..but mila jovovich is hot..thats about it


----------



## Shala (Jun 24, 2008)

"The Strangers"....it was a 6 I guess. A few vry creepy moments but not that great overall.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rambo 4/10

comparing it to the other rambo movies, i thought it was pretty weak. too much gore, too.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 26, 2008)

Garden State - Zach Braff's (Scrubs) writing and directorial debut (also starring as the main character). I give it a 6/10 mainly because I like Zach, adore Natalie Portman and found the overall premise fun.

It is still one of those movies that I feel relies too heavily on the soundtrack. Every poignant moment was illustrated by a cutesy indie band, and while it was important to Braff (he chose all the music himself, and oddly won a Grammy for it), I found it more distracting than anything else.

Still a good flick.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 27, 2008)

*Wanted* - 9.5 of 10

It lost the .5 for the way the fat boss character was represented, though it could have been much worsel. Overall, I loved it! 
And James McAvoy! **swoon** :wubu: LOLOL


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jun 28, 2008)

Indiana Jones 4/10 It sucked!!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 28, 2008)

Wanted - 7/10.

Now I have to preface that for the comic book fans this is "loosely" based on the original comic by Mike Millar and J.G. Jones. Slight spoilers below, mostly for the comic.

Also, for those who may pick up the comic, J.G. Jones has a tendency to base his character depictions on famous celebrities. So, it's interesting to see that his original imagining for the Wesley character was Eminem, for Fox it was Halle Berry, for Wesley's father it was Tommy Lee Jones. Also, Wesley's office boss in the original comic was a racist black woman, who was always joking about his cracker behaviors and tiny white boy penis. I don't think that subject was PC enough to keep in the movie, so of course they opted for a fat female stereotype...go figure. Anyone with an evil boss such as that will be cheering, even though the denouement hits a little close to home for some people.

Taken as it's own imagining, it was well done. Lots of good action shots, mindless blood and gore, a nice tushy shot of Angelina (hard to tell these days which are her tats and which were added for the film). Morgan Freeman is Easy Reader reincarnated as one cold motherfucker, and a nice cameo from Terrence "Kneel Before Zod" Stamp.


----------



## Suze (Jun 28, 2008)

Me and my francophile bestfriend had a "French Horror Night".
(I love horrors, she loves France. )


Inside - The lead character is a 9 month pregnant woman. Disgusting, but thats the whole point I guess. Wow, gruesome ending. 
6/10

Haute Tension - I'm not going to go into details, but I don't think I have ever seen a small kid in such a gruesome gore flick before. 
Scared the shit out of me and thats a real accomplishment!
8/10

Conclusion: French horrors are of good quality and freaking disturbing.


----------



## MattB (Jun 29, 2008)

Cloverfield - 5/10. They could've done SO much more with this movie in terms of building the suspense, but they didn't. I wanted to like it so much, but I was largely indifferent at the end...

Walk Hard- The Dewey Cox Story- 6/10. Funny, but not as funny as I'd hoped. However, the scene where Dewey meets the Beatles is one of the most hilarious scenes I've seen in a long time. Dead on impersonations except for Jack Black's Paul McCartney which is so bad it's good...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GVYmpJE7qw


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 6, 2008)

Superbad - 8/10 - Liked it more than I thought I would!

Balls of Fury - 4/10 - I made it thru the first half hour, then gave up.

10,000 BC - 5/10 - Zzzzzzz

Meet the Robinsons - 8/10 - and I don't even have kids! LOL!


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 6, 2008)

*12 Angry Men*

Damned good film. It didn't seem nearly as long as it was, and it's filled with intense performances. Definitely recommended.

*10/10*


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 6, 2008)

*NO SPOILERS, NO WORRIES*

alright, after seeing _Sex & the City_ for the third time in theaters this weekend, i figured it was about time to say something about it ...

right now i speak solely to SATC fans, because let's face it ... with the show being out for as long as it has, and all seasons remaining on DVD at your disposal- if you haven't watched it yet, you probably don't have enough interest to really appreciate/enjoy anything in the movie. and if you have seen the show, you're either a fan and you're going to eventually see it - or you're not and you won't see it.

so to the fans that have not already seen SATC (i know there's only a few of you, right?!): GO SEE IT! it is absolutely fantastic ... hits on all SATC cylinders, little throwbacks to past seasons and for those that haven't seen an episode since it's tragic finale years ago, the beginning has a really well put together, totally uncheesy recap of where each of the girls left off and what they've been up to in the meantime up to the moment the movie begins.

basically, there isn't too much i really have to go into - as i mentioned, i've already seen it three times in the theaters so that sums up my opinion on the movie. i loved it. i love the characters, i love the city, i love the movie.

*Sex and the City*: *9 out of 10* ... to be fair, i do have to deduct a point for the first half hour of this movie. a word of warning, it feels like the gang is almost TOO happy to be back at times. you know what i mean, that "_too_ happy" where it just comes off a tad fake. SAMANTHAAAAA! CARRIEEEEE! *throws hands up in air for a large embrace* OH MY GOD I MISSED YOU SO MUCH MY LOOOOVE! :wubu:

yeah, like that. once a bit of drama mixes in, the movie is exactly what you want from there on out though. i'll be watching this over and over and OVER again once it's out on DVD.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 6, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> *NO SPOILERS, NO WORRIES*
> 
> alright, after seeing _Sex & the City_ for the third time in theaters this weekend, i figured it was about time to say something about it ...
> 
> ...



I love it. What did you think about the neighbor's shower scene and the ending with Miranda and Steve. Talk about hot!


----------



## Suze (Jul 11, 2008)

Teeth 8/10

A girl has a cursed vagina that attack unlucky dudes. The plot alone deserves an high score.


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 11, 2008)

seems to be the way it goes:

Paprika: Visually a 10, plot a bit low-brow, though intriguing enough - could have used better charactor developement for some of the fringe charactors who became important as the story progressed. Overall an 8

Black Snake Moan: With Christina Ricci and Sameul Jackson. The initial portrayal of a nympho seemed a bit off, but having never been around one, how would I know? Fabulous performances, wonderful blues music, a story that is deeper than it seems, concerning faith and redemption. 8.5

Interview: Steve Buschemi adaptation (he stars and directed), where he plays a political journalist who gets reduced to interviewing a supposidly vapid B film/tv star. Basically a two charactor play come to life; where everything that is said is either a lie or a half truth. I found the female lead's mood swings a bit disconerting at first, although plausable, giving the circumstances (where she was fabricating charactors on the fly). 8

Wall -E : Pixar is simply amazing. Wonderful, visionary, fun - although the tone and humor seemed to become more juvenile aboard ship. 9.5


----------



## Paquito (Jul 11, 2008)

Hancock - 9/10
The beginning was really funny, overall it was a good flick but it got a little..complex toward the end. I would have been fine with a former alcoholic superhero movie, it didn't need the whole "pairs" twist.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 11, 2008)

Get Smart 9/10

Was way funnier than I expected, I really enjoyed it. Steve Carell is a riot


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 11, 2008)

Saw WALL-E with PlumpLin and we both loved it. A very sweet movie. Definitely rate it a 10


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 12, 2008)

Wanted - 8/10 - excellently paced assasin flick

Hancock - 9/10 - I wont say anything just watch it


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 12, 2008)

The Love Guru~ 8/10 simply because I love Mike Myers and it was frickin' hilarious in a lot of parts. I still LMAO when I think of Verne Troyer talking about his "dink sack" LOL.

Hancock~ 9/10 I really did love it, plot twist and all. It's funny, touching, and action-packed all in one.


----------



## doughtub (Jul 14, 2008)

"The Happening" 1/10 
Just awful... no flow to the plot, very strange secondary characters, stilted dialog, and dull. M. Night used to be one of my favorite directors after Sixth Sense, Unbreakable, Signs, The Village.... Lady in the Water was bad, and I figured "The Happening" was his chance to get back to his roots, but the film was a complete mess.

"Vantage Point" 5/10 
Entertaining, but the plot starts getting too full of holes - and Dennis Quaid's bodyguard turns into a Terminator-esque unstoppable cyborg by the end... when you consider the time frame, he gets blown up, smushed in a car, shot and can still walk. Sigourney Weaver's opening scene is by far the best.

"Be Kind Rewind" 2/10 :doh:
Michel Gondrey is an amazing director (Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind), but this is a huge misstep. This could've been 2 separate movies: a Jack Black comedy, or a heartfelt story of a family business. The 2 plot lines don't mix. At all. Then, the part of the movie that is the most interesting - the blockbuster movie re-creations - are only shown for a very short amount of time. Disappointing.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 14, 2008)

*10 outta 10 if you want a kick ass girl flick......love Abigail Breslin she is from Little miss sunshine.....just a real feel good and a good cry..which was what the dr ordered for me.....*


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

The Matrix. 8/10. Just because the acting wasn't the best it could have been. (Yes, I had seen it before)


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 14, 2008)

*Edmond - 7/10* - It was funny in a bizarre sort of way but it's certainly not a comedy! Based on a David Mamet play - so that should tell you something!

*The Ex - 8/10* - extremely predictable but enjoyable nonetheless. For some strange reason, I really like Amanda Peet!

*Hancock - 5/10* - Much to "kid friendly" for me. Boring and I saw the "twist" coming from the beginning because . . . . why would an actress of Charlize Theron's merit play the role of 3rd banana/housewife?...




*Mad Money - 7/10* - entertaining but nothing special.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2008)

American History X- 10/10 Such an amazing movie, can't believe I let that one slip by me.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 15, 2008)

Futurama : Beast with a Billion Backs - 8/10 - if you like the show you'll like the film


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

State of Grace 9/10

Gary Oldman, Sean Penn and Ed Harris.... makings of a good flick right there.
Plus a small role played by John C. Reilly.

The leader of the Irish mob in NYC (Harris) wants to join forces with the Italians, but his insane, trigger-happy younger brother (Oldman) and the new guy, whose secretly a cop (Penn) get in the way and need to be dealt with.


----------



## Guy (Jul 15, 2008)

Hell Boy II- The Golden Army 9/10
Funny and entertaining. The Barry Manilow scene is a riot! 

View attachment hellboy-ii-golden-army.jpg


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 15, 2008)

I was gonna skip it, but a friend of mine strongly recommend (I mean really really strongly recommended) Wall E. 

10/10. I can't recommend it enough myself, awesome movie about a trash compactor falling in love with an ipod


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 15, 2008)

Meet The Robinsons - 8/10

Too friggin' cute...especially the T-Rex with the big head and little arms :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 15, 2008)

Two Netflix choices this week.

1. Juno. Frankly? I don't see what all the hype is about. I thought that it sounded like it was written by a twenty something hipster and sure enough -- the writer seems to a very hip stripper blogger. Nice enough lady, but I know of no teenagers who talk like that and almost none that are so self aware. And as the mom of teens, and a nurse with a lot of teen clients, I know a LOT of teens; even Joss Whedon did a better job of approximating how teens relate to each other in Buffy. But even though the teenspeak made me roll my eyes, the adult "voices" were right on, the acting was incredible, and the story was sweet. So I'd give it a 8/10.

2. Dogville. Part of me wants to give it a 2/10. Another part wants to give it a 10/10. I'm still torn. Parts of it I loved -- the acting, the fact that it was on a "stage", with minimal sets and costumes and even the story. But it was just soooo heavy handed that I felt like I was being hit over the head with a morality play. 

Also, it's not a movie but I'm having a fabulous time watching Arrested Development. I'm still working on the first season but it's a LOT of fun.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 15, 2008)

"The Happening" 

Ugh...waste of time. 2/10


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 15, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> American History X- 10/10 Such an amazing movie, can't believe I let that one slip by me.



One of my all time faves and definitely Ed Norton's best performance hands down!


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

Guy said:


> Hell Boy II- The Golden Army 9/10
> Funny and entertaining. The Barry Manilow scene is a riot!



I cant friggin wait! I still have hope that Kroenen makes an appearance, but Im betting he doesnt. oh well.

Still looks awesome!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hellboy 2 *|9/10|* 

Guillermo del Toro is a genius. I've been a fan since I stumbled on "Cronos" in the early 90s. It doesn't matter if he is making a small personal film (The Devil's Backbone) or a huge Hollywood blockbuster (Blade II). The results are always the same; focused, detailed, elegant films with unexpectedly beautiful and terrifying images. 

I'm not going to spoil a minute of this film. It is 2 hours of fascination; take the best imagery of "Pan's Labyrinth" and multiply it by a trillion and you have Hellboy 2.

Throw in some Ron Pearlman goodness and you have my favorite film this year (so far). 

(Bonus)

"Journey to the Center of the Earth 3D" *|4/10|*

About what you would expect. Crap. However, if you dig 3D it's worth the time. This is shameless "throw crap at the audience" 3D (As opposed to classy James Cameron "Let's tour the Titanic" 3D. You'll be spit at, drooled on, attacked by falling rocks, poked at with a tape measure, and etc. Not classy, but still fun. The 3D effect works well; not headaches or nausea. See it only if you dig 3D and can stand Si/Fi Channel quality acting and effects.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

Saw three movies today. One was old, one was just released on DVD, and one in theaters. Busy day. 


*Legend of Drunken Master*

A Jackie Chan action/comedy, much like pretty much all of his other films. The comedy is really well-done, with silly bits and slapstick comprising much of it. The action is outstanding. The fight scenes get better and better as the film progresses, and the climactic battle in a steel mill is pretty amazing.

Some of the gimmicks get old, though, and although you chuckle at first, you end up groaning by the end for some of the jokes and gags. Also the story is... well, as a vehicle for the comedy and action, it's sort of like some mediocre '95 sedan that runs, but isn't extraordinary in any way at all.

*7/10*.



*Hellboy II: The Golden Army*

I absolutely adored this film. It's a great improvement over the first one, in pretty much every way.

I've been talking a lot with a friend of mine about Guillermo del Toro's screenwriting ability. He says that del Toro's not so great, and I'm tempted to agree, but not completely. The poorer parts of this film were very eh, but the good parts were absolutely phenomenal. When Johann Kraus "takes" Hellboy, the entire sequence there is pure fried gold, absolutely great, and it had me crying with laughter.
 
Particularly amazing, as always, is del Toro's artistic visions, and this is wonderfully illustrated in the Troll Market sequence, which is probably the best showcasing of freakish and strange creatures that I've seen since the cantina in _Star Wars_. 

I love how there doesn't seem to be much CGI- I'm not saying that he doesn't use it, but in many cases it's used so well that it doesn't seem like the things aren't there. For example, near the beginning of the film, when they're facing all these nasty little creepies, one gets shot near the camera and splatters blood over the lens. They're all CG things, but that one little bit made them seem that much more real.

Ron Perlman very obviously enjoys Hellboy, and he's so much fun to watch because of this. Doug Jones truly shines here, too. He doesn't just play Abe (he does the voice this time 'round too! David Hyde Pierce did it in the first one), but also several other roles. He's very unique, and I truly enjoy seeing him. Selma Blair as Liz plays well off of Perlman, and Seth MacFarlane's Kraus, while really quite simple, nicely rounds out the cast of misfits.

Overall it's a bigger, better film than its predecessor and it's most certainly worth seeing, in theaters if possible.

*9/10*.



*Vantage Point*

It's a very complex story that is told and retold from the point of view of several different characters. Within the first few mintues, the president of the U.S. is shot, and a bomb goes off at the plaza that he was speaking in; while this is a massive, shocking moment, it is central to every character's individual story and the shock fades from seeing this time and time again. And once you get over it, there's plenty more to grab attention, and a lot of great plot twists.

The film itself is brilliantly structured. It really does seem almost as though everything was being done at the exact same time, in that what you overhear in the crowd in one story is the main conversation in another and the like. Based just on this element and the well-done story I'd recommend this film as an action/thriller.

But there's more to it. The characters are all given backgrounds of varying depth, but mostly one can fill in the blanks. This is done very well, too, and for the most part the cast portrays it all exceptionally well. Forrest Whittaker is undoubtedly the best at this, his face illustrating so much more than words could in many scenes.

The action in it is very good, too, and they tried to make the stunts as realistic as possible. Especially noteworthy is the car chase. Although it's far from the caliber of the scenes in _Bullitt _, _The Seven-Ups_,or _The French Connection_, what makes it stand out is that it's set in the crowded streets of a city in Spain and throughout the whole thing the cars are dodging something or other, and the result is a sequence that pumps the adrenaline so much that the suspension of disbelief pretty much happens all by itself.

Bonus points as well for having Matthew Fox in a good movie where he acts very well and _finally _escapes Jack from _LOST_ for a change.

There's a bit of sappiness to it, though, and I would've liked to see some more of Sigourney Weaver's character; but other than that, it's an excellent flick that's worth at least a rental.

*8.5/10*.



Whew. This post took about an hour. My wrists hurt now.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackjack,

I need to spread some, before I send some. Rep for HBII review. I actually agree that the story and some of the jokes were weak, but the specificity of the characters, and accumulation of transformative details (Example: The Earth Elemental--did you expect the beauty and sadness RE: the death of the earth elemental? Nothing like it on film! That entire sequence clocked me; horrifying and beautiful (plus the complete subversion of every superhero trope--for a brief moment you are agreeing with the bad guy.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Blackjack,
> 
> I need to spread some, before I send some. Rep for HBII review. I actually agree that the story and some of the jokes were weak, but the specificity of the characters, and accumulation of transformative details (Example: The Earth Elemental--did you expect the beauty and sadness RE: the death of the earth elemental? Nothing like it on film! That entire sequence clocked me; horrifying and beautiful (plus the complete subversion of every superhero trope--for a brief moment you are agreeing with the bad guy.



To be completely honest, the elemental's death wasn't as well-done as I thought it would be. I was expecting it, and it was impressive, but I feel that the beauty wasn't powerful enough somehow... although admittedly, I was expecting something more along the lines of _Princess Mononoke_'s powerful scenes of beautiful stuff like that.

The significance of it, though, was quite a whammy. You agree with the bad guy because he's _right_ in what he says, even though his goals and methods aren't anything that someone would agree with. It's that way for much of the film, really, where some of what he says is very sensible, but what he believes and wants is completely in discordance with what everyone else believes, and he uses violence and death to achieve his goals- and it's this last part that makes him the bad guy, really, more than anything else. He's a character that can earn some sympathy- especially right at the end- but all to eager to shed blood.


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2008)

Kevin, which Drunken Master did you watch? There's two versions.

*The Dark Knight*
Even better in Imax, so I'm impressed.

The film is very well-paced and there are just some truly great moments in there as well as some heart-warming moments. The rest is Ledger's bittersweet swan song, Bale's fantastic Batman and really believable Bruce Wayne, and Ekhart's near stealing of the show as Harvey Dent/Two Face. Michael Caine really is a fantastic Alfred, and of course Oldman and Freeman never disappoint. it's just fantastic all the way around, and who can complain when it's free premiere tickets in an Imax theatre. A fun, wonderful experience. Only one or two little​ clunkers that keep it from being perfect, but I won't spoil it by mentioning them here. I give it 9 out of 10.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 17, 2008)

Tina said:


> Kevin, which Drunken Master did you watch? There's two versions.



I thought that there was only _Drunken Master _and _Legend of Drunken Master_. I've seen both, now, but this review was about the latter.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 17, 2008)

Unbreakable 7/10

Many people I've talked to say this is one of their favorite M. Night Shyamalan movies, but this is actually one of my least favorite from him. His usual twist ending was not so twisty in this one. It did have the usual, I'm not sure what's going on vibe throughout, but it lacked the suspense of his other films like Sixth Sense, Signs, and the Village. I think if I was into comic books, this movie would have done a lot more for me.


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2008)

Ah, okay, Kevin. It's definitely a bit silly, but Chan is really just amazing in what he can do, isn't he?


cute_obese_girl said:


> Unbreakable 7/10
> 
> Many people I've talked to say this is one of their favorite M. Night Shyamalan movies, but this is actually one of my least favorite from him. His usual twist ending was not so twisty in this one. It did have the usual, I'm not sure what's going on vibe throughout, but it lacked the suspense of his other films like Sixth Sense, Signs, and the Village. I think if I was into comic books, this movie would have done a lot more for me.


I personally don't care about there being a twist, because to me the film is about more than a mystery or the mystical, it's about love, relationships and finding ourselves. I do love the Sixth Sense, though, and to a lesser degree, Signs. Unbreakable has one of my favorite film scenes EVER in it. 

It's in the morning, after Willis rescued those children. His son is at the breakfast table, while his wife is making breakfast, her back towards them. He pushes the newspaper, with an article on a mysterious hero, towards his son. The boy reads it and looks quizzically at his father, who silently nods his head, and quickly goes to quiet the boy, letting him know that it's just between them and not to tell his mother. The boy is silently crying tears of relief and pride. I cry a little just replaying it in my head, and typing it now. I love the film, love it, but would watch it just for that scene, even if I didn't love it.

Every boy at some point usually sees his father as a hero in some ways, at least for a while. This scene really pushes that button. We all need to find our place in the world, and recognize who we are, even if it's not who we think we are. 

Superhero comic books deal with basic themes of good and evil, but also of finding our way in the world, what is right and wrong, who will we be? (along with many other themes, of course) This film exemplifies that, and probably for sentimental reasons alone rates a 10 with me. I've watched it many times; will watch it many more times, and it makes me tear up still.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 17, 2008)

*In Bruges 10/10*

ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT!

Colin Farrell and Brendon Gleeson. Two Irishmen playing... IRISHMEN!!!!! Just that fact alone was enough to make me buy the dvd.

Its about two hitmen who get sent to chill out in Bruges (its in Belgum) after a hit goes horribly wrong. One loves the quaint little town, the other completely hates it. There are some pretty hilarious scenes with Gleeson and Farrell, enough to make you think that the movie is actually a comedy.

But then shit gets weird and dramatic (in a totally stellar way)!

Secrets are revealed, stranger characters are introduced and then you find out the _real_ reason they were sent to Bruges (which is a "shit hole") 

The characters are just so human. Even though they are killers, you cant help but think good things about them. Even their boss (phenomonally played by Ralph Fiennes), as psychotic as he is, ends up getting under your skin (again, in a good way). Especially at the end, when he "sticks to his principles".

Theres quite a bit of blood, a lot of very un-PC jokes and over-usage of the word "cunt". But it will make you laugh, make you gasp and, as was in my case, make you tear up.

Just a small warning though: there is a scene involving *fat American tourists*, but I found it more annoying (since thats been done over and over in so many movies) than offense.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 17, 2008)

*Lars and the Real Girl*




> ars (Ryan Gosling) and Gus (Paul Schneider) are the grown children of a father who died recently and a mother who died giving birth to Lars. But as brothers, they couldn't be more different. While Gus lives in the family home and has a loving wife (Emily Mortimer) and a child on the way, Lars leads a more reclusive existence in the family's garage, hiding in plain sight of his small, wintry hometown. Painfully shy and eccentric, Lars fails to recognize that his co-worker Margo (Kelli Garner) has a major crush on him, and he picks up on a casual reference made by his cubicle mate, who mentions a website where you can order life-sized, anatomically correct sex dolls. But instead of seeing a sex object, Lars sees in this doll a potential life partner and the only kind of social "peer" he can relate to. So Lars orders a doll, whom he names Bianca, and begins treating her with utmost gentlemanly respect -- and as though she's his real-life, flesh-and-blood girlfriend. As he begins bringing Bianca with him everywhere he goes, the townspeople have to find just the right balance between supporting Lars' unusual romance and trying to introduce him to a more conventional partner.



I actually thought I would like this a lot better then I did. It was good but not great. I probably would never watch again. Pretty slow, and the previews as usual showed the greatest parts which were not many. It was sweet and endearing but at the same time lacking...something. 6/10


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2008)

"Day Watch", sequel to the Russian blockbuster "Night Watch" (which I loved), 7/10. A solid very good, but not great, and definitely not as good as its predecessor - the party scene towards the end went on about fifteen minutes too long - but the ending was very good, surprisingly sweet, but satisfying. Just like my iced coffee this morning! And, truth be told, Konstantin Khabensky is rather... wowzers, for lack of a better word. But I did NOT allow my unfettered lust for him to affect my rating. Pinky swear.

Good stuff.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 17, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I was expecting something more along the lines of _Princess Mononoke_'s powerful scenes of beautiful stuff like that.



Dang! I didnt catch Princess Mononoke comparison. Good call. In that context the scene comes off as a small quote from a profound paragraph.

Now that you mentioned it I can see Miyazakis influence echoing in the creature design and (as you indicate) ethical concerns of the film. It will be interesting to see if del Toro acknowledges the influence when he does the DVD commentary (He usually is pretty good about listing his influences).


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 18, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Dang! I didn’t catch Princess Mononoke comparison. Good call. In that context the scene comes off as a small quote from a profound paragraph.



Exactly! It's something that's pretty amazing in and of itself, but somewhat weak compared to the fuller message.



> Now that you mentioned it I can see Miyazaki’s influence echoing in the creature design and (as you indicate) ethical concerns of the film. It will be interesting to see if del Toro acknowledges the influence when he does the DVD commentary (He usually is pretty good about listing his influences).



It's actually interesting, taking that possible influence into consideration, how the roles are reversed in this film as opposed to in _Mononoke_. Here it's the bad guy who wants to return to nature and prevent the fierce, unrelenting expansion of humanity, while in _Mononoke _it's the protagonists. I think this really supports what I said before, about Nuado's intentions being good but his methods being evil.

</tooting own horn >


----------



## mejix (Jul 18, 2008)

*dark knight* 8.5 /10
has very entertaining sequences and its overall good fun. 
could've been easily cut to two hours though, feels overblown.
heath ledger's joker is  brilliant


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 18, 2008)

*MAMA MI*A....maybe a 6/10....a whole lotta fan fare there, I guess I am just not that big into musicals

*OFFICE SPACE 10/10*...i have seen a lot of folks on the board repping it big time..wow what a classic.....Milton..the mumbler, the next door neighbor with the hard core mullet, Jennifer Aniston waiting tables, it just goes on and on and on.....supreme


----------



## Matt L. (Jul 19, 2008)

At the Theater; Hellboy 2. A solid 8 out of 10. On DVD; The 1932 Version of The Mummy with Boris Karloff. A 9 out of 10.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight *|9/10|* 

No discussion. Just go and see it. Best film of the Summer.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight

*10/10*

To second pdgujer148, just go see it.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lars And The Real Girl* ~ 8/10


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight 11/10

Just go see it, like they said


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Dark Knight 9.5/10

it was simply amazing. the dialoge was very well done. the characters all seemed to develop quite nicely. i especially enjoyed batman's inner struggle. 

and the joker? one of the best performances ever. hands down.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2008)

Confessions of a Superhero - 8/10

A documentary that follows four wanna-be actors who make a living posing with tourists on Hollywood Boulevard costumed as Superman, Wonder Woman, Batman and the Incredible Hulk. I wouldn't call it fascinating or a must see, and the "superheros" aren't as compelling in their weirdness as some documentary characters, but it's still an interesting look at a pocket of cultural quirkiness. Worth putting on your Netflix queue to watch sometime. 

Another documentary that held my interest longer recently was "The Real Dirt on Farmer John." I'd give that one a 9/10.

Hopefully seeing Dark Knight this week.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 20, 2008)

Doublepostitis


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

*chapter 27 - 5/10*

really slow, really mundane...other then some seriously cool shots of Jared Leto with a 67# WEIGHT GAIN :smitten: skip it.........


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Home Roscoe Jenkins - 10/10.... had all the elements of a good story... anger, laughter, and tears


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 20, 2008)

*BONNEVILLE 8/10*- Jessica Lange, Kathy Bates, Joan Allen, Tom Skerritt, about 3 women in a Bonneville heading from northern Utah to Santa Barbara....beautiful road trip, going to some sights I wANT TO GO so badly.....so visuals alone I would give it a 10...but story was pretty predictable, but entertaining


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2008)

*The Dark Knight*

My god.

Amazing.

*9.5/10*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

Please don't hit me but.....

The Dark Knight. 7/10. 

Burtimus and I were like... eh. It was okay. Maybe it's because it was so hyped but there was just something about it that didn't resonate with me, as much as I _desperately_ wanted it to. I'm really disappointed in myself that I didn't like this movie more. My daughter and I will probably see it at the IMAX theater in Seattle next month. Maybe I'll like it more then. In the meantime I'll continue to talk myself into liking it.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 20, 2008)

*MOMMA MIA!!!!!!!!!!!!*

OMG, I LOVED it and so did my husband David!!!!!!!!!
10/10

I wanna see it at least 2 or 3 more times with friends and family! (And I am not a big ABBA fan.....Meryl Streep is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!)

I laughed, I cried.......I sang along! I would have danced along but the theatre was toooo crowded!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm really disappointed in myself that I didn't like this movie more.



I'm disappointed in you, too, Vickie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I'm disappointed in you, too, Vickie.



I know! I totally suck! And not in the good way, either. 

I'll say this: Heath Ledger's performance was legendary. And the special effects were amaaaaaazing. Um. And what's not to like about Michael Caine and Morgan Freeman. But still... eh. A whole lotta "eh".

Maybe I'll like Mama Mia more.


----------



## layla (Jul 20, 2008)

Sex in the City 8/10

I loved it but i was a fan of the show. It was a ncie way to sort of wrap up the character's storylines. I heard they are making a second one.. not sure what that will be about.


----------



## MetalGirl (Jul 20, 2008)

Mama Mia. 7/10
I've heard it's not as good as the musical. Musicals and movies are two very different fish so I rarely compare them. It was fun and dopey. I like the ABBA, but Peirce Brosnan singing not so much.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 21, 2008)

I staked out the movie theater about two hours early for the opening of *The Dark Knight* at midnight on Thursday. I then proceeded to get just under two hours of sleep afterwards, work a solid 8 to 5 shift complete with important meeting with the director, followed by a ballgame in 90+ degree heat, flaming Dr. Peppers and beer immediately after that, and drunken swimming right before completely crashing in my bed well after a solid 24 hours of being awake straight.

... and for *The Dark Knight* ... i'd do it ALL fuckin' over again. in fact, i did so on saturday.

*9.8/10* (for only the most minor of tiny widdle things).

I could get into particulars *without* touching upon any spoilers, but then again, I think getting into anything specific about the movie would in some small way be spoiling this freaking masterpiece for those that have not yet seen it.

The cast was top notch. Heath Ledger's performance was absolute perfection - just as I knew it would be the second I heard he was cast as the joker.

I will be seeing this flick at least another half a dozen times in the theater ... undoubtedly. go see it. just do it. srsly. gogogogogogogo.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jul 21, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> The Dark Knight *|9/10|*
> 
> No discussion. Just go and see it. Best film of the Summer.



Agreed. Though I'd probably shoot for best film of the year, even if we're only halfway through it.


----------



## Victim (Jul 21, 2008)

Hancock: 9/10 - I really liked the superhero departure, and then the twist came. WOW.

Journey to the Center of the Earth: 4/10 - Completely contrived garbage. It only gets a 4 because there was some visual treats, since that is what the movie was made for. Brendan Fraser's dry wit wasn't enough to save this piece of trash.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw Mama Mia and I give it a 1/10. The only redeemig quality is that Pierce Brosnan is in it! I am seeing Dark Night later on in the week and I'm super excited about that!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 21, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Agreed. Though I'd probably shoot for best film of the year, even if we're only halfway through it.



The 9/10 and "Best of Summer" are just penciled in until I see this sucker in IMAX next week.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 21, 2008)

> ...Brendan Fraser's dry wit



Oscar Wilde, Mark Twain, Dorothy Parker, and Brendan Fraser. 

I really wish that Fraser had a better agent. He proved that he was a legitimate talent in "Gods and Monsters" and then squandered that image with a slew of Pauly Shore and Stephen Sommers atrocities.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Felon- 10/10

If you are into prison movies at all... this is a must see. Here's my official review from last night...

I just got done watching this (FELON) and I'm still shaking. This hit home more than most movies about prison have for me.

No, this isn't an accurate portrayal of prison in some cases... but yet it is. Knowing both sides of my own (cops and the bad guys) I can say that it's pretty accurate in some ways for both- there are different cops they focus on, some still human, some have gone to the level of being more criminal themselves.

The inmates... well, the movie focuses on the human side of them more I think. In some ways it shows the cops make them less human, and I'm not going to stretch out on this and say it's always like that. It shows the gangs, the power struggles between them and the cops and between each other.

This one is NOT for the faint at heart, even though it IS a dramatization, not a documentary of any sorts. Lots of fighting, and pretty true ways a prison can be. (From visitation strip searches to the searches the inmates have to go through).

I really feel there was a lot of work put into this to show the human aspect of inmates and their families and the struggles of how life can be... and also how easy it is to become a criminal. Also on how some of the CO's have to deal with being torn between feeling all inmates are animals, and yet know they are still human.

Ok, I think that's about all I can say without giving the movie away- this is DEFINITELY worth 2 hours of your life. It moved me more than Shawshank .... probably because it's more up to date.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jul 21, 2008)

I am STILL recommending Momma Mia.........however, you are correct, Pierce is the only actor in the film that can't really sing.....but he sing-spoke his lyrics well and ........looking like he does.........that works for me!!!!!!

And yes, I am a theatre/musical kind of gal and proud of it!

Hugs, Kara


----------



## LisaInNC (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw Kung Fu Panda(I have a child ok!) and to be honest it wasnt as funny as I thought it would be. 4/10


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 21, 2008)

*The Dark Knight - 10/10*. Easily one of the best comic adaptation films ever, if not the best. I prefer to separate the Marvel and DC franchises since they historically run in separate circles, but compared to DC's lackluster performance with the Superman reboot, this takes the cake.

First off, Heath Ledger. _Posthumous Oscar._ Repeat it for me, you fuckwits of the Academy. If you do not give him this honor which he so truly deserves, if nothing else as a legacy for his family in the face of a tragedy, I will fight you. He encapsulated PERFECTLY what the Joker is all about: A man with nothing to lose, with no real lust for power, money or an end to itself. Life is the real joke, and all of us are merely there to set up the final punchline. The whole spin of how he got the facial scars is just about one of the more fascinating aspects of the story, as is his interaction with Batman. Nothing is more frightening than a bad guy who just doesn't give a crap.

This borrowed a lot from Jeph Loeb's The Long Halloween (the mob story, using the 'freaks' to achieve their goals, Harvey Dent's rise to power) and Frank Miller's Dark Knight Returns (in terms of how the public eventually begins to hate the idea of a superhero, once the villain uses his guard of the public trust against him). I will say the director managed to get almost everything right, except for the costume. The comics always made his suit seem less rigid, and throughout the entire thing, Batman feels almost robotic. We also need more Alfred; I'm finding that Michael Caine is much better as the second fiddle, and his portrayal of Alfred is spot on. In the Loeb comic, Catwoman played a huge role, and I suspect they left it out for obvious reasons. Still would have been nice to see that dynamic play out.

Regardless, the thing that I found so fascinating, and perhaps this was due to Ledger's death and some careful editing, is that this was really the Joker's movie. Batman, Gordon, all the other characters were just window dressing. When you think about it, the way the dialog went indicated that it was all a psychological thriller rather than an action one (which I will admit had some impressive bits). Ledger's portrayal and dialog spoke volumes about how terrifying this character is, and I admit at times the hackles on my neck were raised to see how far he would go. It was surprising to me how many 5-8 year-olds were in the audience, as this was not a kid's film, imho.

I felt the Dent character was spot on, although his transformation in the movie makes more sense than in the comic. That and the amazing FX to create Two-Face...just chilling. The ending of course opens up for a sequel, and it's interesting how they took it to a place that I didn't expect, using Batman's most sacred vow against him.

The one limit to some of the comic franchises is that most of them are so cheery in scope. The good guy is a happy guy with overall flaws as anyone else, but it's Batman where you truly get the impression that everything is flawed, depressing, and sanity is hanging by a mere thread.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> In the Loeb comic, Catwoman played a huge role, and I suspect they left it out for obvious reasons. Still would have been nice to see that dynamic play out.



You know, I'd have to see it again to get the line right, but there's one where Bale is talking to Freeman about the armor and whether or not it guards against dog bites. Freeman responds with something like "What about cats?"

It's small, probably nothing, but might be a hint at the next one... especially since they built it up at the end that there likely _will _be a next one.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I'd have to see it again to get the line right, but there's one where Bale is talking to Freeman about the armor and whether or not it guards against dog bites. Freeman responds with something like "What about cats?"
> 
> It's small, probably nothing, but might be a hint at the next one... especially since they built it up at the end that there likely _will _be a next one.


I completely missed that one. Sounds like they may do that, but who would play Selina Kyle?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I completely missed that one. Sounds like they may do that, but who would play Selina Kyle?



Watch for it the next time you see it. Odds are it's just a throwaway line, that doesn't mean anything, or it might just be referencing her character, saying "yeah, we know she's in the comic, we didn't forget her."

As for who would play her, I've got no clue. I don't know the character all that well.


----------



## Tina (Jul 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I'd have to see it again to get the line right, but there's one where Bale is talking to Freeman about the armor and whether or not it guards against dog bites. Freeman responds with something like "What about cats?"
> 
> It's small, probably nothing, but might be a hint at the next one... especially since they built it up at the end that there likely _will _be a next one.


I caught that, too, and figured it was a little foreshadowing of what's to come.  I'm guessing they've already alerted the guards to be on the lookout for Sean Young and not to let her in...


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh how I wish this post was about Mamma Mia! We were in line for tickets on Sunday, when the made a big announcement about it being SOLD OUT! I was so mad!  But I might be seeing it on Thursday. I NEED to see Stellan, Colin and Pierce in spandex!!

anyway...

Beowulf and Grendel 6/10

Its not absolutely horrible. I mean... Gerard Butler and Stellan Skarsgard are in it and they're always nice to watch. But that was about it for me. I didnt like the dialogue. I just never imagined Beowulf saying "fuck". It was kinda slow in some spots, not a lot of action. And the chick that played the witch really annoyed me (although I would do anything for her hair color). The guy that played Grendel was more comical than scary.

But the scenery was very beautiful... and so is Gerard Butler. That Scottish accent made me weak :wubu:


----------



## leighcy (Jul 22, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> *The Dark Knight - 10/10*.
> 
> First off, Heath Ledger. _Posthumous Oscar._ Repeat it for me, you fuckwits of the Academy. If you do not give him this honor which he so truly deserves, if nothing else as a legacy for his family in the face of a tragedy, I will fight you. He encapsulated PERFECTLY what the Joker is all about: A man with nothing to lose, with no real lust for power, money or an end to itself. Life is the real joke, and all of us are merely there to set up the final punchline. The whole spin of how he got the facial scars is just about one of the more fascinating aspects of the story, as is his interaction with Batman. Nothing is more frightening than a bad guy who just doesn't give a crap.



I'm quoting you because you put my thoughts into words much better than I can at the moment. I too felt *The Dark Knight* was a *10/10* and it's probably my favorite movie ever. Just amazing. I've already seen it twice, and I can't wait to go back again soon. I can see myself seeing it in the theater at least half a dozen times. It's just that good, and much of it is due to Heath's stealing of the show.

I also saw *Hancock* last night, and I'd give it a *5/10*. I was initially going to score it higher, but I'm finding that I'm already forgetting the movie and it didn't really stick with me, so I don't think it deserves more than that. I enjoyed it, but I don't think I'd see it again. Didn't see the twist coming, though. I'm glad it wasn't spoiled for me.


----------



## mrskeet (Jul 23, 2008)

The last movie I saw at the movies was rush hour 2 in Los Angeles I haven't been back to the movies since. I gave it a 8/10. I saw part 3 on hbo and didn't like it as much as the first two.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 26, 2008)

*"X-Files: I Want to Believe"* *|5.5/10|*

I was a huge X-Files geek back in the day, but I haven't given it much thought since the series sputtered out in 2002. My first two thoughts when I read that Chris Carter was gearing up to make another movie were (a) "I hope that it is a creature feature instead of a mythology episode." , and (b) "I hope Carter resets the characters to where they were shortly before the first movie came out.

Turns out, I got one out of two.

"I Want to Believe" is a creature feature / paranormal episode. Unfortunately, it isn't a very good one. I won't ruin the surprise except that the ultimate explanation for the murders and disappearances is telegraphed (megaphoned, actually) long before the big reveal, and the bad guys are thwarted by being told to cut it out (albeit at gunpoint).

So, the scary part isn't very scary. Thank God for Billy Connolly (I've said that more than once). Connolly plays a broken pedophile priest who believes that his psychic gifts can be used to atone for his sins.

There is a third subplot that mirrors the main story. No spoilers except to point out that there is actually a scene where Scully researches stem cell therapy on the Internet in the evening and then performs the procedure the following day. 

So, what about Mulder and Scully? Well, they are just as lethargic and scattered as they were when the series ended. I think they are living together, but some of the early setup is vague. Scully has willfully forgotten the past is back to being skeptical about the supernatural. Mulder sports a nasty beard and clips articles out of the newspaper. He still "wants to believe." They bicker about whether Connolly character really has ESP; Mulder becomes obsessed with the case; Scully becomes obsessed with a patient. Scully threatens to leave Mulder if he doesn't give up on the case. Scully has a revelation from an unlikely source. And on and on and on. Paint by the numbers. Eventually Scully learns that she has to put her faith in the unknown and "believe". Yawwnnnn.

So, what's good? The cinematography is nice; especially the night and snow sequences. It's nice to see Anderson and Duchovny acting together again. It was nice to see a certain former guest star again (though, as usual, he isn't given enough to do). The effect were OK.

See it if you love the show. Otherwise, wait for the DVD.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 26, 2008)

*The Ultimate Gift - 5/10*

Any movie that can make you want to slap a child who's dying of leukemia has obviously gone very wrong somewhere. It's a shame that somewhere in Hollywood there's a great script in a reject pile that could have been made instead of this. The message is a good one, but the story is so obvious, the characters so clichéd and the outcome so predictable that it was a relief to finally see the end credits hit the screen.

HOWEVER. . . .

Other watches earlier this week--The Dark Knight (9/10) and Vanishing Point (9/10)--were much better. Don't jump me DK lovers, but I had to ding it a point because the expectation that we would believe one person, even a comics character, singlehandedly pulling off that kind of intricately interconnected mayhem on that kind of scale was asking a lot. Heath Ledger, however, was amazing!


----------



## runningman (Jul 26, 2008)

*No country for ld men* On dvd last night. 8/10


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 2, 2008)

Brokeback Mountain - 5/10

I thought it was mediocre...at best. Didn't see what the fuss was about. *shrugs*


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

The Ruins - 4/10

The Mist - 9/10

Vantage Point - 10/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 3, 2008)

Star Trek: Of Gods and Men

8/10

Most of you probably haven't heard of this... it's a fan film in three parts, but it involves several of the original actors. The effects are pretty spiffy, the acting is good, and the story's... well, better than most Trek films recently. Here's hoping Paramount, or whoever has the license for Star Trek now, licenses it and sells DVDs.


----------



## knives (Aug 3, 2008)

Funny Games and the 400 Blows both 9/10

Funny Games is like if Hitchcock and Bergman got together to make Saw. The sandwich scene, just wow.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 3, 2008)

*The Pursuit Of Happyness*...*4/10*...Should have been called...The Pursuit Of One Day Making Lots Of Money Doing A Job That Is Best Suited For People Who Have An Issue With Scruples, At The Risk Of Losing Your SO And Having Your Kid Sleep In A Subway Toilet, Because You Won't Get A Job To Have That Not Happen

Will Smith was less ' pleading puppy ' in this flick and did a pretty good job at being subtle, now and again. Amazing how wonderful all those stockbrokers were...and how homeless people were all...crazy....oh, except for Chris and Son. There was little true grit to see how it probably really was for this man and his kid......Hollywood looking for the end zone and not wanting to mess with our sensibilities toooooo much.....bah. I did not find this to be a great story.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 3, 2008)

Step-Brothers 6/10

I really liked John C Reilly andWill Ferrell together. It had some really funny scenes (nut set on the drum set!) but it wasnt that great.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 3, 2008)

*Hairspray*

Wow. I had no idea what I was getting into before I saw the movie. I had not seen the original (with Ricky Lake) nor the broadway show. What a treat to have seen. I'm a fan of musicals (which might have something to do with being a musician), and most of the music in this film was phenomenal. Great lyrics (for the most part) with great messages, great scores and compositions with an incredible musical cast (actors/actresses as well as the musicians themselves) and a fantastic movie (in my opinion) in terms of cinematography. I really enjoyed the world it took place within and the ground-breaking lessons it teaches. Not to mention Nikki Blonky's incredible performance, as well as Zac Efron and Elijah Kelly.
I will not be surprised to see Elijah pop up everywhere; what a talented guy.
I was not very pleased with John Travolta's performance in the film, though I think it probably did very well in terms of John Waters' representation of the mother, nor was I pleased with Amanda Bynes' character. *Shrugs* Neither of those performances take away from the fantastic film. I left with one of those very happy feelings (because of the movie and because of the music).

*8 out of 10*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 4, 2008)

~10~

Gone Baby Gone

So frustrating but very good.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2008)

_*The Departed*_

Undoubtedly my favourite Scorsese film to date, this is an incredible flick and as I said in the letters thread, deserved the Oscars it won. The plot was simple enough, although it had its fair share of twists and turns, and some of the editing left events a little confusing- intentionally- to help keep the audience a bit in the dark in the way that they should be.

But the acting, my god- outstanding! Truly. The entire cast was great. Martin Sheen, Matt Damon, and Leonardo DiCaprio all put forth some really great performances. Mark Wahlberg, basing his performance on the cops that arrested him when he was a kid, totally kicks ass. And Jack Nicholson, who actually ad-libbed for a lot of his scenes, is far more whacked and crazy than I expected even from Jack. His Frank Costello is actually quite insane and very fuckin' evil. 

The most important thing with all the actors, though, is that although I knew who they all were, I stopped seeing them very early on and started seeing the characters. Too often the actor is just that, and you don't see any more than that; it takes real talent to make people believe that you're someone else, and that's what we have here.

The music was damn good, too. Scorsese's always used a lot of classic rock in his soundtracks, and here there's also a nice, subtle score by Howard Shore, who does a good job with it.

Really, I can't think of any issues that I have with the film. Although not _the_ best, it really is one of the better films that I've watched in recent memory, and certainly fits very well on a list of the best American films.

*10/10*


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 5, 2008)

Hellby II: The Golden Army 

... I dont even know what to rate it. 3/10??

I was really, really excited about this one, since I loved the first Hellboy and del Toro has done some pretty stellar movies.

But this wasnt one of them.

It was incredibly long (it was about 2 hours, but it felt like 4), and it was just one big mess of SFX, fights and explosions. I mean... I know its an action film and I know there are supposed to be fights and explosions, but it really felt like they were trying to jam in so much stuff

I will say that all the trolls and goblins were so fun to look at, as each one was different. del Toro definitly has his own style when it comes to creepy ass creatures. Also, the elf Prince was kinda hot, in a weird way.

Im also glad that Abe came so close to gettin' some.


----------



## ApplebtmBBW (Aug 5, 2008)

The dark knight... not a fan of batman but a huge fan of heath ledger :wubu:i give it 8 out of 10...i could of did without the grotesque pencil trick...


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

The dark night

Non stop action from start to finish.
best movie i have seen in a long time.

9/10


----------



## rainyday (Aug 6, 2008)

Hancock--7.5/10. Up until about 2/3 of the way through I'd have given it an 8 or above, but it went downhill at the finish.

Conversely, The Number 23 (6.5/10) was only saved by the ending.


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Knight which I give an 8 out of 10 and Momma Mia which is a 9 out of 10. I realize that most people will think I'm crazy because I liked Momma Mia more than Dark Knight but Momma Mia in my opinion was a breezy fun type of movie. The Dark Knight was surely entertaining and the entire cast was outstanding. I thought it was a very good film but not a great film for reasons I can't disclose because I wouldn't want to ruin the film for anyone who hasn't seen it yet. However, in my opinion, the best summer movie thus far is, Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull. Matt


----------



## washburn (Aug 6, 2008)

THE LOST BOYS
Give em hell Feldman, give em hell....

Oh btw the sequel stinks. I couldn't even get through the first third of it although the appearance of Tom Savini in the first kill scene was pretty cool.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 6, 2008)

washburn said:


> THE LOST BOYS
> Give em hell Feldman, give em hell....
> 
> Oh btw the sequel stinks. I couldn't even get through the first third of it although the appearance of Tom Savini in the first kill scene was pretty cool.



The Lost Boys is one of my favorites! Keifer is so awesome in it.

Theres a sequel?? :doh:


----------



## washburn (Aug 6, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Theres a sequel?? :doh:



Yuppers, it actually has the feld-dog in it but it was so rotten I didn't get to his appearance. Mr. Haim was supposed to be in it too but he was re-cast cause he got all FUBAR on dope during the shoot.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Remember folks, The Lost Boys sequel won't come to a theatre near you. It's going straight on DVD.
_That's_ always a good sign


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Knight (finally)

10/10

really. it was that good.

JIM GORDON KICKS ASS. and thats all Im gonna say about it. :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 6, 2008)

The new X-Files movie.

6/10. The story was a little disappointing and everything didn't add up quite right. They didn't really tie everything in very well at the end. I was a little sad when Scully appeared looking like 20 years older. Hasn't it only been like 5 since the X-Files stopped?! Moulder was still looking good though. Haha. Oh & I was really hoping that the story would involve aliens. I always like the alien episodes best. It didn't though! Bogus. I had a good time seeing the movie, because some parts made my friends and I laugh really hard. The thing is though, none of it was supposed to be funny..soo, that's not a good sign. Haha. I've always been a pretty big fan of the X-Files, so I'm glad I saw it. If you weren't a fan of the X-Files before though, you'll probably hate this movie even more.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 7, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Hancock--7.5/10. Up until about 2/3 of the way through I'd have given it an 8 or above, but it went downhill at the finish.



Actually the final 1/3 is good - it just doesn't belong in the same movie.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 7, 2008)

washburn said:


> THE LOST BOYS
> Give em hell Feldman, give em hell....
> 
> Oh btw the sequel stinks. I couldn't even get through the first third of it although the appearance of Tom Savini in the first kill scene was pretty cool.



Thaks. Saved me some XBOX360 points (about $6.50 to be exact).


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2008)

*Hairspray*...ok...half of it...Travolta's face...Blonsky's..well...Blonsky....I tried...I did


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 7, 2008)

Pineapple Express, I'm really not a Seth Rogen fan but it may be the funniest movie I have EVER seen 

10/10


----------



## Suze (Aug 7, 2008)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall
2/10

Not funny, overplayed, predictable...

An overall bad experience. The male full frontal nudity scene was probably the best part in the whole movie.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 7, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Pineapple Express, I'm really not a Seth Rogen fan but it may be the funniest movie I have EVER seen
> 
> 10/10



I cant wait to see Pineapple Express! The only reason my brother and I saw Hellboy II was because this wasnt out yet!

Seth Rogen, James Franco... :wubu:


----------



## jeff7005 (Aug 7, 2008)

the dark night defintly a big hit i'm glad it knockout hancok cause its suced,the mumy wasn't that great,but i'm defintly looking forward to seeing tropic thunder nit looks good.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 7, 2008)

*The Proposition*

A western set in the 1880's Australian deserts, this film is probably one of the best of the genre in recent years. 

For the most part there's no good guys or bad guys, just shades of grey. Charlie Burns (Guy Pearce) and his younger brother Mikey (Richard Wilson) end up getting caught by the lawman Morris Stanley (Ray Winstone). Stanley says that he's going to hang Mikey unless Charlie kills their older brother Arthur (Danny Huston), who they had split from some time before.

The desolate landscapes of Queensland truly make for outstanding imagery and, like in Leone's films, it really illustrates the bleak isolation of these characters- all of them- from any form of civilization, while at the same time showing off beautiful scenery and incredible sunsets.

While the narrative of the film seems a bit weak, the characters are interesting enough to make up for it. From Arthur Burns' Kurtz-like craziness, to the boyish mannerisms of Mikey, to the contemptible Eden Fletcher (David Wenham), the characters are unique and rarely, if ever, fall into stereotypes.

A brutal film that's less about morality than the story it tells about families, _The Proposition_ is one that I would recommend.

*8/10*


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 7, 2008)

Mamma Mia- bajillion/10

SO MUCH FUN!!!!! Just saw it tonight and it blew my freakin mind!

Its just such a fun, feel good, have a laugh, sing some songs, hug your best friend, kiss a random hottie movie!!!!

I sang every song. Didnt even care if people heard me. I wiggled around and danced in my seat. I (very audibly) swooned when I saw Colin :wubu:, Stellan :eat2: and Pierce:smitten:. I teared up when I heard "Chiquitita" because it reminds me of my girlfriends. I squealed when I saw Stellan's cute behind. And I nearly busted a gut laughing when I saw the 3 guys in tight spandex outfits and tall hooker boots, dancing around and singing!!

The past 2 weeks have been so incredibly tiring and stressful, and I still have another week to go. But seeing *this* movie gave me a couple hours of much needed fun and laughter (and hot men to oggle)!

The set was stunning, the casting was spot-on and the singing fantastic... even Pierce!!!

cant even say enough good things, so Ill stop for now


----------



## rainyday (Aug 8, 2008)

National Treasure: Book of Secrets--6/10. Recycled idea. Very recycled ending. Eh.

Halfway through watching The Bucket List as I type this and it looks destined for about the same rating.




pdgujer148 said:


> Actually the final 1/3 is good - it just doesn't belong in the same movie.



Hmm. You have a point there.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 9, 2008)

I started out the day with *School for Scoundrels* and give it *6.75/10 *- mildly amusing but very predictable. Next was *Miss Potter* - the story of Beatrix Potter of Peter Rabbit fame starring Renee Zellweger and Ewan MacGregor. It was a sweet and entertaining film and I'd give it a *9/10 *for the type of movie it was. I rounded out the night with *Teeth*. Hilarious! *9/10 *taking into account the concept and the humor. A little slow and a little light on the carnage for my expectations! LMAO!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2008)

Autumn Hearts - something about the Holocaust and reuniting...I'm not quite sure because I didn't finish it because I fell asleep. 

3/10 - relatively good idea...but HORRIBLY boring.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2008)

Dark Knight - 8/10

Finally got to go see it yesterday. It was amazing. A few slightly draggy spots, but otherwise a phenominal movie. Heath Ledger blew my friggin' mind!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2008)

The Dark Knight- 10/10

The Sandlot- 8/10

Hancock- 7/10

Wanted- 6/10


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

PrettyKitty said:


> ~10~
> 
> Gone Baby Gone
> 
> So frustrating but very good.




Morgan Freeman did a phenomenal job playing the police Chief Jack Doyle.... I really enjoyed this movie


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> *Hairspray*
> 
> Wow. I had no idea what I was getting into before I saw the movie. I had not seen the original (with Ricky Lake) nor the broadway show. What a treat to have seen. I'm a fan of musicals (which might have something to do with being a musician), and most of the music in this film was phenomenal. Great lyrics (for the most part) with great messages, great scores and compositions with an incredible musical cast (actors/actresses as well as the musicians themselves) and a fantastic movie (in my opinion) in terms of cinematography. I really enjoyed the world it took place within and the ground-breaking lessons it teaches. Not to mention Nikki Blonky's incredible performance, as well as Zac Efron and Elijah Kelly.
> I will not be surprised to see Elijah pop up everywhere; what a talented guy.
> ...



I really thought this version of Hairspray was much better than the original with Ricki Lake....


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 10, 2008)

knives said:


> Funny Games and the 400 Blows both 9/10
> 
> Funny Games is like if Hitchcock and Bergman got together to make Saw. The sandwich scene, just wow.



loved Funny Games!


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 10, 2008)

Tombstone - 7/10

I thought Val Kilmer was amazing as "Doc" Holliday, and Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo was awesome.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Aug 10, 2008)

lol 
I actually just watched "Pineapple Express" and Seth Rogen was totally hot.. :smitten: but anyway sometimes I have a weird sense of humor so the movie was actually better than I thought it would be.. I'd sayy.... hmmmm
maybe a 7.5 out of 10. Pretty funny I guess. lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 10, 2008)

Haven't posted in forever so...

Mama Mia -- so cute! My Mother and I danced in our seats a bit! 

::sings:: 

You can dance
You can jive
Having the time of your life
See that girl
Watch that scene
Diggin' the dancing queen!!


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 10, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Haven't posted in forever so...
> 
> Mama Mia -- so cute! My Mother and I danced in our seats a bit!
> 
> ...




did you watch the credits? MEN IN SPANDEX AND SEQUINS!!!! :smitten:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 11, 2008)

Movie Weekend!

"The Dark Knight" *|10/10|*

Second viewing. In IMAX this time. 

"Pineapple Express" *|7/10|*

I'm sure that this is destined to achieve minor cult status for the 420 friendly, but I found it kind of a disappointment. To keep it simple: "Pineapple Express" is about half as funny as "Superbad". There are a few brilliantly funny sequences, but overall the movie seems to be trying too hard. James Franco steal the film- doing comedy again.

"In Bruges" *|8/10|*

Apparently nobody saw this flick (it made about $8 million in the US). Too bad, "In Bruges" is a smart little film. It starts out very slow, but during that time a ton of clever bits are being setup for use in last half of the film. See it if you appreciate dark humor or liked "Sexy Beast".

"The Brothers Grimm" *|2/10|*

I avoided this when it was in the theaters because Terry Gilliam said that "The Brothers Grimm" was a piece of crap and that he only did it to was to fund "Tideland" (which wasn't very good either). Poor Terry. I don't think the film is a total waste (a couple scenes are genuinely creepy, Heath Ledger actually pretty funny (Matt Damon is not), and Peter Stormare gets some screen time for a change). However, the rest of it is a jumbled mess--which is typical of Gilliams's fillms, but, usually with him I mean it a good way. Worse, the film has some of the worst CGI I have seen this side of the SI/FI channel. Think of that for a second--Terry Gilliam and CGI. Weird.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 11, 2008)

Surprisingly enough I had much more fun with *Hancock (8/10)* than I did with the *Dark Knight (7/10)*. I just felt DK was so bogged down with plot and action scenes and it seemed like a desperate measure by the studio to make sure the audiences were wowed. Yes, Hancock was ALLLL about blowing things up but it kinda made a parody of super-heroes and super-hero movies. Plus I thought it was decent comedy dialog. I guess I'm a bit surprised at how Hollywood is able to juice excitement out of the two most generic super-heroes ever created (Superman and Bat-Man). 

Oh! And I saw a superb western called *3:10 to Yuma (8/10)* starring Christian Bale and Russell Crowe. Great great stuff. Plus it's nice to see Bale getting his choice roles as he's deserved to be considered a "star" way back when he did "American Psycho" (which is still my favorite Bale role).


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Crazy Eights - The story was hardly explained, it wasn't very scary like it was supposed to be and it wasn't even gory. It gets a 5/10 because it managed to keep me entertained for an hour and a half anyway. Haha.


----------



## washburn (Aug 11, 2008)

The Bucket List
9/10
made me cry hardcore, what a beautiful ending.


----------



## maxoutfa (Aug 12, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Tombstone - 7/10
> 
> I thought Val Kilmer was amazing as "Doc" Holliday, and Michael Biehn as Johnny Ringo was awesome.



"I'll be your huckleberry"


----------



## maxoutfa (Aug 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Morgan Freeman did a phenomenal job playing the police Chief Jack Doyle.... I really enjoyed this movie



couldn't agree more - wonderfully done film - soooo frustrating in the moral dilemma at the core of the film. Ed Harris is also excellent in his role - Ben Affleck does a good job of juggling the plot points and keeping you wondering just what the heck is going on.


----------



## washburn (Aug 12, 2008)

Step Brothers:
8/10 I won't spoil nothing cause the previews aren't the half of it. Will Ferrell and John C. Riley have great comedic chemistry.


----------



## cnk2cav (Aug 15, 2008)

Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants 2

9/10

Defintely made Greece jump to the top of my places to visit list


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 15, 2008)

maxoutfa said:


> "I'll be your huckleberry"



Doc Holliday: I'm your huckleberry...


----------



## intraultra (Aug 15, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> Sisterhood of the Travelling Pants 2
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Defintely made Greece jump to the top of my places to visit list



I want to see this, but no one is willing to sit through it with me


----------



## rainyday (Aug 16, 2008)

Revising my Bucket List comment again. After watching it all the way to the end I ended up liking it. 8/10.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 16, 2008)

The Big Chill. I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 16, 2008)

The Phantom of the Opera. 5/10

makes me wanna get nekkid with Gerard Butler. pretty much the only reason I'll sit through it.


----------



## runningman (Aug 17, 2008)

You don't mess with the Zohan 8/10


----------



## Mathias (Aug 17, 2008)

Norbit 0-10

Why the hell does Eddie Murpy even bother anymore?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 24, 2008)

Silent Hill - 3/10

I was told that it was kinda true to the game...if that's so I do NOT wanna play it. I thought it was lame and predictable. The end was too Sixth Sense-ish.


----------



## southernfa (Aug 24, 2008)

Finally got around to watching "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" on DVD.

I thought it was a beautifully drawn, thoughtful and moving elegy. A friend who watched it with us was crawling up the couch with boredom.

All depends what you expect out of a "western" I guess. 9/10.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Get Smart = Bollocks, waste of time and money 0/10


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 24, 2008)

Mamma Mia! 10/10 I will definitely have to watch this again and maybe a time or two or three after that!


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 24, 2008)

I watched *Starship Troopers*, *Starship Troopers 2: Hero Of The Federation* and *Starship Troopers 3: Marauder* yesterday.

The first is, in my opinion, definitely the best of all three. It's entertaining, it looks very decent (for its time) and has elements of the movie I think mesh very well with each other. From the way they present the news to civilians/citizens to the look of outer space and the ships of the Federation, I think it's a pretty solid movie. I do not rate any of the actors' performances very high, except those of Dina Meyer (Dizzy) and Neil Patrick Harris (Carl). The movie takes you into a new world, a new time - one overrun with killer bugs and interstellar warfare. The cinematography is exceptional and the storyline is not too in-depth in any area, nor does it lack enough to make it annoying. The gore mixed with the comical aspects (especially in the form of governmental rule through the use of "We want YOU!") is _very_ appealing to me.

*Starship Troopers: 8 out of 10*

On the same level, the second movie, in my opinion, is the worst of the trilogy. I never read the book(s?), so I cannot compare to the adaptation... but the second movie was pretty boring and uninteresting. Where it's a neat look into a different form of the bug intellect and weaponry, it did not have nearly the same zest of the first. The entire movie takes place on an outpost on one of the bug planets. The soundtrack to the film lets you know that things aren't going very well, nor is everything what it seems. In fact, the soundtrack gives things away too much... I had a good idea what was going to happen pretty early on. Richard Burgi (Dax) plays a badass character, but even that cannot rescue the film from being a total bore...
All in all, I'm glad to have watched it and found the very last scene to be the most amusing thing in the film (which it was not amusing at all, really..); the fact that it has almost nothing to do with the first or third movie annoyed the crap out of me. Not to mention the lack of any repeat actors.

*Starship Troopers 2: 4 out of 10*

The third movie brings you back into the same momentum as the first movie, though arguably not nearly as well. The return of one of the main characters was a pleasant surprise, and the progression of the film did not exclude battles between bugs vs. humans. The storyline was not pulled together very well, and I think there is a specific point of separation from where the film was excellent and where it began to lack enthusiasm and/or tact (*SPOILER:* Do not highlight if you do not want to know anything about what I am speaking of - When the airship gets destroyed and the survivors are stranded on the alien planet. Jolene Blalock (Lola Beck) picks up as the leader - her character was not presented with this impression earlier in the film. It also gets entirely too religious, though I understand the role of the religion in the film...).
The use of Marauder in the film is fantastic, though. I almost hope there's a fourth just so that role can shine even more. As with the second film, the new bug weaponry is pretty interesting and leads up to a grand ending, which does not fail too much, albeit it's a little over-the-top and corny. The political humor in the movie inspired much the same entertainment in this film as it did in the first. Yay for humor.

*Starship Troopers 3: 6.5 out of 10*

... I had too much time on my hands ...


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 25, 2008)

* Flight of the Red Ballooon- 7/10 *

I actually saw this in an old theatre in Calgary. The imagery was beautiful, the camerawork was fantastic and it had a nostalgic mood to it. Ghostly, sad and luminous. It was enjoyable to watch but... nothing happened. At all. I looked at my phone at about an hour and a half in, and I was shocked. There was no real conflict at that point in the film, so there was nothing to be resolved.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 25, 2008)

*La Femme Nikita*

My favourite of Luc Besson's films that I've seen so far, _Nikita_ has an artistic style to it that I found lacking in _Leon _and _The Fifth Element_. Spectacular action, good, dark humor, and great acting make it an action flick that's definitely worth seeing.

*8/10*


*The Wicker Man*

After being unable to get through more than 20 minutes of the remake, I rented the original from Netflix. I am very glad I did, too; it's a solid film that, although predictable, remains interesting and captivating throughout. Christopher Lee and Edward Woodward are both brilliant in it, and there are many scenes that are memorable, for various reasons- mostly fascination, but one or two that leave the viewer a bit unsettled, as the very last image does.

*7.5/10*


*Audition*

Oh god.

A splendidly-crafted film that builds up to the last half hour... at which point the tension is replaced by utter terror and disgust. It's really so brilliant how it's all constructed and how the climax is able to get under your skin _so easily_.

_Audition_ is a masterpiece and I highly recommend it to fans of horror films... but not to anyone with a weak stomach. Probably one of the most disturbing films I've seen, and one of the very few that I've actually had to pause and step away from for a moment.

*9/10*


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *Audition*
> 
> Oh god.
> 
> ...



Disgust would be the key word for that movie. You have a far stronger stomach than I, Blackjack.


----------



## runningman (Aug 25, 2008)

The Mummy. The new one. Something about a curse and a dragon or something. It was that memorable.

6/10 It actually wasn't all that bad just a bit too cheesy. Good family action/adventure.


----------



## GWARrior (Aug 25, 2008)

Across the Universe 10/10

wow.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 26, 2008)

"Lake of Fire" *|9/10|*

Tony Kaye ("American History X") worked on this film for something like fifteen years. His intent was to make a definitive documentary about the abortion debate.

The movie is shot in back and white which would lead you to believe that Kaye is making comments about right and wrong. However, Kaye points out that "B&W" is just an endless palette of grays. 

(Yeah, if you rent it, you'll notice that I'm paraphrasing the box -- I feel lazy tonight. The rest is me.)

"Lake of Fire" is shot beautifully. I know that sounds sick and beside the point given the subject matter, but, trust me, you'll notice the care that went into creating this film before the opening credits are finished.

(I'm also avoiding commenting on the content of the film. I'll write a bit as long as you promise to either email your views or take the commentary to Hyde Park--give the mods a break).

Here's the deal. It is obvious that Kaye is trying to remain neutral. There are interviews with doctors, clergy, pro-choice activists, politicians, philosophers, and nut-bags from both sides of the issue. There is a sequence that shows a doctor piecing a fetus together to ensure that there are no remains left in the mother's womb (shot as unsensationally, but with eyes wide open).

All in all I think Kaye does a good job of remaining objective. There isn't enough balance between mainstream and radical opinions--the crazies on both sides get a bit more screentime. However, it is infinitely more balanced than anything you would see on TV.

Did the movie change my opinion on the issue? Nope. I don't think it was meant to. I walked away shaken, sad, and a little less arrogant.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 29, 2008)

Beej here! Stealing AFG's laptop to write this.

*Below*

It's a story about a submarine during WWII that picks up British survivors of a German U-boat attack. After they rescue them- only three- a series of strange happenings begin, and it's unclear whether it's just coincidence or if it's something supernatural. This ambiguity continues throughout most of the film, and at the end leaves it a bit up to the audience to figure it out.

It was penned by Darren Aronofsky _(Requiem for a Dream_, _Pi_, _The Fountain_) and directed by David Twohy (_Pitch Black_), so it's a fairly talented crew working on it. The cast is made up primarily of lesser-known actors, but they pull of their parts very well. 

One thing that I really loved about it was that it was a horror movie that was actually pretty freaky, even though it is really a B-grade film. The jumps are more or less where you expect them to be, but they still manage to have a very eerie build-up (theres one part where a guy's looking at his reflection in the mirror, and it's about a half-second behind him, it's actually quite unsettling).

Another great thing was how it captured some of the 40's environment. Not just in the dialog, but in a lot of the props and mannerisms.

All in all, it's a well-done movie that's often overlooked. It's definitely worth a look for fans of a more twisted plot, but right now I have to go because AFG is taking back her computer and going to breakfast with Aris, Leah, and the Brits.

But yes, the film gets *7/10*. And AFG's computer is fuckingTINY, yo.


----------



## runningman (Aug 31, 2008)

Snakes on a plane. 5/10

Complete nonsense but actually not that bad if you just want some action with a ridiculous plot.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day - 8/10

a 1940's era tale. Miss Pettigrew (Frances McDormand) is a nanny that has just been dropped by her placement agency after being fired for the third time from another displeased client. In her desperation for employment she steals an address card to a new client, and is soon on their doorstep, posing as the new nanny from the agency. This new client turns out to be, Delysia Lafosse (Amy Adams), a young singer/actress wannabe who is competing for the lead in a big production play. She has no children and wants a nanny more as a secretary or "social secretary" as she later calls Miss Pettigrew. Within a matter of minutes of her arrival Miss Pettigrew helps Delysia outwit two of the three men she is seeing, avoiding a possible catastrophe. This makes Delysia worship Miss Pettigrew and before long she is whisking her away to a fashion show and salon before a cocktail party in the evening.

As the characters play with love like a fine chess game, Miss Pettigrew helps Delysia maneuver through this dazzling champagne 'n' strawberry-drenched world of revelries that the rich use in a desperate attempt to conceal the looming dread of WWII, meanwhile enjoying tidbits of luxuries she would never have dreamed of.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 31, 2008)

Honeydripper 6/10

Danny Glover stars as Pine Top Purvis, owner of a 1950 Alabama juke joint whose glory days are gone and debts are piling up. To save his club, Purvis hires R&B sensation Guitar Sam. But when Sam doesn't show, desperate times call for desperate measures. Now, the only cure for Pine Top's blues is to bust a local guitar-playing vagabond out of jail and have him masquerade as Guitar Sam long enough to fill the club and collect the cash.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Hamlet 2 |6/10|*

Hamlet 2 is a mash-up of "Waiting for Guffman" and "Dangerous Minds" that plays as if it were co-written by John Waters (circa 1972) and Larry David (2008).

The basic premise concerns the efforts of a failed actor turned drama teacher who mounts one last play to save his job, inspire his students, and achieve closure with his abusive father. The play is a sequel to William Shakespeare's Hamlet (Hamlet and Jesus Christ go back in time to avert the tragic events in the original play).

The main character is a talentless, spastic, racist, hysterical, narcissistic, clueless, wimp. Much of the "humor" is based on how much mental and physical abuse the character can take. If you dig Larry David (or thought "Freddy Got Fingered" was a masterpiece), this stuff might play for you, but it just made me feel squirmy.

The last part of the film (The actual production of Hamlet 2) is actually damn funny. However, if musical numbers with titles like "Rock Me Sexy Jesus" and "Raped in the Face" bother you, you might want to see something else.

*Death Race |4/10|*

Four stars for cool explosions and Joan Allen as super-bitch. No stars for being another Paul W.S. Anderson shitfest. Seriously, people make fun of Uwe Boll, but at least he isn't rewarded with more cash for better actors each time he makes an awful movie.


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

Last Temptation Of Christ, 9/10

Very Bizarre film, Intriguing because it humanizes aspects of the divine. WARNING: Not for the devoutly religious or people of closed perceptions.


----------



## Victim (Sep 2, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Norbit 0-10
> 
> Why the hell does Eddie Murpy even bother anymore?




Eddie Murphy needs to come to the realization that he just isn't funny anymore.


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> Eddie Murphy needs to come to the realization that he just isn't funny anymore.



Bizzare, from Eminems group D12:
"Flying down sunset smoking crack
Transvestite in the front
Eddie Murphy in the back"

Now THATS FUNNY!


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 2, 2008)

die hard (number 1). 10/10. So much awesomeness, I couldn't stop staring at the screen when it finished!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 7, 2008)

Forever Mine (1999) ~ I LOVED this movie! But then again I'm a hopeless romantic! :happy:

9/10


----------



## bexy (Sep 7, 2008)

I watched Walk Hard last night, oh my it was awesome!! Very funny, silly and also a little bit touching. 8.5/10


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Bangkok Dangerous

Rating: 6/10

Basically another hitman movie where the guy develops some kind of conscience by the end. Not a new formula, by any means, though there were a few interesting things along the way that could've been focused on more, prompting me to knock a point. The last 10-15 minutes is what knocked off 3 points for me. Just felt terribly out of character.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 7, 2008)

Last one I watched at the theater was Tropic Thunder. I personally loved it and laughed my ass off. I'd say 8/10. 

Last one I watched at home was Good Luck Chuck...with the exception of the stereotyped BBW, I thought it was pretty funny. I'd say 7/10.


----------



## Victim (Sep 8, 2008)

Just watched Speed Racer. Would have been MUCH better if the racing wasn't so ridiculously farfetched. The show was nowhere near that bad...

6/10.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Prophecy-1995 Thriller/Horror starring Christopher Walken. Give it 8.5/10
And interesting take faith and a battle between bad and good angels.
Walken steals the show as an angry Angel Gabriel. Eric Stoltz also does a good job as Simon and Viggo Mortensen is outstanding as Lucifer. How can you not like a movie with Walken in it? Also Mortensen delivers one of the oddest movie lines ever spoken "I can lay you out and fill your mouth with your mother's feces; or, we can talk."


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 11, 2008)

*AN AMERICAN CRIME 10 / 10 with Ellen Page, seriously the most disturbing movie I HAVE ever seen in my life, based on court testimony of a child tortured over a 2 month period in rural indiana in the mid 60's.....i am stunned and reeling....wow..powerful film*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 11, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AN AMERICAN CRIME 10 / 10 with Ellen Page, seriously the most disturbing movie I HAVE ever seen in my life, based on court testimony of a child tortured over a 2 month period in rural indiana in the mid 60's.....i am stunned and reeling....wow..powerful film*



I saw this the other day and it is very disturbing....the torture and mutilation that this girl suffered haunted me for the rest of that night.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2008)

*Heat *

Probably the best crime movie I've ever seen. Pacino and de Niro prove why they're considered legends, and Michael Mann's direction and writing are fantastic.

*10/10*


*One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*

Hilarious and tragic. Excellent performances from Jack Nicholson, Louise Fletcher, and especially Brad Dourif in one of his earliest roles. Christopher Lloyd, Danny DeVito and Vincent Schiavelli also put forth good performances.

The ending is, of course, great. It's utterly tragic and at the same time triumphant, in a way.

Great film. Great, great film.

*10/10*


*The Orphanage*

A Spanish film, this one freaked me out. Skin-crawling in parts, with jump scenes that were actually very effective and a story that was captivating. The secrets that are unearthed are disturbing and fascinating, and the ending is left open to interpretation.

Particularly good was one scene with a medium- I was kept on the edge of my seat for the entirety of it because it's done so well and it's so tense.

*8/10*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 13, 2008)

Pan's Labyrinth - 10/10

I thought it was amazingly phenominal. I cried at the end.


----------



## corbinFA (Sep 13, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Pan's Labyrinth - 10/10
> 
> I thought it was amazingly phenominal. I cried at the end.



Totally agree with you on that one. Probably my favorite movie ever, simply because it was so original. I liked how they mixed real life scenarios in with fantasy too.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Sep 13, 2008)

In the theater - Tropic Thunder - I enjoyed it more then I thought I would *7/10*

At home - The Bucket List - *8/10*


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 14, 2008)

Bangkok Dangerous - Nicolas Cage, plays Joe, an anonymous assassin, who travels to Bangkok to complete a series of contract killings. It is was very enjoyabe, a lot of action... However the movie ended strangely, left you feeling "why did he do that?" 7/10


Awake - This is the story of a man who has to undergo heart transplant surgery. However, during the whole surgery, he is awake, and can feel all the pain, and hear every word that is said in the room, although he was paralyzed and could not do anything about it. I enjoyed this movie. It was a great storyline, and the actors were wonderful. 9/10


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 14, 2008)

*Half Nelson* - Starring Ryan Gosling as a young, white teacher with a drug habit who teaches at a predominantly black inner-city school. On the surface it seemed a bit cliche to me, but after watching it I changed my mind completely. It was really well done and is a worthy follow-up to Gosling's last, and also excellent, film Lars and the Real Girl. 8/10


----------



## washburn (Sep 15, 2008)

Lars and the real girl ROCKED! it had good story and was hilarious too! OMG the reading to the kindergarten scene roflmao!

Anyhow, Dragonball, path to power, 5/10, those anime writers are real pervs.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 15, 2008)

washburn said:


> Lars and the real girl ROCKED! it had good story and was hilarious too! OMG the reading to the kindergarten scene roflmao!



Yeah, it was pretty funny. It has some poignant moments too. Definitely a movie that wasn't as successful as it should have been. Based on the ending, they could totally make a sequel (which I hope they do).


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 15, 2008)

House Bunny 

7/10

I KNOW, I KNOW. You guys are probably going, 'lolwut?' but it was actually pretty funny. It's not a movie to brag about watching, it doesn't have any subtle political commentary or cutting-edge jokes. I laughed, plain and simple. It was directed by Fred Wolf, if anyone cares. 


Now that any movie credibility I have is gone, I'll go on. 


Sans Soleil 

10/10 

SO. BEAUTIFUL. I cannot even express it. It's the kind of movie that just makes you sick to your stomach with sadness. It's broken and wistful and the imagery is perfect. It's told in a documentry style, about Japan in the early 80s. 

La Jetee

10/10

Innovative and perfectly executed. It achieves so much with so little. One of the best science fiction movies I've ever seen, to be honest with you. It's only about half an hour long, and is told in still images with narration, and is essentially about post World War 3 in France. 

La Jetee was actually the inspiration for the movie 12 Monkeys, btw. 

Both of the above were directed by Chris Marker.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2008)

The Forbidden Kingdom with Jet Li and Jackie Chan...

I give that one a 9.9999999999999/10

Why that, you ask? Because I'm mad that I can't do kung-fu like that!


----------



## Victim (Sep 15, 2008)

What, not even the Shadow Kick from Virtua Fighter 2?


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 15, 2008)

washburn said:


> Lars and the real girl ROCKED! it had good story and was hilarious too! OMG the reading to the kindergarten scene roflmao!



I enjoyed it but I didn't realize it was going to be such a homogenized "feel good" movie. That movie could have been G-rated. I was hoping to see a scene where he tries to screw that blow-up doll--or something with a tad more edge! It was ultra sweet but still very good.

Last night I saw "Balls of Fury" at a friend's house on their Pay-for-view. Pretty funny. Lotta Bruce Lee references. This is the type of movie I'm assuming Will Farrell was trying to make with that stupid ice-skating movie he made. I give "Balls of Fury" a 7/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

Tiptoes 8/10

It was very sweet and a good story, but Matthew McHoweveryouspellhisname was a real jerk. The ending also threw me off a bit, but Gary Oldman kissing Kate Beckinsale is so hot.

And I dont know HOW they did it, but Gary made a good dwarf.

And Peter Dinklage is so hot.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

washburn said:


> Lars and the real girl ROCKED! it had good story and was hilarious too! OMG the reading to the kindergarten scene roflmao!



*I dug Lars alot and told lots of people about it..although it takes along time to develop.........it was so funny and insane 

THE ULTIMATE GIFT - 10/10
I have seen it before but liked it so much that when I got it via blockbusteronline for the 2nd time....i HAD to watch it again...just keeping life simple and breaking it down to what is really IMPORTANT in life...
*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> And Peter Dinklage is so hot.



*OMG I SO DIG HIM!!!! he is one sexy motherfkin dwarf or whatever he is...I saw him in some very obscure movie in which he rides a motorcycle and wears black leather and is with a carnival or something strange?

Did you see him in NIP/TUCK?

IF i could give out some HOLIER THEN GRAIL REP..i would....
*


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 17, 2008)

RocknRolla - 8/10 - Pure Magic


----------



## Rowan (Sep 17, 2008)

P.S. I Love You - 6/10

This was a good movie, but it lost points with me for the completely awkward way it went from Hillary Swank and Gerard Butler fighting but then laughing in bed together to all of a sudden him being dead. I was like.... wtf?

The rest of the story was somewhat charming, but was kind of disjointed in places.


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 17, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OMG I SO DIG HIM!!!! he is one sexy motherfkin dwarf or whatever he is...I saw him in some very obscure movie in which he rides a motorcycle and wears black leather and is with a carnival or something strange?
> 
> *



He is so hot. In Tiptoes he was a French biker, complete with hot black leather. YUM.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 18, 2008)

I just watched Beautiful on encore tonight. I liked it. I give it an 8.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 18, 2008)

A Fistful of Dollars with Lee Van Cleef the ultimate badass and Clint Eastwood

9.9!!!


----------



## Victim (Sep 19, 2008)

Just saw Burn After Reading last night. There are many movies that try quite on purpose to make no sense whatsoever, and this is the best of the lot. A great character piece than can show the utter futility of life and how fate just doesn't give a crap sometimes. Brad Pitt was SO damn good as a complete and total phucktard. 8/10.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 20, 2008)

Finally got to see _Mama Mia_ tonight, dragging Burtimus and Abster along for the fun. It was awesome! I'm going through a somewhat stressful and difficult time right now and the total immersion that the movie offered was just what I needed. I was completely sucked in -- crying, laughing, bobbing, but thankfully for the others around me not singing.  I give it a 9/10.


----------



## southernfa (Sep 20, 2008)

- Vantage Point on DVD. 4/10 Promising concept in showing the same 30 minutes from different perspectives. If they had trimmed the car chases down they could have got it down to about 30 mins too. Predictable and jingoistic. Tedious.
- The Dark Knight. 6/10 Too dark for kids. Not bad but Heath Ledger's Joker didn't do it for me.


----------



## toni (Sep 21, 2008)

Lakeview Terrace- 5/10 Very long for no reason. Two hour build up for 30 seconds of action.


----------



## bexy (Sep 21, 2008)

I just watched The Birdcage for the first time.
Nathan Lane is amazing!
The film is funny, heart wrenching and brilliantly acted. I loved it! 10/10!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 21, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I just watched The Birdcage for the first time.
> Nathan Lane is amazing!
> The film is funny, heart wrenching and brilliantly acted. I loved it! 10/10!



Yeah, isn't it great? It's one of my favorite movies. Hank Azaria is marvelous, and what can I say about Robin Williams? He's just freakin' amazing. Thanks for reminding me about this movie. Time to watch it again.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 27, 2008)

*SMART PEOPLE 8/10*

with ELLEN PAGE from JUNO..she's much like other roles..and Sarah Jessica Parker is very sex in the city=ish....I enjoyed it although it was kinda akward .......


----------



## southernfa (Sep 27, 2008)

The latest Mummy movie. 10/10. OK, so I had to borrow a 10 year old kid to justify going but it was worth it. Good old fashioned boy's own adventure and for any of you ladies who get dragged along, Brendan Fraser gets his shirt off.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Eagle Eye |7/10|*

This movie is getting trashed on Rotten Tomatoes (25%), but I think the film is good dumb fun. About par with last Die Hard flick except this film has better action sequences. Catch a matinee.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 28, 2008)

PAPER MOON ~ 9/10

So cute and such a nice movie to watch with the whole family!


----------



## toni (Sep 28, 2008)

Eagle Eye - 8/10 it was long but kept you interested.


----------



## washburn (Oct 5, 2008)

Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny 9/10
All I gotta say about this one is, "Lets go down the strawberry river!" hahahaha


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 5, 2008)

*PRIMAL FEAR - 10 / 10
old film from 1996 I believe with a much younger richard gere and one of my all time favorite actors of all time I <3 EDWARD NORTON...he is insanely genius in this role.....about an alter boy accused of murder *


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw Juno last week and loved it, like 9 outta 10.

Today we watched Mrs. Palfrey at the Claremont. AMAZING!! loved it! 10/10


----------



## southernfa (Oct 5, 2008)

Charlie Wilson's War (DVD). Hmmm, this is a very well made film that accurately presents America's international policy at its very worst in an amazingly patriotic way. Take a Robert Fisk tomb to bed afterwards as an antidote perhaps. The dialogue is brilliant; very fast and very, very funny in parts.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 5, 2008)

*Snakes On A Plane*...It was exactly what you think it will be. 

*The Brave One*...While I like watching revenge in action as much as the next person, this was, as I say when I see a so-so movie...do-do-do-doo-doo. Let's give it a *5/10*

I need to get to a video store. On Demand is not doing it for me, at the moment.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 6, 2008)

"Blindness" 6.5|10

This film was directed by Fernando Meirelles. His first two films ("City of God", and "The Constant Gardner") are favorites of mine. "Blindness" not so much.

Without getting to in-depth, the problem is that the film is too arty by half. Meirelles is a visual genius. Check out "The Constant Gardner". His ability to use camera angles and lighting to convey the emotional torment of a man who doesn't express emotion is breathtaking. 

In ""Blindness" Meirelles desaturates everything to gold blues and grays; overexposed light blooms and blows out images; scenes are shot in reflections and through broken glass; sections of the film are purposely out of focus; numerous strange shots of people being obscured by moving objects. It is cool and very well done, but there is just way too much of it. 

Three parties walked out of the film when I saw it. I admire the craftsmanship that went into the film, but I was too busy trying to figure out what I was looking at to really enjoy it.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Lives of Others
(Das Leben der Anderen)*

In the mid-80's in East Germany, the Stasi is the secret police whose mission is to detect and arrest dissidents and people who want to head to the West. Weisler is a member of this organization, and he is appointed to perform surveillance on an author, Dreyman.

The film is brilliant. It won the Oscar in 2007 for Best Foreign Language Film, and certainly deserves it. Every bit of it is excellent, and although it's slow to begin with, it hooks the viewer quickly. By the end of the film, there's no escaping the narrative's grasp.

There were several moments where I was utterly captivated, and it's really the acting and the dialogue that do it, as the cinematography is extremely straightforward. And the ending was so immensely powerful- one of the few times I've actually begged and pleaded with the characters to do something while watching a movie.

*10/10*.

Rent this and be amazed. It's an excellent, excellent drama.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *PRIMAL FEAR - 10 / 10
> old film from 1996 I believe with a much younger richard gere and one of my all time favorite actors of all time I <3 EDWARD NORTON...he is insanely genius in this role.....about an alter boy accused of murder *



I agree with you about this film, and what's even more impressive, this is the first Hollywood movie Edward Norton acted in. (Prior to Primal Fear he was in a little educational video about learning to speak english.)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last film I liked was *30 Days Of Night* A group of vampires invade a town in Alaska just as it is going into their month long 24 hr dark cycle. This lets the vampries create havoc all the time. And the do just that, This is another new twist on the old vampire tales. It very interesting and will keep you on the edge of your seat. Good monsters. Good special effects. What an ending!!!! I'll give it a 7 out of 10. And if you compare it strickly to other vampire movies it would be a 9 out of 10.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> *The Lives of Others
> (Das Leben der Anderen)*
> 
> In the mid-80's in East Germany, the Stasi is the secret police whose mission is to detect and arrest dissidents and people who want to head to the West. Weisler is a member of this organization, and he is appointed to perform surveillance on an author, Dreyman.
> ...



That is a great movie. I watched it for a German film class. When he moves the typewriter from its hiding place and got the red ink on his hands I immediately thought of the saying "caught red handed." I asked the professor, who is from Germany if there was a saying like that in German, but there is not. Oh well, though not intentional, it was still apropos of the story.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 11, 2008)

*The Fugitive*

It's an action/thriller that doesn't really leave its genre, but instead does its genre exceptionally well. Especially good in the film is Tommy Lee Jones, playing the U.S. Marshal whose mission it is to recover Harrison Ford, who escaped from a prison bus after being wrongly convicted of the murder of his wife.

*8/10*. Absolutely worth seeing, although not much more than an extremely well-done popcorn flick.



*Picnic at Hanging Rock*

Basically, a girls' boarding school takes a day trip to Hanging Rock. When three of the girls explore, they disappear. The rest of the film is spent attempting to figure out what happened.

It's a heavy film, and a bit frustrating in the lack of anything concrete. No real reliable explanation is given, and this is both the most clever and the most aggravating thing that director Peter Weir could've done.

It's a brilliant movie, but like with, say, a David Lynch film, its esoteric nature and lack of denouement mean that it's not recommended for the casual viewer.

*7.5/10*



*Iron Man*

Fuckin' awesome. 2008 is probably the best year for superheroes in recent memory. Tony Stark is a welcome change to the formula, as well; instead of the hero who has their powers thrust upon them, forcing them to cope, he decides to become Iron Man and is quite resolute in it.

Also a welcome shift is a protagonist who's an asshole, far beyond Christian Bale's Bruce Wayne. This is very evident even in just the first five minutes of the film, and it helps to create a character that is a polar opposite to the more mild-mannered Peter Parker and the like.

The action in the movie is also great. Well-done CGI work make the more intense battle scenes nothing short of stunning.

*9/10*. Definitely one of the better films of the year.




*Dog Day Afternoon*

A brilliant film with excellent performances all around.

It shifts rapidly from absurd hilarity to shocking tragedy, and the most interesting thing is that you're rooting for a bad guy throughout the movie, _and you know it_. Al Pacino's Sonny is a bank robber who you can sympathize with somehow, and who is far more human than most other characters I've seen in similar movies.

This is actually probably due to it being based on actual events rather than being completely fiction.

Additionally, one thing that I like about Sidney Lumet's directing is that it's based so heavily around the people in front of the camera instead of the ideas of the people behind it. The cinematography is very steady and simple and the focus is on the characters, which works perfectly in a film like this where the characters _are _the film.

*10/10*. Truly outstanding.




*Saw IV*

Now, I'm a fan of the _Saw_ series. I loved the first one, and I was pleased, although significantly less so, with the second and third installments. So when I say that this fourth bit of the series is a massive disappointment, know that I really, _really _wanted to like it and I'm probably giving it a higher grade than I should.

It picks up shortly after- or maybe during- the events of _Saw III_. Honestly, I'm not sure, since the timeline is so ridiculously jumbled that it's difficult to tell what goes when. The principal actors aren't so great- except for Tobin Bell, who actually was quite good- but the people who are in the film for one scene- usually a death scene- are surprisingly good at what they have to do. Their reactions to their impending deaths are actually believable, and that's something that a lot of horror movies just can't get right for some reason.

The traps in this film- which are really characters themselves in the series- were mostly uninspired. There were only a couple that really stood out with regard to concept. I do have to give credit where it's due for the execution, though, because as weak as the ideas were, the effort that went into constructing the traps and making them the best they could be is certainly noteworthy.

Admittedly, I still have high hopes for what's supposedly the final installment in the series, which comes out in a couple weeks. At the very least, it couldn't be much worse than this bloody mess.

*4.5/10*


----------



## furious styles (Oct 11, 2008)

*Primer - 8/10* : Awesome concept, especially if you're into time related physics issues and conundrums. Or just a nerd. Directing/Acting not top notch but independently produced and funded so not really a point of note.

*Bomb the System - 7/10* : The storyline was pretty formulaic and sort of terrible. The acting was spotty. The direction was lukewarm. However the soundtrack, atmosphere, and vibe were amazing and made the movie. If graffiti is your thing, you'll be surprised at how on point all the terminology and methods are.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 11, 2008)

*Noises Off! - 9/10*
This wonderfully cast film had me laughing almost from start to finish. I truly hope that this is not what really happens behind the stage of a Broadway show! I saw a performance of this about 8 or 9 years ago on stage, and it's a hard play to present in film form, only because some of the magic of watching a play from "backstage" onstage is lost on the DVD. But the benefits of having it on film is you get top-grade acting, and you can catch every little detail. The physical comedy throughout the show has to be so beyond perfect, as the viewer can watch complete and utter chaos erupt behind the set. From slippery sardines on the floor to the travelling whiskey bottle, to props appearing and disappearing (and reappearing elsewhere), nothing for this Broadway-bound show seem to go right. The portion of the film we see backstage is simply magical to watch, as there is nearly no true dialogue other than what the actors are saying off screen, "on stage." The talent these actors display amazes me. I would recommend this film to anyone with an urge to laugh for an hour straight.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 12, 2008)

*Into the Wild - 9/10* : Simply one of the finest films I've ever seen. Direction, casting, and story (based after a fantastic book and true account, btw) all nearly flawless. See this.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 12, 2008)

Body of Lies. 8/10. Great acting, faboo cinematography, great music, and near perfect pacing. Only problem? Totally, completely predictable. I mean it's bad when I can see what's coming since I'm usually surprised by the most obvious of plot developments.  It was also a little preachy but since it's preachy about what I believe in, I can forgive them that.


----------



## Happenstance (Oct 12, 2008)

The Elephant Man - 9/10

A great film of an incredible story, this one restored a bit of my faith in humanity. Terrific acting, one point off for some imperfect scripting and for David Lynch not ending the movie half a minute earlier.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Quarantine 8/10*

"Quarantine" is a remake of the sensational Spanish thriller "Rec". I know, Hollywood remakes of foreign horror films usually suck (Dark Water, One Missed Call, Pulse, etc.), and that the "shaky cam" thing (Blair Witch, Cloverfield, Diary of the Dead, etc.) is annoying, but "Quarantine" jumps these hurdles easily and turns out to be something I haven't seen in awhile: An actual scary movie.

I'm not going to give out any plot points. The strength of the film is that the first person camera angle is used to build suspense rather than disorientate. The pacing is excellent: the film builds from light humor, to drama, to dread, to flat out terror. 

Comparison: "About as good as "The Descent"


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 13, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> *Quarantine 8/10*
> 
> "Quarantine" is a remake of the sensational Spanish thriller "Rec". I know, Hollywood remakes of foreign horror films usually suck (Dark Water, One Missed Call, Pulse, etc.), and that the "shaky cam" thing (Blair Witch, Cloverfield, Diary of the Dead, etc.) is annoying, but "Quarantine" jumps these hurdles easily and turns out to be something I haven't seen in awhile: An actual scary movie.
> 
> ...



Although I'm going to wait for the DVD, I will say that I'm extremely pleased about this review. I had high hopes for the film.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 17, 2008)

*Peeping Tom*

A film by British director Michael Powell, it is the story of a murderer who films his victims as he kills them with a spike attached to the camera's tripod.

The main character, Mark Lewis, is soft-spoken and shy, and when he shifts from that to the more resolute and firm attitude that he adopts when behind his camera, it's positively chilling. Perhaps even more so than Norman Bates of _Psycho_, which shares similar themes and was released the same year (1960).

The main issue I had with the film was that it at first seemed to meander, having no real direction. When the movie begins, there's a sense that it's actually about ten or fifteen minutes in already. It's disorienting and frustrating. Although in retrospect, this also does fit in with the film's main character and indeed the title of the film- it's almost as though the audience is some sort of voyeur, peeking in just a bit too late to catch the beginning of the act.

It's a fascinating, captivating thriller, and very timely for this season. I'd kind of expect to see it on AMC or something since Halloween's so close.

Anyways, *8.5/10*. I feel that I have to bump my grade down a smidge since I love movies about photography and videography and probably rate them higher than I would objectively


----------



## C Side BBW Lover (Oct 17, 2008)

*The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.*
1/10--and if I could go lower, I would. 

What a waste of almost 2 hours, despite Jim Carrey and Kate Winslow being in it.


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 17, 2008)

Braveheart (again!!!!) *100 million-billion/10*

My favorite movie of all time. Its the best. I only watch a few times a year because it really takes a toll on me physically. I cry (RE: bawl like a baby) from the very beginning to the credits. My shirt is soaked in tears and snot and I look so run down afterwards. I cry so hard that I get a headache and often times need a long nap afterwards. But... its worth it.

The story, even if its not all completely true, is just so beautiful. I have to give Mel some serious fricken props for acting in AND directing such a emotional movie.

One of my favorite scenes doesnt have any lines in it. The prince of England is marrying the princess of France and its quite obviouse from his glance to his male-lover, that he has no feelings whatsoever for this girl. When the ceremony is over, instead of giving her a deep passionate kiss, he pecks her quickly on the cheek. The expression on her face says it all. 

And the battles scenes!! Gory, bloody and disgusting but filmed impeccably. Body parts flying about, screams and gushing blood... so gross, but so hard to turn away from!

Some of my favorite actors are in it as well. Mel :smitten:, Brendan Gleeson, David O'Hara and the crazy old dude who got arrowed (haha homestar!) and chopped and axed. I dont know who he is, but the was fucking awesome!


----------



## frankman (Oct 18, 2008)

In Bruges: 9/10

Two hitmen are ordered to go to Bruges (it's in Belgium). One's a calm sightseeing type (Brendan gleeson), the other's a loose canon (Collin Farrel). What ensues is a nod to Pinter's "the Dumbwaiter", madness involving drugs, racist midgets, betrayal and shoot outs.

What a movie! It sort of balances on the edge of comedy and thriller, but in a good way. It has some scenes you'll never forget. In short, it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 18, 2008)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> *The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.*
> 1/10--and if I could go lower, I would.
> 
> What a waste of almost 2 hours, despite Jim Carrey and Kate Winslow being in it.



what? did we see the same film? how is there nothing you could relate to in there? do you not wonder about the workings of the human mind/memory?
urk, different strokes I guess

*batteries not included - 8/10 - beautifully crafted piece of magical story telling without this film I doubt we would have droid stars like R2-d2 or wall-e, and the human actors are good too.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Clear and Present Danger - I give it a 9 for intrigue, adventure and GREAT leading hollywood men (LOVE Harrison AND Willem!) :eat2: :wubu: :kiss2: :smitten:


----------



## fiore (Oct 18, 2008)

The Departed 11/10

I love that movie, haha


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 18, 2008)

*The Visitor*- 7/10. I really WANTED this to be a 10/10 but it just wasn't. I think I liked the idea of the movie more than the movie itself. It was a bit slow moving, and it doesn't help that the Stever likes to analyze movies during the movie so I usually end up missing a lot of stuff...but it was a great theme and for the most part I liked it..so 7/10


----------



## moore2me (Oct 18, 2008)

*Atonement* -9 out of 10. When movies make me learn something, that is a real plus. I learned things I did not know about WWI, specifically dealing with the brutality of the war. At times the movie is a little confusing because it doesn't follow a straight time line and shows alternate realities happening to the characters. This would tend to confuse a person watching the movie on a casual basis. But, overall I really liked it - it surprised me and movies do not often do that. 


The one thing I did not like about the movie was Keira Knightley and her skinny little self. She looks like a little waif instead of a fully grown woman. I could not even tell that the woman had breasts when she wore a revealing evening gown. Her wardrobe was beautiful and kudos to the designer, but my God woman, you need to start eating again. You did not look this bad in your earlier films. Hollywood should stop hiring her (and other women) who are alarmingly thin. Keira is a good actress but the image she is putting out for impressionable young girls is dangerous.


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

C Side BBW Lover said:


> *The Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.*
> 1/10--and if I could go lower, I would.
> 
> What a waste of almost 2 hours, despite Jim Carrey and Kate Winslow being in it.



You are mad that movie is a masterpiece :doh:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> You are mad that movie is a masterpiece :doh:



Agreed. Brilliant film: funny, smart--verging on profound.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 19, 2008)

The movie was ok, but the popcorn was better. Maybe a 6 out of 10


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 19, 2008)

"W." 7/10

I was thrilled Oliver Stone announced that he was going to direct a biography of George W. Bush. The fact that the film was being made while Bush was still in office (and slated to be released before a presidential election to boot) lent the impression that Stone was gearing up for some seriously loopy satire--a little catharsis after 8 years of stupidity.

Turns out that "W." is a well mannered biopic. I'm sure that the extended Bush family aren't very happy with the film, but, there isn't anything in "W" that hasn't already been covered before in the mainstream press.

--That Bush is a nice enough guy--brash, clueless, a good ol' boy. That he was wild and unfocused as a young man and an alcoholic until 40. That he is a born again Christian.
--That W's (Stone speculates) behavior (from his alcoholism to his need to take out Saddam Hussein) are really his way of getting attention from a distant and disapproving father.
--That Bush failed upward and was not intellectually equipped to deal with complex political animals like Karl Rove and Dick Cheney. That Bush imagined that he was leading when he was actually being led.

That said, the film is never boring. The performances are universally excellent and the story is told well.

So, not the film I wanted to see, but pretty good nonetheless.


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 19, 2008)

Sex and the city, was an ok film it was just like watching a feature length version of the tv program, i loved the series and this film i think was just as good! 8 out of 10


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 19, 2008)

BASEketBALL 8/10 - classic stuff dude.


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Knocked Up 8/10

A brill movie with pleanty of laugh out loud moments .


----------



## george83 (Oct 21, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind.

I was really looking forward to this movie but I found it a huge disapointment!

The only scene that raised any laughs from me was the making of ghostbusters.

2/10


----------



## Lady at Large (Oct 21, 2008)

Idiocracy 7/10...funny and oddly sad.


----------



## washburn (Oct 23, 2008)

Hannibal Rising 10/10
Dr. Lector is the best anti protagonist to ever be written. 

View attachment 2w3e2yd.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 24, 2008)

The Wizard of Gore - 6/10

Mildly entertaining re-make, worth watching for Crispin Glover. He's pretty much awesome in every role he's in. Brad Dourif (the voice of Chucky) is also present


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

The Tall Guy.

Classic 80's brit movie. Lots of laughs for me, plus lots of cameos from various brithish celebs.

Great movie

8/10


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 24, 2008)

washburn said:


> Hannibal Rising 10/10
> Dr. Lector is the best anti protagonist to ever be written.



Just watched this the other night - enjoyed it but the book was SO much better!


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 24, 2008)

*Saw V* - 7/10 - some good killings - but would rather have had more story on the kill"ees" instead of the killers... I love me some good hacker movies!


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 24, 2008)

washburn said:


> Hannibal Rising 10/10
> Dr. Lector is the best anti protagonist to ever be written.



LOOOVVVEEE that movie!! That guy was PERFECT as a young Hannibal. I saw it at the theater with a bunch of girls from work and for days afterwards we just went around yelling out "Cheeks! I want CHEEKS!!!"



mk. *The Descent 6/10*

The gore was pretty decent (haha!) and the Crawlers were freaky looking, but the since it takes place in caves, it was very dark and hard to see at times. Loved the ending tho, it was shocking.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 24, 2008)

Hedwig and the Angry Inch - 10/10!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 25, 2008)

ClockworkOrange said:


> The Wizard of Gore - 6/10
> Mildly entertaining re-make, worth watching for Crispin Glover. He's pretty much awesome in every role he's in. Brad Dourif (the voice of Chucky) is also present



I was actually kind of shocked by this one. It was way better than it had any right to be (but still pretty lousy).


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 25, 2008)

Saw V 2/10

This series is dead. 

At least 30 minutes of the film are dedicated to flashbacks to the other four films. Another thirty are dedicated to establishing that Detective Mark Hoffman (the piece of wood that looks like the other piece of wood except that he is a cop and not FBI) was actually a Jigsaw apprentice from the start of the first film (He assisted with the barb wire trap in Saw). A certain portion is set aside to establish that Jigsaw's ex has been willed a secret (to be revealed in saw VII) and that there is another FBI agent in place in case the current one (to be killed in Saw VI). Another portion is used to establish that Jigsaw is not only clever, but neigh well omnipotent--apparently having a jaundiced view of human nature allows you to see into the future (a week after you are dead, within a couple seconds). So, all that is left are the traps... 

The traps are lame: [Spoilers] "Crush your hands or be cut in half by a pendulum", "Drown in Plexiglas box", "Grab key and kill a stranger or loose your head--pause and get blown up", "Break glass and dive in chute--pause and get blown up", "Electrocute someone or be electrocuted--pause and get blown up", Saw your arm in half until you have spent five pints of blood--pause, and, surprise, you get blown up".[/SPOILERS]

Then some dude gets crushed in a trash compactor. Not sure why.

Avoid. Nothing to see here folks.


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 25, 2008)

doomsday........4


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 25, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> doomsday........4



Really? I'm not going to argue. 

'Cept Malcolm McDowell as a former scientist pretending to be to be an King Arthur vis a vis Julius Ceaser is worth, at least, a five.


----------



## toni (Oct 25, 2008)

8/10- Saw V

Guilty pleasure here. I know they are dragging it out and it is getting old but I love all the Saw movies. I hope they keep making them every year. The plot is ok but the real plus to this movie is that it keeps you guessing. It is never what you think.


----------



## toni (Oct 25, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Saw V 2/10
> 
> 
> Then some dude gets crushed in a trash compactor. Not sure why.
> ...



Are you talking about the end? You don't know who or why that guy got crushed? He was a key character in the film. Did you get up to go to the bathroom or something?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 25, 2008)

toni said:


> Are you talking about the end? You don't know who or why that guy got crushed? He was a key character in the film. Did you get up to go to the bathroom or something?



That was sarcasm. I know what was going going on. 

The series has come to the point where the writers can just kill any character as long they create a vague setup for a replacement. The series has gone from kinda clever to just being arbitrary.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 26, 2008)

nick and norah's infinite playlist gets a 10 from me.

1. michael cera
2. michael cera in a small yellow car
3. devendra banhart cameo during a scene where they're talking about orgasms? yes
4. the soundtrack!!!!
5. it takes place in pretty much every place i hang out in and also, gave me an intense craving for some gray's papaya.
6. also i found the story line, while yeah maybe it was a bit preposterous, it looked fun as hell and also was endearing


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 26, 2008)

high school musical 5
4?

0/10

if my friends weren't with me, i would've walked out. however, if my friends weren't with me, i wouldn't have gone to it anyway. i could've avoided this whole situation.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 26, 2008)

Insomnia Insanity made me watch it in its entirety, I swear. 

Dog of Flanders -20/10.

Shame on you, Jon Voigt.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 26, 2008)

Heat. 
9.5/10

I really, really thought this film was top stuff. Pichino and De Niro, what a great thing, then theres everybody else as well, who put in great performances as well.


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Whats eating Gilbert Grape.

I brill heart touching movie back in the day when Leo Dicapio was a fantastic actor. Depp and Juliette Lewis are in fine form also.

9/10


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2008)

Australian Lord said:


> Heat.
> 9.5/10
> 
> I really, really thought this film was top stuff. Pichino and De Niro, what a great thing, then theres everybody else as well, who put in great performances as well.



*Pacino

It's really one of the best crime movies ever made. You should watch it several times in your life. It's *THAT GREAT*.


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Goldeneye - One of the best Bond movies, and the only good one starring Pierce Brosnan.

Great cast, great script, great baddies and of course it give us the greatest computer game ever made.

10/10


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

george83 said:


> Goldeneye - One of the best Bond movies, and the only good one starring Pierce Brosnan.
> 
> Great cast, great script, great baddies and of course it give us the greatest computer game ever made.
> 
> 10/10



I was always more partial to Perfect Dark myself, but you DO have to pay homage to the original...


----------



## Paquito (Oct 28, 2008)

Saw V

While I'm a big fan of the entire Saw franchise, I was somewhat disappointed by this recent installment. The traps were creative, as always, and the characters were engaging, but it seemed _predictable_ to me, unlike the other four. I dunno, it seemed so obvious in the beginning that everyone was going to backstab one other in the "game" and the movie focused too much on the past, not staying in the moment. Unlike the previous installments, it seemed lacking in suspense and I wasn't on the edge of my seat the whole time.

7.5/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 28, 2008)

george83 said:


> Goldeneye - One of the best Bond movies, and the only good one starring Pierce Brosnan.
> 
> Great cast, great script, great baddies and of course it give us the greatest computer game ever made.
> 
> 10/10



What does Goldeneye have to do with Marathon Infinity? I'm confused.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

Divals said:


> What does Goldeneye have to do with Marathon Infinity? I'm confused.



I love the marathon games, the first one is my favorite though. The first time I saw a Looker floating towards me I practically soiled myself.

[edit] Actually I meant a S'pht. Not that the Lookers or anything else were _not_ scary as shit, though.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 28, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> I love the marathon games, the first one is my favorite though. The first time I saw a Looker floating towards me I practically soiled myself.
> 
> [edit] Actually I meant a S'pht. Not that the Lookers or anything else were _not_ scary as shit, though.



I don't remember what a Looker is v.v

What really creeped me out was the sounds the Pf'hor make when they see you.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 28, 2008)

Divals said:


> I don't remember what a Looker is v.v
> 
> What really creeped me out was the sounds the Pf'hor make when they see you.



haha oh god the sounds. the sounds .. and the worst was the floating things that were also invisible. it's like; what's that noise .. oh jesus .. oh jesus there's something invisible and it's GETTING LOUDER AND IT FLOATS OH RUN RUN RUN


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 29, 2008)

Currently watching Happy Gilmore for the god knows how many time... lol 

A 10 for sure! So funny


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 29, 2008)

director Sidney Lumet's "before the Devil Knows Your Dead" with philip seymour hoffman, ethan hawk, albert finney, and marissa tomei .

fantastic plot about brothers who opt to rob their parents jewelry store and inadvertantly cause their mother's death. there are lots of other strands woven throughout related to personal motivations etc... its not a heist film but more of an emotional cause and effect thing. try to puzzle out in your mind who is at fault. its really hard to. great movie! Lumet is fabulous as usual.


----------



## george83 (Oct 29, 2008)

Victim said:


> I was always more partial to Perfect Dark myself, but you DO have to pay homage to the original...



As much as I loved perfect dark I found always coming back to goldeneye for the single player, but I admit the multiplayer in Perfect dark was better, though I hated those blasted laptop guns grrrrr *shakes fist*


----------



## candilicious (Oct 30, 2008)

Pineapple Express I would 10 for seth rogen. But i guess it deserves like an 6.5 or 7/10. I thought it was funny.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 30, 2008)

Evan Almighty
4/10


----------



## toni (Nov 7, 2008)

Atonement - 9/10 

James McAvoy :wubu:


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

george83 said:


> As much as I loved perfect dark I found always coming back to goldeneye for the single player, but I admit the multiplayer in Perfect dark was better, though I hated those blasted laptop guns grrrrr *shakes fist*



The weapon that frustrated me the most was the tranq gun. It was impossible to get a perfect in the firing range. Absolutely impossible.


----------



## toni (Nov 8, 2008)

Madagascar 2 10/10

Gets extra points for the cute BHM/BBW love.


----------



## ekmanifest (Nov 8, 2008)

role models - loved it! 8 out of 10.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 9, 2008)

_*Strange Days*_

Great cast, an awesome noir story set in a 1995 vision of the millenial New Year's Eve. Technopunk with a detective twist, heavily influenced by _Blade Runner_, and undoubtedly an influence on films like _The Matrix_.

I recommend it. I doubt it'll have a very wide appeal, as it's a bit of a niche film, but I loved it.

*8/10*


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 9, 2008)

*Disfigured*

It was quite a depressing and uncomfortable experience. The movie borders on... well, borderline depression, I think. You have two woman - one a fat woman that struggles with the fat prejudice and the second an anorexic woman that struggles with the anorexic prejudice - that develop an odd sort of friendship and attempt to help each other through their "problems." I found that each character is not really in tune to what the other has issues with, but they both find similar experiences through the reactions from other people (about their weights) and the overly judgmental attitude from others.
The way I saw it, it's more of a movie about the presence of weight issues rather than anything other.
It has quite a few scenes of our lovely (and absolutely gorgeous) star, Deidra Edwards (her character is Lydia), attending "Fat Acceptance groups," where it's not about accepting who you are as a fat person but rather forcing other people to accept that you are a fat person. It gives off a really uncomfortable vibe, especially viewing it from this side of the spectrum where I feel fat acceptance is something completely different (but also contains some of the same outlook). It also stars an incredibly handsome male, Ryan C. Benson (his character is Bob), that also struggles with his weight and attends these "Fat Acceptance groups."
I think the movie is less of a journey and more of a depressing and sad view of what some, many and/or most fat people feel about weight issues. The only reason I think it is depressing and sad is because I do not feel the same way about fat as the characters in this film do.

There were moments where Deidra didn't seem to be doing a very good job at all acting, and then there were moments where I think she really did shine. Ryan C Benson's character seemed a little too monotone, but that might have been the aim for his part. He's not great at expression, but he is one hell of a good looking guy, so I'd be excited to see him in more movies. Staci Lawrence (whom plays Darci) had the same sort of presentation as Deidra, I think. There were many moments when it was extremely hard to understand what her emotions were feeling at the moment, and then there were others where you can easily get enveloped in her feelings.

It left a very bad taste in my mouth, but it was quite enthralling because of the fact that there are not many movies like this out there at all. Especially motion pictures that contain some rather sexy moments.
I would recommend people to watch the movie, though, because it's a unique film worth the time of day. You can, of course, develop your own opinions about the movie when you see it.

Overall I give it a *6 out of 10.*
+ The presence of a beautiful, fat woman in a lead role
+ One specific scene (you'll know what it is if/when you see it)
- Inconsistent acting
- Uncomfortable moments between characters
+ A few unbelievable moments where you can feel the characters pain
- Only one tiny aspect of fat acceptance
- Cinematography
- Character development


----------



## toni (Nov 9, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> role models - loved it! 8 out of 10.



I second that. It was pretty funny.

BTW, I love Paul Rudd! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull*

6/10

it was a decent movie, but in my opinion, was not as good as the others.


----------



## furious styles (Nov 17, 2008)

*2046 - 8/10*

I really enjoyed this movie. Hard to pin down it's genre, but it was a masterwork that might've tried to do a little too much but still largely accomplished what it was meant to. Fantastically shot, for one thing. Great performances all around, as well (Ziyi Zhang was pretty solid). Beautifully scored.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> *2046 - 8/10*
> 
> I really enjoyed this movie. Hard to pin down it's genre, but it was a masterwork that might've tried to do a little too much but still largely accomplished what it was meant to. Fantastically shot, for one thing. Great performances all around, as well (Ziyi Zhang was pretty solid). Beautifully scored.



I really like it, too. It's sort of a film noir love story... only the protagonist is a bit of a womanizing bastard that nonetheless manages to be sympathetic, and his story is somehow touching. Wong Kar-Wai is brilliant.


----------



## Mini (Nov 17, 2008)

American History X: 8/10

Has its faults (at times it seems artificial), but I'll be damned if it's not powerful.


----------



## g-squared (Nov 17, 2008)

Burn after reading - 8/10

It had some genuinely funny moments, and some unexpected plot twists. I liked it.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, time for another recap of the last like... two weeks of movie viewing.

*Burnt Offerings*

Excellent story. Decent enough acting, but it just didn't work as well as it should've. The creepiest parts came right at the end, but their impact seemed kind of dull... probably because my co-worker, who told me about the movie, spoiled the moments for me.

But the chauffeur? Fucking CREEPY. Seriously.

It seems a bit campy, but the story is great, and the atmosphere is still pretty eerie.

*6/10*. I think that it might actually make a great remake, oddly enough.



*Duel*

Spielberg's directoral debut, the movie feels more like the child of Richard Matheson (who wrote it) than of Spielberg. It's dated, but there's moments of good tension, and Dennis Weaver gives a good performance as a business man in a complete panic over this homicidal trucker who wants to kill him for no reason.

*7/10*.



*Gods & Generals*

Far inferior overall to _Gettysburg_. For the first half, the writing is much poorer, and dialogue that might sound alright on the book page comes across as completely inauthentic and ridiculous. The wider shots of the Battle of Fredrciksburg have special effects that are poorly done, and the pacing of the film is a bit off.

Nonetheless, I think it's a pretty good movie. Despite some awful dialogue, there's great performances by Jeff Daniels, Kevin Conway, and Robert Duvall, and some moments that are so heart-wrenching and incredible that really show some of the brutal realities of the Civil War.

And then there's Stephen Lang.

My god.

His performance as General Thomas "Stonewall" Jackson is incredible. I'm honestly surprised the he wasn't nominated for any sort of award for it. Although the tactical mind of Jackson is fairly well-known, Lang brought a humanity to the character that brings him to life and makes you give a damn about a historical figure. It's a deeply moving portrayal, and it makes the movie.

Overall, *6/10*. Would've been much better if they'd had different writers for it.



*Fearless*

The Jet Li film. I think I've reviewed it before, so I'll be brief:

Jet Li can act, but not well enough to win any awards. Nonetheless, because the character's beliefs are shared by Li himself, there's a level of authenticity that's pretty great. Fight scenes are spectacular, music and scenery are beautiful. I love the film.

*9/10*



*Close Encounters of the Third Kind*

Still not sure how I haven't seen this in its entirety before now. While it's not a masterpiece, I feel that everyone should see... well, at least _most _of it at least once. A lot of it is pretty incredible.

Although... I think that it's a bit overrated. I'd heard it lauded as this great film, so I watched with high expectations that were not met. This might be simply because the ending is already well-known, and therefore there isn't any sort of a mystery to the story anymore.

Anyways, *7.5/10*. If you haven't seen it, do so.



*Weekend*

I'm still not sure whether or not I like this one. I've loved the other Jean-Luc Godard films that I've seen, but this one is so far beyond absurd that it lost me partway through.

Although there's a good deal of stuff that's delightful, there's a lot of it that feels like dry commentary that beats you over the head with a point and leaves you wondering if it's Godard's actual opinion or a satire.

As a movie, I have to give it at least an *8/10*- Godard is a cinematic genius, and this film is brilliant- but I don't know just how to react to it, more than a week later.



And lastly...

*Carrie*

Another movie that I dunno how I went so long without seeing. Although I thought that Travolta was awful in it (and I kind of like his acting nowadays), Sissy Spacek and Piper Laurie were outstanding- particularly the former. Her transformation from wallflower to bloodstained killer queen is fascinating to watch.

And the prom massacre scene? Excellence. I was a bit uncertain at first about the split-screen, but it was used adeptly and very effectively. More importantly, it still holds up perfectly, more than 30 years later. The tension builds to a climactic sequence that is utterly convincing in a way that most CGI hasn't come close to achieving. Sissy Spacek is terrifying. The moment where she actually decides to go on a rampage is absolutely _perfect_.

*9/10*. See it.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 18, 2008)

James Bond: Quantum of Solace 8/10


----------



## vardon_grip (Nov 18, 2008)

The Diving Bell and the Butterfly

37.8/10


----------



## furious styles (Nov 18, 2008)

*Léon - 9/10*

Just watched this classic again. It only improves with age. Such dynamic performances from the actors, it really cuts through the crap, straight to the heart of the acting craft.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Transformers (2007)

I quite liked this adaptation,it was a fun film and definately worth looking at if you're a fan of the Transformers series of cartoons as I am-also,the visuals are freakin' amazing! I give thee 8 out of 10.

Score-8/10


----------



## ~da rev~ (Nov 18, 2008)

WALL-E - 8.5/10 I'm thinking an Oscar Nomination for this flick. It deserves it. It's a great achievement in animation.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 20, 2008)

"The Strangers" 2/10

"The Strangers" is tepid rip-off of the terrifying French film "Them". See "Them"; skip this boring, poorly acted, and pointlessly sadistic movie. 

"A Quantum of Solace" 6/10

Daniel Craig rocks. A couple of the action scenes were good. My main problem with this movie was the plot and the villain. I really can't go into it w/o spoilers. Still, is a prissy Roman Polanski lookalike scheming to monopolize a precious resource in a third world country the best they can come up with? Blah.


----------



## Victim (Nov 20, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> "The Strangers" 2/10
> 
> "The Strangers" is tepid rip-off of the terrifying French film "Them". See "Them"; skip this boring, poorly acted, and pointlessly sadistic movie.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with your assessment of Quantum of Solace. I'm giving it 7/10 though.


----------



## Ben from England (Nov 20, 2008)

Gomorrah - 8/10 - Great, gritty, nasty Italian gangster movie that ditches the glitz and glamor and instead offers up a cross section of a society ravaged by crime. Another reason not to use tanning beds as well. Pretty challenging, but mostly in a good way. 

El baño del Papa (The Pope's Visit) - 9/10 - Even more brilliant movie about an impoverished South American village capitalizing on the Pope visiting and the crowds he's supposed to draw. Funny and sad.

Zack and Miri make a Porno - 7/10 - Kevin Smith stepping outside the Clerks world and trying something new. Sort of. Really filthy, Seth Rogan doing what he does and some amazing alternate porn names for some of my favourite movies (the one for Cocoon... if that porno is ever made, skinny chicks or not, it's going in my collection for the title alone). Felt a little too familiar, a little but over sentimental at the end, but a good laugh.


----------



## Ben from England (Nov 20, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> *Léon - 9/10*
> 
> Just watched this classic again. It only improves with age. Such dynamic performances from the actors, it really cuts through the crap, straight to the heart of the acting craft.



Man, Gary Oldman in this... scarily good. In fact, you're right, all three of the leads are awesome.


----------



## Ben from England (Nov 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Okay, time for another recap of the last like... two weeks of movie viewing.
> 
> *Duel*
> 
> ...



When I finally saw _Duel_ about a year ago I was so psyched for it. Spielberg's first feature and all that. Thing is though, essentially it IS a made for TV movie, and whilst it's pretty good, the most notable thing about it is what the guy who directed it went on to make. Cool film, but I was pretty underwhelmed by it.

_Close Encounters_ though... a 7.5?... 0.5 better than _Duel_?... i know it's meant to be subjective and all but just... dude... no...


For some reason I've never responded to Godard. Maybe it's because I'm a uncultured philistine that just sits there shaping my mash potatoes into mountains, but I think it's cos all through film school he was like God or something. Forced to write essays and sit through marathons of his work. I also think it's because, as much as I respect the fact he was (/is) an innovator, I saw the stuff that cribs from him, and is way more accessible to my Hollywood conditioned self, like Pulp Fiction before I dug into his films. Aside from Breathless, which I loved, I've never got that same holy-shit-film-nerd-boner over him the same way I do for someone like Wiseman, the Dardennes, Scorsese or Antonioni. 

Good call on _Carrie_. Wish he could still make a good film. That _Redacted_ pile of crap... good lord...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 21, 2008)

*Perfume: The Story of a Murderer : 9/10*


This won 12 film awards, including Best Action/Adventure/Thriller Film from the Academy of Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror Films. It has Dustin Hoffman and Alan Rickman in it, but they play minor roles, given it's a foreign-made film. (German? I believe) Great movie!


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 21, 2008)

Twilight - 5/10

It was exactly what I expected it to be. The theatre full of screaming 15 year olds didn't help.

For Twilight fans though, a friend of mine said it was an 8-10. So I guess if you liked the book, it couldn't have been that bad. And everybody clapped at the end of the movie. 

I'll have my chance to be a rabid fangirl when Watchmen comes out.


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 21, 2008)

Dog Day Afternoon 7/10:
points for including transgender characters, points off for portraying them as flaming stereotypes. And of course the gay protagonist's wife (beard) is fat.

Mean Streets 8/10:
brutal, but interesting. and I recognized my street in it!


----------



## Victim (Nov 21, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Twilight - 5/10
> 
> It was exactly what I expected it to be. The theatre full of screaming 15 year olds didn't help.
> 
> ...



I've said this in another thread, but vampires are seriously overdone. There is just NOTHING new that can be written in that genre...


----------



## mejix (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Dog Day Afternoon 7/10:
> points for including transgender characters, points off for portraying them as flaming stereotypes. And of course the gay protagonist's wife (beard) is fat.
> 
> Mean Streets 8/10:
> brutal, but interesting. and I recognized my street in it!



whoa, i watched _mean streets_ last night. didn't think i was going to watch the whole thing but ended up kind of enjoying it. 

i watched _bonnie & clyde_ last week so maybe we are in an late 60's, early 70's phase.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

Twilight.

They should have played this movie in the bathroom because it made me want to take a shit while seeing it.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 21, 2008)

Victim said:


> I've said this in another thread, but vampires are seriously overdone. There is just NOTHING new that can be written in that genre...



An hour in, I was like, "I'm watching vampires play baseball. Seriously? _Seriously_? Nothing happened until the last half hour.


----------



## kathynoon (Nov 21, 2008)

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas - 8

It was gut-wrenching. What a sad period in our world's history!

But it really showed how kids can be decent until the adults around them brainwash them into narrow thinking.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 21, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Twilight - 5/10
> 
> It was exactly what I expected it to be. The theatre full of screaming 15 year olds didn't help.
> 
> For Twilight fans though, a friend of mine said it was an 8-10. So I guess if you liked the book, it couldn't have been that bad. And everybody clapped at the end of the movie.


*
Ya I saw it today..having read the book...the theatre had maybe 6 other people in it, 4 of which were sitting behind me kicking me 1/2 the time GRRRRRRRR...they snickered through the whole thing..and ya....at many times, I was kinda embarassed to be sitting there....I really liked the casting of Alice, and Jacob, otherwise....pretty lame...I would say...6 / 10*


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Meet The Parents

8/10

I love this movie


----------



## runningman (Nov 22, 2008)

James Bond - Quantum of Solace.

8/10

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## george83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Zach & Miri Make A Porno

I enjoyed it, ok it was not the best film by kevin smith by a long shot we all know Dogma has that title, but it was funny and enjoyable but we could all see the ending coming from a mile off.

7/10


----------



## furious styles (Nov 22, 2008)

george83 said:


> Zach & Miri Make A Porno
> 
> I enjoyed it, ok it was not the best film by kevin smith by a long shot we all know Dogma has that title, but it was funny and enjoyable but we could all see the ending coming from a mile off.
> 
> 7/10



uhhh clerks was his best movie man, you crazy.


----------



## george83 (Nov 23, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> uhhh clerks was his best movie man, you crazy.



Clerks was awesome, but for me it's Dogma all the way .


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 23, 2008)

Iron Jawed Angels 11/10. Wow. Just.... wow.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Nov 24, 2008)

3:10 to Yuma. Good flick. Russell Crowe does well in Westerns.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> 3:10 to Yuma. Good flick. Russell Crowe does well in Westerns.



I watched that earlier this week, too. The only qualm I have with it is that I feel it would've benefitted from an ending that wasn't quite so dark and bleak. It's not that I dislike dark movies or anything- I'm actually quite a fan- but in this instance, I don't think that it was the best direction to go in.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Twilight - 5/10
> 
> It was exactly what I expected it to be. The theatre full of screaming 15 year olds didn't help.
> 
> ...



I would give this movie a 3


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've watched a lot of movies lately. 

Zach & Miri Make A Porno - 8/10 - It was pretty cute, and it made me laugh, but the ending was.. expected. 
Australia - 4/10 - So. Boring. The story was alright, but the characters weren't very well developed and it was almost three hours long.. but it had a story that could've been explained in about two hours.. so dragged out!

Sleepaway Camp Two - 1/10 - I didn't even finish watching it because it was incredibly lame. 

Pathology - 6/10 - It was pretty good.. but nothing special.

I'm watching Mean Creek tomorrow.. yayayay.


----------



## mimosa (Nov 29, 2008)

Tropic Thunder 4/10

Oh Lord, I don't even know what to say about this movie.:doh: There were some funny moments. But It was too over the top for me. If that's your thing, you'll like this movie.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 30, 2008)

As an aside...

Anybody think that the Holiday 2008 movie season is among the worst in recent memory?

About the only thing that looks halfway decent is "The Wrestler", "Curious Case of Benjamin Button", and (maybe) "The Spirit".

Blah.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 30, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I would give this movie a 3



I`m far too nice of a person. You could show me a cow standing for an hour and I`d still give it a 5 out of 10.


----------



## g-squared (Nov 30, 2008)

Super High Me - I'd give it like an 8/10, It was pretty entertaining to see Doug Benson smoke weed sun up to sun down for 30 days straight.


----------



## Happenstance (Nov 30, 2008)

Amelie - 9/10

Delightfully interesting characters, beautiful scenery and camera work, and a story that is presented in a way I wish more stories were presented. Only thing this has going against it is the predictable storyline.

I want to see Benjamin Button, and might break my nearly year-long drought of going to see a film in theatres (last one for me was Sweeney Todd) to see it!


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 30, 2008)

_Death Proof_- 0/10

Hmmm, my greatest weakness as a writer is creating believable female characters...I should write an entire film which consists of nothing but dialogue between female conduits for my thoughts and two weak car chases.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> As an aside...
> 
> Anybody think that the Holiday 2008 movie season is among the worst in recent memory?
> 
> ...



*ya I ABSOLUTELY agree......looking forward to all of those!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Nov 30, 2008)

*CHANGELING - 8/10

I am generally not much of a fan of Angelina...but I really enjoyed this movie, it is based on a true story and is pretty shocking to say the least. John Malcovich is always amazing in my opinion...as for a period piece, I am still stunned how they got all the cars from the late 20s?...costumes beautiful....ya I liked it.*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mean Creek - 7/10 - It was pretty good although I think the ending could've been better.


----------



## washburn (Dec 3, 2008)

Reptilicus 10/10

Copper miners in the tundras of Lapland discover a frozen piece of reptilian tail belonging to some unknown prehistoric creature. Taking the specimen to an aquarium in Copenhagen, Professor Martens (Asbjorn Andersen) gets more than he bargained for when the tail regenerates into a giant, acid spitting monster that terrorizes the country. The Danish military, led by U.N.-appointed American general Mark Grayson (Carl Ottosen) attempts to hunt down the monster and destroy it, only to realize that blowing the thing up will create hundreds of little creatures.


----------



## Mini (Dec 3, 2008)

Wanted 8/10

By no means was it a "good" movie. It suffered for having exactly one likable character, and for being so blase about killing off civilians. Kinda fucked with the tone when you're supposed to cheer for the dude who inadvertently kills an entire train full of innocents and shows exactly no remorse from it.

That said, damn. Eye-candy and coolass gunplay FTW.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 4, 2008)

Manhattan 10/10 
Woody Allen's masterpiece and true love letter to the city of New York, if you haven't seen this I suggest you do.


----------



## mejix (Dec 6, 2008)

*starting out in the evening* 10/10 not because its perfect but because i loved it. beautiful beautiful movie about artmaking and life around the artmakers. frank langella should've won the nobel for this one.


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

Wall-E 10/10...very romantic!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2008)

mejix said:


> *starting out in the evening* 10/10 not because its perfect but because i loved it. beautiful beautiful movie about artmaking and life around the artmakers.* frank langella should've won the nobel for this one*.



I have edited what I was going to say, about a dozen times...because his performance...he...was astonishing.


----------



## minerva (Dec 6, 2008)

Oooh. I like this thread!

The last thing I saw in the theater was the Met's encore presentation of their HD broadcast of _La Damnation de Faust_ by Berlioz. 9/10. It was fantastic. The performers were really well miked, and sound was great. The chorus was fantastic. 

I suspect that the whole thing would've been more spectacular live, as the staging was dramatic, and relied on this huge, multi-story apparatus with video projections that responded to the people on stage and some of that sense of the dramatric staging was lost on the HD broadcast. Still, the movie version featured close-ups, and the performers -especially the Devil - were specatular close up.


----------



## SuperMishe (Dec 6, 2008)

*The Jane Austen Book Club* - 9/10 - and NOW I want to read Austen! LOL!


----------



## frankman (Dec 6, 2008)

Hellboy II; the Golden Army 8,5/10

I must say that I'm beginning to become a bit of a Guillermo del Torro fanboy. That man sure knows his special effects. So Hellboy II, slightly better than the first, in my opinion, had me going wow, laughing out loud, I really got involved. Cool film.

plus who could dislike Seth McFarlane's Klauss voice?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 7, 2008)

"Punisher: War Zone" 5/10

Why did I even go to this? Ray Stevenson Vs. Dominic West; Titus Pullo Vs. Det. James 'Jimmy' McNulty--Battle of the HBO All-Stars!

I'm not going to bitch to much about the film--if you go to a Punisher film you kind of loose your right to be overcritical. So... 

Ray Stevenson s the best Punisher so far. He has a knack for playing sympathetic berserkers. Way better than Dolph Lundgren's ambiguously gay muscle queen, and far cooler than Thomas Jane's aging pretty boy (costume designed by Hot Topic). 

It's kind of fun to watch Dominic West as a psychopath. He plays Jigsaw like he is trying to out-kabuki Jack Nicholson's "Joker". He doesn't come close, but it is fun to see him try.

The cinematography (if you care about that stuff) is way better than you would expect. Wait for the sequence is the skid row church and marvel at how much time and thought went into creating that scene.

Overall. Better than I expected. Still, wait and rent it in a couple months.


----------



## mejix (Dec 7, 2008)

*milk*- 8.0/10
i have to say i was somewhat disappointed. reviews said it didn't feel like a biopic but it really does. very "educational." still, it is an interesting story and it is really quite surprising to remember that this is sean penn. pretty damned impressive performance.


----------



## Minerva_08 (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, so I finished watching *Step Brothers* for the 2nd time, and I freakin' love the chemistry between Will Farrel & John C. Reilly. I just... I give it a 7/10. Def one of my new favorites


----------



## washburn (Dec 7, 2008)

Minerva_08 said:


> Ok, so I finished watching *Step Brothers* for the 2nd time, and I freakin' love the chemistry between Will Farrel & John C. Reilly. I just... I give it a 7/10. Def one of my new favorites



I 2nd that motion.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 7, 2008)

Krush Groove 8/10

I hadn't seen this since it's theatrical release and I am impressed that, though dated, it was still incredibly fun to watch. Plus, Rick Rubin as himself and Russell Simmons played by Blair Underwood ?! ( but with a cameo by the real Russell Simmons) is so worth it. Maybe it's just nostalgia - hip hop & punk were my youth in NYC - maybe it's my love of the Fat Boys - but I was glued to the screen.


----------



## LalaCity (Dec 7, 2008)

The Changeling 9/10

I confess that I hadn't planned on seeing this movie -- the true story of a 1920's mother whose son goes missing and then is forced by the corrupt LAPD to accept a "changeling" (a child that isn't hers) -- but I saw it last night and thought it was wonderful. Clint Eastwood really is a masterful director. And Angelina Jolie was powerful and transfixing -- you really forget that she can be such a compelling dramatic presence with all the "Brangelina" hoopla, but she is amazing, I admit. There's some truly fine acting all around and the moody atmosphere of the sets and photography impacted me deeply. I thought it lost some steam at the end as it ran a bit overlong, but -- man! I was deeply affected and it's one of those films that will stay with me for a long time.

On the other end of the spectrum:

The Happening 1/10

I thought I'd give it a go as I like horror and have enjoyed some of M. Night Shyamalan's films in the past, but Lord, is this a turkey. Horrible acting, inadvertent hilarity when it's meant to evoke terror, annoying characters, cornpone dialogue, hackneyed devices that I never thought he's stoop to as a director -- total train wreck. See it only if you get a kick out of watching something patently awful -- something "so bad it's good.". Seems like he's really fallen apart in his last couple of films. Sad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 7, 2008)

Dear Zachary - 10/10 - Compelling and heart-breaking documentary. Highly recommended, but don't watch without a box of tissues nearby. It airs again on MSNBC tonight at 9 p.m. and midnight EST, and on 12/14 at 4 p.m. EST


http://www.dearzachary.com/

*Playing theatrically:*
 Opens December 5, 2008: San Jose, CA, Camera 3 Cinemas (Filmmaker Kurt Kuenne will appear 12/5 at the 6:50 PM and 9:20 PM shows and 12/6 at all shows)
 Opens January 2, 2009: Santa Fe, NM, Center for Contemporary Arts
 Opens January 30, 2009: Chicago, Gene Siskel Film Center (return engagement by popular demand!)
 Opens February 12, 2009: St. Louis (details forthcoming)
Check back soon for additional cities!
*DVD Release:*
February 10, 2009


----------



## None (Dec 7, 2008)

JCVD - 11/10 - This movie made me want to be a better man...by ending every day with a round house kick to someone's face.


----------



## mejix (Dec 11, 2008)

*persepolis* 9ish or 10ish out 10
girl grows up during the iranian revolution. the first 3/4 are extraordinary. the narration looses steam towards the end. main character can be annoying. graphically though it is a jewel.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 13, 2008)

"The Day the Earth Stood Still" *2/10*

Apparently the past 50 years have brought better special effecta and drastically worse scripts. Worst remake ever.


----------



## None (Dec 15, 2008)

Gran Torino - 9/10 - Clint Eastwood did an amazing job directing and acting.


----------



## elle camino (Dec 15, 2008)

The Foot Fist Way - 9/10

oh, danny. let's hold hands forever.


----------



## None (Dec 15, 2008)

elle camino said:


> The Foot Fist Way - 9/10
> 
> oh, danny. let's hold hands forever.



Hilarious flick, and his series for HBO, East Bound and Down got picked up for six episodes to air in February.


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

A christmas story 10/10 the reason for that score is self explanitory.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 19, 2008)

9/10 "In Bruges" with Colin Ferrell, Ralph Feines-- good story about criminals hiding out in Bruges Belgium centered on the ideas of in the paintings of Heironymus Bosch--excellent! take a look at the garden of earthly delights before viewing to add to the appreciation.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Dec 19, 2008)

"She's the Man" 4/10, it's a cute teen, one watch movie.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2008)

Be Kind Rewind
10/10
This is a movie made by movie lovers. It's a fun movie featuring some misfits who create spoofs of some of the hits of movie history. It was a really fun and heartwarming adventure.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2008)

*SEVEN POUNDS - 8/10

I seriously think WILL SMITH is an amazing actor, just incredible. This was a very intricate film that I spent the first hour, trying to figure out what the hell was going on.....it's a bit quirky...although I figured it out, my brother (just got out of a 2 yr on / off again relationship yesterday) thought it was a tear jerker....meh

really enjoyed it for the most part....*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 20, 2008)

None said:


> Gran Torino - 9/10 - Clint Eastwood did an amazing job directing and acting.



*That has not opened yet in Baltimore, I really really want to see that, along with the boy in the striped pajamas and slum dog landlord*


----------



## None (Dec 20, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *That has not opened yet in Baltimore, I really really want to see that, along with the boy in the striped pajamas and slum dog landlord*



It opens wide on the 9th, screeners hit the net so that's how I say it. I also want to check out Slum Dog Millionaire.

Eastern Promises - 8/10 - Good performance by Watts and Mortensen, and excellent stark visuals.

Let The Right One In - 9/10 - By far the best child performances I've seen in a long time, and easily the best vampire related material in the last five years. I'm sad that it's being remade in 2010.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 20, 2008)

"Pusher" originally made in 1996 but remade or re-edited in 2007. about the bad decisions of a drug pusher ( as though thats not a bad enough decision) whose life takes a downward spiral when he can't pay his supplier. it takes place in copenhagen. i give it 8/10. its an interesting portrait of the Frank (the pusher) and street life of northern europe. lots of interesting characters. Kim Bodnia is Frank, Zlatko Buric is Milo and Laura Drasbaek is Vic.


----------



## ladle (Dec 20, 2008)

Get Smart 3/10 on dvd
Terrible!
Really didn't do the original series justice.
Gutted
$$$$ Wasted


----------



## Uriel (Dec 20, 2008)

Super Troopers (Again...probably the 30th time),


Does this one Go to 11?


10+


-Uriel


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Dec 20, 2008)

*The Dark Knight* ~ Overall 5/10 ...too much going on, boring at times and not enough _Heath Ledger_ which I give his performance a 9/10!


----------



## troubadours (Dec 21, 2008)

went to go see milk last night. i give it a 10! 





i watched a documentary on harvey milk a couple of years ago and i was really excited to see how sean penn did; his portrayal of harvey was fantastic.

also, emile hirsch.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 21, 2008)

I AM LEGEND - 8/10

*I saw will smith yesterday and want to see everything he has done..he is amazing, his range.

I want to see MILK now, I heard it was fantastic, and the slum dog millionaire movie and the boy in the striped pajamas...might hit the movies tomorrow afternoon for a double *


----------



## mejix (Dec 21, 2008)

*prick up your ears*- 9/10

one of those movies i had been meaning to see for ages. early stephen frears i believe. screenplay by alan benett. gary oldman and alfred molina. good stuff.


----------



## ladle (Dec 22, 2008)

10,000 BC...again on DVD
1/10
I was so bored I kept surfing the net as it played in the background
Truly awful


----------



## AVAcado (Dec 22, 2008)

Quantum Solace.
9/10
Good action, acting, plot (okay, it _is_ James Bond. That says enough in terms of plot, but seriously, good plot.
Nice effects.
Yep, def. recommend.


----------



## None (Dec 23, 2008)

Made - 7/10 - Not as good as Swingers which is probably the comment made about it since the first go around.

Towelhead - 8/10 - Deeply interesting. Deals with a lot of different themes, some better than others, but it's nice to see a movie about a girl dealing with her developing sexuality. Some scenes are horribly uncomfortable, but given the subject matter, they should be.


----------



## mejix (Dec 24, 2008)

*slumdog millionaire*- 7ish, perhaps 8? nah, 7ish out of 10

one of these periodic arthouse movies that desperately tries to show how hip it is. would've preferred if it stuck to the basic every-question-refers-to-an-event premise but it sort of abandons it. the story is well told and it is entertaining but it is just alright.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 24, 2008)

Prince Caspian - 7/10

Honestly if it weren't for the nostalgia factor - I first read the Chronicles of Narnia when I was five or so - I probably would've scored it lower. It's been a while since I read the book but I think they added in a LOT of extra stuff, which pushed the movie into that annoying 'piddling about without a lot of direction' realm. Reepicheep's voice annoys me greatly, as there's just no bloody way a voice that 'normal' could come out of such a tiny creature as a mouse. Also some scenes that were given more time and attention in the book seem to have been rushed through, such as the scene when the Pevensies arrive at the ruins of Caer Paravel and encounter Trumpkin. All in all it was a decent movie, but no more than that.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Dark City 9/10

Watched it again for the first time in about 8 years after I discovered it on a 3am showing on TBS. Still holds up as a great sleeper flick that should have recieved a ton more attention than it did. Knocking off a point for the "tuning" and how it fits into the climax which always looked sort of silly.


----------



## 99Haints (Dec 25, 2008)

The People (8/10)

This flea market find ended up being the perfect Christmas eve insomnia flick. It was an old tv movie starring William Shatner, and I'm hesistant to throw out a genre because it was so unique, but I'll go with sci-fi. Fans of weird/"b" movies should grab it up. I loved it for being so unformulaic, especially in its' resolution. I'm still milling over its' creepiness, but it's certainly not a body count movie and if it's style doesn't click, you may find it a boring waste of time. I'd be surprised if it hadn't gotten the MST3K treatment, and I mean that with the highest regard. It was also of interest for being an early work by Francis Ford Coppola.


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Dec 25, 2008)

shopgirl 9/10


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 25, 2008)

The Breakfast Club - 8/10

Very well written and portrayed, the soundtrack is the only thing that really condemns this film forever into the category of 80s films. Clearly source material for later films and television series that focus on high school stereotypes, but the difference here is that the characters are people, not clichés. If only we got to know them a bit better before they had to leave; I think the film had more to say than it did.

Has anyone seen Yes Man? I'm considering going to see it and am curious what people think of it.


----------



## None (Dec 26, 2008)

Milk - 8/10 - Penn is phenomenal in this, but couldn't stop laughing at the birthday party when they are dancing to Mighty Real because of a joke by the great Ron Bennington.

The Wrestler - 10/10 - Blown away by this, definitely one of the best movies this year. Rourke's performance is outstanding.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 26, 2008)

Samuel L. Jackson, Jessica Biel, Brian Presley, and believe it or not 50 cent. he has a small part and is actually pretty good. the film is about american soldiers returning from Iraq trying to adjust at home. for those of you who like classic movies you'll see echos of Billie Wilder's "The Best Years of Our Lives" (1946) with Dana Andrews, Frederick March, and Myrna Loy which was definitely a 10/10. if you see both you'll notice quite a few parallels. i give this new one an 8/10.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 26, 2008)

Valkyrie....I give it an 8. Not bad even though it had tom cruise in it


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 26, 2008)

_*The Dark Knight*_

Still a *10/10*. Probably even more thoroughly now that I can rewind and rewatch bits of it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 26, 2008)

*Burn After Reading
*
ZERO out of 10. 

I'd give this movie a Draino® enema, if I could. 

The only plus (warning, spoiler in white below) is 

that they shot Brad Pitt in the head. Awesome.

But otherwise this movie is a time-wasting vortex of suck.


----------



## SweetSangria (Dec 26, 2008)

*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button *

8/10, because I loved and was moved by moments, bits and pieces and scenes in the movie.


----------



## george83 (Dec 26, 2008)

The Dark Knight - 10/10 This has to be one of teh greatest movies ever!!

Stardust - 7/10 A good fantasy movie.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 26, 2008)

Bedtime Stories - 5/10 - Kinda cute, but kinda lame. I wouldn't watch it again but it was entertaining while it lasted.


----------



## mejix (Dec 27, 2008)

*remember the titans*- 4/10

perverse. like i was rolling in a puddle of syrup and loving it.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Just saw The Curious case of Benjamin Button - 9/10

Interesting story, written by F Scott Fitzgerald, that I think once upon a timeI read, as I am a big fan of his and his short stories to be specific. I don't really understand how they did this film, and the reverse aging is amazing....synchronized with several others aging simultaneously....

beautiful scenery, costumes, many cities and kinda dark romantic...or perhaps bittersweet.....

ya i really liked it alot*


----------



## None (Dec 27, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Just saw The Curious case of Benjamin Button - 9/10
> 
> Interesting story, written by F Scott Fitzgerald, that I think once upon a timeI read, as I am a big fan of his and his short stories to be specific. I don't really understand how they did this film, and the reverse aging is amazing....synchronized with several others aging simultaneously....
> 
> ...



Saw it this morning and I agree it's a wonderful movie. Also, I need to track down and read the short story.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 27, 2008)

I just watched "Kinky Boots" which I recorded earlier this year. I LOVED it!


----------



## Uriel (Dec 28, 2008)

Happily Never After, which I give a 4 over all, EXCEPT for the 7 Dwarfs scene, which gets a 12.


-Uriel


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2008)

The Spirit- 3/10

Corny Dialogue, Bad action scenes, and an overall confusing story. Samuel L. Jackson was the only good thing about this movie.


----------



## runningman (Dec 28, 2008)

8/10

Actually made me laugh out loud in the cinema a couple of times which is unusual.

Not usually a big fan of Vince Vaughn either but this I enjoyed.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 30, 2008)

*The Fountain : 9/10*

I just fucking love this film. So powerful. As good the second time seeing it if not better, due to piecing together some of the connections.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 30, 2008)

None said:


> Saw it this morning and I agree it's a wonderful movie. Also, I need to track down and read the short story.



from what I've heard roth's screenplay and the actual story are quite different...anyway great movie Fincher did a really good job on a project that seemed like it was never going to get made


----------



## None (Dec 30, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> from what I've heard roth's screenplay and the actual story are quite different...anyway great movie Fincher did a really good job on a project that seemed like it was never going to get made



I read the short story yesterday and they are wildly different, not that I mind because I don't think an adaption needs to be just the source material rewritten as a script.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 30, 2008)

The Wrestler- 9/10 

I highly suggest this film, Mickey Rourke is amazing in this role and I think it's gonna be between him and Sean Penn for best actor


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Dec 30, 2008)

None said:


> I read the short story yesterday and they are wildly different, not that I mind because I don't think an adaption needs to be just the source material rewritten as a script.



yea sure they don't at all I just heard they were vastly different


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2008)

Tropic Thunder- *6.5/10*

Too stupid for a 7, too funny for a 6. Much like a few other movies that I've seen this year (Cloverfield??), a great idea that just didn't meet expectations...

Meh...maybe a 6, but Robert Downey Jr. was hilarious...(Tom Cruise- not so much...)


----------



## Sugar (Dec 30, 2008)

Traitor 8/10

Good points even if it's overly timely.


----------



## magicslacker90 (Jan 1, 2009)

Old School 9/10

It was also the first time I had ever seen it, and I was not disappointed. Ferrell, Wilson, and Vaughn are incredibly hilarious (as always)

Highly recommended!!!


----------



## olwen (Jan 1, 2009)

Kung Fu Panda - 4 stars or 8/10

I found myself engrossed in the story and the animation was amazing. I plan to watch it again before I return it. I really liked how the panda saved the day.


----------



## GTAFA (Jan 2, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still. I liked it, really I did. It's not the same as the old one, but so what? Saying you can only do it once is like saying you can only stage a Shakespeare PLAY one time...Ridiculous! Besides, there's good stuff in both films.

8 out of 10


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 2, 2009)

Flawless - 9/10 - is there anything Philip Seymore Hoffman CAN'T do?

Chronicles or Narnia/Prince of Caspian - 8/10 - the mouse stole the show!

Elf - 9/10 - for the umpteenth time - just for the line "Santa! I know him!" LOL!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quarantine - 8/10. I thought it was pretty good.. kept me on the edge of my seat! I wish the people in the theatre with me would've stopped laughing though.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 3, 2009)

*The Love Letter* ~ 7/10 ...Cute and fun. No need for deep thinking here.

*The Last King Of Scotland* ~ 10/10 ...This movie is amazing, particularly due to the outstanding performance of Forest Whitaker.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jan 3, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Valkyrie....I give it an 8. Not bad even though it had tom cruise in it






I saw it too. I thought it would not appeal to most people. The subject matter is too serious for most people. Also, the movie is made for people that already know about the Nazi Germany and its many issues.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Lord of The Rings - Return Of The King 

and of course, that's a 10 being one of my fave movies


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Still Crazy

British comedy about an aging rock band getting back together, it is an awful movie 1/10.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 4, 2009)

*Queen Sized*

I had to watch it, since it stars the lovely Nikki Blonsky.
I was pretty disappointed on the whole. Nikki's acting was pretty good, though not nearly as well done as *Hairspray*. I'm not sure whether that was because of her lack of experience, the directors lack of direction or because the storyline itself was somewhat lame and anti-climatic. With all that being said, she was the best actor/actress in the movie, though that's not saying much seeing as how only one of the other stars in the movie has been in more than 2 or 3 prior movies.

Eh, I think that's enough for a review. I was disappointed.
*4 out of 10*

I give it +2 points because Nikki is freakin' gorgeous and deserves stardom. I give the other +2 points because the coloring in the movie is pretty awesome. That's it.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 5, 2009)

"Curious Case of Benjamin Button" |8/10|

I was prepared to be disappointed by this one. The critical consensus has been that CCBB is a "technically brilliant but soulless" film--that the whole thing was just a gimmick. 

I got around to seeing it tonight. The film is technically brilliant, but is far from soulless. I'll freely admit that this film gutted me like a fish and had me holding back stoic man tears by the end.

A very good film.


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Indianna Jones and The Raiders Of The Lost Ark

Classic movie what can I say that has not already been said about this movie. 

Mr Ford at his whip cracking best

10/10


----------



## olwen (Jan 5, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> *Queen Sized*
> 
> I had to watch it, since it stars the lovely Nikki Blonsky.
> I was pretty disappointed on the whole. Nikki's acting was pretty good, though not nearly as well done as *Hairspray*. I'm not sure whether that was because of her lack of experience, the directors lack of direction or because the storyline itself was somewhat lame and anti-climatic. With all that being said, she was the best actor/actress in the movie, though that's not saying much seeing as how only one of the other stars in the movie has been in more than 2 or 3 prior movies.
> ...



I agree. That movie is schmaltzy and lame.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2009)

*I Am Legend*...*4/10*...I am being really generous. Should have been called, I Am Will Smith. It could have been a fun movie. The dog was a good addition, and they went and killed her. The zombies were crappy CGI. No matter how corny the ' undead ' were in Omega Man, with their groovy robes, at least there was the element that these things were once fully human, and that added to the creep factor . I Am Legend went for the creatures with the ho hum ' Mummy ' mouths. You know the ones. They have been featured in about 40 movies in the last 5 years...the big, gaping, maws that emit the same noise. The beginning of this movie had me think that I would at least be a touch more entertained. Special effects over anything else. Yawn.


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

No Country For Old Men 7/10

I found it to be unsettling and confusing while still being a really good movie


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen four movies recently, three of which were excellent. We'll start with the one bad one. 

"21". I can't really tell you how it was as a whole movie because I turned it off 50 minutes in. The "story" just kind of meandered about indifferently, and the "characters" were like human slices of Wonder Bread, bland and spongy (good for Fluffernutter sandwiches, though. The bread, not the actors). Ironically, after reading the real story on Wikipedia on which the plot was sorta kinda based, it would have made a much better film, if they had just stuck to it. 2/10, only because of the Spacey factor. 

Now, the goodies. 

"Dirty Pretty Things". Soooooo good. The story of two immigrants, one legal, one not, living in London, dodging the immigration police and working in a hotel, one of them discovers that a grisly death has occurred and been covered up in one of the guest rooms. He's stuck between wanting to do the right thing and not wanting to get involved with the authorities for fear of being deported, and the stakes are raised even higher when his female immigrant friend gets involved and becomes endangered. The story was very compelling, and Chiwetel Ejiofor (the bad guy in "Serenity", for my fellow Firefly nerds) is reason enough to see it. There's just something about him I can't quite put my finger on; I suppose it's just screen presence, but it's hard to look away from him when he's on screen. I think he has the most expressive eyes I've ever seen. 9/10

I also watched two documentaries, "Word Wars" and "The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters". Word Wars followed four Scrabble players on the championship tour circuit a few years ago, and it was funny and poignant and wonderful, and one of the players, Marlon Hill, was a more fascinating and entertaining person than most fictional characters. "The King of Kong" was about - get this - Steve Wiebe, a mild-mannered, chronically underachieving engineer in Washington who is laid off and decides he's going to spend his free time earning his teaching degree and trying to beat the world record high score at Donkey Kong, achieved by video game guru Billy Mitchell 20 years ago, in 1983. Drama like you wouldn't believe ensues. Who knows what really happened, but the story is laid out like a classic underdog vs. evil villain battle of the century, complete with a helper little toady guy for the villain and a referee who is torn between wanting to keep the peace and recognizing the underdog's achievements. It is hysterically funny at times, and the soundtrack is absolutely brilliant - there's one scene where there's a possible showdown between the two players pending, and Steve Wiebe is headed into the arcade and sitting down to play, and the background music is that cheesy rock anthem song "You're the Best Around" that they play during the big competition in Karate Kid.  

Anyway, I highly recommend both films. They both kind of reminded me of the qualities I find so endearing in my fellow humans. 9/10 for Word Wars and 10/10 for The King of Kong.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

Surf's Up 9/10
Kung Fu Panda 9/10


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 8, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The Wrestler- 9/10
> 
> I highly suggest this film, Mickey Rourke is amazing in this role and I think it's gonna be between him and Sean Penn for best actor


*
Damn it's not playing in Baltimore yet, and am not feeling like driving to DC to see it....I want to see this so much...looks amazing!!!*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I've seen four movies recently, three of which were excellent. We'll start with the one bad one.
> 
> "21". I can't really tell you how it was as a whole movie because I turned it off 50 minutes in. The "story" just kind of meandered about indifferently, and the "characters" were like human slices of Wonder Bread, bland and spongy (good for Fluffernutter sandwiches, though. The bread, not the actors). Ironically, after reading the real story on Wikipedia on which the plot was sorta kinda based, it would have made a much better film, if they had just stuck to it. 2/10, only because of the Spacey factor.
> 
> ...



Yay cheesy rock anthems!  hahahaha!!! 

I'll have to check out some of those movies.


----------



## mango (Jan 8, 2009)

*Courtesy of late night TV watching...


Motel Hell (1980) - 4/10

I knew when I started watching this movie on TV that it was a vintage B-grade horror film. While the story was rather interesting (Texas Chainsaw Massacre meets The Beverly Hillbillies), my assessment of the acting degraded fyurther to a C grade assessment - Rory Calhoun the exception.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 10, 2009)

*Valkyrie - 7.5/10*

Being the World War II fanatic I am, I went to go see it this past week (actually, my g/f treated me to it. Quite the surprise!) I grade it higher than I think it deserves, but will explain briefly. They could definitely have tried to find a better suitor for the main role than Tom Cruise. He doesn't quite provide the "psyche" of the character for me. I won't go into specifics, for obvious reasons, but I also had issues with part of the story the film portrays. I like accuracy more than action, and there are a few "tweaks" to the story (being as vague as possible there...). But what historical movie doesn't have them?

Besides those complaints (and the random British accents in the film... definitely a WTF moment), I admit I was totally drawn into this movie. It really keeps your attention from start to finish. A lot of names and faces to keep track of, but I never found myself lost or confused about it either. I found myself forgetting about the minor inconveniences listed; instead, I was perched on the edge of my seat. I would definitely encourage those interested in the subject to see it.

If anyone sees the movie, do me a favor? If you know it, PM or Rep me what Cruise says at the very end. I didn't quite catch it. Many thanks! :bow:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 11, 2009)

"Unborn" |4/10|

Two points for having creative effects; one point for having one good scare early in the film; one point for Gary Oldman keeping a straight face while reading his lines.

The rest of "Unborn" is a mess.

Dear Hollywood....Stop making horror films for teenage girls.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 11, 2009)

Wall E - 10

Finally got to see it... awww it's so sweet 

Evaaaaa!! :happy:


----------



## Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

Burn After Reading - 6/10 - I wish it would have been a bit clearer a bit earlier.


----------



## mejix (Jan 11, 2009)

*raiders of the lost ark*- 5/10

some very good sequences lost in a sea of lameness. unexpected lameness.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Burn After Reading - 6/10 - I wish it would have been a bit clearer a bit earlier.



I just saw this movie tonight too. 5/10 - not the Cohen Brother's best work. I felt like I wasted 96 minutes on it. There's no point to the movie really, and I found myself wondering why such good actors agreed to be in it. The only bright spot in the movie was Frances McDormand who stole all the scenes she was in and was a pleasure to watch. So far this is the only Cohen Brother's movie I suggest people skip.


----------



## tattooU (Jan 11, 2009)

i liked Burn After Reading, but i wasn't expecting much going into it. Maybe that's why i was pleasantly surprised. 

Milk 10/10 - There aren't many movies that make me cry, but this one did.  Well acted, well written, well directed.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jan 11, 2009)

Pineapple Express - 7/10. It was a typical stupid comedy, but, I found it funny and would watch it again. James Franco definitely made that movie awesome.


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Indianna Jones And The Temple Of Doom

I love this movie even though many people consider it to be the worst of the original 3 movies I think it's one of the best.

It's just so dark and scary at times, I remeber shitting my pants when I watched it as I kid.


No time for love dr. jones 

10/10


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 12, 2009)

Saw Gran Torino this weekend. Awesome movie 10/10


----------



## furious styles (Jan 12, 2009)

george83 said:


> Indianna Jones And The Temple Of Doom
> 
> I love this movie even though many people consider it to be the worst of the original 3 movies I think it's one of the best.
> 
> ...



oh i agree, it's always been my favorite. my favorite part is the entire heart removal scene.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Got a Bluray player from my parents-in-law for Christmas, so I bought some DVDs at Costco. I've watched two so far:

Pan's Labyrinth
9/10
Watched it with friends. Breathtakingly awesome, perfect ending with enough mystery and magic to talk about for days.

Goodfellas
6/10
I only ever saw the first half of this movie before and thought it was awesome. But sitting through the whole thing the other day... yeesh. Overlong and relatively plotless. Many cool and memorable scenes, and great acting, but that's not enough to make a great movie for me. 



furious styles said:


> oh i agree, it's always been my favorite. my favorite part is the entire heart removal scene.



You guys are nuts! Last Crusade all the way!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2009)

Stan (Accept ^^^) and I watched those movies together-

Pan's Labyrinth: 10/10
I love this movie... and I hate watching movies! It was pretty great. I didn't have to pull my DS once!

Goodfellas: 2/10
This movie was terrrible for me. I guess there was a lot of violence and whatnot, but because the movie is about gangsters, it was expected and mundane. Also, watching people do a ton of drugs and then worry about dumping them when the cops come is overdone and makes me nervous. I felt like the movie was extremely similar to Blow (with Johnny Depp) but not as fun to watch.

Bluray is cool on movies like Pan's Labyrinth, but on older movies it doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 13, 2009)

_*Le Quatre Cent Coups*
(The 400 Blows)_

An outstanding piece of French New Wave. I have no idea why I didn't sit down and watch it before now.

*10/10*


----------



## furious styles (Jan 13, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> _*Le Quatre Cent Coups*
> (The 400 Blows)_
> 
> An outstanding piece of French New Wave. I have no idea why I didn't sit down and watch it before now.
> ...



now you see the light. truffaut's best, imo.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 13, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> The Wrestler- 9/10
> 
> I highly suggest this film, Mickey Rourke is amazing in this role and I think it's gonna be between him and Sean Penn for best actor



*I drove to DC this weekend, cause i JusT HAD TO see this movie....wow..talk about GORE AND TMI....Mickey was amazing though, as was Marissa ...I'm really curious how many of those / or if any of those stunts HE DID himself?....wow...just increcible movie*



thejuicyone said:


> Pineapple Express - 7/10. It was a typical stupid comedy, but, I found it funny and would watch it again. James Franco definitely made that movie awesome.



*I really kinda like Seth Rogen...but this was just the ultimate is really lame stoopid stoner movies...OMG...i fast forwarded through most of it and then just said WTF and took it back.......ummm 3/10 maybe*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 13, 2009)

furious styles said:


> now you see the light. truffaut's best, imo.



I'd already seen the light- in the sense that I was aware of it and acknowledged it- but it wasn't until now that I had actually _examined_ it, and I'm certainly glad I did.

It's a nice "EUREKA!" moment.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 13, 2009)

dawn of the dead, the original. one of my personal favorites, although it does drag at some points. 8/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 13, 2009)

Bride Wars 9/10

Kate Hudson and Anne Hathaway are such a good pair! It was cute, funny, girly and sweet.

I loved the ending, totally saw it coming!


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 14, 2009)

R. Mutt said:


> dawn of the dead, the original. one of my personal favorites, although* it does drag at some points*. 8/10.



That's because some of the zombies don't have legs


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 14, 2009)

furious styles said:


> now you see the light. truffaut's best, imo.



See the light? How was this ever in doubt?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 15, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> That's because some of the zombies don't have legs



I was skimming through the thread and thought this was in reference to the bride wars post above. lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 15, 2009)

Bride Wars 7/10...cute, trendy, and a bit predictable. 

The Day the Earth Stood Still 6/10...Keanu playing an Alien...enough said.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

The Silence Of The Lambs - 10 :]

Hannibal the Cannibal :happy:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> See the light? How was this ever in doubt?



i just meant in relation to him not having seen it, haha. 

kevin knows mad films, though.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2009)

*Gran Torino*

My god. Outstanding.

The story is excellent, although there isn't much to it that's really unpredictable. Clint's acting is mind-blowing (although most of the rest of the cast is merely alright). Those alone would've made it a damn good movie.

But there's _so very much to it_- so much to tell a deeper story than is on the surface, so much to create a definite feeling. There's also the nuance of Clint's performance, and the references that he makes to some of his earlier works- most notably to _The Outlaw Josey Wales_, which he's said is the favorite of his movies- which really show just how much this movie means to him.

And yes, I cried. I don't do that so much anymore, 'specially at movies, but this one really hits.

*10/10*. I predict nominations for screenplay and director- not sure about wins, but nominations at least- and although it's not likely to get nominated for Best Picture, it's a film that is very noteworthy and absolutely worth seeing.

So, go see it.


----------



## latinshygirl92377 (Jan 15, 2009)

hey there everyone!!!!

i havent posted in a while but here i am. i just watched *"the unborn" *and it was scary. the beggining was kinda boring but half way through it got good. i give it a 7/10.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure if there is an 'older' movie thread, but here goes ......

Tonight I saw an older movie (DVD) entitled, 'Without A Clue', starring Michael Caine and Ben Kingsley (1988). It is a Sherlock Holmes movie, with Caine as Holmes and Kingsley as Watson, only, this tale takes a different twist with Watson being the brains and Holmes being a front man - a hired ex actor to cover Watson's detective skills. A light hearted romp, I would give it maybe a 7 out of 10. Not the funniest movie out there, but it made for a nice evening.

I have an extended DVD collection, so maybe I can list a flick now and then that is not on the current movie theater listing.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 17, 2009)

*CHUCK & BUCK* ~ I wanted so much to _love_ this movie...but I couldn't fully get myself engrossed in it. There seemed to be something missing...plus the ending was not true to life. *7/10*


----------



## toni (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen a few:

The day the earth stood still: 8/10 could have gotten better if the ending wasn't blah

The unborn: 5/10 kind of cheesy

Paul Blart Mall cop: 9/10 Kevin James is awesome in this movie. Could have done without so many fat/loser jokes.


----------



## mejix (Jan 17, 2009)

*atonement*- 0/10

i'm giving this one the finger. just an illustration of the book. i liked some of the book. i liked nothing of the movie.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 17, 2009)

mejix said:


> *atonement*- 0/10
> 
> i'm giving this one the finger. just an illustration of the book. i liked some of the book. i liked nothing of the movie.



I'll have to read the book- I liked the idea, but I also thought it was executed poorly.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 17, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> *Gran Torino*
> 
> My god. Outstanding.
> 
> ...




This man could read the back of a cereal box and put in an Oscar winning performance. Just when you think he can't get any better, he comes along with a movie like this. A true LEGEND. A lot of the younger actors today could learn a thing or two from him.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 17, 2009)

Untraceable- I give it a 6.5 out of 10. In certain parts this thriller was totally predictable, but it was a good watch.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 17, 2009)

*DOUBT - 9/10

I am not a huge Meryl Streep fan, but she is truly amazing in this role, as usual. I really do dig Philip Seymour Hoffman his roles in the last year have been diverse, and he's stolen everyone of them, I especially loved the role he played in THE SAVAGES. Patrick Shanley writes a pretty predictable story here, but a good period piece, very entertaining.*


----------



## Matt L. (Jan 19, 2009)

"Gran Torino" Eastwood is still the best ticket around. 9/10


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 20, 2009)

I shouldn't admit to this....

"My Bloody Valentine 3-D" |7.5/10|(Averaged)

The movie itself is passable. Not scary, and the "mystery" is pretty easy to figure out. And the acting sucks. 

I won't be purchasing the DVD.

Still, the 3-D is really well done and makes the film critic proof. Is it a crap film? Yes, it is Si/Fi channel poor. Is it fun? Hell, yes. The audience I saw it with was ducking and screaming and laughing for the duration of the film.

Think of this less as cinema and more as carnival ride and you will have fun.


----------



## Saxphon (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, archive time again.

I pulled a movie out of the blue last night. One entitled, 'Dead Man's Bounty' - the box and the write-up looked interesting. Turns out it is a Polish western attempt at one of those classic Italian westerns. Trust me - avoid this artsy-fartsy movie at all costs. Val Kilmer is the star of this movie, and he plays the dead guy! He did the best acting in the film, if that tells you anything. The only redeaming thing about this film is the small chance to see this polish actress named Katarzyna Figura. Again, not much acting, but she has some nice curves on her, and looks very nice in her corset. But, miss the movie and look her up on the internet. Much safer that way.

So, this is your warning - don't watch this film. I'd give it 1/10, only because of the above named actress. You would get far more enjoyment watching popcorn cook in the microwave.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 20, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 7/10
I'll grant the screenwriter that this was a hard story line to work for the screen, but I still feel like they could have started the story of Benjamin a lot quicker than they did. Throw in an awkward reference to Hurricane Katrina which bore no real relevance to the main storyline and you have a couple of major flaws. But, the aww, heartfelt moments and Taraji P. Henson's character added up to make the movie enjoyable enough. Just pee before you see, because it's a long one.

The Reader 9.5/10
Unlike Benjamin Button, this movie succeeded at jumping back and forth through time as well as covering a lot of years. The acting is fantastic by Kate Winslet of course, but even better is the fact that David Kross (who plays the young boy she has an affair with) manages to hold his own with the seasoned actress while still maintaining the innocence and naivete of a regular teenage boy. Minus a half a star for the only flaw: Lena Olin was made up like an old woman and then later in years in the story played the daughter to that old woman. Go see this movie! And if you can't get your husband or boyfriend to go with you, just tell them that Kate Winslet is naked in it. A lot!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2009)

> The day the earth stood still: 8/10 could have gotten better if the ending wasn't blah


Oddly enough, I though it was very ho-hum. 5/10.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2009)

Eagle Eye--I am not particularly a fan of Shia Lebeouf but I liked it. 8/10


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 20, 2009)

We watched House Bunny over the weekend. It was really funny. I'm pretty much a fan of most Happy Madison productions. This one had us laughing well after the movie was done. I'd give it a 9/10. It was really worth watching if you like that sort of humor.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Jan 20, 2009)

Watched Silence of the lambs again the other day, still 10/10


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 20, 2009)

I just watched Inside today, a French Horror film and just like... I don't even know, it was beyond gorey but not like, simply for the sake of it, it was tasteful. Overall like an 8.5/10, it was good, awesome story, some good points made and the ending was awesome. Oh, also, cinematography was phenomenal throughout the entire film.


----------



## Mini (Jan 20, 2009)

Hitman: 5/10

You know you're in for a treat when the back of the box fucks up its own story. What an odd little movie this was. First, the positives: 

Shaky-cam wasn't excessive. Could actually see and understand the fights and the shootouts.

Timothy Olyphant did a good job at keeping 47 sufficiently anti-heroic. I especially liked when he knocked the girl out instead of sleeping with her. 

Downside, however, is that the movie MADE NO SENSE WHATSOEVER. Let's see, 47's set up to kill the president of Russia publicly... why? They had a double that could fool everyone. Why did it need to be public? And how the fuck did *anyone* buy that the dude survived having his head hollowed out? Not even Americans are that stupid. And what was with the double, anyway? Why hire someone to pin a murder on when it's going to be covered up in the first place? And what was with the church connection? And how can ANYONE write a line like "It's an organization so secret no one knows it exists," when obviously quite a few people know it exists.

And WHAT THE FUCK WAS WITH THE BAR CODES? I've played the games, I know what it's there for, but in the context of the movie it makes absolutely no sense. None. And how much of a ghost can the dude be? He's a 6' bald white guy with a fuckin' bar code on the back of his head. This is not exactly inconfuckingspicuous. I mean, goddamn.

So, yeah, not particularly good, but it did have its moments. And I still watched it twice, although in my defense I was intoxicated both times.


----------



## Victim (Jan 20, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Eagle Eye--I am not particularly a fan of Shia Lebeouf but I liked it. 8/10




I liked it as well, not as good an evil computer movie as The Forbin Project, but gets the #2 spot easily.


----------



## onetrulyshy (Jan 20, 2009)

The Unborn - 2/10
The only part worth watching is the last 10 minutes. Any "scary" parts were showed on the previews.

Lucky Number Slevin - 9/10
Just watched for the first time and absolutely loved it. It had some twists I didnt expect.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hannibal *

9/10


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 20, 2009)

Victim said:


> I liked it as well, not as good an evil computer movie as The Forbin Project, but gets the #2 spot easily.



I think maybe # 3 spot, cos HAL was my #1


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 20, 2009)

I Can't Remember the last movie I watched. I think it was "Shutter"

It was interesting, but I really didn't care for it -too- much.

I'd say, 5/10. 

It was pretty predictable.



Before that, it was *Death Proof* [From 'Grindhouse']
;D 9/10, I Highly Enjoyed it. Especially the ending. Plus. Sexy Girls Like Rose M. = <33


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 20, 2009)

Nine Lives 8/10

Written and directed by Rodrigo Garcia who is the son of the famous novelist Gabriel Garcia Marquez. The film dips briefly into very powerful moments in the lives of Nine separate women. In some instances the characters intertwine with each other but not to the extent of say a Iñárritu film. Each woman's scene is about 10 minutes long and is shot in a long take...cool flick.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

Defiance 9/10. But I love true stories about people who defy the odds and survive. I can't wait to get the book so I can read the whole story of the Bielsky brothers. Always a plus, James Bond kicking nazi ass


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 23, 2009)

Doubt-it was a decent movie, but I would wait to see it on DVD. 7/10


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 23, 2009)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan... The newest Adam Sandler movie - 10/10

Very funny!  of course it had to be with Adam in it


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 23, 2009)

"Vicky Cristina Barcelona" - 7/10

I love Woody Allen, and I really liked this film. Rebecca Hall, Javier Bardem and Penelope Cruz were superb. The only things bringing this film down were Scarlett Johansson's terrible acting (nothing new!) and the sometimes absurd plot (though, if you like Woody Allen you should be used to this).

I do recommend this movie though, especially around Oscar season - it picked up a couple nominations.


----------



## texasyankee61 (Jan 24, 2009)

Gran Torino 11/10 best movie Clint has starred in.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 24, 2009)

Run Lola Run-10/10

Haven't watched it in years and it's still as awesome as when I first saw it. Highly Recommended to anyone who hasn't seen this film.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 24, 2009)

Twenty minutes of *300*....I laughed a lot....not sure that's the reaction they were going for. I will give it, for those twenty minutes of laughter, a 10/10. I like to laugh.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

*Get Smart*

I thought that *Steve Carrell* was perfect as Maxwell Smart, he was as close to *Don Adams *as anyone could be to play the part. I used to watch the original Get Smart Series every week and this new remake of that was great!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 24, 2009)

Gran Torino - 9/10. Not Eastwood's best effort, but an excellent film that captured all the good vigilante elements. Clint, just off his win on the "Who's the Most Grizzled?" game show, just brings in so much win amidst all the racial epithets thrown around.

My understanding is he got F'ed in the A at the Oscars this year and was pushed out by such treasures as Benjamin Button, who managed to recycle an old Mork and Mindy plot device to bring in a Best Picture nom.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jan 24, 2009)

Actually, I am very dissappointed with many of the movies that they have been releasing for the past few years, talking animals with their mouths digitally moved or many movies that are nothing but blood, guts and/or gore or just like all of the global warming stuff that is stuck into a lot of the movies that are offered lately.......these are far from good viewing as far as I am concerned. Many of them are just the same ole thing just with different actors playing the parts and once you see movies like these, you have pretty much seen them all...........boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 24, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Gran Torino - 9/10. Not Eastwood's best effort, but an excellent film that captured all the good vigilante elements. Clint, just off his win on the "Who's the Most Grizzled?" game show, just brings in so much win amidst all the racial epithets thrown around.
> 
> My understanding is he got F'ed in the A at the Oscars this year and was pushed out by such treasures as Benjamin Button, who managed to recycle an old Mork and Mindy plot device to bring in a Best Picture nom.



_Benjamin Button _is based on a short story by F. Scott Fitzgerald, not Mork and Mindy. I look forward to seeing it.

I don't think that _Gran Torino _really deserved a nom for Best Picture, but it should've gotten _something_- even a nomination for Best Song. It definitely got cheated out of anything this year, which is really a shame because although it's not his best work, it's a movie that obviously means a hell of a lot to Eastwood.


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2009)

I just watched a British film called "Angus, Thongs and Perfect Snogging".

Was a teenage, coming of age, comedy drama thingy and I loved it lol, as I like cheesy crap like that.

I give it a good solid 8/10.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 24, 2009)

Hubby and I got away from the baby for the first time since he was born and saw Gran Torino. Boy was it a good movie. I laughed and cried. It brought back my memories of how old Michigan folk are. (I was born there and all my grandparents were from there.) I really enjoyed the movie and it was a good ride. I would see it again if it weren't such a chore to get babysitting.

I'd give it a 10. Best movie i'd seen in a long time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 24, 2009)

Grandi Floras said:


> *Get Smart*
> 
> I thought that *Steve Carrell* was perfect as Maxwell Smart, he was as close to *Don Adams *as anyone could be to play the part. I used to watch the original Get Smart Series every week and this new remake of that was great!



I totally agree! I loved him in that role!! I have a big love of the old Get Smarts and was happy to see him fill the role quite faithfully to the original.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

I just saw Inkheart. I'm really not entirely sure what to think.

There were enough changes from the book for me to be seriously annoyed, especially the ending, where [NO SPOILARS KTHX]. However, it was a pretty good movie, and most of the general idea was kept intact. It could have been a lot worse, but it could have been a lot better too.

7/10.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2009)

Death Race-Totally a guy prison of the future film. It had a diabolical warden, lots of fast cars, things blowing up, people being shot, set on fire, squashed, hot chicks, gunfire, and peterbuilt trucks reformatted to be flame-throwing, gun toting ramming machines. Definately had a few "ohhhhhhhhh, damn did that just happen?" moments. As a woman who is totally enamored with Jason Statham, I have to give it a solid 8/10. If I was a guy...it would probably be a 9.5/10 *WEG*


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 25, 2009)

The Dark Knight - 9/10

Yeah im kinda late seeing this one eh? but it was worth the wait, I enjoyed it very much


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Gran Torino - 9/10. Not Eastwood's best effort, but an excellent film that captured all the good vigilante elements. Clint, just off his win on the "Who's the Most Grizzled?" game show, just brings in so much win amidst all the racial epithets thrown around.
> 
> My understanding is he got F'ed in the A at the Oscars this year /QUOTE]
> 
> *I went on a group date with 15 other people last nite and really enjoyed it, the racial slurs were awesome, true to form....I <3 CLINT*


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 25, 2009)

*Magnum Force*

The sequel to _Dirty Harry_, it pales in comparison to its predecessor, but it's still a damn good cop movie in and of itself.

I think it likely would've been far better if it hadn't, in fact, been a Dirty Harry movie. If it had been done differently- with another actor in the lead, for example- it would've been an excellent stand-alone flick; as it is, it feels like a lacklustre spinoff that's missing the artistic qualities that made the original so great.

*7/10*.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 27, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> The Dark Knight - 9/10
> 
> Yeah im kinda late seeing this one eh? but it was worth the wait, I enjoyed it very much


I enjoyed it, but I'd give it a 7/10 because I kept wanting to give Batman a lozenge...to the point of distraction. 


Love in the Time of Cholera - 10/10, hands down. However...I'm giving it that mostly because it wasn't what I expected at all, and I was very pleasantly surprised. I enjoyed every minute of it. It's a movie that made me run the gamut of emotions - I laughed, cried, wanted to beat the characters over the head, and enjoyed the no-nonsense eroticism (it does have several sexual scenes in it). 

That said, I'm not sure what rock I've been living under, but I had never heard of the Nobel-prize winning novel prior to this. After reading reviews of the movie, I'm glad I hadn't read the book before I saw it because they say it doesn't do the book justice. Now I can read the book and still enjoy the movie for what it is.


----------



## MattB (Jan 27, 2009)

Finally saw Wall-E...I'd give it a 6/10. I liked it, but I'm not sure if I expected more or I'm getting desensitized to the Pixar animation movies...


----------



## frankman (Jan 27, 2009)

I just saw Frost/Nixon, which is definitely one of the best movies I've seen so far. 9/10. Langella's best acting ever. Only wished I saw it on stage back then.

Plus, Oliver Platt is in it, so it was bound to be good in the first place...


----------



## olwen (Jan 27, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I enjoyed it, but I'd give it a 7/10 because I kept wanting to give Batman a lozenge...to the point of distraction.
> 
> 
> Love in the Time of Cholera - 10/10, hands down. However...I'm giving it that mostly because it wasn't what I expected at all, and I was very pleasantly surprised. I enjoyed every minute of it. It's a movie that made me run the gamut of emotions - I laughed, cried, wanted to beat the characters over the head, and enjoyed the no-nonsense eroticism (it does have several sexual scenes in it).
> ...



Gabriel Garcia Marquez rawks. If you haven't already read his other books. I didn't see the movie because I never made it thru the book. I've tried three times to finish reading it but I find the main character insufferable and annoying, and so the plot seems tiresome to me. It kind of pisses me off too since I love his other stuff. But that's just me I guess, after all the novel is well loved. 



The last movie I saw was Gran Torino - 9/10. The ending was kinda schmaltzy, but only kinda. My friend and I left the theatre balling tho. We really liked it. I do think the character was interesting, but that Clint Eastwood's performance, while nuanced may just be the kind of tough guy role academy members have probably seen him do dozens of times before, and maybe that's why he's been snubbed for an oscar.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

My Cousin Vinny. It's an oldy but a goody. I watched it on TV since we didnt have it on DVD but it was still really funny. I love when a comedy stands the test of time.
8/10


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 28, 2009)

_*Gran Torino - 10/10*_
Clint Eastwood played an excellent part!


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 28, 2009)

Dogma - 9/10

I FINALLY got to see it after being egged on by my bf and I'm glad I did. It was very funny and charming.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 28, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Dogma - 9/10
> 
> I FINALLY got to see it after being egged on by my bf and I'm glad I did. It was very funny and charming.


This movie made me have a crush on God. 

PS - I'm glad you're back, Mellie!


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Twilight

An awesome movie, with a great cast, it left me wanting more hurry up and make the sequel I need to know what happens and I dont have time to read the books .

9/10

Tropic Thunder

This made me laugh so much it was funny without being silly like someing like epic movie. Rob Downey JR was fantastic in it.

8/10


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 28, 2009)

george83 said:


> hurry up and make the sequel I need to know what happens and I dont have time to read the books


spoilers ahoy:
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/8683/headtripbreakingdawnbysih0.jpg

also relevant:
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/9271/trailer3ai8.png

and just for fun:
http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/7288/twilightxb1.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 31, 2009)

Watched _*Terminator 2: Judgement Day*_ last night. I'm reminded once again why I enjoyed it so much. *10/10*. It's one of those movies where once I start watching it, I _have _to finish. Especially the last forty minutes or so.


It actually came up on FARK today, and I just had to briefly opine about it:



> You know, I actually on an urge watched _Terminator 2 _last night. I think it was the result of discussing how the movie taught me to never drink milk from the carton...
> 
> Anyways, I've loved the movie my whole life (ever since I first saw it at like age 6), but this time felt a bit different. I was looking at it with a bit more of an analytical eye rather than one just looking for action.
> 
> ...



(And yes, that's brief. I could've done way, way more.)

One of the other members loved it so much he actually saved it in notepad. It's one of those little things that made me proud.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Feb 1, 2009)

The Wrestler |9/10|

I don't like professional wrestling. I don't like Micky Rourke. I love this movie.

It's all in the details. "The Wrestler" feels like a best documentary ever made. Not a second of the film felt contrived. I don't know if this is the best film of the year, but it is certainly the most empathetic, and honest one.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 1, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> The Wrestler |9/10|
> 
> I don't like professional wrestling. I don't like Micky Rourke. I love this movie.
> 
> It's all in the details. "The Wrestler" feels like a best documentary ever made. Not a second of the film felt contrived. I don't know if this is the best film of the year, but it is certainly the most empathetic, and honest one.



I 100% agree with you...and this movie actually made me like Mickey Rourke and I hope he gets the award for Best Actor which I think he will.


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 1, 2009)

I loved the new Underworld movie.. i give a 10. I was suprised at how good it was. Micheal Sheen was a good leading man.

here is a trailer...

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1809984515/trailer


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2009)

Lakeview Terrace- Really good! 8/10

and the Aqua teen hunger force colon movie film- It was ok.... 6.5/10


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 1, 2009)

1408 - with John Cusack. It was ok. I'd say a 6/10.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 1, 2009)

The Forbidden Kingdom - 9/10 

It had it's weaknesses, but considering I don't normally enjoy this genre of movie, I really loved it. It had the feel of an engaging rpg, which I'm a huge fan of.


----------



## escapist (Feb 1, 2009)

Sex Drive, 10/10 OMG I could NOT STOP LAUGHING!


----------



## runningman (Feb 1, 2009)

In Bruges. 7/10

Good start and some very funny dark humour bits but I was disappointed with the way it ended. Just kinda fell away.


----------



## minerva (Feb 5, 2009)

I went to the encore HD broadcast of the Metropolitan Opera's _Orfeo ed Euridice_ tonight, with Stephanie Blythe singing the role of Orfeo. It was written for a castrato, and is now usually sung by mezzo-sopranos, and occasionally by counter-tenors.

Oh em gee, it was spectacular. I'd never seen the opera before (though I have some of the arias on Cecilia Bartoli's Gluck CD), and foolishly joked to someone that I knew how it would end. Everyone knows that story - right? Apparently, the happy ending was pretty much de rigueur in baroque opera. But wow: 10/10. Stephanie Blythe was magnificent - absolutely riveting - and the production was really cool. The ballet was wholly integrated into the plot - and the chorus (which sounded magnificent), was arrayed in these dramatic moving - bleachers? - and dressed as historical figures from throughout the ages (all the dead, per the set director). I saw Queen Elizabeth I, Jimi Hendrix, Lincoln, Henry VIII, Frederick Douglass, Ghandi, and so on - really a spectacular, beautifully realized production, with a magnificent star.


----------



## toni (Feb 6, 2009)

The uninvited- 8/10

Wicked twist ending.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 8, 2009)

*"Milk" *9.5/10 I totally think Sean Penn deserves his nomination for best actor. He was fantastic. I haven't seen the other nominated films yet, so I can't say if I think he should win, but the nomination was well deserved.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 8, 2009)

Nick and Nora's infinite playlist--takes me back to all the coming of age movies from when I was a kid. this one got a 7.5/10 from me.


----------



## frankman (Feb 9, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> Nick and Nora's infinite playlist--takes me back to all the coming of age movies from when I was a kid. this one got a 7.5/10 from me.



Now watch that movie again and follow the gum:

Are you randy guy=> drunk girl => toilet => drunk girl => norah => nick => are you randy guy's face.

I thought it was a really nice movie: great Juno-esque artwork, Michael Cera's always great, Kat Dennings is a likeable heroinne, the total non-issue of his friends being gay was amazing. 
It was definitely less snarky than Ferris Bueller, or any John Hughes, but it radiated a sort of kindness not seen in many movies.


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 10, 2009)

Went to see _*Slumdog Millionaire*_ on the weekend, a bit put out because so much fuss has been made about it. I resist movies that have such incredible advance press notices. I was prepared to hate it.

But it won me over. Give it 10 out of 10. I think it probably plays differently for people from India, who read the images differently. For me it was a very painful first 30-45 minutes, and gradually morphed into something resembling a fairy-tale, where you could see the story's arc gradually take shape in the accepted way. This is not a happy ending that's obvious at the beginning, and even in the last 20 minutes it seems that it will be snatched away. 

See it in a big theater, where the noise and violence can really scare you. BUT if cruelty to children bothers you (and I was squirming like crazy for the first half hour), maybe not...see it on video or give it a pass, because once you get past the fairy tale, there are a lot of disturbing images from the film that won't go away. I did not wake up feeling all jollified, but recalling the darker images. That's not a criticism, really, considering that we are presented with a view of the rest of the world, images most of us don't want to think about.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 12, 2009)

I watched fat head! It's a follow up retort to super size me. 9/10

http://fathead-movie.com/

He brought some very compelling stuff, and I laughed nearly through the entire thing at the same time. He does the fast food diet for 28 days using his "Functional brain," and not just letting the employees make suggestions, eats an occasional meal without a bun/biscuit/muffin, and only drinks diet coke, water, and tea. He loses 12 pounds, and his cholesterol (HDL and LDL are actually proteins that carry cholesterol [Don't drink the government's koolaid ]) drops. His BAD cholesterol went up a little, but that's because he ate at a KFC a few times where they had trans fat.

He later on does another diet where he really ups his fat intake in daily life, and he DOUBLES his good cholesterol. 

The only reason I didn't give it a perfect is because he's really pushing low carb, which I don't consider the best for everyone since our lives are very different, *but I DO think the 300 grams of daily carbs-converting-into-a cup and a half of sugar in your blood- suggested amount by the government and organizations since fat is t3h EVIL! ZEITGEIST! is FUCKIN' BULLSHIT BULLCRAP* . I think lower carbs and higher fats than what we have recommended now is a good idea for most people. Just change the ratio because the two nutrients are almost always inversely proportional.

He debunked the myth that high cholesterol causes heart disease, and murdered the lipid hypothesis which says this. It's basically what drew us to the misleading conclusion that eating a lot of fat causes heart disease.

He debunked Calories in/calories out (It's mostly controlled by hormones, which is kinda like what that biochemist that I was informed about said too), and you have to pick that right nutrients that work with you too. You can't just eat less. Your body will resist you the farther you go.

He did mention that fat people that exercise have half the mortality of thin people that don't (Big ups to him for mentioning that) too, and supports the concept of free will. He believes the statistics about the numbers of fat people are way off, but there are more fat people than he remembers. His reasoning besides too many carbs is the same reasons a lot of the fat/size acceptance friendly books say (Our good economy, snacking, height changes, less activity [Especially kids]).

So overall: A good one in my book. I know this long, but I'm going to write a longer one later on where I get really in depth. lol


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 12, 2009)

He's Just Not That Into You- I give it a 9/10. It was a little different than I expected it to be and it turned out to be one of the best movies I've seen in a while!


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

The Visitor. I give it a 9/10.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 12, 2009)

Yojimbo 10/10 (rewatch)

If you like Kurosawa and you haven't seen this then it should be next on your list of movies to watch.


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Yojimbo 10/10 (rewatch)
> 
> If you like Kurosawa and you haven't seen this then it should be next on your list of movies to watch.




I love Kurosawa. I haven't seen Yojimbo yet but it's in my netfilx queue. I just got AKira Kurosawa's Dreams but I haven't been able to watch it yet because I use my 360 for a DVD player and I had to send it in for repairs.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> I love Kurosawa. I haven't seen Yojimbo yet but it's in my netfilx queue. I just got AKira Kurosawa's Dreams but I haven't been able to watch it yet because I use my 360 for a DVD player and I had to send it in for repairs.



_Dreams _is rather unusual and while I don't think that it's on a level with his greater works, you can definitely tell that it's a project that was highly personal to him. And because they are based partially on dreams (at least, that's what the claim is), there is a level of surreality in some of them, mixed in with some rather heavy-handed examples of Kurosawa's own opinions on life, death, war, and the like. It's still good, but it's a very different sort of good.

The dreams with the peach orchard, the tunnel, and the last one with the village are my favorites.


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> _Dreams _is rather unusual and while I don't think that it's on a level with his greater works, you can definitely tell that it's a project that was highly personal to him. And because they are based partially on dreams (at least, that's what the claim is), there is a level of surreality in some of them, mixed in with some rather heavy-handed examples of Kurosawa's own opinions on life, death, war, and the like. It's still good, but it's a very different sort of good.
> 
> The dreams with the peach orchard, the tunnel, and the last one with the village are my favorites.



So what you're saying is I should get really stoned before I watch it?


----------



## BTB (Feb 12, 2009)

The Spirit ----- 6.9/10

I watched it because I was really curious for the fact that the original comic is a milestone in the field.

Miller twisted it in something which was not as bad as I imagined it but more like a contemporary Superhero-movie which has lots of camp elements in it.
This movie is to be taken less serious than the Batman Series with Adam West ( which I truly love for the camp) and catches not the heart of the comic which never presented itself as camp.

And the audience heartily laughed by the corny Col. Klink/Nazi impression Samuel L.Jackson gave.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> So what you're saying is I should get really stoned before I watch it?



Not necessarily. You can totally follow all of it and it all makes sense (although with the amount that's based on Japanese mythology, there might be a bit lost in translation), so toke at your own discretion.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2009)

After renting it several times and returning it before being able to sit down and watch it, I finally got to see Blood Diamond. We had it through netflix this time and it was sitting on the table for a month. Boy was it a good movie! I'd give it a 9/10!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

*Totsi* 
*~9.5 of 10~*

Would have been a ten but the ending had me....ugh. heh
So compelling. So good. A must see.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 12, 2009)

Watched Lakeview Terrace a few days ago. The movie was good, but I tend to go through the emotions of the characters when I watch movies, and everyone in that movie is angry....so it made me angry. But I'd give it a 6.5.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 12, 2009)

i have 3!

Pineapple Express 10/10

I love getting stoned and then watching movies about stoners. Just how I roll. I adore Seth Rogen and James Franco in this movie! They are hilarious together, made me want to be friends with them! I also liked how the end was kinda gory, but still funny.

Tropic Thunder 10/10

Im not a big fan of Ben Stiller. Actually, Im not a fan of him at all. BUT. I do like Robert Downey Jr., Jack Black, Steve Coogan and Jay Baruchel. Great cast, funny plot and Jack Black in his tighty whiteys!! :wubu:

Taken 10/10

First of all: Liam Neeson can totally kick anyones ass. Never thought of that big sexy hunk of Irish man as one to play an ass-kicking hero, but he did and he did it well. As a man trying to save his daughter from forced prostitution, he literally kills everyone in his path. And he looked so hot doing it.


wow. all 10/10. im crazy


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 12, 2009)

_Coraline_-9/10

I thought I would find this movie just bearable because I hated _Nightmare before Christmas. _ But it was actually a great little film.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 14, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> _Coraline_-9/10
> 
> I thought I would find this movie just bearable because I hated _Nightmare before Christmas. _ But it was actually a great little film.



Agreed!
I loved it but it was a bit rushed at the end. 
I'm actually going to see it next Sunday in 3D because my local theater only had it in 2D.


----------



## frankman (Feb 14, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Taken 10/10
> 
> First of all: Liam Neeson can totally kick anyones ass. Never thought of that big sexy hunk of Irish man as one to play an ass-kicking hero, but he did and he did it well. As a man trying to save his daughter from forced prostitution, he literally kills everyone in his path. And he looked so hot doing it.



I had half expected him to morph into a huge lion bite the head of the final villain, but I can see how that idea, from a creative point of view, probably was canned...

Liam Neeson has a fantastic voice by the way. I would sleep so much better if I had a cd of him reading the OED or the yellow pages.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> He's Just Not That Into You- I give it a 9/10. It was a little different than I expected it to be and it turned out to be one of the best movies I've seen in a while!



*DITTO.....Went out with 3 gfs tonite and laughed our heads off*


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2009)

*Taken*

Luc Besson wrote it, and he once again delivered a high-quality action story that was wonderfully directed by Pierre Morel.

Liam Neeson is excellent, and he was fantastic at showing just how personal the whole ordeal was in spite of how cold and ruthless his actions were, or how cool and steady his demeanor usually was.

The action is pretty outstanding. Although the shake-cam was present, it didn't totally obscure the events, and the chase scenes- particularly the one at the end- were very well-done.

What's best about it is that even though it's an action movie about someone who is more or less doing some James Bond or Jason Bourne shit, you can connect to him and you're rooting for him, which sets this film apart from those. It's one of a parent's worst nightmares, having their child kidnapped, and it's far easier to support him than it is someone who's just carrying out a mission. This _is _personal, it's _not_ business, and it shows.

Overall, a kickass action movie that does its genre very, very well. *8.5/10*. I plan on buying it when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## mejix (Feb 15, 2009)

*the war room*- 4/10
documentary about the clinton campaign in 92. most important insight: the early 90's were really the late late 80's. *meh.* 

*the future is unwritten*- 9/10
documentary about joe strummer of the clash. verdict: strummer both jerk and a cool guy. *nice*. 

*capturing the friedmans*- 8/10
documentary: pedophile father accused of raping students. father admits molesting some other minors but not these minors. kids creepily loyal to father. family disintegrates. *gross, well told, downer*.



*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> *Taken*
> 
> Luc Besson wrote it, and he once again delivered a high-quality action story that was wonderfully directed by Pierre Morel.
> 
> ...



I totally want to see that, but I don't think I'll get the opportunity to see it in theater. I'm glad to see a couple of "thumbs up" reviews on here though, reassures me to go see it when it comes out! Ever since seeing him in Gun Shy, I've come to respect Liam Neeson's work.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 15, 2009)

Today I watched Open Season 2 and Madagascar 2.
=D

I loved them both!


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Feb 15, 2009)

Saw The Unborn I give it a 8/10. Scared me silly tho:blush:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 15, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I totally want to see that, but I don't think I'll get the opportunity to see it in theater. I'm glad to see a couple of "thumbs up" reviews on here though, reassures me to go see it when it comes out! Ever since seeing him in Gun Shy, I've come to respect Liam Neeson's work.



Really it's not a must-see-in-theaters so much as a see-as-soon-as-possible. I don't think that there will be much lost in the transition to the home screen, so if you only catch it on DVD, you're not really missing out on much.


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 15, 2009)

I have to agree with you except for the part about not liking Mickey Rourke, I've always loved him. We finally went to see this movie and now I can't wait until next week for the Academy Awards, I'm pulling for Mickey to walk away with it. Most excellent movie!!!






pdgujer148 said:


> The Wrestler |9/10|
> 
> I don't like professional wrestling. I don't like Micky Rourke. I love this movie.
> 
> It's all in the details. "The Wrestler" feels like a best documentary ever made. Not a second of the film felt contrived. I don't know if this is the best film of the year, but it is certainly the most empathetic, and honest one.


----------



## toni (Feb 15, 2009)

He's just not that into you 9/10

I agree with everyones review. It is hillarious. Total chick flick. There wasn't one man in the theatre I was in. I loved the book and the movie is right on!


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 15, 2009)

frankman said:


> I had half expected him to morph into a huge lion bite the head of the final villain, but I can see how that idea, from a creative point of view, probably was canned...
> 
> Liam Neeson has a fantastic voice by the way. I would sleep so much better if I had a cd of him reading the OED or the yellow pages.



Liam is one of the sexiest men on Earth! I loooove him :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 16, 2009)

*Idiocracy* 


8.5/10

Hilarious, but also sad satire. I watched the Brawndo clips on youtube before seeing it, so that made it even funnier for me. IT'S GOT ELECTROLYTES!


----------



## None (Feb 16, 2009)

CHOKE

6/10

Sam Rockwell is great in this, but short of a few laughs it is completely forgettable.


----------



## Guy (Feb 16, 2009)

DOUBT 10/10

Meryl Streep as an intollerant nun that runs her school with an iron fist!
Eveyone fears her. She WILL scare the hell out of you. She walks outside, the wind and autumn leaves start to swirl around her and you suddenly expect to hear the Wicked Witch theme from Oz to start playing!

MILK 10/10

Sean Penn is Harvey Milk, the first openly gay man to run for political office. 
It is a warm and touching performance, very much a gay rights Gandhi! This film does an excellent job in its recreation of the 1970's. 

Disclaimer: I am working at a movie theatre now and have watched these two movies every day for the last two weeks. I'm not tired of them yet, so I think you will like them as well.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 16, 2009)

Catch-22 10/10 I'm biased though because I'm a big fan of Mike Nichols.
He did about as good of a translation of the novel that you could do IMO.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Feb 16, 2009)

*The International *

+2 for Clive Owens.
+2 for Naomi Watts.
+4 for trashing the Guggenheim. Place had it coming.
+3 for conning me into thinking that I was watching an intricate thriller ala John le Carré
-3 for actually being a James Bond movie minus stunts, girls and a sense of humor.
-2 for an unearned and silly ending.

*Total: 6/10*

*Friday the 13th*

-5 for being another 80's horror reboot
+5 for being as good or better than the original film
+2 for the new Jason. Fast and brutal.
+2 for Aaron Yoo (Disturbia). Best comic relief character in awhile.
+2 for better overall acting and production values than the last fifty F13ths.
-2 for not being scary at all.

*Total: 4/10*


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 19, 2009)

*Disfigured*

At first I thought I was really going to be pissed about this one, but I ended up really digging it. To me, one part of the movie was showing the externalization of body image issues (And thusly: Blame it all on them [Society]), whilst the other side was internalization (Blame it all on yourself). I thought it was overally pretty damn good. 8/10.

Pros-
Old friends (I was like "HEY YO JOY! HEY YO JOY NASH! HEY YO CHENESE LEWIS!" )
A decent balance, rather than the usual fat people take it all.
Great ending
An intimate scene that wasn't meant to bring up disgust.
- The idea of giving "Anorexia Lessons" it's not very realistic, but it's use into the story made it very realistic. There's a lot of comparisons that I was digging, and I knew what some of the comments were going to be.
Cons
- The ending was good, but I still got left feeling as if there should be a sequel of some sort
- (Subjective) The acting was ok.


- The Fat Acceptance group was painted worse than I expected (Although not too bad in my book). 

*(SPOILAGE)* 

There's a part initially where one of the members talks about NAAFA and FAES, and she's basically told off. Now I'm not saying every group is for FAES or wants to even speak of about it, but they way she's was pushed off by wanting to start a FA walking group pissed me off a little. 

(/Spoiler)

- It also sorted painted fat people poorly too. I don't think it implied all fat people eat too much, but the main character does, so it's a big Hmmmmm... 

That wasn't enough for me to take it down too much, because I was really digging it as time went on. I wouldn't recommend it for everyone, but it's pretty good on the eyes of body image issues in my books. :bow:


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 19, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Today I watched Open Season 2 and Madagascar 2.
> =D
> 
> I loved them both!


 I watched madagascar 2 with my niece and she gigglesher head off when Gloria says to Moto-Moto, "Its that your butt, or did you bring a friend?" 
I thought it was a darling movie for kids.


----------



## None (Feb 19, 2009)

Cape Fear - 9/10 - DeNiro gives a frightening performance and some of the shots in this are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 20, 2009)

None said:


> Cape Fear - 9/10 - DeNiro gives a frightening performance and some of the shots in this are absolutely beautiful.



did you see the old one with Robert Mitchum? that one was amazing too


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 20, 2009)

When Nietzche Wept 2007

9:10

Armande Assante, Katheryn Winnick

Nietzche is the sick one but he ends up psycho analyzing himself and his psychologist, an older contemporary of Freud. its a great story about two men facing middle age and questiong thier choices as they relate to life love career and both coming to a kind of inner balance. better than i'm making it sound. good guy movie too.


----------



## Victim (Feb 20, 2009)

Taken. An action movie that was so typical of the genre it was only mediocre. The casting was one of the few good points. I can really only give this a 6.5/10.


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 20, 2009)

Office Space! I'd give it a 10 just for calling Michael Bolton The Singer an assclown.

Love the cast, love the plot, love the attitude and love Milton's red stapler.

Mike Judge is so awesome, I would make babies with him.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 20, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children 9/10

I've never played the game, but at the advice of my son, I read up on the storyline before watching it, which helped immensely. I wouldn't have enjoyed it as much if I hadn't. Beautiful movie.


----------



## mango (Feb 22, 2009)

*There Will Be Blood - 9/10

A sterling performance by Daniel Day-Lewis shows why this actor earned the Oscar. Early 20th century oil tycoons rock!

The movie starts out at a slow pace and slowly builds to a great climax.

Props to Paul Dano as the preacher.

*


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 24, 2009)

*Stranger Than Fiction*

Oddly appealing. Like Emma Thompson. Not bad. 8/10.


----------



## MamaLisa (Feb 24, 2009)

on the same day i saw:

seven pounds - 8 out of 10

yes man - 7 out of 10


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Feb 24, 2009)

In Bruges-8.5/10 awesome flick,best thing Colin Farrel has been in...really well written.

Days Of Heaven-9.5/10 Malick's follow up to Badlands,possibly one of the most beautifully shot films from the 70's I've ever seen.

Ghost Town-8/10 Nice little overlooked comedy if it was anyone other then Ricky Gervais this movie may have been kinda lame but he holds it up really well.

Charlie Wilson's War-8/10 Phillip Seymour Hoffman is the best thing about this movie and he just plain out steals scenes left and right from 2 of the biggest names in film (Hanks and Roberts) Plus I'm a big fan of Mike Nichols even though it's definitely not his best film but still definitely worth the watch.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 24, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Charlie Wilson's War-8/10 Phillip Seymour Hoffman is the best thing about this movie and he just plain out steals scenes left and right from 2 of the biggest names in film (Hanks and Roberts) Plus I'm a big fan of Mike Nichols even though it's definitely not his best film but still definitely worth the watch.



Just watched this last night, too, and I agree...Hoffman was superb. Hanks and Roberts were good, too, but after watching the "Who is Charlie Wilson?" extra feature, I almost think Charlie Wilson and Joanne Herring should have just played themselves - their personalities seem so vivid, I'm thinking they would have been naturals.


----------



## Jigen (Feb 24, 2009)

Iron Man
Vote: 8/10


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 24, 2009)

*Milk: 8/10*

it starts off a little slow, but the superb actors (espectially Sean Penn and Emile Hirsch) carry the film to an emotionally powerful ending. Definitely worth seeing, and definitely a better picture than Slumdog Millionaire.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 24, 2009)

Death Race : 4/10

Lame plot but lotsa 'splosions...oh...and Jason Statham made it bearable, too.:blush:


----------



## Matt (Feb 27, 2009)

Transporter 3: 7/10

The score would probably be lower but I was drunk when I watched it so it was automatically twice as good.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 27, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire - 9/10. I really loved this movie, I recommend it to everyone, loved the "Bollywood" dancing at the end. The violence against the kids was pretty jarring. I don't know if it was a better movie than Milk, they were so different. I also don't know if it should have won Best Picture, but it was really really good.

Madea Goes to Jail - 7.5/10 I enjoyed it, Tyler Perry is a riot as Madea, Keshia Knight Pulliam was pretty good as Candy, I hadn't seen her in anything since she was Rudy and she's all grown up. The plot was kinda thin, the ending was a bit contrived, but it was quite funny, and for 5 bucks, I was happy. Just a secret hint, if you see it, stay through the credits, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Feb 28, 2009)

I recently saw "Slumdog Millionaire" and enjoyed it. The plot was nothing new: poor kid spends years trying to find and reunite with the girl he's liked since he was a little kid...then he gets the gal, becomes rich as hell and there's a big dance number at the end of the movie.

I liked it. The actors all do a great job and the directing is good...this gets a 9

The fairly light and predictable story gets a 6.


Dennis


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2009)

*Repo! The Genetic Opera*

Blood, gore, singing...maybe a little too much considered that most of it was mediocre.
and it was veeery emo. 

Biggest surprise: paris hilton didn't suck 

I'd give it a higher score if the singing was better!
6/10


----------



## Tooz (Feb 28, 2009)

PAUL BLART MALL COP.

9/10.


Remember when I set you on fire at the pancake festival?


----------



## Paquito (Feb 28, 2009)

Madea Goes to Jail - 10/10

Madea FTW! I really couldn't stop laughing the whole time, we need more Madea's in the world.

It's the only movie that I would pay $9 to see again at a theater.


----------



## runningman (Mar 1, 2009)

The International - 8/10

Tense political thriller with a great shootout scene.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 2, 2009)

Coraline: 9/10

I was originally planning on seeing Taken, but that was at a later showing so I opted to see this instead. I ended up enjoying it.


----------



## frankman (Mar 2, 2009)

St. Trinian's 6 -10

My girlfriend rented this one. It's actually a pretty crappy movie with some funny scenes and some big names (Rupert Everett in drag, Colin Firth taking the piss out of his past roles). Stephen Fry was hilarious as the host of "Battle of the Schools".


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 2, 2009)

Zack and Miri (make a porno)

10/10


Wakka, wakka who wants to see some funny ass shit?!

HILARIOUS. Especially poor Jeff Anderson's poopy scene. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

And Jay's weiner!!! :eat2:

Seth Rogen gets more and more adorable everytime I see him. :wubu:


----------



## None (Mar 6, 2009)

Watchmen - I really enjoyed this, it's not the greatest comic book movie, but then again the expectations would be that it would suck balls. This is a movie made for people have read the source material, and as such I can see why this wouldn't be good to someone who hasn't read it. My biggest problem was the soundtrack, a lot of the license music really takes you out of the movie and I know that Snyder was trying to set up the whole this is the Nixon/Vietnam time period thing, but fuck some of the scenes could have done without music. Some of the dialogue doesn't translate, but that was to be expected. 

On the positive, the casting was great. Jackie Earle Haley was incredible as Rorschach and I'm definitely going to be on the look out for him from now on. Billy Crudup as Dr. Manhattan was much better than I'd thought he'd be and really captured the character. The scene on Mars where he talks about his past was superb. The Comedian was my favorite part of the movie and really enjoyed any scenes he was in.

8/10


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely, Maybe.

:wubu::smitten: aww such a cute movie. I loved it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2009)

I liked that movie too tinkerbell  It was sweet.

My latest movie: Ballet Shoes. 
It was okay. One of those afternoon flicks that you half watch while fiddling on the computer while the boys nap 
oops forgot the score: I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 6, 2009)

it help if I actually gave it a score. I'd say 7/10


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 6, 2009)

IC that I actually went and saw *Confessions of a Shopaholic.*

I chose the venue/activity (we found this new place near home that is a "movie theater/restaurant" all in one), she chose the movie. It was between that and Taken, which we decided would be a good movie to rent. Plus, something light-hearted made more sense if we were going to be having dinner while watching it.

As for the movie, I'm not a very good judge of chick flicks. To be honest, I usually tend to enjoy them. This one was at least fun to watch. One of those "What else can go wrong?" movies. The roommate was hilarious, the love interest was even funny and charming, the "villains" were believable and fun to hate. But the main actress, Isla Fisher, though perfect for the role, just really really _REALLY _annoyed me. I think that might have been part of the purpose. Because I started off wanting to strangle her to get her to shut up... and then I started feeling sorry for her. Changed how I felt about the movie pretty quickly.

I'll give it an 8.5/10. Was gonna say 7.5/10, but the side characters really make this movie. Props to John Goodman!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2009)

None said:


> Watchmen - I really enjoyed this, it's not the greatest comic book movie, but then again the expectations would be that it would suck balls. This is a movie made for people have read the source material, and as such I can see why this wouldn't be good to someone who hasn't read it. My biggest problem was the soundtrack, a lot of the license music really takes you out of the movie and I know that Snyder was trying to set up the whole this is the Nixon/Vietnam time period thing, but fuck some of the scenes could have done without music. Some of the dialogue doesn't translate, but that was to be expected.
> 
> On the positive, the casting was great. Jackie Earle Haley was incredible as Rorschach and I'm definitely going to be on the look out for him from now on. Billy Crudup as Dr. Manhattan was much better than I'd thought he'd be and really captured the character. The scene on Mars where he talks about his past was superb. The Comedian was my favorite part of the movie and really enjoyed any scenes he was in.
> 
> 8/10



Agreed, except for on the topic of the soundtrack. So much of the music used was referenced in the book at the end of the chapters, and a good deal of it seemed to fit fairly well.

I was really impressed with the movie overall, and fairly satisfied. In fact, I'd say that it's two-thirds awesome, and one-third compromise; where it feels too abbreviated to enjoy thoroughly on its own but sufficient for someone who knows all the stuff that got left out.

The casting was damn near perfect, I thought. Even some of the lesser characters- the prison psychologist, for example- were ideal. Ozymandias was the only weak link- he felt far too young, and his accent was irritating at times.

There was substantially more action in the film than there was in the book, too- which is a change that I very much enjoyed, and I don't think that it cheapened anything. Not only will it make the movie more accessible to audiences, it's really, _really _fun to watch.

Like he did with _300_, though, Snyder made it a bit more timely, which I think was a bit of a weakness. By adding a word here or dropping a word there, a line can have a different meaning- for example, something that was poking fun at Reagan is now poking fun at Bush with the exclusion of a single word.

I did, however, have a problem with some of the dropped lines that felt more important in the book, or lines that weren't delivered nearly as effectively as they should've been- one in particular near the end that should've given this feeling of speechless shock was delivered so flatly that I cringed. (Although admittedly, this may be in part because I already knew the line and expected something way more out of it than I got.)

The last thing that I'll note is the ending, which I can't really slam all that much. Although not nearly as good as the original ending (which, though more outlandish and ridiculous, seemed far more convincing), it was still a very creative way to achieve more or less the same effect. 

All said, I enjoyed it. A lot. I'd give it probably an *8 out of 10*; but that's as someone who's read the book, and finished re-reading it just this week. I'd actually really like to hear from people who haven't read the book, because I know that they'll have a very different take on it.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, too late to edit... but I actually have to say that I really liked that they didn't neuter Dr. Manhattan. In fact, just the opposite- dude is fuckin' *HUNG*, even more so than in the book. I was afraid that they'd cut his wang off (considering the lack of male frontal nudity in American films), but those fears proved totally unfounded.


----------



## None (Mar 6, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> the prison psychologist, for example- were ideal.



I would have preferred Reginald Val Johnson as the prison psychologist. The only thing that really took me out of the movie was the prison scene with Rorschach, mainly because I was hoping Michael Richards would show up.

I agree with you on the Dr. Manhattan thing, it was a bold choice to keep it in there.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 6, 2009)

Snake Island = 3 out of 10......had a stripper worthy scene, horrible puns and laughable snake attacks. You'll stay awake but more likely be going "ugh"


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2009)

None said:


> I would have preferred Reginald Val Johnson as the prison psychologist. The only thing that really took me out of the movie was the prison scene with Rorschach, mainly because I was hoping Michael Richards would show up.



Considering what seems to be a lack of short actors, it'd either have to be that guy or Mini-Me. I support the choice they made.


----------



## None (Mar 6, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Considering what seems to be a lack of short actors, it'd either have to be that guy or Mini-Me. I support the choice they made.



They could have had a CGI Joe C.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> All said, I enjoyed it. A lot. I'd give it probably an *8 out of 10*; but that's as someone who's read the book, and finished re-reading it just this week. I'd actually really like to hear from people who haven't read the book, because I know that they'll have a very different take on it.



______________

I saw it with a person who's never read the comic. Who doesn't read or like superhero stuff. She seemed to get all the major points--no problem following along. I gave her a copy of the book to read--there is just so much more to the story.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 7, 2009)

Fully watched...Sixteen Candles 10 out of 10.
Nobody said it had to be a new movie....




-Uriel


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 7, 2009)

Watchmen...the porno 8/10


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 8, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Fully watched...Sixteen Candles 10 out of 10.
> Nobody said it had to be a new movie....
> 
> 
> ...



do u mean the one with molly ringwald??? or the scary one??? 

the molly ringwald one is my fav movie of all time.. long duck dong :bow:

married? yah married! hahahahah kills me

great cast!

i just saw notorious 8 out of 10.. diddy did a good job on it.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

*In Bruges* Story full of holes and mighty scattered...but, Colin F can actually be appealing in a movie..whodathunkit. I liked some of the humor..and Bruges...wow...I wanna go...now. Let's give it a 7.7/10.


----------



## goodthings (Mar 8, 2009)

One week

I would give it an 8 out of 10


----------



## None (Mar 8, 2009)

For some inexplicable reason, I got around to watching a bunch of flicks this weekend, so here is my thoughts on them.

Punisher: War Zone - Easily worse than the Tom Jane version. However, despite not having Tom Travolta play a Cuban drug lord it did have a share of awesome moments like Punisher blowing up a guy with a rocket launcher and Jigsaw's General Patton speech. 4/10

Role Model - Really liked this in theatres and I've watched it a few times since. Paul Rudd is hilarious in this and Sean William Scott manages to not be insufferable. This is probably David Wain's best movie since Wet Hot American Summer. 7/10

Milk - Sean Penn is absolutely amazing in this, and while I wanted Mickey Rourke to win the Oscar, Penn was by no means unworthy. I didn't care much for the overall plot the first time I watched this, but rewatching it I liked it a lot more and it was much tighter than I initially thought. 9/10

Rachel Getting Married - Finally got around to seeing this and I enjoyed this a lot even with the depressing nature of the film. Anne Hathaway gave a strong performance. Considering I don't really care for weddings outside of an open bar, I was surprised that I liked a movie that basically was watching a wedding unfold. Side note, I'd totally drink the bathwater of a strung out Anne Hathaway, not so much her in Devil Wears Prada. 8/10


----------



## runningman (Mar 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> *In Bruges* Story full of holes and mighty scattered...but, Colin F can actually be appealing in a movie..whodathunkit. I liked some of the humor..and Bruges...wow...I wanna go...now. Let's give it a 7.7/10.



Bruges is pretty. Was there recently. As well as Gent and Antwerp. All gothic cathedrals and interesting architecture. But go in the Summer. They are the kind of places you want to wander around slowly so you can properly appreciate them but it was so cold when I was there I wanted to be inside every 2 minutes to warm up.

I actually watched 'In Bruges' the day after I'd been there and recognised lots of the places! But I agree with your veiw of the film. It started ok and I liked some of the dark humour but disappointing end. Just petered out.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 8, 2009)

MamaLisa said:


> do u mean the one with molly ringwald??? or the scary one???
> 
> the molly ringwald one is my fav movie of all time.. long duck dong :bow:
> 
> ...



When Long Duck Dong leaps out of the tree 'Herow Sexy Girfriend!!!'

Hehehe


'Look dear, she's getting her boobies. They look so perky!'

And MR 'Oh My Gawd, I think my Grandmother just felt me up...'


-Uriel


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 8, 2009)

I saw three films this week, all for the first time.

Caligula - 3/10 : a complete mess, full of ridiculous scenes that made no sense (porn), and a hilarious performance by Malcom McDowell. Glorious junk that makes no sense

Doubt - 9/10 : brilliant film. Meryl, Philip S and Amy were all terrific, and Viola Davis was truly memorable in her one scene. A very, very good film indeed

The Fog of War - 8/10 : I have no idea why I have never seen this movie before. But it was great. Errol Morris is the best documentary filmmaker


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2009)

Taken- 9/10

I loved this movie, but they overdid it with the "shaky cam" at certain points.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 9, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Watchmen...the porno 8/10



Ok...I've had time to assimilate what I saw and I must say that it was a fantastic movie. I haven't had the opportunity to read the graphic novel...but I will just as soon as I can get my hands on it.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 9, 2009)

The Bank Job (remake with Jason Statham) - 6.5/10

Dragged a lot in the beginning but picked up nicely


----------



## Sugar (Mar 9, 2009)

The Watchmen 7/10. Like all things the novel was better. The movie was almost identical BUT it was missing a certain je ne sais quois.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 10, 2009)

"Boy Eats Girl" 6/10

An Irish zombie movie about a boy, who becomes a zombie, in love with a girl. Silly and fun.


----------



## frankman (Mar 10, 2009)

protuberance said:


> "Boy Eats Girl" 6/10
> 
> An Irish zombie movie about a boy, who becomes a zombie, in love with a girl. Silly and fun.



"Life is lame, so let me eat your brain..."
-Be Your Own Pet

Just saw Role Model, and I BS you not when I say that it's the most gloriously funny BS to come out in quite some time. You just have to apreciate Wheeler's take on Kiss.


----------



## george83 (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen

I have never read the graphic novel but I was really lookinhg forward to it as I have heard so many postive things about the novel.

After reading so many bad reviews I was starting to have my doubts about seeing the movie but I'm glad I did as I thought it was flipping fantastic .

I understand there is a directors cut coming out when it comes out on DVD bringing it up to about 3 and a half hours long which should be excellent.

So I hope to pick up the graphic novel some time soon 

8/10


----------



## bexy (Mar 10, 2009)

Watchmen. 2/10. Had I had a trowel on me, I would have used it to gouge out my own eyes. I am just happy I had money off coupons and we only paid £1.50 each to get in. Had I paid full price, I think I actually would have cried.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 10, 2009)

I saw WATCHMEN and liked it...I didn't love it but it's still a pretty good movie.

I last read the comic about 10 years ago, so I pulled that off my shelf and gave it another reading to refresh my memory.

Visually, the movie is amazing and follows a great deal of the comic quite faithfully...the various actors even resemble the characters.

However, the wonderful, intriguing and multi-layered story got distilled down to the basic plot and the movie ended up a little depressing.

So, the story gets a "7" and the rest of the movie gets a "10".

The comic is available everywhere and I recommend giving it a read and the movie will mean more to you then.


Dennis


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 10, 2009)

The Reader - 8/10

I give the movie an 8, but Kate Winslet gets a 10 for her amazing portrayal of this lost soul you want to love, hate, help, strangle and shake at various points in the story. The actor who played the young Michael Berg was also pretty fabulous. The movie left me with the same mixed emotions the book did, stirred me up and made me think.. definitely worth seeing.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Mar 10, 2009)

I saw Watchmen as well, I really enjoyed it. I think Snyder and Co. did just about as good as they could sticking to source material without turning it into a 4 hour film and also the fact they probably had to deal with a shit ton of notes from the studio. 9/10 ...but I can see how someone who isn't a fan or familiar with the comic at all would find it somewhat forgettable.


----------



## Victim (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm really surprised they kept Dr. Manhattan in the buff. I think since it was CGI they could get away with frontal male nudity.



They shouldn't have a problem with it in the UK though. The BBC has been showing Blue Peter on TV for decades...


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 12, 2009)

Milk 8/10

An uplifting story, but didnt completely hold my attention. Cast was excellent, ending was sad (really?).


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2009)

Outsourced
This was a fun quirky movie about a guy who gets sent to train the outsourced call center jobs that his coworkers just lost. It's a fun quirky movie. I'm a sucker for Indian movies.

8/10 It took a little time to get going but overall a great movie.


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Righteous Kill 6/10

Wasn't the best but it wasn't the worst.I guess I just like De Niro and Pacino doing what they do.


----------



## GWARrior (Mar 12, 2009)

Watchmen 9/10

Never read the graphic novel, but I completely understood the story by the end of it. I loved the ending, in regards to who was the "bad guy" and why they did what they did. Loved the cast too.

BUT NOT ENOUGH PENIS. and by that I mean i wanted to see Owl Boy Patrick Wilson full frontal. rawwrrrr:eat2:



Slumdog Millionaire 9/10

I can see why it won best picture. Beautiful love story intertwined with a story of two brothers and their crappy life. it was really depressing and horrifying during a few parts, especially considering that kinda stuff really goes on in poor areas. During the end, I was practically screaming the answer at the screen!


----------



## frankman (Mar 13, 2009)

Sex Drive: 6 out of 10

A ridiculously dumb movie, saved by a lot of hilarious jokes. It's everything you'd expect of a roadtrip/american pie-like film, including ALL the stock characters, plotlines, predictability, awful acting and such.

The unrated version has a warning by the director and producer (which is pretty hilarious in itself) that the movie is worse than the theatrical version, but the unrated bits were the funniest in the whole thing: naked women passing the screen for no reason but to include more tits, scenes going horribly wrong, etc. The movie didn't take itself seriously, and that attitude saved the movie.


----------



## Chuggernut (Mar 13, 2009)

Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood. Friend and I wanted to watch a movie, saw the marquee and thought "Okay, let's watch a Clint Eastwood movie". About 2/3 the way through, I turned to him and said "This is not what you expected, is it?". He replied no, and almost as if he read my mind, added "And it's not like anything he's ever done before".


----------



## mergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

See when people are talking about the last film they have seen.. can they try not to put spoilers in too please..There are a few of the new films ive not seen yet..and now i kinna know important bits and endings and stuff..  
Hmm i know.. maby we should get a private board for... och ..never mind,,


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Grave of the Fireflies - 9/10

I'm not a big fan of anime, but sometimes I encounter movies of the genre that win me over, and this is one of them. Beautiful and poignantly heartbreaking. Watch with tissues handy.

http://dewiputri.multiply.com/reviews/item/16


Run Ronnie Run - 10/10

One of those movies that is so completely stupid, it's hilarious and brilliant. Tons of cameos by people such as Sarah Silverman, Jack Black, Trey Parker & Matt Stone, even Mandy Patinkin (naked!) and several others. I also recognized Kent McCord, who played roles in Adam 12, Emergency! and Marcus Welby, MD; three of my favorite shows from childhood.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Grave of the Fireflies - 9/10
> 
> I'm not a big fan of anime, but sometimes I encounter movies of the genre that win me over, and this is one of them. Beautiful and poignantly heartbreaking. Watch with tissues handy.



Miyazaki's work may fall into the genre, but I think that it constantly sets itself apart from the more common preceptions of anime. _Princess Mononoke_ and _Spirited Away_ are probably my two favorites of his that I've seen thus far.


----------



## frankman (Mar 13, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See when people are talking about the last film they have seen.. can they try not to put spoilers in too please..There are a few of the new films ive not seen yet..and now i kinna know important bits and endings and stuff..
> Hmm i know.. maby we should get a private board for... och ..never mind,,



I'm sorry, I don't know if I spoiled stuff, but anyways.. I thought tits for tits sake would win you over though


----------



## RacinJason (Mar 13, 2009)

Zack and Miri Make a Porno - 9/10. The movie was funny as hell. Well written, well acted, and even charming at times. You will have to endure one ***EDIT - NO SPOILER ALLOWED*** but it's a small price to pay to watch a very funny movies.

Kevin Smith nailed this one. Great movie, could of gotten a 10 out of me if there were more breasts. I mean there was less then two dozen shots of boobage, and I do have high standards.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Miyazaki's work may fall into the genre, but I think that it constantly sets itself apart from the more common preceptions of anime. _Princess Mononoke_ and _Spirited Away_ are probably my two favorites of his that I've seen thus far.


I haven't seen Princess Mononoke..yet (it's on my rather long must see list) but Spirited Away is wonderful.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 13, 2009)

I have recently watched two movies that I really would love to recommend:

*Slumdog Millionaire*
Really, enough cannot be said about this movie. The storyline moved forward so elegantly and fantastically that it kept you gripped to the end. I'm unsure of how I feel about Dev Patel's performance as an older Jamal, but I feel it worked well enough with the story. So much emotion.
The only downside to the movie is after the last scene of the movie -- *SPOILER WARNING* (possible) -- when the cast starts dancing? What the fuck? It didn't fit. I've heard that many Indian movies end that way, but it really turned me off and reversed all the emotion I had at the very end. Bleh... It would have gotten a perfect score if not for that dance shit..
*9 out of 10*

P.S. Ayush Mahesh Khedekar (youngest Jamal) is an adorable kid.

*The Boy In the Striped Pyjamas*
Holy shit. As per Ginny's recommendation, I watched this with great curiosity. I feel there was not a single weak point of the movie. The cinematography was precise, the acting was as buoyant as can be (Vera Farmiga, I felt, really stole the show), the story is enticing and hypnotic (and so very emotional); the whole package. I'll say no more.
*10 out of 10*

P.S. Asa Butterfield - yet another adorable kid.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 13, 2009)

RacinJason said:


> Zack and Miri Make a Porno - 9/10. The movie was funny as hell. Well written, well acted, and even charming at times. You will have to endure one ***EDIT - NO SPOILER ALLOWED*** but it's a small price to pay to watch a very funny movies.
> 
> Kevin Smith nailed this one. Great movie, could of gotten a 10 out of me if there were more breasts. I mean there was less then two dozen shots of boobage, and I do have high standards.



We watched that last night and LOVED it! We rented it but now i think we're going to have to buy it. We're big Kevin Smith fans.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Mar 14, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Grave of the Fireflies - 9/10
> 
> I'm not a big fan of anime, but sometimes I encounter movies of the genre that win me over, and this is one of them. Beautiful and poignantly heartbreaking. Watch with tissues handy.
> 
> Grave of the Fireflies was the most saddest movie I have ever seen in my whole life.I could not stop crying


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

frankman said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know if I spoiled stuff, but anyways.. I thought tits for tits sake would win you over though


See, this is what i mean.(see thred 'homoanoyia') Why would you think that? what you do mean by it? I wasnt talking about anything remotely sexual there, i was talking about films!?? I havn't noticed you mentioning to any of the other women posting on this thred "Though you would like cocks for cocks sake". I dont think about/want to talk about 'tit's' ALL of the time.. i was just enjoying reading and talking about films.


----------



## frankman (Mar 14, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, this is what i mean.(see thred 'homoanoyia') Why would you think that? what you do mean by it? I wasnt talking about anything remotely sexual there, i was talking about films!?? I havn't noticed you mentioning to any of the other women posting on this thred "Though you would like cocks for cocks sake". I dont think about/want to talk about 'tit's' ALL of the time.. i was just enjoying reading and talking about films.



What? How?

Bit of an overreaction don't you think? 

I thought that was effin' funny, I gave it a smiley. It wasn't supposed to be funny especially for you, just funny in general. It was one of the few things I already mentioned. Havin' a bit of a day, are we?

 = funny
 = very funny
 = funny for someone specific.

I really don't feel like reading an entire thread to see how I offended you in MY APOLOGY. No other PERSON complained about spoilers. Man or woman.

In the words of Radiohead: "you do it to yourself". So chill, have a cup of whatever and read someone else's post if mine bugs you that much.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 14, 2009)

frankman said:


> What? How?
> 
> Bit of an overreaction don't you think?
> 
> ...


The thred in which i explain my reasons for being upset is actually really short. You will find it on the lgbt forum. Whether you read it is up to you. I'm not upset that you talked about anything to do with any film. 
I dont think you even see why i'm upset.
"one day i'll get to you
And teach you how to get to purest hell"
There, i can quote 'just' right back at you..


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2009)

frankman said:


> What? How?
> 
> Bit of an overreaction don't you think?
> 
> ...



You forgot one:

 = when someone thinks they're funnier than they actually are OR when they take on an annoyingly patronizing tone. 

 (double whammy for you)


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2009)

Barton Fink: 10/10 

Although this movie had me saying "WTF?" more than once, I'm adding it to my list of the Cohen Brother's brilliance.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 14, 2009)

_American Psycho_- 8/10
Great acting from Christian Bale & a very strong cast that includes Willem Defoe & Reese Witherspoon. Some might find the violence a bit much, but I didn't think it was too bad. I actually found the film to be very funny in parts, so I was relieved to find out that the novel it's based on was actually a satire & that I was understanding the point rather than that I'm a morally depraved individual who missed the point entirely.

The ending confused me slightly, but then again, I think that was the idea.

Anyway, highly recommended.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

Keeping Mum
I have to show some love for Instant Netflix. I haven't watched regular TV in almost a week, just movies galore and tv shows. I got this movie on Instant Netflix today. It's a dark comedy about a vicar's family who get a new housekeeper who has a dark secret. It's a fun, humorous dark comedy.
7/10 I give that score because it got a little slow in parts.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Watchmen 9/10


----------



## Mishty (Mar 16, 2009)

Last House on The Left - 1/10

Hated it. The rape scene was way to much for a horror/scary teen movie, it made me gag.


----------



## steely (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't been watching movies.I have Netflix and got hooked on Dexter.I am waiting for the last one now.Twisted pyscho that I am,I'm loving it.I'd give it an 8/10.


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 16, 2009)

Last movie I saw at the theater = Twilight - 6/10
So glad I read the books before seeing the movie!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> Last movie I saw at the theater = Twilight - 6/10
> So glad I read the books before seeing the movie!!



That high, really?


----------



## soleil3313 (Mar 16, 2009)

It had some fun special effects and good entertainment value....if I rated it on how much it was like the book then it would go down to 3/10.

I'm hoping the next one will be better, but I'm not gonna hold my breath. :happy:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Last House on The Left - 1/10
> 
> Hated it. The rape scene was way to much for a horror/scary teen movie, it made me gag.



I know right? Watching a girl get raped on screen for what feels like an eternity was way too much for me to take. Waste of $9.25 in my opinion.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2009)

_RocknRolla_

8.5/10. Great spiritual successor to _Lock Stock_. Guy Ritchie, excellent.


----------



## shashank (Mar 18, 2009)

El Mariachi 7/10 (Because it was made without any resources)

Currently watching Desperado. :bow:


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 20, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Miyazaki's work may fall into the genre, but I think that it constantly sets itself apart from the more common preceptions of anime. _Princess Mononoke_ and _Spirited Away_ are probably my two favorites of his that I've seen thus far.


 Okay, Princess Mononoke is officially my favorite anime movie - we watched it tonight. Simply stunning and beautiful. Trying to rate it on a scale of 1-10 wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Okay, Princess Mononoke is officially my favorite anime movie - we watched it tonight. Simply stunning and beautiful. Trying to rate it on a scale of 1-10 wouldn't do it justice.



Glad you liked it- I'm really needing to watch it again.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 20, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I know right? Watching a girl get raped on screen for what *feels like an eternity *was way too much for me to take. Waste of $9.25 in my opinion.



Why make it last 5 minutes, really?
Sick fuckers....
It was a complete waste of money, even the "enormous" size buttered popcorn couldn't make that movie worth cold hard cash.


----------



## shashank (Mar 20, 2009)

Metroland - 6/10


----------



## frankman (Mar 20, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Sick fuckers....



= so Cabin fever.

Cabin fever was pleasantly gross. Last House OTL was just... I don't know, disturbing the way the latter Saw flicks were disturbing: they took the self-depricating humor out of the genre. Sick stuff is better when it's at least a bit funny.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 20, 2009)

*X-Files, I Want to Believe*

And before I give this rating, understand that I love the X-Files. I mean run-away with Scully (Gillian Anderson) in TV-Land type love. :wubu:


-10 out of 10. 

This movie sucked so hard, so long and so badly that Chris Carter should have his brain removed, ground into a fine paste, mixed with some dried sage, salt, pepper and corn-meal and re-injected into his hollowed-out brainless skull to allow it to congeal. Scrapple anyone? 

I mean he probably could come up with better pond scum slack assed garbage trash can rubbish rotten ass shit than with his good ol' original brain. 

Please do not waste these 144 minutes of your life. 

Just. Don't.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Mirrors 5/10*

Made me jump in places but overall I was disappointed.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 22, 2009)

"Knowing" *|5/10|*

This could have been a good movie--too bad they had to cast Nicholas Cage in the lead role.

Seriously, who likes this guy? In my opinion he has made a career of ruining movies that would have otherwise been good had he not been in them.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 22, 2009)

*Milk*...Was a big story for a movie, and because of that, I found myself getting irritated by some of the meanderings. BUT, it was overall a wonderful movie...very moving. Sean Penn was amazing as Harvey Milk. Milk was someone I wish I had known...or rather... I wish were still here. I give this movie a solid *8/10*


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 22, 2009)

Brideshead Revisited (2008)

Matthew Goode, Ben Whishaw

a surprisingly good version, especially for those who remember the old wooden version on masterpiece theatre ages ago. about a young englishman Charles Ryder, intelligent but poor who takes up with a gay mate of means Sebastian Marchmain who is falling for him even though he is straight. its nice to see it spelled out here for modern audiences. he is exposed to a terribly disfunctional upper class family dominated by an overly religious mother. to complicate things further he falls in love with one of the daughters who is slotted to marry someone from her class. lots of emotional twists and turns. very well done and complex on the emotional scale unlike some versions.

8:10


----------



## frankman (Mar 22, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> "Knowing" *|5/10|*
> 
> This could have been a good movie--too bad they had to cast Nicholas Cage in the lead role.
> 
> Seriously, who likes this guy? In my opinion he has made a career of ruining movies that would have otherwise been good had he not been in them.



Dude, Nick Cage is so cool. He has some insane overacting skills, did some crazy stuff in the wickerman, and people who read my posts already know I can go on and on about this, but _HAVE YOU SEEN HIS EYEBROWS_? They lead a life of their own.

Seriously though, I think that Leaving Las Vegas and Wild At Heart were effing brilliant BECAUSE of Nick. Some other really decent ones are Adaptation and Matchstick Men.

Which brings me to *Bangkok Dangerous*. Weird flick, ugly film poster, decent action. A bit like Lost in Translation with guns and an odd black do. I'll give it a *6.5*.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 22, 2009)

Another in our quest to see every Cohen brother's movie - The Ladykillers 10/10 - Tom Hanks is perfection.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 22, 2009)

Best In Show - 5/10


----------



## mejix (Mar 23, 2009)

*man on wire*- 1/10
about the guy that walked on a wire between the twin towers some time in the 70's. too saccharine for my taste. bottom line i get vertigo easily and this french dude is soooooo annoying.







*


----------



## AnotherJessica (Mar 23, 2009)

Nights in Rodanthe - 3/10 

I Love You, Man - 9.5/10
If you are in the mood for a comedy, I highly recommend it. It's more character comedy rather than situational and it just rocked!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 23, 2009)

frankman said:


> Seriously though, I think that Leaving Las Vegas and Wild At Heart were effing brilliant BECAUSE of Nick. Some other really decent ones are Adaptation and Matchstick Men.



I'll give you "Leaving Las Vegas". However, I've always imagined Mike Figgis hitting Nick on the nose with a rolled up newspaper whenever he got out of line.

"Wild at Heart" (and incidentally--"Face Off") equals the odd production where the director, story, and staff were quirkier than Cage.

Re: Adaptation. A poorly read script by Charlie Kaufman could make Billy Baldwin seem brilliant. No win.

Never saw "Matchstick Men". Can't comment.

Regardless, for me, Nick remains Francis Ford Coppola's dumb-ass nephew.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Mar 23, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Best In Show - 5/10



Ouch! Not even an extra point for Fred Willard?


----------



## natesnap (Mar 23, 2009)

Twilight - 4/10

I watched it just to show my gf I could be open minded. Lordy, Lordy, Lordy.

Vampire Dude: I love you infinitely even though we haven't learned anything about each other, we have no chemistry whatsoever, and you have no personality but this movie is 2 hours long so eff it.

Chick: YAY!!! This is fitting because everyone at my new school loves me and I was made instantly popular even thought I JUST GOT THERE. If only my dad wasn't so lame caring about my general well being with all this "random homicide" business happening. Oh yeah, he bought me a car.....ass.


----------



## thejuicyone (Mar 23, 2009)

on HBO Fast Times at Ridgemont High - 10/10


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Regardless, for me, Nick remains Francis Ford Coppola's dumb-ass nephew.



I didn't want to say it again, but:

Look at the hairy lines marking the bottom of his forehead above either side of his nose bridge.

Oscar material.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Amistad - 10/10


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Live Free Or Die Hard 8/10

For that genre you just can't beat Bruce Willis.It's really a shame because he can actually act and he does it well.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 23, 2009)

frankman said:


> Dude, Nick Cage is so cool. He has some insane overacting skills, did some crazy stuff in the wickerman, and people who read my posts already know I can go on and on about this, but _HAVE YOU SEEN HIS EYEBROWS_? They lead a life of their own.
> 
> Seriously though, I think that Leaving Las Vegas and Wild At Heart were effing brilliant BECAUSE of Nick. Some other really decent ones are Adaptation and Matchstick Men.
> 
> Which brings me to *Bangkok Dangerous*. Weird flick, ugly film poster, decent action. A bit like Lost in Translation with guns and an odd black do. I'll give it a *6.5*.





pdgujer148 said:


> I'll give you "Leaving Las Vegas". However, I've always imagined Mike Figgis hitting Nick on the nose with a rolled up newspaper whenever he got out of line.
> 
> "Wild at Heart" (and incidentally--"Face Off") equals the odd production where the director, story, and staff were quirkier than Cage.
> 
> ...



Please to add "The Rock" and "Raising Arizona" for me as good performances by him, thanksverymuch, though I fully admit to having wildly questionable taste in movies. And, hell, I grew up in the 80s, go ahead and add "Valley Girl".


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 23, 2009)

frankman said:


> Dude, Nick Cage is so cool. He has some insane overacting skills, did some crazy stuff in the wickerman, and people who read my posts already know I can go on and on about this, but _HAVE YOU SEEN HIS EYEBROWS_? They lead a life of their own.



You know what's ashame? A truly gifted and truly cool actor like Mickey Roarke dropped out of acting a long time ago to be a pro boxer while Nick Cage has stayed in the acting game a longggg time past his prime.

But ya know what? The Roarke Man is back in a fucking fierce way. Which leads me to:

The Wrestler. 8/10

Mickey's performance: 10/10

View attachment thumbs_up.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 23, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Please to add "The Rock" and "Raising Arizona" for me as good performances by him, thanksverymuch, though I fully admit to having wildly questionable taste in movies. And, hell, I grew up in the 80s, go ahead and add "Valley Girl".



Ha! Those are three of my fave Nick performances! One really can't say he's guilty of delivering a boring performance.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2009)

I discovered "No Country for Old Men" about a month ago... and I've been OBSESSED with it!! It is a fantastic move... definitely 10 out of 10 for me. Javier Barden is incredible!!! Josh Brolin and Tommy Lee Jones are terrific, but the character that Javier Barden plays... whew... he's so odd, it's like watching a car accident... you can't help staring! LOL 

HE. IS. AMAZING.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 23, 2009)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I discovered "No Country for Old Men" about a month ago... and I've been OBSESSED with it!! It is a fantastic move... definitely 10 out of 10 for me. Javier Barden is incredible!!! Josh Brolin and Tommy Lee Jones are terrific, but the character that Javier Barden plays... whew... he's so odd, it's like watching a car accident... you can't help staring! LOL
> 
> HE. IS. AMAZING.



Violet,

If you would like to see more of Javier Barden's (quirky) performances check out
 Love In The Time Of Cholera, and

 Goya's Ghosts.


----------



## mejix (Mar 23, 2009)

*4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days*- 8/10
girl helps her college roomate get an abortion in romania. sounds depressing? it is really really depressing. and infuriating too, but very well done. if you ever need a downer, this is your movie.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks M2M!! I'll definitely check those out! 




moore2me said:


> Violet,
> 
> If you would like to see more of Javier Barden's (quirky) performances check out
> Love In The Time Of Cholera, and
> ...


----------



## troubadours (Mar 24, 2009)

tommy wiseau's the room

12/10

there are no words


----------



## vardon_grip (Mar 24, 2009)

troubadours said:


> tommy wiseau's the room
> 
> 12/10
> 
> there are no words



OMG! I hope that the planet will get the chance to see that beautiful train wreck of a "movie". At least you weren't "lucky" enough to see the billboard he put up for himself @ Highland Blvd. and Santa Monica in Hollywood. It was up for more than a year before the movie made it to cult status. On the bill board, he looked like Benicio Del Toro's mentally challenged brother. In interviews, he says that the "melodrama" and all the "comedy" was intentional. Yeah right. Not that it matters because he succeeds with his failure.


----------



## shashank (Mar 24, 2009)

No Way Out - 7/10 If not for the ending, then I would have given 7.5. The ending was good if there was a sequel.

Killshot - 7/10


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 24, 2009)

Where the Red Fern Grows (2003 remake) - *-52/10* (yes, that's a negative 52)

Okay, okay, I got bored last night. Really, really bored, and this has been sitting unwatched in my DVD cabinet since received as a Christmas present. 

Self-indulgent, insipid mimicry of the original - it's like a nightmarish off-off-off-broadway production of a mediocre play - I think they must have even dug out the same exact script/screenplay for this re-make and re-filmed it word-for-word with new actors. While the original is a classic and holds a lot of fond nostalgia for me, it wasn't great acting itself to begin with, but still held some charm. This is worse - far, far worse, and an hour and a half of my time that I'll never get back. (why did I not turn it off after the first 15 minutes, you ask? I think I must have gotten caught in the glow of the headlights and just stood there waiting for the bus to hit me.) :doh: Please, for all that is good and holy, DON'T see this movie. 

Also, this: 



> I just learned that this film was released in 2003 after lying fallow for some years. I played the part of Grandpa Pritchard in the film, a theoretically credited, but non-speaking role. I called the Oklahoma Film Office to inquire about the film and was advised that the original company went bankrupt, erasing its debts. The new company entered into an agreement for a settlement with the SAG members who had worked on the film, but nobody else got paid. The film office said that they left over $400,000 worth of bad debt in Oklahoma, including the pay I was supposed to receive. I was not paid; I'm not going to be paid; I didn't even get a copy of the film. The State film office also stated that they are adamantly against such an event (rip-off) ever happening again in Oklahoma.
> 
> I have not yet received my DVD copy of the film, obtained off eBay, so I don't know if I am credited (as was promised to my agent) or not, but it's my opinion that this situation should be known by the public and the Oklahoma artists who were done wrong.
> 
> -Rocky Frisco


----------



## None (Mar 24, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> OMG! I hope that the planet will get the chance to see that beautiful train wreck of a "movie". At least you weren't "lucky" enough to see the billboard he put up for himself @ Highland Blvd. and Santa Monica in Hollywood. It was up for more than a year before the movie made it to cult status. On the bill board, he looked like Benicio Del Toro's mentally challenged brother. In interviews, he says that the "melodrama" and all the "comedy" was intentional. Yeah right. Not that it matters because he succeeds with his failure.



I've only watched the first few minutes of the but so far it is amazing. Maybe because I'm viewing it like Tim & Eric making a feature film accounts for why I'm loving it.


Killshot - 7/10 - Has some problems but Joesph Gordon-Levitt as a psychopathic redneck and Mickey Rourke as an injun is so cash.


----------



## mejix (Mar 24, 2009)

mejix said:


> *4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days*- 8/10
> girl helps her college roomate get an abortion in romania. sounds depressing? it is really really depressing. and infuriating too, but very well done. if you ever need a downer, this is your movie.



i can't stop thinking about this movie, specially the last section. i'm changing the score to 9.5/10. 






*~the official mejix 600th post~*


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

mejix said:


> *4 months, 3 weeks and 2 days*- 8/10
> girl helps her college roomate get an abortion in romania. sounds depressing? it is really really depressing. and infuriating too, but very well done. if you ever need a downer, this is your movie.



It was hard for me to watch this movie - I guess too much identifying with the female characters. The men in the film came across as jerks, cads, or criminals. The movie was a glimpse into the hell some women have to go thru to get an abortion. It also showed how things were in the former communist countries. It was well made and I agree with the 8/10 but it is definitely is a downer.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2009)

La Vita e Bella - The Best Movie I've Ever Seen.

Italian man uses humor to protect son while they're in a concentration camp, ultimately sacrificing his life so that his son could live. A true masterpiece.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

Ghost Town

6/10 It was almost too cute, and too predictable for me. 




Steven Kings "The Mist" 

9.9/10 -- The Ending was too predictable.


----------



## shashank (Mar 25, 2009)

None said:


> Killshot - 7/10 - Has some problems but Joesph Gordon-Levitt as a psychopathic redneck and Mickey Rourke as an injun is so cash.



Same thought. They were contrasting characters, but still got along.

Just saw 'O Brother, Where are thou?' - 7.5/10 - I loved the music, even though English is not my first language and I am not generally able to associate with western music (for me ), however this was my kind of stuff.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2009)

Shanhai Kiss 8/10 
This movie was another instant Netflix movie for me. It was surprisingly good. It had a bit of a slow start but ended up being pretty darned good. It was a smart witty movie. I don't want to give up too much plot but you can check it out on imdb

The Neighbor 7/10
Not the best movie. It was a little slow to go at times. I was entertained though at times i felt like flipping channels even though i couldn't  It ended up sweetly.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 1, 2009)

Le Fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain - 10/10 

Audrey Tatou as Amélie is charming and captivating. The movie is in french, but with sub-titles, didn't miss a beat for me - I was rapt the entire time. This one is a must-have for my collection!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 1, 2009)

Monsters vs. Aliens. Saw it in 3D with the #1 son. Awesome animation, although I only have two really negative points:

1) Seth Rogen. Why oh why was he there. Character was funny, but having his voice coming out of it's mouth was just annoying.

2) The little ending tag (the clip they showed after the credits start to roll while everyone is milling out of the theater). It was rather dark and I thought for a kid's movie it was unnecessarily brutal, sort of an anti-happy ending.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 1, 2009)

Rat-A-Two-EEEE

Aw, what a fucking cute movie! I give it a score of...cute!


----------



## Jigen (Apr 1, 2009)

"Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of the Crystal Skull"
Good movie, even if I liked the first much more.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Rat-A-Two-EEEE
> 
> Aw, what a fucking cute movie! I give it a score of...cute!


Love, love, love this movie! I watched it three times in one weekend.


----------



## None (Apr 4, 2009)

The Daytrippers - 8/10 - I really liked this. Very simple in terms of plot, but really develops the characters well and it's interesting to see how far Greg Mottola has come in terms of Directing. The comedy is subtle, but some moments are absolutely hilarious. The scene where Hope Davis character finds Stanley Tucci's is real amazing visually, I'm going to steal his odd dance. If anything this has gotten me amped to check out Adventureland this weekend.

Adventureland - 7.5/10 - Saw it tonight and thought it was fucking phenomenal. Being a big fan of Mottola I was excited for this. Martin Starr steals the show in this, dude is the fucking king. Solid performances all around and while not laugh out loud funny it has solid laughs throughout. Definitely worth checking out, and if you haven't seen The Daytrippers, go do so immediately before or after.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

The Breed 5/10///and I made it earn those 5 points.

What a total piece of crap!
My dad is down from his place, visiting my mom in the hospital (Same one I was in the other day, ha), and we were looking for something to watch... I saw it, read the ridiculous plot, he started laughing and away we went!
'A group of fun-loving college students plans a getaway on a remote island...but are unaware that it is inhabited by genetically-altered, killer dogs'.
Most of the points given were for making us laugh with it's idiocy.

Point One: Michelle Rodriguez. Even though her acting is wooden, she ran around in a bikini a lot, and climbed around on ropes etc... I love an athletic girl.

Point Two: Guy with Bow....Sigh. How come I have to be an archer, and able to criticize. Ignorance would have been bliss.Right handed guy, using a left handed bow...carried his quiver over the wrong shoulder, where he couldn't access the arrows when he needed them...You know, like when the killer dogs were attacking. He also only shot three arrows at the dogs, even when he was on the roof, there were 6-8 of them outside a building, and easy pickings...Oh wait, he shot one more, but went right through Michelle R. leg instead. All-in-all, a great laugh at the stupidity.


****THREADJACK The Sham Wow guy is on right now...Hehehe, just for those who love THAT thread./JACK****




Point Three: When the poor partying college kids (Partying is sitting around on a dock, sipping beer and giving each other crap about relationships from 10 years ago). make a break for their plane, and the evil dogs have chewed through the rope. Guy jumps in the water, after the drifting boat-plane...which spun in the water a bit, to reveal...2 KILLER DOGS sitting upon the wing, waiting! Hehehe...Man, we laughed our asses off. Chase ensues, guy barely gets out of water, runs back to house etc...

Point Four: Early on, when they find a puppy (Before encountering the killer dogs), and take it inside. One guy remarks that he is more of a cat person, which makes the puppy growl like a wolf...Er...

Point Five: My dad kept interjecting his old,fat little poodle (sleeping on the couch) into the movie..."If Gingie was there,those people wouldn't stand a chance because..." and then attributing some awesome and diabolical cunning to the sleeping dog, like she was the Hannibal Lechter of pooches.
Good laughs all around.

Man, what a shitty flick.


----------



## CCC (Apr 4, 2009)

None said:


> Adventureland - 7.5/10



7.5 eh? I guess that's what makes horse races.

Adventureland - 6/10
The fact that I went in expecting comedy (and got none) aside, I found nearly all of the characters completely unlikable and overly-flawed. The main is like Michael Cera-lite, but with none of the funny and twice the awkwardness. Yet I'm supposed to believe that two hot coworkers fall for his sensitive guy shtick? The ending felt contrived, the copious amounts of hard liquor in _every_ scene transcended the concept of a "theme," and just seemed odd.

I wanted Superbad but got Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. If you liked the latter but don't care about humor, then see this one.


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2009)

CCC said:


> 7.5 eh? I guess that's what makes horse races.
> 
> Adventureland - 6/10
> ***snip***
> ...



I laughed quite a few times with Nick and Norah. I still tell my girlfriend random things are "worth the underwire". Nick and Norah just was more subtle than Superbad (I got to use the word "subtle" in the same sentence as Superbad, without including the word "lacks", how cool is that?). I can understand most of your other complaints, but they obviously did care about humor when they made Nick and Norah. They were both class movies.

That said, I'm really stoked about Adventure land, and I'm not going to let bad reviews harsh my mellow.


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 4, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 4/10

It was hard to see why this film won so many awards.

I thought the sound was dreadful, the music was only so so, (especially for an Indian film) and many parts of the film look as if it was shot in 16 mm.

A mediocre film that scores most of it's point for the originality of the story.

The continuity of the romance is too broken to really get into, the story is very cluttered, and it's all quite depressing. A long way from the feel good romance we are promised on the posters.


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Stardust 7/10

Enjoyable,but then I love a good fairytale.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 4, 2009)

Fast & Furious: 7/10


It was good but there wasn't enough racing action in it compared to Tokyo Drift. Maybe wroth a rental.


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2009)

The Black Cauldron, *6.5* out of 10

Not nearly as cool as I remembered. Most of the characters really bugged me: Taran's really stupid, the girl's a complete airhead, that furry thing has an annoying voice, apearance, demeanor and I just can't help but think they cut out all the bard's normal scenes so that we were left with a bumbling clown with an unexplained magical instrument.

So that left a bunch of craggy fairies and a pig to save the show for the good guys.

Why must Disney always give lead characters these really freaking ennoying sidekicks? They're NOT funny. The only ones making the cut are the skunk in Bambi and the parrot in Aladdin.


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Gone,Baby,Gone 8/10

Much better than I expected.Good movie but disturbing in a sad way.


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

shashank said:


> Same thought. They were contrasting characters, but still got along.
> 
> Just saw 'O Brother, Where are thou?' - 7.5/10 - I loved the music, even though English is not my first language and I am not generally able to associate with western music (for me ), however this was my kind of stuff.



The music from 'O Brother,Where Art Thou is blue grass more than western.Blue grass is a completely different kind of music.In my opinion,much more enjoyable than western or country.I listen to the soundtrack frequently.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 5, 2009)

frankman said:


> The Black Cauldron, *6.5* out of 10
> 
> Not nearly as cool as I remembered. Most of the characters really bugged me: Taran's really stupid, the girl's a complete airhead, that furry thing has an annoying voice, apearance, demeanor and I just can't help but think they cut out all the bard's normal scenes so that we were left with a bumbling clown with an unexplained magical instrument.
> 
> ...



You should read the books (of which The Black Cauldron is the second, not sure why they started and ended with number two). I loved them, but I can't stand the movie. There's no comparison in terms of awesomeness.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 5, 2009)

Night on Earth - 8.5/10 : Classic Jarmusch. In every way.

Style Wars - 9/10 : For anyone with an interest in graffiti and early hip-hop culture, go watch this biblical piece.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 5, 2009)

Watchmen. 9/10


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 6, 2009)

_The 400 Blows_,with a bunch of kiddies, who actually loved it.

10+ out of 10. (It's just so effing beautiful.)


----------



## mejix (Apr 6, 2009)

*the curse of the golden flower*- 1/10

palace intrigue in garish colors. two decent fight scenes. silly plot. colors will give you a headache. i'm not kidding. god awful.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 7, 2009)

Boy A - 9.5/10 : Holy shit.


----------



## frankman (Apr 9, 2009)

I just saw that dance movie, the one with the cheerleader girl from Death Proof, Winstead, something...Elisabeth, Mary, jane, whatever. She's Bruce Willis' daughter in Die Hard 4.0

Movie rating: 4.5 
Sexness: 30.402

That girl should be illegal.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Apr 9, 2009)

I saw KNOWING and it was okay with a very contrived ending.

Acting/story...7

Ending...1


I've seen many better and many worse movies.


Dennis


----------



## CCC (Apr 9, 2009)

Observe and Report (saw an early screening)

7/10
Seth Rogen is excellent (as always), here playing a lovable asshole, but slightly more obnoxious than his lovable asshole in Knocked Up or Superbad. The "plot," however, is quite strange. Often very funny, but just odd at points.


*SPOILER*


For instance, near the end of the movie the cops come to arrest him, and he physically takes on a group of about 20, beating their heads in with a flashlight but eventually getting the shit kicked out of him. The thing is, it wasn't a funny scene. It was very serious, and surreal in a way.


*SPOILER*


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Dan In Real Life 4/10

I really didn't enjoy this movie at all.It fell completely flat.It's a shame as it had pretty good actors in it.Meh


----------



## OzGuy (Apr 10, 2009)

"The Boat That Rocked" 7/10

I liked this movie, but totally from the standpoint of telling the world about Pirate Radio and how it served such a great purpose.

It's hard to imagine the movie being entertaining to anyone who isn't interested in this sort of thing though. The music tracks used for the movie are really not great examples of "memory" tracks, and it kind of falls short on the actor/actress appeal as well. I've never liked directors who keep using the same actors in all their films all the time.

Like I said see it if you remember or understand the concept of pirate radio. Otherwise just play some of your old 60's Pop CDs...... you'll get more entertainment.


----------



## soleil3313 (Apr 12, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire...finally got to see it.


9/10
:bow:


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

Changeling 7/10

It wasn't what I expected but it was good.Scary what can happen for telling the truth.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2009)

soleil3313 said:


> Slumdog Millionaire...finally got to see it.
> 
> 
> 9/10
> :bow:




Me too. GREAT movie!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 18, 2009)

Cries and Whispers - 9/10 : Ingmar Bergman at his finest, highly mind-fucking. At the same time, highly descriptive and truthful of the human condition and the way we behave in different circumstances. 

The Lathe of Heaven - 7/10 : Trippy made for T.V. movie from the seventies, awesome book that didn't translate amazingly into film with a low budget. Still a killer storyline.

The Third Man - 9/10 : Classic noir, one of the defining films of the genre. Orson Welles as H. Lime is just perfect (his conversation with Holly in the Ferris wheel is one of the best exchanges ever).


----------



## steely (Apr 18, 2009)

In The Electric Mist 5/10

You just can't translate Dave Robicheaux into movies,even if you have Tommy Lee Jones.The books are a million times better.


----------



## Justkris (Apr 18, 2009)

Harlem Nights 10/10

R.I.P Richard Pryor


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2009)

Vera: Kiss my ENTIRE ass!

and I loved Della Reese's fight scene with Eddie Murphy.

William





Justkris said:


> Harlem Nights 10/10
> 
> R.I.P Richard Pryor


----------



## William (Apr 18, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


I am not sure how to rate because the copy of the original movie included in the package was much better even with the terrible side-effects. I also do not like how they changed a major part of the theme of the movie.

William


----------



## runningman (Apr 23, 2009)

State of Play 8.5/10


----------



## steely (Apr 23, 2009)

1408

I just wish they'd quit trying to make Stephen King books into movies.There are a few that translate well,such as The Green Mile and Shawshank Redemption.The rest just fall flat.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 23, 2009)

Bollywood/Hollywood
A cute movie about a successful Indian man who is pressured by his family to marry an Indian girl. He's more western and prefers non-indians. He runs into a beautiful woman and assumes she's from Spain and hires her to pretend to be Indian to trick his family into thinking he's engaged to an Indian girl. With some fun/cheesy song and dance scenes the movie is a lot of fun. I'm a sucker for Indian flicks, as i've probably already said. 
I'd give this an 8. It's fun and has some cheese of your stereotypical Bollywood movie


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

William said:


> The Day the Earth Stood Still
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rate because the copy of the original movie included in the package was much better even with the terrible side-effects. I also do not like how they changed a major part of the theme of the movie.
> ...



On the other hand, it confirmed something that in the pit of our stomachs we all knew to be true: Keanu is an alien.


----------



## cammy (Apr 24, 2009)

State of Play - 8


----------



## mossystate (Apr 26, 2009)

*The Wrestler*...Mickey Rourke, whose face is soooo hard to look at, was really good. The movie itself was just...blahblahblah. The storyline with his kid was worthless. The storyline of the stripper who wants to redeem her life and wants to give her heart of gold to a beat up old bag O meat...yawn. Marisa, next movie, make sure poles are not part of the script. I mean, I understand what they wanted to say...that was as obvious as the bad plastic surgery all over Rourke's mug. I just did not care. I did not care when these cartoon characters beat the fuck out of one another with barbed wire, staplers, and folding chairs. Did Mel Gibson direct this thing? And, again...I understood why they showed some of this stuff. It is at least good that this movie was mostly about Mickey Rourke's character. Everything else were props for him to flail against. So, I give Mickey 8/10...I give the movie 5.8/10.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Apr 26, 2009)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - 8/10


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes Man 9
I really enjoyed this movie. It was a very fun movie. As a Jim Carrey fan and a Zoe Dacshnel fan, it was fun to see them on screen together. I had a lot of laughs and will probably buy this when it's on the used shelf at the video store


----------



## None (Apr 27, 2009)

Haven't been keeping up with this thread. Movies I watched this weekend.

Man on Wire- 8/10 - A really exceptional documentary that I recommend checking out. I've never been a huge fan of tight rope theatrics or circus acts in general, but seeing Phillipe doing some of his tight wire acts in this documentary filled me with a sense of whimsy and awe. Truly worth tracking down to watch.

The Machinist- 8/10 - I have to do a paper on this for my Abnormal Psychology class, but it is actually a solid flick with a great performance by Jennifer Jason Leigh. It's also nice to see some regulars from The Wire in this. Although, Christian Bale looking like a holocaust survivor haunts me.

Martyrs- 7/10 - Apparently, there was a lot of controversy over this movie and it's hard to see why until about an hour in then it turns from a kind of typical horror flick into this odd French surrealist type deal with some of the most brutal things that happen. At first, the point for what's happening is vague and by the end it is never explicitly stated why they transpired, but it's easy to read between the line as to why. I didn't necessary like it and probably won't watch it again, but I definitely thought it was worth seeing. It comes out next Tuesday at least at Blockbuster and it might be worth checking out if you want a good horror flick.

The Soloist- 6.5/10 - I'll agree with a review I read on this that the lack of cohesive narrative hurts the movie overall mainly because sometimes it seem to be spinning it's wheels. The way Jamie Foxx's backstory unfold is really nicely weaved in while RDJ is working on the story and enjoyed the way it was handled. Sometimes the score didn't work and some imagery didn't hit me the way I felt it should. Despite this though I still enjoyed it. Robert Downey Jr. gives a great performance and while I enjoyed his journalist take in Zodiac more, I loved him in this. I've never been a huge Jamie Foxx fan, but he handled a schizophrenic character pretty adeptly and I give him all the credit in the world.


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 27, 2009)

> The Day the Earth Stood Still
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rate because the copy of the original movie included in the package was much better even with the terrible side-effects. I also do not like how they changed a major part of the theme of the movie.
> ...


Yeah, Cold War fears is really relevant in '08/'09...

I gave it a mediocre score, about a 5/10. It was pretty naff and well the whole thing was sort of rammed down your throat. The remake that is.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 27, 2009)

Blindness. 9/10

Best movie of the year after "Let the right one in". "Blindness" is like "28 Days Later" but with blind people running rampant. Gritty...great.


----------



## Les Toil (Apr 27, 2009)

collegeguy2514 said:


> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly - 8/10



The theme song has been my cell phone ring tone for the last two year--at least the part where that voice goes "Ah-ah-ah-ah-ahhhh! Ah-ah-ahhhhhhhhhhh!"


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 27, 2009)

The Soloist. 9/10. Incredibly moving, powerful movie. Not a lighthearted romp by any means but there was enough gentle humor to balance the very serious and sad subject matter. 

Oh and the music? Divine.


----------



## CharDonnay (Apr 27, 2009)

With nothing on TV and wanted a laugh I ended putting Scary Movie in the DVD. Out of ten without a doubt 10!


----------



## george83 (Apr 29, 2009)

X-Men: Origins - Wolverine.

Went to the Northern Ireland Premiere of the movie last night for a bargin price of £1.50!

I really enjoyed the movie and was everything I hoped for, and at long last they put Gambit on the screen, I have been hoping to see him in a movie since the very first one all those years ago.

The action was fast and plenty and really fills in all the gaps in Logans backstory.

Deadpool was badass to .

Roll on the next X-Men movie.

To make the night that little bit better they had placed raffle tickets beneath the seats and I got a bag of Wolverine comic books .


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 29, 2009)

"Body of lies" Leanardo DiCaprio - 9/10.
Pretty good movie set in present day Middle East with the war on terrorism as a backdrop.




Australian Lord said:


> Layer Cake - 6/10
> By no means a terrible movie, and it did have it's moments, but with the comparison towards Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, it basically never had a chance.


----------



## bexy (Apr 29, 2009)

george83 said:


> X-Men: Origins - Wolverine.
> 
> Went to the Northern Ireland Premiere of the movie last night for a bargin price of £1.50!
> 
> ...



You forget to mention the fact that you see Hugh Jackman's bum....!!!


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

I finally saw Fightclub for the first time because I'm slow. 8/10, I really enjoyed the story, ESPECIALLY the writing, very witty and fun.


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2009)

Zodiac - 9/10 - Re-watched this today on blu-ray and I'm still as blown away by this as the first time I saw it. Even though it's hard to call it Fincher's best film, I will. It's got Robert Downey Jr. (whom shall end up being my roommate at some point) which already gives it major points. The cinematography is top notch and just the look of it is somehow gritty and beautiful. The ensemble cast is excellent. The last scene with Gyllenhal and the guy who wrote the movie poster is creepy and intense. Even at 2 hours and forty minutes it manages to never feel drawn out and keeps my interest the entire time. An exceptional film.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 2, 2009)

None said:


> Zodiac - 9/10 - Re-watched this today on blu-ray and I'm still as blown away by this as the first time I saw it. Even though it's hard to call it Fincher's best film, I will. It's got Robert Downey Jr. (whom shall end up being my roommate at some point) which already gives it major points. The cinematography is top notch and just the look of it is somehow gritty and beautiful. The ensemble cast is excellent. The last scene with Gyllenhal and the guy who wrote the movie poster is creepy and intense. Even at 2 hours and forty minutes it manages to never feel drawn out and keeps my interest the entire time. An exceptional film.



Agreed. I was pissed at how little attention this film received.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 2, 2009)

I finally watched Twilight last night.

7/10


----------



## CAMellie (May 2, 2009)

The Chronicles of Riddick - 7/10

We watched the extended release DVD and it was surprisingly better than the theatrical release.


----------



## GWARrior (May 2, 2009)

The Wind That Shakes The Barley 10/10

Ireland, 1920.

Instead of going off to London, a young doctor gets sucked into the war against British rule in Ireland. He fights alongside his older brother, a rising figure in the I.R.A. A win is seemingly on the horizon when a treaty is signed, but it seperates the country still giving England partial rule. 

One brother is anti-treaty, while the other is for it. And so begins a bloody civil war, pitting the two brothers against eachother.

The ending was heartwrenching, but superbly done.















and Cillian Murphy is a friggin babe. :eat2:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 2, 2009)

_Taken_ - with Liam Neeson, and I give it a *8/10* because although it was a typical "abduction" thriller, the acting was excellent and the story was good throughout. Its major flaw was that it was TOO SHORT!! I was expecting more of a story, but it ended rather quickly.


----------



## CAMellie (May 2, 2009)

Le fabuleux destin d'Amélie Poulain aka Amelie - 9/10

Very witty and funny. I was charmed throughout.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> _Taken_ - with Liam Neeson, and I give it a *8/10* because although it was a typical "abduction" thriller, the acting was excellent and the story was good throughout. Its major flaw was that it was TOO SHORT!! I was expecting more of a story, but it ended rather quickly.



Luc Besson means outstanding action. Pure and simple. He just wrote this one, didn't direct, but it's got his influence deeply embedded in it. It's not much more than just an action movie- it just does action the best it can, which is a constant with his work. 

For more from him, I'd suggest some of his other movies, such as _Leon_, _La Femme Nikita_, or _The Fifth Element_; these he directed and wrote. For movies that he's written and others have directed- as is the case with _Taken_- there's also the Jet Li movies _Unleashed_ and _Kiss of the Dragon_... and a few others that I can't recall off the top of my head. I'd also recommend _The Fugitive_. Although it doesn't have anything to do with Luc Besson, it's similarly an awesome action movie that doesn't break out of the box but rather does everything in the box exceptionally well. It's got a great cast (Harrison Ford, Tommy Lee Jones) and is just one of those overall great action flicks.


----------



## None (May 3, 2009)

Tyson- 9/10 - Seriously blown away by this. Not only is the viewer given unbelievable insight into the man but it is done with such honesty that is admirable. One of the most interesting things about this documentary is that the only person who speaks in this is Mike Tyson, this is probably the only way this could have been done because anyone interviewing him would probably get away from the honesty that oozes when he talks. It gives such a perspective of the man that causes you to throw out your notions of the man and just sit in rapt attention as he recounts his life and allows you to understand where he came from. Seeing footage of his matches just reminds you how ferocious and just the raw talent he had as an athlete. I highly recommend checking this out and I'll include an interview with the director James Toback that Ron Bennington conducted that enhances the viewing of the documentary:

http://www.zshare.net/audio/58902190dffc6a64/


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 3, 2009)

X-Men: Origins - Wolverine 6/10

Not the worst X-Men film (X3 still gets the prize), but not as very good film either.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 3, 2009)

"Martyrs" 8/10

If you want to see a horror film that plays with the conventions of the genre rather then following them, and don't mind a film that "jumps the shark" every twenty minutes or so, you might enjoy Martyrs.

Warning. This is a brutal film. I don't care how hardened you are; this film will make you squirm. There are a number of very graphic torture scenes in the film that will leave you very queasy.

That said, it isn't another pointless torture porn flick. "Martyrs" is to "Saw" what "Irreversible" was to "Death Wish." The violence is meaningful and necessary to the story--there is a point to it, but I can't comment because it would ruin a major plot point.


----------



## None (May 3, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Agreed. I was pissed at how little attention this film received.



I'll have to cop to being guilty of overlooking this gem when it first came out and only now do see the error of my wicked ways. Where once I was blind now I see and I'd like to extend to Mr. Fincher a complementary Continental breakfast on me for my egregious mistake.


----------



## Mini (May 3, 2009)

Fight Club: Still a 10/10. Probably my favorite movie of all time.

Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves: 10/10. OK, yes, it's cheesy, what with Alan Rickman playing Hans Grueber in medieval England, and Kevin Costner rocking a serious mullet, but c'mon, it's fucking hardcore.


----------



## GWARrior (May 3, 2009)

Mini said:


> Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves: 10/10. OK, yes, it's cheesy, what with Alan Rickman playing Hans Grueber in medieval England, and Kevin Costner rocking a serious mullet, but c'mon, it's fucking hardcore.



Its in my top 5.


----------



## Les Toil (May 3, 2009)

None said:


> Zodiac - 9/10 - Re-watched this today on blu-ray and I'm still as blown away by this as the first time I saw it. Even though it's hard to call it Fincher's best film, I will. It's got Robert Downey Jr. (whom shall end up being my roommate at some point) which already gives it major points. The cinematography is top notch and just the look of it is somehow gritty and beautiful. The ensemble cast is excellent. The last scene with Gyllenhal and the guy who wrote the movie poster is creepy and intense. Even at 2 hours and forty minutes it manages to never feel drawn out and keeps my interest the entire time. An exceptional film.



Agree completely. And it's nice to see all these places a few miles from where I live. I very much remember how utterly terrified everyone was of the Zodiac Killer in the Bay Area back when I was a kid.


----------



## Les Toil (May 3, 2009)

None said:


> Tyson- 9/10 - Seriously blown away by this. Not only is the viewer given unbelievable insight into the man but it is done with such honesty that is admirable. One of the most interesting things about this documentary is that the only person who speaks in this is Mike Tyson, this is probably the only way this could have been done because anyone interviewing him would probably get away from the honesty that oozes when he talks. It gives such a perspective of the man that causes you to throw out your notions of the man and just sit in rapt attention as he recounts his life and allows you to understand where he came from. Seeing footage of his matches just reminds you how ferocious and just the raw talent he had as an athlete. I highly recommend checking this out and I'll include an interview with the director James Toback that Ron Bennington conducted that enhances the viewing of the documentary:
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/58902190dffc6a64/



I just heard the interview with Tyson and Tomack the other day on Adam Carolla's podcast. They were talking about national polls that said Ali is considered the greatest boxer ever, but Tyson is overwhelmingly considered the most fearful boxer. Nobody had to tell me that. 

I had no idea it's out in (limited) theaters now. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## None (May 3, 2009)

Wonder Boys - 8/10 -I'm a fan of Michael Chabon and seeing his work adapted is always a good thing. This has an amazing ensemble cast and Michael Douglass is great in this. Also, this is a great follow up for Curtis Hanson from L.A. Confidential.

Fanboys - 7/10 - I've always been interested in checking this out since it's been mired in studio politics, reshoots, director changes and any of number of things that have significantly delayed its release. Given its delay and the glowing praise of it there was a huge chance for disappointment. Also, not a huge fan of PG-13 comedies, I was glad to say I enjoyed it quite a bit. Not the funniest movie ever but had a good number of laughs. Also, the cameos were used well. Jay Baruchel and Kristen Bell had good chemistry. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2009)

Inland Empire : Can't really give this one a numerical rating. Finally saw it ... I'm a huge D. Lynch guy but I have not made my mind up at all on I.E. It might be my least favorite film of his. It might also be one of my favorites, I know it had some amazing pieces, sort of like a freeform flowing painting but in that same way it fails because that's literally what it was. 40% of the movie was Laura Dern looking bewildered.


----------



## PamelaLois (May 3, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 7.5/10 I enjoyed it, but then again, I'd watch Hugh Jackman mow the lawn. I never read the comic books, so to me, the story was fine, but I don't know how well it follows the storyline set in the comic books. 

Just make sure you stay all the way to the end of the credits, the very very end


----------



## 1300 Class (May 4, 2009)

_Donnie Darko_. Ok, during the film I really enjoyed it. After the film something, I don't know what made me pissed off at it. Maybe with a repeat watching later it will be unmarked. Actually it was quite good. 

8.5/10


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 4, 2009)

Dahmer

10/10

I found it to be quite excellent.
Sick, Gruesome, but intrigueing. 
And yet, it's not hard to believe someone so fucked up lived a mere 2-3 hours away from where I live now.



I don't know.
I Loved it.
I would watch it again, given opportunity.
I'd rather get a DVD Copy, though.
I'm not sure of the IFC channel showed quite everything the movie had to offer, I missed the first two minutes of it.


-Shrug- 

If they made movies about Ed Gein I'd want to watch those, too.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 4, 2009)

Like Pamela I also saw the X-Men Origins: Wolverine movie. I preface it with the following:

Much like Spider-Man, Wolverine is fucking LEGION in the comic book world. At any given time the character has 2-6 different books just for him, and another half dozen or so with him as a guest character in some fashion. He's been originned, reimagined, rebooted numerous times. Needless to say you will never, EVER please all the fanboys who mancrush all over Logan like a sycophantic Igor. So, that being said:

For the general audiences, many of whom would sit for 3 hours watching Hugh Jackman read stereo instructions in the nude, you will be pleased. It's cliched, the dialogue is at times culled from a TGI Friday's cocktail napkin, but Jackman does what he does best: Makes 200 lbs. of pissed off Canuck in a 5 pound bag look GOOD. It will also no doubt win for Best Use of Muttonchops in an Action Film for 2009. At the beginning of the flick, Ryan Reynolds pulls off Deadpool convincingly enough, but that leads to...

Fanboys. You will not be overall too pleased, but like last call at the Chicken Ranch, you'll take what you can get while it's available. We've been aching for a good X-Men movie since that jizzmopper special they put out previously, but we're still not there yet. Either something got lost along the way or like any comic property sequel, at some point they just quit trying and put the character on more cereal boxes. It squeezes enough X-Men (in completely non-canonical instances) into the flick to please some of you. No? Oh, come on, when Gambit does that thing with the staff and the other thing, you're going to cream your pants and titter like the front row at a Hannah Montana concert, so stop whining. 

However, you are in your rights to voice your ire about Deadpool, because what they did with the character was more fucked up than a football bat. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around how they managed to tie in all these little tidbits, but I am sure the guy at the script table who said "no, he is not like this at all in the comics!" was garotted with a piano wire and thrown out with the trash along with the 2nd draft of "Grease 3 - Nursing Home Sha-Bop-Sha-Bop".


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 4, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> _Donnie Darko_. Ok, during the film I really enjoyed it. After the film something, I don't know what made me pissed off at it. Maybe with a repeat watching later it will be unmarked. Actually it was quite good.
> 
> 8.5/10


 
1) Get the director's cut

2) Watch it 2-3 more times and devour the 2nd DVD. It explains a lot. However, it's not really meant to be understood completely, since it's a time travel movie that (gasp!) understands the complexity of a paradox.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 4, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> However, you are in your rights to voice your ire about Deadpool, because what they did with the character was more fucked up than a football bat. I'm still trying to wrap my brain around how they managed to tie in all these little tidbits, but I am sure the guy at the script table who said "no, he is not like this at all in the comics!" was garotted with a piano wire and thrown out with the trash along with the 2nd draft of "Grease 3 - Nursing Home Sha-Bop-Sha-Bop".



And this is why I have no desire to watch the movie. Deadpool is tied with Spider-man as my favorite Marvel character, and I'd much rather not see his character butchered so.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 4, 2009)

Divals said:


> And this is why I have no desire to watch the movie. Deadpool is tied with Spider-man as my favorite Marvel character, and I'd much rather not see his character butchered so.


Well, truth be told Deadpool is only in the movie for about a total of 10 minutes. Not a reason to diss the entire flick, but I completely understand.


----------



## GWARrior (May 6, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine 10/10

Why? Uhmmm HUGH JACKMAN.
I fully admit to giving this film an excellent rating almost completely based on the main actor and how sexy his ass is.

Other that, I enjoyed it a lot. Im not an X-Men X-pert (haha) but questions I had from the previous films were pretty much answered. When my bro and I came home we had to do a bit of googling, and our research turned up a few inconsistencies (Zero and Deadpool seemed to have their badassness taken away), but it was worth the money we spent.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2009)

Red Doors
8/10
This is a bittersweet journey of a family who each have their own problems and working through them. Dad just retired and is miserable. The first half of the movie he keeps trying to kill himself but gets interrupted. He is constantly watching old family movies of when his three grown daughters are children. Then he runs away to be a monk.
the daughters are all going through some love trials and tribulations. It's just a really sweet movie. It's not spectacular but a good hour and a half of entertainment


----------



## tattooU (May 7, 2009)

i watched Wolverine last night and i think i'm still angry about it. While his real history is confusing and tangled, the plot they threw together seemed pretty far from any storyline written about the guy. And really, wolverines howling at the moon?!  That was the first time i wanted to punch someone in the face. 

Gambit wasn't even a shadow of his true glory, and i've been waiting to see that cajun in a movie for years. 

Sad day. Luckily it was late when we left the movie and i was a danger to no one.


----------



## GWARrior (May 7, 2009)

tattooU said:


> Gambit wasn't even a shadow of his true glory, and i've been waiting to see that cajun in a movie for years.



my brother and I are in complete agreement that there needs to be a Gambit movie. he has such a man-crush on Gambit.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 8, 2009)

Slumdog Millionaire 10/10 Deserves every award it has won.


----------



## furious styles (May 8, 2009)

punch drunk love - 10/10 : this is really as close to artistically perfect (or true) that a film can get. just amazing, really amazing. it's not the first time i've seen it but it had been a while, i might even watch it again. 

sonically, it's astounding. the score, ambient noises / sound effects and dialog are weaved together with such minute brilliance .. i actually noticed once that in the background of a solitary shot a big semi truck turns on and drives away, you can hear it and it makes the typical sound of releasing the brake, shifting into gear, and squeaking as it lurches into motion, and what they do is (very subtly) make that same series of sounds into a melody that comes right after, back into the music. it's the type of thing that makes me want to master sound for films. 

adam sandler is really just impeccable, and the reason why is because he doesn't just try to artsy himself up and dilute and _expand himself_ because he's "playing with the big boys" and not in one of his typical self produced comedies, no it's because he stays true to what he does best ... he plays his strengths and just happens to find a movie that lets him not be a cartoon. ebert said that it was as if some parts of his characters from other movies came through in this but with a stunning sense of reality instead of fantasy. 

anyway it's not for everyone but it's a fine piece of filmmaking. if you've enjoyed PTA's other films and haven't had a chance to see this .. just do it.


----------



## Blackjack (May 8, 2009)

*Miller's Crossing*

Wonderful movie, an early work of the Coen brothers. I don't know that it's got quite the oomph of later works like _No Country for Old Men_, but it comes fairly close if it doesn't.

*9/10*.


----------



## steely (May 8, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> my brother and I are in complete agreement that there needs to be a Gambit movie. he has such a man-crush on Gambit.



You are so right about Gambit.It should be Gambit Origins.I love Gambit.:wubu:


----------



## saucywench (May 9, 2009)

*Things We Lost in the Fire*

It's been a long time since I've watched a movie that felt so personal to me. A rainy, stormy day...dark bedroom...somber setting for a somber movie.

Halle Berry and Benicio Del Toro have given great performances in other movies, but their acting in this film affected me deeply--Del Toro in part because his character in this film, in both physical looks and his role as a practicing addict, eerily resemble that of my former partner who died from drug/alcohol addiction. I felt as though I were reliving moments with Neal (the good and the bad) through every scene in the film. The supporting cast was excellent as well, especially the two child actors. I even watched the discussion and deleted scenes, something I don't usually do.

This was a very powerful film for me. The painful issues of death and loss in the film were oddly comforting to me. I don't know that others would feel so strongly about the film, but for me, personally, it rated 10/10.

Although I rented it through Netflix, I will likely end up buying this movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 9, 2009)

We saw Star Trek today. 10/10, maybe even 11/10. It was *that *good. And heck, I'm not even really a Trekkie, but this movie brought out my inner nerdling. It was great. Fabulous. Touching. Fun to watch. Great stuff!


----------



## slrm2m (May 9, 2009)

Not sure why, but I went to see, "Ghosts of Girlfriend's Past" tonight. A waste of time. Not at all charming, engaging or funny. I was hoping for a laugh and didn't get it.:doh:


----------



## thejuicyone (May 9, 2009)

Troy - 8/10: Good storyline and Brad Pitts ass in this is immaculate. Didn't give it a 10 because all the hotties died and that little pussy boy Orlando Bloom lived!


----------



## Allie Cat (May 9, 2009)

*Star Trek*

OH. MY. DOG.

This movie was the best Sci-fi I've seen in a long time. It did nearly everything right, and I'd say it's probably the best Star Trek since _The Voyage Home_, my all-time favorite. It might even surpass that. I saw it twice, once at the Imax and once in a normal theater, and I'm still not bored with it.

10/10


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 10, 2009)

Star Trek |10/10|

Pure entertainment. The new cast is pitch perfect; they nail the signature quirks of the original cast w/o mimicry or parody (except, maybe Simon Peg as Scotty), and then add a twist or two. I especially liked Zachary Quinto's portrayal of Spock and Karl Urban's pitch perfect McCoy.


----------



## None (May 10, 2009)

The Ten - 10/10 - I did it as a goof!


----------



## Les Toil (May 10, 2009)

I would like to say the last movie I saw something meaningful like The Reader or soloist, but the truth is, it was Taladega nights with Will Farrell. The only thing I truly found funny were the fowl-mouth kids that played his son.

"I'm all jacked up on mountain dew, old man!!"


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 11, 2009)

I watched "Mama Mia!" tonight. I can be maybe a just weensy tad cynical at times and even I thought it was a genuinely sweet and charming movie and I generally hate musicals as a rule. I give it 9 out of 10.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 11, 2009)

_Die Hard_: The first and still very good I think, with Rickman being one of the best 'baddies' still on film. 9/10

_Die Hard with a Vengeance_: Not quite as good as the first in my opinion but still a very good film on its own. Irons and Jackson throw their weight in well to the film and its pretty good overall. 8.5/10


----------



## GWARrior (May 11, 2009)

The Candyman 5/10

Since I can remember, Ive seen this movie at my local Hollywood Video and never rented it. Im a horror movie fiend, so when my bff and I saw this one was available On Demand for free... we had to.

OMFG its bad, in that campy horror flick way. Weird story, lame characters.... NOT ENOUGH GORE. All the death scenes were creatively "hidden", so there was no actual body parts thrown about, just some blood squirting every now and then.

Blahhhh. its a good thing we were drinking as we watched it!


----------



## Les Toil (May 12, 2009)

*Rachel Getting Married* 10/10

I can't praise this movie enough. This film was the LAST thing I expected from that title. Jonathan Demme's greatest movie (yes! Better than "Silence of The Lambs" IMHO). I had no idea this movie would be so freakin' phenomenal and I now understand why Ann Hathaway got nominated for Best Actress. And here's an extra perk--IT HAS DEBRA WINGER!!! Ain't seen here since "Terms of Endearment"!!


----------



## PamelaLois (May 12, 2009)

Star Trek - 10/10 I loved it! Zachary Quinto made an amazing Spock, sexy too. I can't wait for the sequel to see how they handle certain "inconsistancies" with TOS. Will be interesting to see how they reimagine certain details, but I loved it. All the actors nailed their character's personalities. Love the Chekov and Scotty actors.


----------



## Blackjack (May 12, 2009)

*The Conversation*

Wedged between the bookends of the first two _Godfather_ movies, this 1974 film by Francis Ford Coppola is an outstanding, tense thriller. It owes a lot to Hitchcock (particularly _Rear Window_) and to Antonioni's _Blow-Up_, but manages to separate itself from them.

It's basically about a wiretap expert played by Gene Hackman. On one project for a business executive, he picks up bits and pieces of a conversation that lead to the conclusion that a murder is imminent and despite his better judgement, he goes deeper and deeper into it.

The film is brilliant. There's several layers to it, and I watched it last night and then again this morning because I knew that I'd pick up on things I missed (and indeed I did). Throughout, it feels as though we're spying on the professional spy, and this is made more and more apparent as the film goes on through various camera moves (and non-moves). 

The cast is very good as well- John Cazale stands out, although this is far from his best; there's also a very young Harrison Ford, in what I believe is his seond film role, in a character that he developed far beyond what was on the page.

I highly recommend this film. Although it's rather dated now, and a bit slow at times, it's a well-built thriller worth seeng more than once.

*10/10*


----------



## Mini (May 12, 2009)

Taken: One of my favorite actors, Liam Neeson, ruining people's shit for 90 minutes. Crazy violent for a PG-13 flick. Just wish it had've been longer.

9/10


----------



## Victim (May 13, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Star Trek - 10/10 I loved it! Zachary Quinto made an amazing Spock, sexy too. I can't wait for the sequel to see how they handle certain "inconsistancies" with TOS. Will be interesting to see how they reimagine certain details, but I loved it. All the actors nailed their character's personalities. Love the Chekov and Scotty actors.



If you think about the time travel/alternate universe thing, there won't BE any inconsistencies. They handled that beautifully.


----------



## snipermb435 (May 13, 2009)

Well i have seen load of movies as of late, movie buff i know, but hey, 
The one that was most memorable was Star Trek, Killed Wolverine.
I gave Star trek a Nice big fat 10/10. It was one fo the best Star trek movies i have seen in a while, Spock was excellent, both the new one and the original, facinating Stunts and screen play, wonderful special effects giving it that true star trek feeling.

Now i will say this though, it wasnt a disapointment as such, but more of a "okay i need more". The romulans where the part i was like omg give me more of them fighting and such. But hey they compensated with other story information and sequences which made up for it.

so yeah, great movie all in all, I say go and see it and enjoy.


----------



## jamesdevise (May 13, 2009)

Just watched Kidulthood- 7/10

Pretty good...pretty good!

also watched the new star trek a couple of days ago....awesome! although I do wish Simon pegg would get lost!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 18, 2009)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 8 out of 10. Great movie but some of the end stories have to be explained better.


Star Trek - 2 out of 10. Good gawd did they screw that up, I don't mean the actual movie but the timeline and everything we Star Trek fans have ever known and watched


Judgement Night - 7 out of 10. Stephen Dorff, Emilio Estevez, Denis Leary, Cuba Gooding Jr and Jeremy Piven.......nuff ced, this movie ROCKS!


----------



## Wild Zero (May 18, 2009)

_Wassup Rockers_ 7/10


----------



## GWARrior (May 19, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> _Wassup Rockers_ 7/10



Saw that on IFC a few weeks ago. It was interesting to say the least.


Angels and Demons 8/10

Pretty sweet plot, good action shots, lots of mysterious symbols and whatnot which is always fun to figure out. The ending was weird.

Ewan McGregor and Stellen Skarsgard are YUMMY as usual, and Ewan is a particularly naughty boy :eat2: Also has Pierfrancesco Favino who Ive only seen in The Chronicles of Narina: Prince Caspian, but I hear he's well known in Italy.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 20, 2009)

Blood Angels [ "Thralls" ] 


8/10

Storyline was sort of unique, in my opinion. 



imdb summary said:


> The story focuses on a group of 6 beautiful women called Thralls, referred to as "the white trash of vampires;" effectively a lower species of vampire. They don't kill people, they don't have the ability to turn their victims into vampires and they can't fly. These Thralls are under the control of Mr. Jones, the vampire who sired them, and whom they are trying desperately to escape. To do this they must complete a blood ritual which will turn them into full-blown vampires. Their plans hit a snag when Ashley, the younger sister of one of the Thralls, comes to visit. Ashley has no idea what her sister has been up to since moving to the big city nor what she has become...




I Thoroughly Enjoyed it. 
Then again, I Love Vampire Flicks. Especially CHICK Vampire Flicks.


----------



## Les Toil (May 20, 2009)

Million Dollar Baby 5/10

Wow. I was sooo prepared to love this film. I walked away completely disappointed. Each and every character was a cardboard stereotype. There was absolutely nothing original about this movie. A generic hard luck boxing tale with some extremely heavy-handed acting is what it was. Clint had to push every stereotype to the max. He directed with such broad, obvious strokes. He didn't have to go as far as having the "stupid" kid that hung around the boxing ring ask how they got all that ice inside of a water bottle. He didn't have to have the mother so outrageously evil as well as make her fat to remind us that fat people are often the villains in movies (and how sad for the writers to have good-hearted Hilary Swank say such negative things about her mother's weight). And let's not discuss the generically ass-holish sister and brother-in-law with the over-the-top white trash hillbilly accents and covered in tattoos. Another big disappointment were the fight scenes. They were fast and cartoonish and unreal. Her phenomenally-fast success was cartoonish. Eastwood's gruffness was cartoonish and it's basically the same teeth-gritting gruff caricature he's been playing in every one of his movies for the last 15 years (like Jack Nicholson has been playing the same evil grinning smarmy scary guy for the last 15 years). And what a surprise! Morgan Freeman is playing a kind, soft-spoken, wise voice of reason! That's a reach for him!

What amazes me the most is how seasoned, hard-core movie critics loved this film to pieces! 91% at rottentomatoes.com! So go figyah.

For a good fight movie about real human beings, go rent John Huston's "Fat City".


----------



## StarWitness (May 20, 2009)

_The Seventh Seal_. 10/10, because I think they revoke my film nerd status if I give it anything else.


----------



## Risible (May 20, 2009)

Too many posts! Here's the link to Part 2.


----------

